# Loewe x Spirited Away



## Logic

Who is excited about this upcoming collaboration with Studio Ghibli again? Last year was Loewe x Totoro and this year will be Loewe x Spirited Away.

Releasing 7th January


----------



## Ally1707

I managed to get something from last year‘s Totoro collab and I said the only way they‘ll get me to buy anything at full price ever again was a Spirited Away collection. Here we go again…


----------



## despair

Honestly the sneak peek designs currently don't really appeal as luxury bags (the Yubaba one for example) but man the paper bags are absolutely gorgeous. I know I'm going to be spending money on the collection IF I get any access to it though. Haha.


----------



## vachefou

If there are more pieces that feature the characters integrated with leather working like the Boh preview, I might have to reconsider an LV purchase!


----------



## jcantu

Ally1707 said:


> I managed to get something from last year‘s Totoro collab and I said the only way they‘ll get me to buy anything at full price ever again was a Spirited Away collection. Here we go again…


I just said the same to my boyfriend. He loves Studio Ghibli and wasn’t able to get anything from the Totoro collab. The resale prices are insane for what I find. So I told him full price might be our best bet. It’s the first time he’s ever shown an interest in luxury goods for himself.


----------



## lumkeikei

I had an extremely bad experience with the Totoro release so I won't be participating with this release.


----------



## jcantu

lumkeikei said:


> I had an extremely bad experience with the Totoro release so I won't be participating with this release.


What happened??


----------



## fettfleck

I would love to get something depending on how the pieces look like, but it was impossible to get something during the Totoro release…


----------



## mi.kay

the paperbags look sooooo nice!


----------



## mi.kay




----------



## Clearingsky

So excited for this collab! Can’t wait for loewe to release more pictures on the items!


----------



## lumkeikei

jcantu said:


> What happened??



I placed an order online as soon as they were released online and paid with my credit card. I ordered 5 items in total and they held my money for 1.5 months and told me they were only able to find 1 of my items available for me. It was a big mess and I wasn't the only one that had to deal with the whole mess.
I communicated with the customer service through e-mail and she was very nice through the whole process. I was able to get a compensation gift in the end.
It was also frustrating because I saw buyer who had connections with SA in the UK were able to buy up vast amounts of items and sell them through Facebook.


----------



## Logic

Last year I didn’t know anything about the Loewe brand until I saw the Totoro collection so queued up at the store on launch day. Whilst there was some SLG the cardholders and bags were all gone during the prelaunch. I saw SA holding a yellow gate pocket bag of totoro so asked my SA, she went to ask the other SA so I got to have it.


----------



## starlitgrove

I’m excited for this collab but want to see the items beforehand! The Yubaba one looks like it might be a Basket bag? And there’s a red Amazona for Baby Boh Mouse?

I’m hoping for an SLG with Radish Spirit but maybe it’s not likely hehe.


----------



## despair

It was quite an ordeal last year. I won the raffle to purchase via my work email, purchased items but didn't realise I was logged into my normal Loewe account, and everything got cancelled the next day. Then, my friends and I were scammed by a Malaysian personal shopper who took our money for the Totoro collab pieces she said she could obtain for us, then sent me a single extremely fake puzzle wallet a month after ghosting me. Painful experience and cost us over S$3,000 in total... She was operating what seemed to be a legit personal shopper business since 2016 with plenty of testimonials but I guess COVID disrupted her ability to travel and purchase the items herself. We speculate she probably got scammed by her contacts in Europe who never actually sent her the items. So I will be trying again this year through the official channels (we also managed to get a regular SA at the flagship here in the ensuing year) and the raffle, but if it doesn't happen, it doesn't happen...


----------



## mejie

My SA just told me this “This time is very limited, every customer can only purchase 5 items and same style only 2 units. It’s first come first serve. No reserves”


----------



## jcantu

mejie said:


> My SA just told me this “This time is very limited, every customer can only purchase 5 items and same style only 2 units. It’s first come first serve. No reserves”


Ah, this makes it a little more fair. Thank you for the info!


----------



## mejie

The preview for the collection should be out 1/4!


----------



## despair

mejie said:


> My SA just told me this “This time is very limited, every customer can only purchase 5 items and same style only 2 units. It’s first come first serve. No reserves”


That's actually less limited than last year - we were limited to purchase 2 items at the boutique but even then the stocks were so limited by the time I entered there was only RTW left, especially since the VIP presale the day before already wiped out most of the items. I am really hoping they learn from last year's release...


----------



## chrissiewong

Last year an SA let me reserve a card holder or a wallet before the pre-launch, given I pay the “full deposit” in cash. I don’t think it’s a fair way to do to be honest. No regrets in not getting anything from the totoro collab. It’s nice to have as a collectible, but won’t use it because for certain obvious reasons…


----------



## Ally1707

I have the Gate Pouch with the stacked Totoros and I haven‘t used it once…partly because I hardly went anywhere and partly because it feels like a very delicate piece. I got a black Puzzle since then and I would love a bag charm or something from the spirited away collection. I definitely don‘t want to spend thousands on this collab, even though I love Ghibli. 

This is gonna be a yearly thing now, isn‘t it? Mononoke next year? Then Howl and Ponyo? My wallet is crying.


----------



## despair

Ally1707 said:


> I have the Gate Pouch with the stacked Totoros and I haven‘t used it once…partly because I hardly went anywhere and partly because it feels like a very delicate piece. I got a black Puzzle since then and I would love a bag charm or something from the spirited away collection. I definitely don‘t want to spend thousands on this collab, even though I love Ghibli.
> 
> This is gonna be a yearly thing now, isn‘t it? Mononoke next year? Then Howl and Ponyo? My wallet is crying.


Haha well Loewe is patron of Ghibli Museum for three years at least and there are many more movies to explore lol.


----------



## ajde.adam

Came across this while browsing, full photo of the bracelet pouch with Kaonashi/No-Face.


----------



## despair

I'm... Not really loving some of the aesthetics of this drop. That Chihiro hammock looks so gimmicky and that woven lantern bag is ummmm... And the soot sprite cardigan just looks messy to me... I did see Jonathan Anderson post a lovely scarf or blanket of Chihiro under water and that is a beauty!


----------



## despair

ajde.adam said:


> Came across this while browsing, full photo of the bracelet pouch with Kaonashi/No-Face.
> 
> View attachment 5283196


It really unfurls into a replica of a Kaonashi hahahahahah


----------



## fsadeli

I came across this on instagram as well


----------



## eunaddict

Is it releasing online and IRL at the same time?...or last year where selected people got early access?

Debating if I need to book plane tickets to the nearest Loewe store :x


----------



## Logic

I think full faced bag is just umm....if the print was smaller of Chihiro, would be nice


----------



## Logic

This print is a little more subtle but bag size too big and hoodie abit loud


----------



## despair

eunaddict said:


> Is it releasing online and IRL at the same time?...or last year where selected people got early access?
> 
> Debating if I need to book plane tickets to the nearest Loewe store :x


If you win early access on the website you get to shop the collection on 6 Jan, one day before the collection launches instores and online. Pretty sure there will be VIP preview access as well but they won't say this publicly.


----------



## BleuSaphir

fsadeli said:


> I came across this on instagram as well


I really love this sweater top.


----------



## Logic

Here’s the puzzle bag, I’m liking it!


----------



## Coco.berry

despair said:


> If you win early access on the website you get to shop the collection on 6 Jan, one day before the collection launches instores and online. Pretty sure there will be VIP preview access as well but they won't say this publicly.


I don't think they are doing the same system as the Totoro collaboration. Anyone can get early access if you just sign up on their website before January 3rd, its not a lottery this time. Just hope they don't sell all their product out during the VIP access this time. The Totoro collaboration was a hot mess!


----------



## despair

Coco.berry said:


> I don't think they are doing the same system as the Totoro collaboration. Anyone can get early access if you just sign up on their website before January 3rd, its not a lottery this time. Just hope they don't sell all their product out during the VIP access this time. The Totoro collaboration was a hot mess!


Oh goodness, I didn't realise that! That would be a logistical nightmare - they already were cancelling orders left right centre last year with the limited access, can't imagine how it would be if EVERYONE could access it!


----------



## eunaddict

Logic said:


> Here’s the puzzle bag, I’m liking it!



I missed out on the tan version this year, hesitated on pulling the trigger and it went OOS under my feet....this year though, i want it.


----------



## starlitgrove

Saw these on insta and I’m not sold … The Amazona looks promising but I don’t feel the same level of want as when I saw the Totoro mini Puzzle last year.  Still, keeping my hopes up for some SLGs…


----------



## ajde.adam

starlitgrove said:


> Saw these on insta and I’m not sold … The Amazona looks promising but I don’t feel the same level of want as when I saw the Totoro mini Puzzle last year.  Still, keeping my hopes up for some SLGs…
> 
> View attachment 5284053



I’m usually not one for prints or anything like that on bags, but I really like that Amazona with Haku & Chihiro. I’m just not sure if the Amazona bag is my cup of tea.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I hope they learnt something and produce more items this time. Although I would have much preferred items from the Totoro collection compared to Spirited Away. Let’s see if we are able to get something.


----------



## despair

starlitgrove said:


> Saw these on insta and I’m not sold … The Amazona looks promising but I don’t feel the same level of want as when I saw the Totoro mini Puzzle last year.  Still, keeping my hopes up for some SLGs…
> 
> View attachment 5284053
> View attachment 5284054


The amazona looks better than the one with Boh but I'm not sure if I would want an amazona...


----------



## Ally1707

I feel like Loewe should give me a free Soot Spirte sweater because they clearly ripped off my Halloween costume lol. It‘s absolutely hilarious to see a high fashion version of my DIY idea from a few years ago. 

So far, I‘m not in love with anything from the collection.The small pouch with Chihiro is so cute but the design is absolutely unusable to me. My favorite so far is the Chihiro/Haku Arizona but I cannot justify the price tag.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Really crossing my fingers to get something from this collection. Spirited Away is by far my fave movie from Ghibli, way more than Totoro


----------



## Ally1707

More from the collection. The slippers!!!


----------



## ajde.adam

Ally1707 said:


> More from the collection. The slippers!!!



I like that shirt with the soot sprites carrying the anagram, it’s so cute! I’ve never spent money on RTW pieces before but that might change with the shirt.


----------



## gloomfilter

Some more from Instagram!


----------



## despair

There are some really odd choices for the marquetry work - I would have never imagined Aogaeru to adorn a high priced item like an Amazona!


----------



## Logic

We’re yet to see the full image of the red Amazona, seems like a lot of print for this bag style


----------



## despair

A lot of images have been shared on Chinese socials, there's really A LOT more stuff than last year but also there is a lot of chaff amongst the items (IMO):


----------



## Logic

Wow that’s a lot of products to chose from, I feel that some looks like the original product merchandise and not from a luxury house


----------



## crazybag88

despair said:


> A lot of images have been shared on Chinese socials, there's really A LOT more stuff than last year but also there is a lot of chaff amongst the items (IMO):
> View attachment 5285514
> View attachment 5285515
> View attachment 5285516
> View attachment 5285517
> View attachment 5285518
> View attachment 5285519
> View attachment 5285520


Agree. Some looks quite kitsch. But a few pieces look quite nice which I am considering. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ally1707

Oof… that‘s a lot! And it‘s missing some stuff like the Noface slippers and the yellow scarf with Boh on it.

I‘m still unsure of what to get. I was hoping for a simple black Noface cardholder or an SLG with Soot Sprites. Since I have a black puzzle that‘s become my most used bag, I could see myself getting the bag charm but I can never quite get over the price tag on bag charms. They seem so extortionately priced in comparison to everything else. 

I don‘t know if I like the cut/fit of the Tshirts on me so I doubt it would be a good purchase for me…

I think it‘ll be between the red card holder, the yellow scarf or the soot sprite charm for me this time. The soot sprite tote is cool but I barely get enough use out of my handbags as it is so no more for me.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Thank you @despair for posting them! 

I find it strange that the light turquoise Puzzle with the soot sprites looks a bit differently than the modelled pics (missing some candy). I initially thought there could be 2 sizes of this puzzle, but both seem to be the mini judging by the strap. Maybe one is the prototype and the other the final version. I'm contemplating getting one of these as I recently got a classic medium Puzzle and am very pleased with the quality and how practical it is.

I will also try to get the duck coin cardholder. So cute and love that they released items with this character.


----------



## missmythology

There’s actually quite a few that I like ! Also the Totoro marquetry was done very well .. if I get early access I’ll buy something


----------



## gloomfilter

Ahh!! Thank you so much for sharing all of this.  I’ve been thinking about getting the anagram tote but holding out on this collection and have been obsessed with the soot sprites of last year’s collection… I feel like this is a sign for me that they have a soot sprite anagram tote but it looks like canvas? I’d be worried about it getting dirty especially being white! Does anybody have experience with canvas bags from Loewe/ canvas anagram tote?


----------



## despair

More images of SLGs and a soot  sprite... Flamenco? Looks weird.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

despair said:


> More images of SLGs and a soot  sprite... Flamenco? Looks weird.
> 
> View attachment 5285992
> View attachment 5285993
> View attachment 5285994
> View attachment 5285995


Thank u for posting these! 

What is that huge soot sprite thing in the bottom center of the 2nd image?


----------



## despair

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Thank u for posting these!
> 
> What is that huge soot sprite thing in the bottom center of the 2nd image?


Your guess is as good as mine. Haha. I think it's a charm of some sort but lacks hardware, was wondering if it could be a dice charm (since No Face beside it seems to be one) but it's too detailed for something so small...


----------



## despair

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Thank u for posting these!
> 
> What is that huge soot sprite thing in the bottom center of the 2nd image?


I've figured it out! It's one of those flower charms that Loewe sells that you can attach to any hole in their straps. You can see it being attached to a basket bag in one of the photos I posted! I definitely wanna get one if that's the case! Haha.


----------



## Logic

Thanks @despair for so many sneak peaks!

yay for more SLGs. I can’t decide between no face cardholder, rectangular coin or round coin.

Does anyone know what’s that yellow no face thing on 2nd image?


----------



## grumpy1231

Logic said:


> Thanks @despair for so many sneak peaks!
> 
> yay for more SLGs. I can’t decide between no face cardholder, rectangular coin or round coin.
> 
> Does anyone know what’s that yellow no face thing on 2nd image?



Hey! I went to a new Loewe shop yesterday and asked - that’s a dice.


----------



## Logic

grumpy1231 said:


> Hey! I went to a new Loewe shop yesterday and asked - that’s a dice.


A dice?  
Thanks, I still can’t imagine it


----------



## despair

Basically it's like their dice charm, so the threading area is metal like the normal dice charms but this has probably the enamel No Face attached to the metal dice.


----------



## Logic

Soot Sprite pants anyone?


----------



## wimp

I want the turquoise puzzle bag so badly but I have never shopped at Loewe and I don't even know if we have one in Vancouver. I signed up for the email though, crossing my fingers!


----------



## wenlet

I kind of feel oversaturated? It’d be nice to see a more tightly edited luxurious feeling collection. 

With Loewe now sponsoring the Ghibli Museum for the next three years we’ll likely see a different movie collab each of those years. Even though I love the film I’d probably just choose one piece from the collection (eyeing kaonashi coin bag, mint soot turquoise puzzle, or soot anagram tote… though since I wasn’t able to get a Totoro piece due to no local Loewe shop maybe the soot can count as my Totoro piece haha ) because it’s not like I need a saturation of one movie in my bag or clothing library. Someone out there probably will still buy the dozens of items in this collection though, YMMV


----------



## Ally1707

Thank you for all the pictures! 

The items just keep coming! I think after last year, they realized how big the market is for these collaborations. Last year I was in a state of panic because Totoro is my favorite Ghibli film and the idea of owning a luxury piece of "merch" was just so amazing to me. In uni, I wore so many popculture shirts but everything was just cheaply made. Now at 30, I am still a nerd but with a bit more disposable income lol.

I still love Spirited Away but I think I am more than fine just getting a cardholder. I actually don’t have one yet and I think the Noface one or the zipped Soot Sprite one will do nicely. They are actually just what I wanted!

I think we can all agree that Mononoke is next right? Either way, I might be putting some funds aside to make a bigger purchase in January 2023!


----------



## despair

Ally1707 said:


> Thank you for all the pictures!
> 
> The items just keep coming! I think after last year, they realized how big the market is for these collaborations. Last year I was in a state of panic because Totoro is my favorite Ghibli film and the idea of owning a luxury piece of "merch" was just so amazing to me. In uni, I wore so many popculture shirts but everything was just cheaply made. Now at 30, I am still a nerd but with a bit more disposable income lol.
> 
> I still love Spirited Away but I think I am more than fine just getting a cardholder. I actually don’t have one yet and I think the Noface one or the zipped Soot Sprite one will do nicely. They are actually just what I wanted!
> 
> I think we can all agree that Mononoke is next right? Either way, I might be putting some funds aside to make a bigger purchase in January 2023!


Yes I am afraid of the 2023 collection being Mononoke - hopefully they will do Ponyo then my wallet will be mostly safe. LOL


----------



## despair

wenlet said:


> I kind of feel oversaturated? It’d be nice to see a more tightly edited luxurious feeling collection.
> 
> With Loewe now sponsoring the Ghibli Museum for the next three years we’ll likely see a different movie collab each of those years. Even though I love the film I’d probably just choose one piece from the collection (eyeing kaonashi coin bag, mint soot turquoise puzzle, or soot anagram tote… though since I wasn’t able to get a Totoro piece due to no local Loewe shop maybe the soot can count as my Totoro piece haha ) because it’s not like I need a saturation of one movie in my bag or clothing library. Someone out there probably will still buy the dozens of items in this collection though, YMMV


Yes I think the excessively high demand generated from last year's collection has led to Loewe overcompensating this year. The collection this year like you rightly said just doesn't feel very tightly edited, but it will all sell out anyway. Given the focus on the peripheral characters like Aogaeru and Boh, I was almost expecting something featuring the Radish God! If it doesn't, then Loewe will probably have figured out the sweet spot by next year's collection. And yes, since it will likely be a multi-year collection, I think the sense of FOMO will not be as strong even if I miss out on some pieces I am eyeing for the collection, since there will be more items to acquire the next year in all likelihood.


----------



## ajde.adam

Logic said:


> Wow that’s a lot of products to chose from, I feel that some looks like the original product merchandise and not from a luxury house



I feel the same. I was so excited for this launch, but after seeing all these pictures I’m like..”Yeah, y’all can keep it”. The bags are not giving me luxury feels at all, it’s giving me Disney Loungefly bag vibes instead. Nothing wrong with those Loungely bags though, they’re cute.


----------



## despair

ajde.adam said:


> I feel the same. I was so excited for this launch, but after seeing all these pictures I’m like..”Yeah, y’all can keep it”. The bags are not giving me luxury feels at all, it’s giving me Disney Loungefly bag vibes instead. Nothing wrong with those Loungely bags though, they’re cute.


I think the soot sprite ones are still pretty cute and luxe enough (at least those in the traditional Loewe silhouettes like the puzzle and flamenco) but some of the collection almost feel like products you can get from Ghibli Museum rather than a luxury fashion house. I think the RTW fares poorer than the leather goods and bags honestly, like basically printing the Spirited Away poster on the tee and hoodies. I do like the ones where Loewe's signature is integrated with the Ghibli IP eg the soot sprite tracing out the Loewe anagram, and personally I am still lusting after the blanket somehow, but now that we've seen at least 80% of the collection, my hype is dying down a little.


----------



## ajde.adam

despair said:


> I think the soot sprite ones are still pretty cute and luxe enough (at least those in the traditional Loewe silhouettes like the puzzle and flamenco) but some of the collection almost feel like products you can get from Ghibli Museum rather than a luxury fashion house. I think the RTW fares poorer than the leather goods and bags honestly, like basically printing the Spirited Away poster on the tee and hoodies. I do like the ones where Loewe's signature is integrated with the Ghibli IP eg the soot sprite tracing out the Loewe anagram, and personally I am still lusting after the blanket somehow, but now that we've seen at least 80% of the collection, my hype is dying down a little.



There are actually a few pieces that I do like, and most of them are RTW pieces. I like the shirts and hoodies with the soot sprites carrying the Loewe anagram. The white shirt with the Chihiro & Haku outline is my fave piece though.

As far as bags are concerned, my faves are the Puzzles with the soot sprites in both the tan and turquoise color. I don’t see myself getting it though. The piece I might go for is one of the bag charms, and once again, it’s the one with the soot sprites.


----------



## Logic

There’s a soot hammock bag


----------



## despair

Missed out on posting two straps I saw - a jacquard one similar to the Herbarium collection (those straps are fire, we bought the passionfruit one which looks amazing), and then one very overkill leather strap with three soot sprites. If the sprites are individually removable though.... Then it's excellent value. Haha.


----------



## Logic

Both straps are very nice! Can use the brown one on the Soot puzzle bag but that would be a Soot overkill


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Ally1707 said:


> Thank you for all the pictures!
> 
> The items just keep coming! I think after last year, they realized how big the market is for these collaborations. Last year I was in a state of panic because Totoro is my favorite Ghibli film and the idea of owning a luxury piece of "merch" was just so amazing to me. In uni, I wore so many popculture shirts but everything was just cheaply made. Now at 30, I am still a nerd but with a bit more disposable income lol.
> 
> I still love Spirited Away but I think I am more than fine just getting a cardholder. I actually don’t have one yet and I think the Noface one or the zipped Soot Sprite one will do nicely. They are actually just what I wanted!
> 
> I think we can all agree that Mononoke is next right? Either way, I might be putting some funds aside to make a bigger purchase in January 2023!


I love Mononoke but I’m also crossing my fingers for a Howl’s Moving Castle collar at some point lol


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I hope that at the end of the sponsorship they will release a "best of" or something that has Totoro items.


----------



## starlitgrove

I’m disappointed that there’s no Radish Spirit/God! He’d be cute in an SLG. Sadly none of the bags appeal to me, so might just go for one of the cardholders. I’m disappointed because Spirited Away is my favourite Ghibli but my wallet is happy because it looks like it won’t take too much damage with this collab


----------



## totally

fsadeli said:


> I came across this on instagram as well



No face was so scary to me in Spirited Away...yet I'm loving these No Face Loewe items! So creative with the Bracelet bag, especially.


----------



## fsadeli

totally said:


> No face was so scary to me in Spirited Away...yet I'm loving these No Face Loewe items! So creative with the Bracelet bag, especially.


I feel like it's one of the bag that I'd carry around if I get it, it's subtle enough to be used daily! I think no face character was one of the character that I'd prefer compare to the rest (after soot sprites of course, they're too adorable!) bracelet pouch can hold tons and super slouchy as well!


----------



## Logic

Isetan department store in Japan started releasing pics


----------



## ajde.adam

I noticed that for this collection, most if not all of the items I liked had the soot sprites. Here’s some pics from Instagram of three things that I’m really liking.


----------



## Logic

ajde.adam said:


> I noticed that for this collection, most if not all of the items I liked had the soot sprites. Here’s some pics from Instagram of three things that I’m really liking.



The Soot sprites on the right looks like a birds nest


----------



## Logic

More soots, bigger pic


----------



## despair

ajde.adam said:


> I noticed that for this collection, most if not all of the items I liked had the soot sprites. Here’s some pics from Instagram of three things that I’m really liking.


I really wonder how that bag works. I think it's a woven leather bag like the strawberry and pineapple bags from Paula's Ibiza and our SA has informed us that it's S$3,900. So if it's those super structured leather woven bags it would be quite hard to use. Still, it's quite nice!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Do flower charms attach on any other Loewe bags than the basket bag? I'm interested in the soot sprite flower charm but not a huge fan of the basket bag


----------



## despair

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Do flower charms attach on any other Loewe bags than the basket bag? I'm interested in the soot sprite flower charm but not a huge fan of the basket bag


Any bag strap that has stud holes will work! But the placement on a basket bag is generally more optimal than other straps.


----------



## totally

fsadeli said:


> I feel like it's one of the bag that I'd carry around if I get it, it's subtle enough to be used daily! I think no face character was one of the character that I'd prefer compare to the rest (after soot sprites of course, they're too adorable!) bracelet pouch can hold tons and super slouchy as well!



I love that the bracelet pouch shape looks like the No Face character's body! Such a clever design. And I also like how the ends are leather rather than metal.


----------



## fettfleck

Does anybody know where the Loewe Totoro thread went?


----------



## Addy

fettfleck said:


> Does anybody know where the Loewe Totoro thread went?


I don't see one but there are posts in this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/share-your-loewe-items-here.487069/

Start one!


----------



## despair

Had a chance to see most of the products in person and even the weird ones like the Yubaba bag is actually very nice! Can't share any pics but the collection impressed me more in person than in the product photos


----------



## Mapoon

despair said:


> Had a chance to see most of the products in person and even the weird ones like the Yubaba bag is actually very nice! Can't share any pics but the collection impressed me more in person than in the product photos


I saw some in red book....it's quite interesting lol! The tote is cute...and red card holder as well....Im sure you will be getting some items once it's launched or have you already bought some


----------



## sonozen

despair said:


> It was quite an ordeal last year. I won the raffle to purchase via my work email, purchased items but didn't realise I was logged into my normal Loewe account, and everything got cancelled the next day. Then, my friends and I were scammed by a Malaysian personal shopper who took our money for the Totoro collab pieces she said she could obtain for us, then sent me a single extremely fake puzzle wallet a month after ghosting me. Painful experience and cost us over S$3,000 in total... She was operating what seemed to be a legit personal shopper business since 2016 with plenty of testimonials but I guess COVID disrupted her ability to travel and purchase the items herself. We speculate she probably got scammed by her contacts in Europe who never actually sent her the items. So I will be trying again this year through the official channels (we also managed to get a regular SA at the flagship here in the ensuing year) and the raffle, but if it doesn't happen, it doesn't happen...



Think we met the same personal shopper too... 

Anyway, anyone knows the pricing for the soot sprites SLGs?


----------



## despair

Mapoon said:


> I saw some in red book....it's quite interesting lol! The tote is cute...and red card holder as well....Im sure you will be getting some items once it's launched or have you already bought some


Haha yes have made our purchases. I got RTW but my partner did end up getting two bags. Will share when we get the items in person!


----------



## despair

sonozen said:


> Think we met the same personal shopper too...
> 
> Anyway, anyone knows the pricing for the soot sprites SLGs?


Oh dear! It was such a bad thing to happen and I just feel sad when I find out there are more victims! 

I don't have the price for the cardholder but the coin cardholder is S$690 and the wallet is $1,100. I think it's quite similarly priced to the usual limited edition releases.


----------



## vachefou

Do we assume any time listed on the Loewe site is CET? They updated that front page "Register now" section to say "our latest collaboration opens at 11am on January 6". But adding to my Apple calendar using the provided link gives something really goofy - 5pm on Jan 6; adding to Google calendar is even worse - 2am CET on Jan 7.


----------



## Mapoon

ajde.adam said:


> I noticed that for this collection, most if not all of the items I liked had the soot sprites. Here’s some pics from Instagram of three things that I’m really liking.



Just saw this in red book…


----------



## Mapoon

despair said:


> Haha yes have made our purchases. I got RTW but my partner did end up getting two bags. Will share when we get the items in person!


Yes the tees looks sooo cute! Looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## ajde.adam

Mapoon said:


> Just saw this in red book…



I think that while the bag looks cute, it is way too small for me. And to be honest I just don’t see myself carrying anything that out there, HAHA. I’m a little on the boring side.


----------



## sonozen

despair said:


> Oh dear! It was such a bad thing to happen and I just feel sad when I find out there are more victims!
> 
> I don't have the price for the cardholder but the coin cardholder is S$690 and the wallet is $1,100. I think it's quite similarly priced to the usual limited edition releases.



Ah okie thanks! I asked a SA about the release and was told no reservations, so I guess I've got to camp on launch day... Not VIP enough haha.


----------



## grumpy1231

ajde.adam said:


> I noticed that for this collection, most if not all of the items I liked had the soot sprites. Here’s some pics from Instagram of three things that I’m really liking.



Same! I managed to snag the caramel/brown puzzle, as well as a scarf with Boh on it. The puzzle is small and it's black and caramel on the other side, which is pretty cool and low-key. I wanted to get the blue Flamenco, but the pictures they've released makes it look like it's blue in some pics, and mint green in others, so the SA said that she'll send me pics as soon as she gets them in store.

I think it depends on the store - but I had a chance to see the full collection of products (and pre-order) on a list. The images were small though.


----------



## Logic

I went to ask at my local Loewe concession store (inside department store), the SA showed me some items and I was able to pay in full. She said to collect on 7th. I got the soot bag charm and no face black cardholder. They didn’t have the brown Soot rectangular zip card wallet so I went to the stand alone store to enquire. They were more restrict told me to come back on 7th then I told them what the other store offered me so was able to pay for item in full. I’m done with 3 items now (hopefully)


----------



## grumpy1231

Logic said:


> I went to ask at my local Loewe concession store (inside department store), the SA showed me some items and I was able to pay in full. She said to collect on 7th. I got the soot bag charm and no face black cardholder. They didn’t have the brown Soot rectangular zip card wallet so I went to the stand alone store to enquire. They were more restrict told me to come back on 7th then I told them what the other store offered me so was able to pay for item in full. I’m done with 3 items now (hopefully)



Oh that's so lucky! The Loewe store that I went to didn't get any items yet. 

A lot of the available soot charms were already paid in full, as well as the no face coin purse that I wanted, so now I'm waiting for the drop online.


----------



## despair

Mapoon said:


> Just saw this in red book…


Yes my partner bought this. I was also telling him it holds nothing, but is a very unique bag. The initial look book images seemed to suggest there were two candy stars on the strap and the top loop is removable, but the actual design has no stars and is a fixed strap. Honestly the drop is a little too short for us to wear crossbody (we are both around 180cm tall) and I was kind of advising him against it but he was too enamored with the way it looked. Haha.


----------



## despair

grumpy1231 said:


> Same! I managed to snag the caramel/brown puzzle, as well as a scarf with Boh on it. The puzzle is small and it's black and caramel on the other side, which is pretty cool and low-key. I wanted to get the blue Flamenco, but the pictures they've released makes it look like it's blue in some pics, and mint green in others, so the SA said that she'll send me pics as soon as she gets them in store.
> 
> I think it depends on the store - but I had a chance to see the full collection of products (and pre-order) on a list. The images were small though.


It's definitely a mint green like the other soot sprite SLGs - I believe that there are only two flamencos, one is the mint green soot sprite one and the other is the purple frog one.


----------



## Logic

ajde.adam said:


> I think that while the bag looks cute, it is way too small for me. And to be honest I just don’t see myself carrying anything that out there, HAHA. I’m a little on the boring side.


IMO the bags are too expensive to have a ‘cartoon’ logo. Though very cute! I opted to get a bag charm can use when I get a classic Loewe puzzle bag


----------



## Logic

grumpy1231 said:


> Oh that's so lucky! The Loewe store that I went to didn't get any items yet.
> 
> A lot of the available soot charms were already paid in full, as well as the no face coin purse that I wanted, so now I'm waiting for the drop online.


Do you have more than one store in your area? That’s a shame, I don’t think there’s rules so stores just want to make a sale hence those who know rack up the products before launch


----------



## Ally1707

grumpy1231 said:


> Same! I managed to snag the caramel/brown puzzle, as well as a scarf with Boh on it. The puzzle is small and it's black and caramel on the other side, which is pretty cool and low-key. I wanted to get the blue Flamenco, but the pictures they've released makes it look like it's blue in some pics, and mint green in others, so the SA said that she'll send me pics as soon as she gets them in store.
> 
> I think it depends on the store - but I had a chance to see the full collection of products (and pre-order) on a list. The images were small though.



Would you mind sharing the price of the scarf? Was the yellow scarf the only one in the collection? And do you happen to know the material it‘s made out of? 

I doubt my local department store will get any of the items but I might call them just to be sure.


----------



## Logic

If anyone doesn’t think they’re not getting enough Soot


----------



## grumpy1231

despair said:


> It's definitely a mint green like the other soot sprite SLGs - I believe that there are only two flamencos, one is the mint green soot sprite one and the other is the purple frog one.



Oh that's great to know. Even the SA I was talking to was confused as to whether the bag is closer to sky blue or mint green...we'll see. I wanted to get the Flamenco at first, but then opted for the caramel/black puzzle because I didn't know what color it was closer to.


----------



## grumpy1231

Logic said:


> Do you have more than one store in your area? That’s a shame, I don’t think there’s rules so stores just want to make a sale hence those who know rack up the products before launch



Unfortunately not - the other one is about a 40 minute drive away (if there are no traffic). Then the next one is probably 2 -3 hour drive. I think I have more odds getting the charm/bag through the online drop or through the SA.


----------



## Logic

Japan department stores are starting to post  pics


----------



## grumpy1231

Ally1707 said:


> Would you mind sharing the price of the scarf? Was the yellow scarf the only one in the collection? And do you happen to know the material it‘s made out of?
> 
> I doubt my local department store will get any of the items but I might call them just to be sure.



Of course. I think the scarf was around $435 USD (after conversion from my local currency). The scarf is (according to the SA) similar to the striped scarf in mohair on the Loewe site. 

They have the yellow scarf with Boh & Yubaba's Bird. 

They have one with Otori Sama, too (green and white stripes) that I really wanted, as I think Otori Sama spirits are cute, too. I don't know the material for this, but it seems like it might be the same as the yellow scarf.

I think they have another scarf that's with the soot spirits as well. This is definitely another type of material! They have the soot spirit wool hat, too.


----------



## despair

Logic said:


> IMO the bags are too expensive to have a ‘cartoon’ logo. Though very cute! I opted to get a bag charm can use when I get a classic Loewe puzzle bag


I think Loewe's logos are at least usually more "involved" than some other brand collabs - involving embroidery, leather marquetry and such. It's pretty cool to me haha. But I can understand the reluctance too, especially when for example the Haku Amazona is S$6,200.


----------



## grumpy1231

despair said:


> I think Loewe's logos are at least usually more "involved" than some other brand collabs - involving embroidery, leather marquetry and such. It's pretty cool to me haha. But I can understand the reluctance too, especially when for example the Haku Amazona is S$6,200.



I totally agree with you. Some of the bags are too cartoon-like for me (like the Haku Amazona from your example), as well as the Aogaeru Amazona (I think). However, there are some bags that are a lot more subtle.


----------



## wenlet

grumpy1231 said:


> I totally agree with you. Some of the bags are too cartoon-like for me (like the Haku Amazona from your example), as well as the Aogaeru Amazona (I think). However, there are some bags that are a lot more subtle.


 
Agreed! I don’t need HUUUGE Loewe logos splashed all over but I also don’t want to purchase something that looks like it came out of an anime merchandise shop or Hot Topic mall store…


----------



## grumpy1231

wenlet said:


> Agreed! I don’t need HUUUGE Loewe logos splashed all over but I also don’t want to purchase something that looks like it came out of an anime merchandise shop or Hot Topic mall store…



I think that's why the soot spirit and no face bags are going to be really popular. It's a mix between subtle/playful, with a combo of classic Loewe with a twist.

I'm not a fan of huge brand logos splashed over bags/shoes/RTW as well. 

The problem I personally have with the huge cartoon images is that...they're just too huge for my liking, and it makes it look a bit cheap tbh.


----------



## despair

wenlet said:


> Agreed! I don’t need HUUUGE Loewe logos splashed all over but I also don’t want to purchase something that looks like it came out of an anime merchandise shop or Hot Topic mall store…


Yes - our benchmark for this collab is that the Loewe element must be at least equal to the Ghibli element, else it ends up looking like a gift shop item at Ghibli Museum. I did give in to an "ugly chic" purchase today though which is the Zeniba tee. Love the details on the tee but yes it's a super loud design. Haha. The Yubaba bag was the first to sell out so the ugly chic aesthetic does have its appeal heh.


----------



## Logic

grumpy1231 said:


> I think that's why the soot spirit and no face bags are going to be really popular. It's a mix between subtle/playful, with a combo of classic Loewe with a twist.
> 
> I'm not a fan of huge brand logos splashed over bags/shoes/RTW as well.
> 
> The problem I personally have with the huge cartoon images is that...they're just too huge for my liking, and it makes it look a bit cheap tbh.



Price plays an important role too, one of the store I went to sold out on the mini hammock bags but still had all the puzzle bags. The brown soot puzzle bag was priced at ~AUD$4500, whilst I was very interested, I wasn’t  willing on the price


----------



## maeverley

I am absolutely dying to know how much this will be!!!! The details are amazing!!!!


----------



## Ally1707

grumpy1231 said:


> Of course. I think the scarf was around $435 USD (after conversion from my local currency). The scarf is (according to the SA) similar to the striped scarf in mohair on the Loewe site.
> 
> They have the yellow scarf with Boh & Yubaba's Bird.
> 
> They have one with Otori Sama, too (green and white stripes) that I really wanted, as I think Otori Sama spirits are cute, too. I don't know the material for this, but it seems like it might be the same as the yellow scarf.
> 
> I think they have another scarf that's with the soot spirits as well. This is definitely another type of material! They have the soot spirit wool hat, too.




Awesome!! Thank you for all the info! I love the embroidery on the yellow one I‘m just not sure if I‘m going to get enough use out of it with the rest of my fall/winter wardrobe. The other two scarves sound cute, I might be tempted to get one of them!


----------



## Darlin'

Logic said:


> Price plays an important role too, one of the store I went to sold out on the mini hammock bags but still had all the puzzle bags. The brown soot puzzle bag was priced at ~AUD$4500, whilst I was very interested, I wasn’t  willing on the price



Oooh, was the brown soot puzzle bag at AUD$4500 the small or mini size?


----------



## papertiger

I wouldn't mind something small with No Face.

Not gonna fight or pay scramble prices though, so I'll prob enjoy though you guys.


----------



## Logic

Darlin' said:


> Oooh, was the brown soot puzzle bag at AUD$4500 the small or mini size?


I believe it was the small because when the SA took out the puzzle with yellow character it was much smaller than the brown soot. It wasn’t exactly 4500 to the dollar I just vaguely remembering not paying that price might’ve been $45xx


----------



## Logic

papertiger said:


> I wouldn't mind something small with No Face.
> 
> Not gonna fight or pay scramble prices though, so I'll prob enjoy though you guys.



The black no face cardholder would be a good option. It just looks spooky


----------



## papertiger

Logic said:


> The black no face cardholder would be a good option. It just looks spooky



I will try


----------



## Ally1707

Logic said:


> I went to ask at my local Loewe concession store (inside department store), the SA showed me some items and I was able to pay in full. She said to collect on 7th. I got the soot bag charm and no face black cardholder. They didn’t have the brown Soot rectangular zip card wallet so I went to the stand alone store to enquire. They were more restrict told me to come back on 7th then I told them what the other store offered me so was able to pay for item in full. I’m done with 3 items now (hopefully)




I just contacted an SA at the nearest flagship store and she told me to send her a whatsapp message with the items I‘m interested in — which of the bag charms did you get? There‘s the one with the camel colored leather string and the one that‘s just a Soot Sprite holding a star piece but I‘m unsure of how it attaches to the bag. Do you happen to have any insight?


----------



## Logic

Ally1707 said:


> I just contacted an SA at the nearest flagship store and she told me to send her a whatsapp message with the items I‘m interested in — which of the bag charms did you get? There‘s the one with the camel colored leather string and the one that‘s just a Soot Sprite holding a star piece but I‘m unsure of how it attaches to the bag. Do you happen to have any insight?


That’s great your SA asked to text details! What are the items you’re looking to get? I bought the charm on leather string. As for the Soot holding the star, the back has a metal button like on a bag strap where u would press the bag strap hole down onto, so u just press the charm onto a bag strap. It’s very cute too!

Maybe you can see what it would look like from this pic


----------



## Ally1707

Logic said:


> That’s great your SA asked to text details! What are the items you’re looking to get? I bought the charm on leather string. As for the Soot holding the star, the back has a metal button like on a bag strap where u would press the bag strap hole down onto, so u just press the charm onto a bag strap. It’s very cute too!
> 
> Maybe you can see what it would look like from this pic




Thanks! I talked to the Munich flagship store and unfortunately they won‘t be getting any of the scarves and they don‘t send out pictures so I‘ve been going through the the SLG pics in this thread again. I have an all-black medium Puzzle so the charm with the button is intriguing to me but for some reason this item is probably going to give me the biggest sticker shock (I‘m assuming it‘s somewhere in the USD400-500 range?)

I don’t know, I‘m a little weird — I still feel like I could get more use out of a scarf or a cardholder. But I have multiple wallets and many scarves and I wear my medium Puzzle more than any other bag so why not decorate it? 

Right now, I am debating between the tan Soot Sprite zipped card holder and the all black No Face one, like you! I kinda wish the zipped one had silver hardware like my Totoro Gate Pouch but oh well…


----------



## despair

Ally1707 said:


> Thanks! I talked to the Munich flagship store and unfortunately they won‘t be getting any of the scarves and they don‘t send out pictures so I‘ve been going through the the SLG pics in this thread again. I have an all-black medium Puzzle so the charm with the button is intriguing to me but for some reason this item is probably going to give me the biggest sticker shock (I‘m assuming it‘s somewhere in the USD400-500 range?)
> 
> I don’t know, I‘m a little weird — I still feel like I could get more use out of a scarf or a cardholder. But I have multiple wallets and many scarves and I wear my medium Puzzle more than any other bag so why not decorate it?
> 
> Right now, I am debating between the tan Soot Sprite zipped card holder and the all black No Face one, like you! I kinda wish the zipped one had silver hardware like my Totoro Gate Pouch but oh well…


The stud soot sprite charm is S$550 so yes it should be in the US$400 or so range. Personally I passed on it because much as it is quite cute, it is also significantly costlier than the usual stud flower charms that Loewe sells (US$165 or so). 

The "surprise!" factor of the tan coin cardholder you are thinking of getting is that it's tan in front, but black at the back, and it opens up to reveal the mint green leather inside. Very fun one!


----------



## Ally1707

despair said:


> The stud soot sprite charm is S$550 so yes it should be in the US$400 or so range. Personally I passed on it because much as it is quite cute, it is also significantly costlier than the usual stud flower charms that Loewe sells (US$165 or so).
> 
> The "surprise!" factor of the tan coin cardholder you are thinking of getting is that it's tan in front, but black at the back, and it opens up to reveal the mint green leather inside. Very fun one!



That sounds lovely! I agree about the price discrepancy with the charms! I‘m currently waiting on a reply from the SA but that sounds adorable! I‘m still not completely over the scarf so we‘ll see if I‘m gonna try to navigate the prelaunch as well!


----------



## jelliedfeels

Ally1707 said:


> I feel like Loewe should give me a free Soot Spirte sweater because they clearly ripped off my Halloween costume lol. It‘s absolutely hilarious to see a high fashion version of my DIY idea from a few years ago.
> 
> So far, I‘m not in love with anything from the collection.The small pouch with Chihiro is so cute but the design is absolutely unusable to me. My favorite so far is the Chihiro/Haku Arizona but I cannot justify the price tag.
> 
> View attachment 5284245


You did an amazing job with this! Such a great idea


----------



## jelliedfeels

despair said:


> I think the soot sprite ones are still pretty cute and luxe enough (at least those in the traditional Loewe silhouettes like the puzzle and flamenco) but some of the collection almost feel like products you can get from Ghibli Museum rather than a luxury fashion house. I think the RTW fares poorer than the leather goods and bags honestly, like basically printing the Spirited Away poster on the tee and hoodies. I do like the ones where Loewe's signature is integrated with the Ghibli IP eg the soot sprite tracing out the Loewe anagram, and personally I am still lusting after the blanket somehow, but now that we've seen at least 80% of the collection, my hype is dying down a little.


I agree to an extent, I think it’s really difficult to take this licensed character stuff and incorporate it into a brand without it looking like merch and the brand itself getting lost in the background.
I do think the bags and SLGs are really lovely.  The clothes don’t all fare as well because they are less visibly Loewe designs to begin with.
I really wish they’d gone a little bit more project runway with their clothes and made luxe recreations of the character’s outfits with a Loewe twist or just used their colour combos. But they probably felt they might not sell compared to more easily recognisable stuff. I suppose the other problem would be in the case of this film it’d be a lot of luxe bathrobes


----------



## Ally1707

jelliedfeels said:


> You did an amazing job with this! Such a great idea



Thank you! It‘s been my go to Halloween costume for a few years. It was my DIY project while I was writing my BA thesis. I was making pompoms while staring at a blank word document haha.


----------



## wenlet

Items are already sold out from in person VIP presale? Sigh. It’s like they only made 10 of each item for the entire world or something  Should have gone with less items and in higher quantity!


----------



## maeverley

wenlet said:


> Items are already sold out from in person VIP presale? Sigh. It’s like they only made 10 of each item for the entire world or something  Should have gone with less items and in higher quantity!


NOOOOOO. Disappointed, not surprised. Any intel on which ones sold out?


----------



## emmui

Spirited Away is my fav Ghibli movie and it happens to be my birthday month too! Hope to purchase the red card holder!


----------



## despair

wenlet said:


> Items are already sold out from in person VIP presale? Sigh. It’s like they only made 10 of each item for the entire world or something  Should have gone with less items and in higher quantity!


I'm sure they have allocated a separate amount to the online store and not everything was sold out at where I was (for now!). The SAs also didn't share if there was some stock set aside for general sales.


----------



## eunaddict

Anyone have prices for the hammocks? :x


----------



## kineticity

Has the email on early access to the online store been sent out yet? I have not received anything


----------



## sonozen

wenlet said:


> Items are already sold out from in person VIP presale? Sigh. It’s like they only made 10 of each item for the entire world or something  Should have gone with less items and in higher quantity!



If they have learnt anything from the last launch, they'd know better than to sell out everything at the VIP pre-launch and also stock up more for the public launch... There was obviously a huge hoo-ha by the public who are of mere peasant status in their eyes. Well, LOEWE blamed it on COVID for the (grossly) inadequate supply but the hype they built up and all that advertising despite the (near instant) sold out status didn't go down well with the community. Many of those Totoro items are resold online anyway, in _pristine brand new_ condition... Miyazaki-san might have a fit seeing a supposedly happiness-inducing production eliciting so much negative vibes.  

At least this time there is significantly less advertising done (lesson learnt? hahaha), possibly due to the fact that the supply is likely inadequate again haha.
Just have got to cross fingers that we are fortunate enough to snag something the peasant way of camping online


----------



## grumpy1231

kineticity said:


> Has the email on early access to the online store been sent out yet? I have not received anything



No, not yet. I think they send it out on the 6th.


----------



## grumpy1231

Logic said:


> I believe it was the small because when the SA took out the puzzle with yellow character it was much smaller than the brown soot. It wasn’t exactly 4500 to the dollar I just vaguely remembering not paying that price might’ve been $45xx



Oof. I just did a conversion from AUD to TWD...it's cheaper to buy it over there than here (Taiwan), unless there are sales tax that wasn't included.


----------



## wenlet

sonozen said:


> If they have learnt anything from the last launch, they'd know better than to sell out everything at the VIP pre-launch and also stock up more for the public launch... There was obviously a huge hoo-ha by the public who are of mere peasant status in their eyes. Well, LOEWE blamed it on COVID for the (grossly) inadequate supply but the hype they built up and all that advertising despite the (near instant) sold out status didn't go down well with the community. Many of those Totoro items are resold online anyway, in _pristine brand new_ condition... Miyazaki-san might have a fit seeing a supposedly happiness-inducing production eliciting so much negative vibes.
> 
> At least this time there is significantly less advertising done (lesson learnt? hahaha), possibly due to the fact that the supply is likely inadequate again haha.
> Just have got to cross fingers that we are fortunate enough to snag something the peasant way of camping online



Sigh… I have noticed that with highly anticipated and very advertised collabs its always a ****show. The last battle I went through was the HM/Simone Rocha one, which was a complete disaster of an online launch and sold out in about 3 minutes


----------



## Logic

wenlet said:


> Sigh… I have noticed that with highly anticipated and very advertised collabs its always a ****show. The last battle I went through was the HM/Simone Rocha one, which was a complete disaster of an online launch and sold out in about 3 minutes


Let’s just hope the website doesn’t lag and crash!


----------



## saban

Spirited Away is probably my top Ghibli movie but I think I'm safe. I would be in trouble if they had a lot of items with Haku in dragon form. 

I have bought plenty of Ghibli merchandise from Hot Topic and other places over the years. I even feel like Hot Topic sold a similar No Face sweater before. 

I suppose it's just as well since there is no Loewe store near me.


----------



## despair

It seems like most of the leather goods/bags allocated to the stores have indeed been presold, although there is still quite a bit of SLGs available from what I understand. RTW is still generally available but in limited sizes. I am guessing any country that is doing presales would have the same net result...


----------



## Ally1707

I preordered the zipped cardholder with the soot sprites remotely through an SA yesterday. Pre-ordering/ reserving items via whatsapp still feels a bit weird to me and I hope it works out but if it does… it was very stress-free. 

I still also want a scarf so I might go through the online prelaunch even though I know it‘s gonna be a nightmare.


----------



## sonozen

despair said:


> It seems like most of the leather goods/bags allocated to the stores have indeed been presold, although there is still quite a bit of SLGs available from what I understand. RTW is still generally available but in limited sizes. I am guessing any country that is doing presales would have the same net result...



Do you know if there are even any zippered coin pouches left?? I'm trying to budget spending and wonder if I should instead look at the overpriced local resale market 

Definitely expected such a situation, despite the SA saying that there is no reservation (who's naïve enough to believe-- it depends on how valuable a consumer you are to them ). Can see from China's Little Red Book that SAs are *openly advertising* for presales, so it ain't surprising that every other country does the same. It just boils down to how much stock the country is allocated (which is likely directly correlated to how large that country is) and how much presale quota is allocated to VIPs.

Now it's just a matter of _how much_ stocks LOEWE actually set aside for online commerce...


----------



## despair

sonozen said:


> Do you know if there are even any zippered coin pouches left?? I'm trying to budget spending and wonder if I should instead look at the overpriced local resale market
> 
> Definitely expected such a situation, despite the SA saying that there is no reservation (who's naïve enough to believe-- it depends on how valuable a consumer you are to them ). Can see from China's Little Red Book that SAs are *openly advertising* for presales, so it ain't surprising that every other country does the same. It just boils down to how much stock the country is allocated (which is likely directly correlated to how large that country is) and how much presale quota is allocated to VIPs.
> 
> Now it's just a matter of _how much_ stocks LOEWE actually set aside for online commerce...


PMed you!


----------



## grumpy1231

despair said:


> It seems like most of the leather goods/bags allocated to the stores have indeed been presold, although there is still quite a bit of SLGs available from what I understand. RTW is still generally available but in limited sizes. I am guessing any country that is doing presales would have the same net result...



When I was ordering a couple of days ago, that was the case. SLGs and RTW are still available.

Some charms & bags were booked, but still available.

My SA texted me this, too! I asked her if the candle is available for the online drop, and she said no, only allocated to certain stores with a special scent (Smokey/soot-like?) We’ll see tomorrow. I did snag one from her though.


----------



## despair

grumpy1231 said:


> When I was ordering a couple of days ago, that was the case. SLGs and RTW are still available.
> 
> Some charms & bags were booked, but still available.
> 
> My SA texted me this, too! I asked her if the candle is available for the online drop, and she said no, only allocated to certain stores with a special scent (Smokey/soot-like?) We’ll see tomorrow. I did snag one from her though.
> 
> View attachment 5288469


The scent is Vetiver, and is supposed to evoke the smell of a fireplace (makes thematic sense). It's a medium sized candle so should have some lasting power! It smells really woody as advertised. Haha.


----------



## fettfleck

Some more high resolution pics, I just found at https://www.lifestyleasia.com/sg/st...-studio-ghibli-collaboration-singapore-price/

The airpod case is also very cute…


----------



## fettfleck

Some more from https://www.dazeddigital.com/fashio...pirited-away-jonathan-anderson-chihiro-yubaba

I would love to get my hands on the small puzzle…!


----------



## fettfleck

Addy said:


> I don't see one but there are posts in this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/share-your-loewe-items-here.487069/
> 
> Start one!



Thank you Addy! I just went through it again to drool over the pieces. Unfortunately I did not manage to get anything the last drop to post. 
But I hope, I can snatch a piece this time.


----------



## l1l_v

I just went into store today to do my preorder and they let me check out the entire collection. It’s beautiful! The soot puzzle bag is also available in a mini (which is the one I got). And the SLGs are so cute, the leather work is amazing. Only thing was I initially wanted the black card holder but the no-face design didn’t look like a leather piece but rather sorta printed on. But that’s just me, so I went with the blue one. Trust me when you see that aqua blue in person it’s beautiful. I almost walked away with the blue mini puzzle too. Any questions let me know!


----------



## missmythology

l1l_v said:


> I just went into store today to do my preorder and they let me check out the entire collection. It’s beautiful! The soot puzzle bag is also available in a mini (which is the one I got). And the SLGs are so cute, the leather work is amazing. Only thing was I initially wanted the black card holder but the no-face design didn’t look like a leather piece but rather sorta printed on. But that’s just me, so I went with the blue one. Trust me when you see that aqua blue in person it’s beautiful. I almost walked away with the blue mini puzzle too. Any questions let me know!


Congrats, soot puzzle mini sounds good ! Do you know if there’ll be small soot hammocks as well ? not just mini ? thank you


----------



## Nori

l1l_v said:


> I just went into store today to do my preorder and they let me check out the entire collection. It’s beautiful! The soot puzzle bag is also available in a mini (which is the one I got). And the SLGs are so cute, the leather work is amazing. Only thing was I initially wanted the black card holder but the no-face design didn’t look like a leather piece but rather sorta printed on. But that’s just me, so I went with the blue one. Trust me when you see that aqua blue in person it’s beautiful. I almost walked away with the blue mini puzzle too. Any questions let me know!


They let you preorder the collection if you go to the store before its release day? I am in USA wondering if they will let me if I go today.


----------



## missmythology

fettfleck said:


> Some more from https://www.dazeddigital.com/fashio...pirited-away-jonathan-anderson-chihiro-yubaba
> 
> I would love to get my hands on the small puzzle…!
> View attachment 5288511
> View attachment 5288512
> View attachment 5288513
> View attachment 5288514
> View attachment 5288515
> View attachment 5288516
> View attachment 5288517
> View attachment 5288518
> View attachment 5288519


Thanks for sharing, obviously Jürgen Teller did the campaign shots with an iphone ..  check out the shadow in the first pic ..


----------



## despair

missmythology said:


> Congrats, soot puzzle mini sounds good ! Do you know if there’ll be small soot hammocks as well ? not just mini ? thank you


Nope, there's only a single soot mini hammock, there's a mini Boh hammock in blue/green (the one featured prominently in the ad campaign), then the Chihiro hammock, a Kaonashi hammock, and a large Kaonashi hammock.


----------



## l1l_v

Yes this exactly! The mini soot hammock was soooo cute but I always worry about the safety of hammock bags with their openings.


----------



## l1l_v

Nori said:


> They let you preorder the collection if you go to the store before its release day? I am in USA wondering if they will let me if I go today.


I think you can try asking I’m in the UK, I just walked into the store and got the SA’s whatsapp and she sent me the catalog for preorder this morning.


----------



## despair

l1l_v said:


> Yes this exactly! The mini soot hammock was soooo cute but I always worry about the safety of hammock bags with their openings.


I think the mini hammock with the drawstrings is probably a little more secure than the other hammocks, it also depends on which style of carry you're doing with the hammock. We tried on all the hammocks but it's really the one style I am least sure about for us men, and we've not pulled the trigger on any hammock so far.


----------



## fettfleck

missmythology said:


> Thanks for sharing, obviously Jürgen Teller did the campaign shots with an iphone ..  check out the shadow in the first pic ..



Haha, I noticed! I loved his campaigns for Marc Jacobs!

Has anybody of you see all the puzzles? Is it correct that there are only small and mini? I would love love love a medium one…!

Oh and look at that! Seen at Instagram:


----------



## despair

fettfleck said:


> Haha, I noticed! I loved his campaigns for Marc Jacobs!
> 
> Has anybody of you see all the puzzles? Is it correct that there are only small and mini? I would love live love a medium one…!
> 
> Oh and look at that! Seen at Instagram:
> 
> View attachment 5288594
> View attachment 5288595


The boro puzzle with the woven leather handle is the only medium puzzle. If you're looking for a leather puzzle though then there are only small and mini sizes... The boro puzzle is very lovely and unique in person but it's quite a unique aesthetic also. Very cool little touches - the feet on the bag for example aren't the usual metal bars but are shaped like "beans", and it's interesting to see the boro technique as well as the indigo fabrics put together on one item. Not cheap though - it's S$4,950. We did pull the trigger on getting it so will share more pics when we receive our order after launch!


----------



## starlitgrove

Have just been to the London store and was able to pre-order the one I wanted - the red Boh card holder. I used my Totoro mini Puzzle today so maybe I got extra luck from that as I got the last one in store as per the SA. I got to see the bags up close and was sorely tempted by the Amazonas! it was a good thing I held firm  The hoodies with the Soot Sprites were gorgeous too!


----------



## Mikab

So helpful to see see and share all the messages here. In case it helps anyone else, I just called the store in Zurich as I live in Switzerland. They told me that they will not have any of the Spirited Away collection. They said only some of the stores in Europe will carry pieces. 

I remember last year Selfridges was the only other place I could find as EU based online shop (besides the Loewe own website) to sell the Totoro collection.


----------



## missmythology

despair said:


> The boro puzzle with the woven leather handle is the only medium puzzle. If you're looking for a leather puzzle though then there are only small and mini sizes... The boro puzzle is very lovely and unique in person but it's quite a unique aesthetic also. Very cool little touches - the feet on the bag for example aren't the usual metal bars but are shaped like "beans", and it's interesting to see the boro technique as well as the indigo fabrics put together on one item. Not cheap though - it's S$4,950. We did pull the trigger on getting it so will share more pics when we receive our order after launch!


Looking forward to see the photos !


----------



## gloomfilter

I called the NY Soho Loewe and inquired about preordering and they said that it is only available in store on Friday. I don’t have an established relationship with any of the SAs at this location so appreciate if anyone heard differently!


----------



## fettfleck

Omg, found more pics and love love love the scarf!!!








						Loewe's Collaboration With Studio Ghibli's 'Spirited Away' Is Coming Soon
					

Loewe’s Jonathan Anderson is back with the second installment of his collaboration with Studio Ghibli, this time paying homage to the 2001 award-winning film 'Spirited Away.'




					www.nylon.com
				



Sorry, image upload does not work somehow…


----------



## vachefou

Otori-sama scarf is amazing!



fettfleck said:


> Omg, found more pics and love love love the scarf!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loewe's Collaboration With Studio Ghibli's 'Spirited Away' Is Coming Soon
> 
> 
> Loewe’s Jonathan Anderson is back with the second installment of his collaboration with Studio Ghibli, this time paying homage to the 2001 award-winning film 'Spirited Away.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nylon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, image upload does not work somehow…


----------



## Ally1707

Thank you for unearthing pics of the other scarf! I love both!


----------



## chrissiewong

I told my DH that I wanted to get the spot spirit puzzle - and he said he would help draw them on my puzzle bag with a marker…


----------



## heartfelt

For those that have seen the collection IRL - is the soot sprite aqua/mint puzzle only available in mini or is there a small too? Any ideas on the prices for these puzzles?


----------



## despair

heartfelt said:


> For those that have seen the collection IRL - is the soot sprite aqua/mint puzzle only available in mini or is there a small too? Any ideas on the prices for these puzzles?


The mint puzzle is only available in mini size, and is priced at S$3,450 here in Singapore.


----------



## heartfelt

despair said:


> The mint puzzle is only available in mini size, and is priced at S$3,450 here in Singapore.



Thanks! Now to try my luck on snagging one online...


----------



## despair

Just to caveat these were what was in the look book and leaked images and what we saw in person, but the images posted by Jonathan Anderson and other press images recently seem to suggest that there are more pieces - eg the blanket and also a Chihiro cushion. So who knows, maybe there are surprises when the collection drops tonight!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

does anyone know what time the collection drops in US Central Time for the online prelaunch? I set my alarm for 5am tomorrow, I hope I have it right

also, how will the prelaunch work? I signed up with my email a few days ago. Will they be emailing me a link or something?


----------



## Rouge pomme

Elle Japan has released photos of the full collection with JPY prices:








						【全アイテム】「ロエベ×千と千尋の神隠し」、限定カプセルコレクションを一挙総覧！
					

千尋やハク、カオナシ、湯婆婆まで、個性豊かなキャラクターがさまざまなアイテムになって登場！




					www.elle.com


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Rouge pomme said:


> Elle Japan has released photos of the full collection with JPY prices:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 【全アイテム】「ロエベ×千と千尋の神隠し」、限定カプセルコレクションを一挙総覧！
> 
> 
> 千尋やハク、カオナシ、湯婆婆まで、個性豊かなキャラクターがさまざまなアイテムになって登場！
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.elle.com


Holy cow. Believe me when I say I want everything!  I just wish the RTW were at Uniqlo prices lol


----------



## vachefou

Agree, I love the Boh & Susuwatari hoodie but not for ~1300 USD... 



needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Holy cow. Believe me when I say I want everything!  I just wish the RTW were at Uniqlo prices lol


----------



## despair

Looks like the collection in the local boutique was pretty complete then! Just didn't realise there were 4 different bag charm SKUs!


----------



## Logic

despair said:


> Looks like the collection in the local boutique was pretty complete then! Just didn't realise there were 4 different bag charm SKUs!


I was surprised too with the soot charm it has black or tan leather string plus the soot is holding different colour stars. Now I don’t even remember what colour star I bought


----------



## despair

Logic said:


> I was surprised too with the soot charm it has black or tan leather string plus the soot is holding different colour stars. Now I don’t even remember what colour star I bought


SAME! Hahaha. I think I got the tan with yellow!


----------



## despair

Yup confirmed with our SA that's the one I paid for. Lol.


----------



## Logic

despair said:


> Yup confirmed with our SA that's the one I paid for. Lol.


Yellow star is pretty I hope that was mine too! We’ll be twinnies


----------



## kineticity

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> does anyone know what time the collection drops in US Central Time for the online prelaunch? I set my alarm for 5am tomorrow, I hope I have it right
> 
> also, how will the prelaunch work? I signed up with my email a few days ago. Will they be emailing me a link or something?


I haven't received any email after signing up for the pre-launch too. Was really hoping to snag the mini soot puzzle bag which I think would be sold out by the actual launch


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

kineticity said:


> I haven't received any email after signing up for the pre-launch too. Was really hoping to snag the mini soot puzzle bag which I think would be sold out by the actual launch


All I got was an email from Loewe marketing so I’m assuming it confirms I’m now on the email list? It’s not prelaunch time yet so hopefully by 11am GMT we will get our emails sending us to the website. I hope we can both get our wishlist items from the collection!!


----------



## kineticity

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> All I got was an email from Loewe marketing so I’m assuming it confirms I’m now on the email list? It’s not prelaunch time yet so hopefully by 11am GMT we will get our emails sending us to the website. I hope we can both get our wishlist items from the collection!!


I hope so too, willing it to happen!


----------



## wenlet

seeing a higher res image on that elle japan page (thank you so much for posting the link!), I’m not even gonna try for the mint puzzle (which strangely isn’t on that page) because the fact that the stitching is on a couple of the susuwatari but not all would drive me absolutely crazy.

I’m prioritizing:
1) Kaonashi cookie pouch (I originally wanted the bracelet bag but the more pics I see of it the cheaper the faceplate looks)
2) Susuwatari Flamenco mini
3) Susuwatari Anagram tote

*these susuwatari items have the stitching on all of them, which appeases the ocd monster inside me


----------



## despair

wenlet said:


> View attachment 5289429
> 
> seeing a higher res image on that elle japan page (thank you so much for posting the link!), I’m not even gonna try for the mint puzzle (which strangely isn’t on that page) because the fact that the stitching is on a couple of the susuwatari but not all would drive me absolutely crazy.
> 
> I’m prioritizing:
> 1) Kaonashi cookie pouch (I originally wanted the bracelet bag but the more pics I see of it the cheaper the faceplate looks)
> 2) Susuwatari Flamenco mini
> 3) Susuwatari Anagram tote
> 
> *these susuwatari items have the stitching on all of them, which appeases the ocd monster inside me


I think last year's soot sprite products were similar in that the soot sprites had different materials and treatments done to them even on the same bag. The soot sprite anagram tote is quite cute! Same size as the Yubaba one but of course much easier to match and use.


----------



## despair

If you saw Loewe's IG stories, there's a scratch and win for this collection - zero idea what the prize(s) are though!


----------



## wenlet

I’m in California and really confused about when pre-launch, which I signed up for, starts. On Loewe IG it said 17:00 CET, on their website it says 11am but doesn’t specify the timezone… so am I waking up in the middle of the night or what


----------



## despair

wenlet said:


> I’m in California and really confused about when pre-launch, which I signed up for, starts. On Loewe IG it said 17:00 CET, on their website it says 11am but doesn’t specify the timezone… so am I waking up in the middle of the night or what


It says 12am HKT on the website for me, so I think 17:00 CET should be correct. No emails of any sort for anyone who's signed up though, as far as I can tell...


----------



## eunaddict

Welp if emails have been sent out then I haven't been picked this year


----------



## dilipalomino

Just received email confirmation that I’m “first in line” so excited!


----------



## despair

Email just came in saying we'll receive the link in a few hours... hoping it's not exactly 8 hours (ie launch hour) or it would be a firestorm for sure.


----------



## wenlet

I got my “first in line” email too and the calendar event it links to has it starting at 8am California time which is indeed 17:00 CET! Its 11 am American East coast so maybe they decided USA is only one time zone on their site….


----------



## Mikab

dilipalomino said:


> Just received email confirmation that I’m “first in line” so excited!



Me too! There is some hope  

Thanks for the Elle article, finally a substantial overview with pricing. Both mini hammocks (Boh and Soot) have really caught my eye.


----------



## wenlet

For anyone that isn’t japanese literate, the elle japan article did have a link to the site about the Parco Loewe popup in Harajuku. https://www.loewe.com/usa/en/stories-projects/loewe-spirited-away-harajuku-popup.html


I’m so sad I don’t live in Japan anymore and I can’t believe we don’t have a Loewe store in San Francisco!!! I want a bath token!!


----------



## Logic

Even though I have preordered I wouldn’t mind participating online, it will be 3am AEST.

Contemplating on the soot hammock bag, does anyone have this bag style and is it easy to use? Looks similar to the hermes picotin only with draw strings


----------



## cloudypeach

wenlet said:


> I got my “first in line” email too and the calendar event it links to has it starting at 8am California time which is indeed 17:00 CET! Its 11 am American East coast so maybe they decided USA is only one time zone on their site….


According to Nylon, I read that it was releasing 11AM GMT, is that not the case for US based customers? Or is the global prelaunch at 8AM?


----------



## grumpy1231

wenlet said:


> For anyone that isn’t japanese literate, the elle japan article did have a link to the site about the Parco Loewe popup in Harajuku. https://www.loewe.com/usa/en/stories-projects/loewe-spirited-away-harajuku-popup.html
> View attachment 5289465
> 
> I’m so sad I don’t live in Japan anymore and I can’t believe we don’t have a Loewe store in San Francisco!!! I want a bath token!!



Wait, does this refer to ALL of the Loewe stores around the world?


----------



## boudoir

The add to calendar link in the email I received this morning also tells me 17h CET, until 3am CET…
Let’s see if the website holds up!


----------



## cubicu

I think the prelaunch will open at 11 am EST if you got the confirmation email. Otherwise you can access at 8 pm EST. Based on text below from the Loewe site and downloading the calendar files.

Coming soon: LOEWE x Spirited Away
The online pre-launch for our latest collaboration with Studio Ghibli opens 11am on January 6. If you haven't registered for the pre-launch, you can add a calendar alert for the global collection launch at 8pm on January 6.


----------



## sonozen

" ...the email containing the link will be sent today January 6 at 17:00 CET to everyone signed up for the pre-access... "

That was LOEWE's reply on IG to someone's question on when to expect the email. So I guess the link will appear in our mailboxes only when the collection comes live...


----------



## Ally1707

Thank you for linking the entire collection! 

I wasn‘t quoted a price for the cardholder and I knew it was going to be expensive but those Yen prices are already killing me a tiny bit. I feel like they definitely upped the prices from last year. (Everyone did though so no surprise there)

 I‘ll bite the bullet this time because I love Spirited Away and it was my first ever Ghibli movie but my wallet is crying a little. I‘m not saying the craftsmanship isn‘t worth it, especially considering what other houses are charging for regular, non-limited items but it makes me wonder if I‘m going to be as eager to purchase sth next year.

Good Luck for the prelaunch today! I will be trying to get my grabby hands on a scarf but that‘ll be it!


----------



## fettfleck

The yen prices are insane. I was told the small puzzle will be 2400€, which is a bit more than the regular one. But calculating yen to euro the price at least for the blue small looking puzzle is higher?

BTW, thank you for posting the webpage, I am drooling looking at all the pieces!


----------



## despair

Ally1707 said:


> Thank you for linking the entire collection!
> 
> I wasn‘t quoted a price for the cardholder and I knew it was going to be expensive but those Yen prices are already killing me a tiny bit. I feel like they definitely upped the prices from last year. (Everyone did though so no surprise there)
> 
> I‘ll bite the bullet this time because I love Spirited Away and it was my first ever Ghibli movie but my wallet is crying a little. I‘m not saying the craftsmanship isn‘t worth it, especially considering what other houses are charging for regular, non-limited items but it makes me wonder if I‘m going to be as eager to purchase sth next year.
> 
> Good Luck for the prelaunch today! I will be trying to get my grabby hands on a scarf but that‘ll be it!


The cardholder is S$490 so I think it's pretty near to last year's pricing - which was US$350 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Ally1707

despair said:


> The cardholder is S$490 so I think it's pretty near to last year's pricing - which was US$350 if I remember correctly.



Yeah that seems about on par with last year then, thanks for clearing that up! It seems like yen prices are just higher then.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Ally1707 said:


> Yeah that seems about on par with last year then, thanks for clearing that up! It seems like yen prices are just higher then.



I calculated how much higher the Singaporean price for the soot mini puzzle va regular mini puzzle is. About 21%. Let’s see if it’s the same for the EU.


----------



## despair

CrackBerryCream said:


> I calculated how much higher the Singaporean price for the soot mini puzzle va regular mini puzzle is. About 21%. Let’s see if it’s the same for the EU.


Yeah it's a big markup, but I think the collabs with the fancy treatments like marquetry and embroidery always commands a sizeable markup...


----------



## CrackBerryCream

All products are already online incl. prices (no link needed, just go to the homepage). Just cannot be purchased as of yet. Maybe the link is needed for actual purchasing.


----------



## Logic

The website is already extremely slow


----------



## ajde.adam

Logic said:


> The website is already extremely slow



It’s the worst. I thought it was just me and my slow internet connection HAHA


----------



## Logic

ajde.adam said:


> It’s the worst. I thought it was just me and my slow internet connection HAHA


And this is before launch time too, oh dear


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

i havn't gotten any emails.. anyone else?


----------



## despair

Website is down for me, as expected.


----------



## DiJe40

No mail


----------



## grumpy1231

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> i havn't gotten any emails.. anyone else?



No email as well...


----------



## missmythology

site seems to be down already, maybe this evening is going to be less expensive.. 
no mail here…


----------



## wenlet

No email, I was briefly able to scroll to the flamenco bag I want and when I clicked it the site crashed


----------



## CrackBerryCream

No email, landing page says "If you registered... you now have access to...", but nope. I am logged in with my registered email and still nothing apart from "Coming soon" button


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

i'm squeezing out precious time in-between meetings to do this  now I finally understand how hard it is for sneakerheads to get their yeezy's


----------



## despair

Email is in for me, but clicking through the link simply leads to a 504 Bad Gateway now. Unsurprisingly so, they really didn't anticipate the level of demand again.


----------



## ghoulish

Website keeps crashing, here’s to hoping we can all get what we want!


----------



## totally

despair said:


> The cardholder is S$490 so I think it's pretty near to last year's pricing - which was US$350 if I remember correctly.



Did not realize Singaporeans get better pricing than Canadians! The flat card holders are showing $540 CAD which is more expensive than a Chanel flat card holder. I'm sitting this one out but excited to see what everyone else scores!


----------



## starkfan

My email came in exactly on the hour, but yeah, the website is definitely lagging... I've received the 504 Gateway Timeout message a few times now, at different stages of the process...!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

despair said:


> Email is in for me, but clicking through the link simply leads to a 504 Bad Gateway now. Unsurprisingly so, they really didn't anticipate the level of demand again.



Still none for me. Is the link any different to the products/collection that is already on the page for everyone to see?


----------



## Logic

So this is what it might’ve been like last year (I didn’t know to participate in prelaunch)


----------



## hummingangela

Ugh I still haven't gotten the email!


----------



## fettfleck

No link.  But, website is slow anyway.


----------



## starkfan

CrackBerryCream said:


> Still none for me. Is the link any different to the products/collection that is already on the page for everyone to see?


The product links seem to be the same, as long as you've clicked through the access link in your email, you should be able to use the same product links as before


----------



## hummingangela

Can someone copy and paste the access link? I'm assuming there's a cookie that is enabling us to be able to buy so we can spoof it.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

CrackBerryCream said:


> Still none for me. Is the link any different to the products/collection that is already on the page for everyone to see?


neither have I. 20 mins before my next meeting starts lol - losing hope


----------



## CrackBerryCream

starkfan said:


> The product links seem to be the same, as long as you've clicked through the access link in your email, you should be able to use the same product links as before



Thank you! Still no email. The website alternates between crashing and loading product pages slowly for me since the start. But still seeing the "Coming soon" button, no purchase button


----------



## baglici0us

No email for me either


----------



## Ally1707

No link for me either, this is worse than last year…


----------



## boudoir

No email here either… thinking of going to the Bon Marché tomorrow instead


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Got my email just now


----------



## boudoir

Oops! Just got it


----------



## starkfan

Logic said:


> So this is what it might’ve been like last year (I didn’t know to participate in prelaunch)


I don't think the website crashed quite this many times last year! At least, I didn't encounter this many error page loads that I can recall... :S


hummingangela said:


> Can someone copy and paste the access link? I'm assuming there's a cookie that is enabling us to be able to buy so we can spoof it.


I think the access links are unique to each email address, though, IIRC, despair has mentioned before that he had his order/s cancelled last year due to issues with differing email addresses


----------



## gloomfilter

Anybody able to purchase? I got the preview link but can’t purchase anything.


----------



## Rouge pomme

The website keeps crashing or timing out


----------



## trunkdevil

Oops...Something went wrong


----------



## starkfan

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you! Still no email. The website alternates between crashing and loading product pages slowly for me since the start. But still seeing the "Coming soon" button, no purchase button


Now that you've got your access link, the same product pages should still work! I keep getting stuck in the checkout process, though


----------



## wenlet

Got my email and 504 gateway error


----------



## fettfleck

That would have been cool if it was linked to the email of the Loewe account... Still no email.


----------



## WendiBoo

I'm in!!! why is most of the things "coming soon"


----------



## grumpy1231

gloomfilter said:


> Anybody able to purchase? I got the preview link but can’t purchase anything.



I want to know this, too! No email yet on my end though.


----------



## fettfleck

WendiBoo said:


> I'm in!!! why is most of the things "coming soon"



Are they already sold out? I still have no email...


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I refreshed again and again after clicking on access link. Now it's possible to put products into the basket for me.


----------



## hummingangela

Lol checkout is crashing for me


----------



## Rouge pomme

Has anyone successfully completed check-out?


----------



## starkfan

gloomfilter said:


> Anybody able to purchase? I got the preview link but can’t purchase anything.


The checkout process keeps hanging on me  No luck yet...


----------



## Logic

Thank goodness for preorder, just past 3am think it’s safe for my wallet if I go back to sleep


----------



## Ailes

Rouge pomme said:


> Has anyone successfully completed check-out?



Yep just successfully checked out. Took about 15 min with a few crashes and all I ordered was a Sutsuwatari charm. (Well I got two cos I accidentally added two to cart and couldn’t subtract it in my bag cos it was so laggy. So I just checked out in fear it would sell out. Will return the extra.)

Hopefully this order doesn’t get cancelled like my mini puzzle did last year.


----------



## starkfan

Lol, I just received an email from Loewe with the subject "Can we help you to complete your order?" -- yes indeed you can, if your checkout page would actually work!


----------



## sonozen

Ailes said:


> Yep just successfully checked out. Took about 15 min with a few crashes and all I ordered was a Sutsuwatari charm. (Well I got two cos I accidentally added two to cart and couldn’t subtract it in my bag cos it was so laggy. So I just checked out in fear it would sell out. Will return the extra.)
> 
> Hopefully this order doesn’t get cancelled like my mini puzzle did last year.



ooohhh which one did you get? I’m stuck at checkout page at select delivery option zzz


----------



## despair

sonozen said:


> ooohhh which one did you get? I’m stuck at checkout page at select delivery option zzz


Haha so I guess you managed to add the item you want to cart! Keep trying! I think several people managed to check out!


----------



## Addy

Website is soooooooo slow....


----------



## Logic

The hard part is u can’t tell whether clicking add has added it so u end up with max 2 items and next hurdle is to go to basket to remove 1


----------



## sonozen

despair said:


> Haha so I guess you managed to add the item you want to cart! Keep trying! I think several people managed to check out!


I’m not the several people cause I accidentally added 2 and had to waste time removing 1 zzz

should have just checked out anyway and return 1 or sell to someone else at cost.


----------



## hummingangela

I have literally waited 5 minutes to get past the delivery part... LET ME PUT IN MY CREDIT CARD PLS


----------



## cloudypeach

Haven't been able to checkout yet ):
It still keeps giving me the loading animation whenever I try to go to the payment step.


----------



## Ailes

sonozen said:


> ooohhh which one did you get? I’m stuck at checkout page at select delivery option zzz


That was one of the laggiest part for me too! Good luck! Got the tan strap one with yellow star.


----------



## grumpy1231

It seems like all of you got the email...still waiting here.


----------



## despair

sonozen said:


> I’m not the several people cause I accidentally added 2 and had to waste time removing 1 zzz
> 
> should have just checked out anyway and return 1 or sell to someone else at cost.


Yah man just get and return! I added two Yubaba bags to my cart while trying for your CCH and spent ten minutes removing them


----------



## Rouge pomme

Still on the first page of check-out....


----------



## trunkdevil

Stuck with duplicates in my basket and can’t remove  this is too stressful lol


----------



## fettfleck

I finally got the email and was able to order! It is superslow, but when you wait, it goes on slowly...


----------



## starkfan

I'm stuck on the loading animation _after_ entering my payment details, and I really hesitate to hit 'refresh' at this stage...! At this point I'm just trying to take a zen approach, and if it works out, it works out... And if it doesn't, then my wallet will thank me!


----------



## Logic

despair said:


> Yah man just get and return! I added two Yubaba bags to my cart while trying for your CCH and spent ten minutes removing them


I thought u bought this at the store, or rather your partner


----------



## wenlet

I also added two items and then took up more time trying to remove them… I just got confirm for my order of the mint susuwatari flamenco and kaonashi cookie pouch! I’ll try again later more leisurely to see what else there is (homegoods, etc, anything else we didn’t see earlier)


----------



## Rouge pomme

starkfan said:


> I'm stuck on the loading animation _after_ entering my payment details, and I really hesitate to hit 'refresh' at this stage...! At this point I'm just trying to take a zen approach, and if it works out, it works out... And if it doesn't, then my wallet will thank me!


That's the approach I'm taking too! If payment goes through, great. If not, my credit card is safe.


----------



## Liberté

I also gave up on adding more items before checking out... This is crazy.


----------



## baglici0us

Been stuck in the delivery phase for 10 mins now…


----------



## CrackBerryCream

It seems the soot puzzle bags are all still available. I'm curious to see what sells out first and when.


----------



## despair

Logic said:


> I thought u bought this at the store, or rather your partner


No we were eyeing it, it's very very very unique but also super difficult to use (IMO). It's now available to buy but... I am hesitating. Also already spent quite a bit on this collection!


----------



## fettfleck

Finally was able to finish the process. Now the webpage is better / faster again!


----------



## somethingaboutbirkin

I put payment and hit purchase, but stuck on waiting for confirmation for a few minutes now. I'm only getting one item that my SA said they didn't have in store and gonna get the rest tomorrow early AM in person.


----------



## Ally1707

What a bloodbath lol. I got stuck on various parts of the checkout screen four times. I did end up getting the scarf I wanted (*if my order doesn’t get canceled). I am cautiously optimistic but we‘ll see!

Euro prices were surprisingly reasonable. I am happy about the zipped soot sprite coin purse that I managed to get via the SA. I hope that transaction goes smoothly tomorrow!


----------



## Logic

despair said:


> No we were eyeing it, it's very very very unique but also super difficult to use (IMO). It's now available to buy but... I am hesitating. Also already spent quite a bit on this collection!


It’s such a statement piece! Good luck in your decision


----------



## biibiin

I checked out! Shipping stage was not bad if you had an account with an address already saved. Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## fettfleck

My wallet hates me. Excited to see what goes through. I had to order the bag charms - they are just so cute and you can use them on every bag...
I have not bought the most expensive piece yet. I want to take a look at the puzzle bag tomorrow in real life to check whether the size is working for me (I cannot use too small bags...). I hope it works out tomorrow, too...


----------



## Logic

The website is moving more freely now. I haven’t heard of anyone getting the chihiro hammock bag, thought that was the first to go but still available


----------



## Rouge pomme

Loewe making it difficult for us to spend money


----------



## starlitgrove

Wow the mini puzzle price has increased! Last year’s Totoro collab it was at £1500, now it’s £1850.

I’m tempted by the matching Susuwatari wool beanie and scarf!


----------



## WendiBoo

all articles for me is coming soon... are they sold out already  (based in EU)


----------



## ghoulish

I keep getting stuck on the payment stage, this might be a sign to give up and enjoy the collection from afar.


----------



## Logic

WendiBoo said:


> all articles for me is coming soon... are they sold out already  (based in EU)


It doesn’t sound like you’re on the personal link that was sent by email?


----------



## vachefou

i managed to get the payment entry tile activate once but then the "please wait" spun for five minutes, whoever handles their backend is hilariously insufficient for this task!


----------



## DiJe40

Ordered, but as a guest on my ipad. It didn’t work on the pc when I was logged in.
I got the Susiwatari coin purse.


----------



## sonozen

despair said:


> Did you manage to complete your order?



nopeeeee I dunno why I was logged out HAHAHA.
And I didn’t even add the susuwatari charm zzz (BUT WHY is it more expensive than the coin pouch omg)


----------



## despair

If they don't cancel orders like last year, seems like availability is much better this year?


----------



## emmui

Stuck on check out while choosing Home Delivery…


----------



## eunaddict

Checked out!

Whether the order makes it through is another thing entirely, I guess on the plus side...it's like 3am where I am so no one is online and expecting the drop except me and personal shoppers I guess.


*Does anyone have a sizing chart for their t-shirts?....My partner is a normal size M and we got the oversized kaonashi shirt in M, wondering if I should reach out to Loewe and have it sized down to S instead....*


----------



## WendiBoo

Logic said:


> It doesn’t sound like you’re on the personal link that was sent by email?



I went through link sent to my email.. was refreshing the page a couple of times and now it works!


----------



## trunkdevil

they require ssn?


----------



## starkfan

Logic said:


> *The website is moving more freely now.* I haven’t heard of anyone getting the chihiro hammock bag, thought that was the first to go but still available


Yup, can confirm this, the checkout process finally moved more once I started a new tab and tried going through the checkout process again! (Closed the other tab that was stuck at the loading icon in the checkout page...) I've received an order confirmation too, now I guess I'll wait and see if it actually will get processed... (If it doesn't, I just hope that I don't encounter too many problems/delays in getting a refund!  )


----------



## gloomfilter

I finally checked out with the turquoise mini puzzle and a soot sprite charm with yellow star!  yes it was faster also as I did as mentioned when opened up a new tab. Phew. What an experience!


----------



## mcdordor

lvisland said:


> they require ssn?


I know, this is news to me too. I hesitated at that step for a good few mintues.


----------



## despair

sonozen said:


> nopeeeee I dunno why I was logged out HAHAHA.
> And I didn’t even add the susuwatari charm zzz (BUT WHY is it more expensive than the coin pouch omg)


Ok I am still trying both items for you  Yes buying vicariously to stop the itch to purchase more haha


----------



## cloudypeach

mcdordor said:


> I know, this is news to me too. I hesitated at that step for a good few mintues.


I think it's for tax purposes when spending over a certain amount.


----------



## mcdordor

I ordered the soot flamenco, soot coin card case, and the soot&candy charm! I was so scared with all the timeout and crashing. Now the site is definitely smoother.


----------



## Rouge pomme

Yup, finding that check-out moves more quickly if you duplicate the page at each stage of the process


----------



## vachefou

Doh, bought two of the same scarf...


----------



## emmui

Successfully checked out! Looks like tax is included in the price (for Canadians anyways)


----------



## mcdordor

Looks like they have more stock this time? All the things still available unlike last time sold out in minutes.


----------



## cubicu

I was able to order the susuwatari mint mini puzzle bag! Let's see it it actually gets delivered. Pro tip, credit card was not going through so used PayPal instead. It worked!


----------



## Logic

starkfan said:


> Yup, can confirm this, the checkout process finally moved more once I started a new tab and tried going through the checkout process again! (Closed the other tab that was stuck at the loading icon in the checkout page...) I've received an order confirmation too, now I guess I'll wait and see if it actually will get processed... (If it doesn't, I just hope that I don't encounter too many problems/delays in getting a refund!  )


Cool, what did u get?


----------



## ajde.adam

Good luck everyone! I hope you all were able to place your orders for the items you wanted.


----------



## trunkdevil

Finally managed to checkout .. now fingers crossed it gets fulfilled


----------



## starkfan

despair said:


> If they don't cancel orders like last year, seems like availability is much better this year?


It does seem like this might be the case! (Assuming that they don't end up cancelling orders) Whilst part of the reason why popular items like the Susuwatari Puzzles are still available might be precisely due to the lagging website, I'm still surprised that these haven't sold out yet...

Fingers crossed that everyone manages to get the items they want!


----------



## sonozen

despair said:


> Ok I am still trying both items for you  Yes buying vicariously to stop the itch to purchase more haha



Thanks for helping but no need to CHIONG already, cause my bf managed to checkout TWICE for my 2 items OMG! I hope the orders don’t get cancelled!!!

I dunno how he did it man must be his gaming PC HAHAHAA.


----------



## despair

sonozen said:


> Thanks for helping but no need to CHIONG already, cause my bf managed to checkout TWICE for my 2 items OMG! I hope the orders don’t get cancelled!!!
> 
> I dunno how he did it man must be his gaming PC HAHAHAA.


Oh I managed to help you buy also! LOL


----------



## baglici0us

Was able to check out twice! Got 2 soot coin purses (need to return one), both mohair scarves and the soot charm. Thinking of a bag now but not sure which to get!


----------



## eunaddict

Phew!

Got the Kaonashi bracelet pouch, a Susuwatari charm and the Kaonashi bifold wallet for me, and the Kaonashi oversized tee for my partner.

I can't believe the pouch and the wallet are the same price.

The actual bags were a bit too pricey for me...so fingers crossed more Susuwatari puzzles get released next year


----------



## Rouge pomme

Finally completed check-out! Now I can leisurely browse the rest of the items


----------



## despair

I am cautiously optimistic about the orders being so smooth but really after all the cancellations last year, it's still quite scary. Haha.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

starkfan said:


> It does seem like this might be the case! (Assuming that they don't end up cancelling orders) Whilst part of the reason why popular items like the Susuwatari Puzzles are still available might be precisely due to the lagging website, I'm still surprised that these haven't sold out yet...
> 
> Fingers crossed that everyone manages to get the items they want!



Agree. I just tried out of curiosity to add all soot puzzles, still able to put them into cart.

Plus I heard there is more stock this time.


----------



## starkfan

Logic said:


> Cool, what did u get?


The Susuwatari anagram bag strap, 2 coin cardholders (Susuwatari and Kaonashi) and 1 flat cardholder (Bo) -- my wallet will _really_ hate me if all the items come through, but I just couldn't resist trying for all 3 of the SLGs! Bo is just super adorable, the Kaonashi coin cardholder looks so cool because of the see-through effect they seem to be going for against the red background, and the Susuwatari coin cardholder suckered me in with that bright mint green lining... I'm just telling myself that Totoro and Spirited Away are my two fave Ghibli films, and hoping that I can resist succumbing to the future collabs!


----------



## starlitgrove

Nothing is sold out yet (on the UK website) so looks like there is a lot of stock!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Ok, taking my last comment back. It seems the mint puzzle just sold out.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Wasn't able to buy the soot sprite bag charm after trying to check out for over an hour  

Also, I didn't see the soot sprite bag charms with pink stars, only yellow stars. Does anyone know why? Seemed like there were more leather/star color combos on the Elle Japan catalog


----------



## starkfan

Ok, I think I see the first sold out item now -- the Susuwatari bag charm holding a star. But if it didn't sell out any earlier than this (even notwithstanding the laggy website), hopefully it means that there really has been a lot more availability this time!

_Edit_: Susuwatari small Puzzle is also gone now, in addition to the Susuwatari mini Puzzle like CrackBerryCream noticed earlier.


----------



## kineticity

cubicu said:


> I was able to order the susuwatari mint mini puzzle bag! Let's see it it actually gets delivered. Pro tip, credit card was not going through so used PayPal instead. It worked!


Bought the same thing too!! And agree, PayPal went thru while credit card somehow was rejected (??)


----------



## eunaddict

^wow the price difference is incredible...1900 euros is ~2950-3000 AUD


----------



## Ally1707

I went back and almost bought the strap charm but managed to stop myself… I have an all black puzzle and I am so tempted to get it as well but it‘s sooo expensive for a bit of leather and resin. What are your thoughts?

Nevermind, I just read that it sold out! Guess that answers my question lol.


----------



## LuxuryHoarder

kineticity said:


> Bought the same thing too!! And agree, PayPal went thru while credit card somehow was rejected (??)



All payment methods keep rejecting for me! Sad. Might be saving my wallet.


----------



## sonozen

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Wasn't able to buy the soot sprite bag charm after trying to check out for over an hour  If anyone's looking to sell any extras they got, please PM me! (
> 
> Also, I didn't see the soot sprite bag charms with pink stars, only yellow stars. Does anyone know why? Seemed like there were more leather/star color combos on the Elle Japan catalog



Same I was looking out for the pink one with tan straps too but it’s not available. I’m guessing that it could be a Japan exclusive haha.


----------



## baglici0us

Anyone in the US had to enter Tax ID for purchases over $2200? I don’t want to enter an SSN on a retailers page in order to buy a bag.


----------



## heartfelt

Aw, that was a frustrating process. My first choice items were the aqua susuwatari mini puzzle and the kaonashi heel bag, but I got stuck after entering my payment info and it just kept turning for about an hour. Now both items are sold out so I started a new cart and got the kaonashi cardholder and the aqua susuwatari flamenco. Surprised to see the tan susuwatari puzzles are still in stock though! I definitely would have gotten one of those if I didn't already have a tan colored puzzle.


----------



## somethingaboutbirkin

Sigh - it got stuck on the payment page and then I started a new page to checkout again and the no face bracelet pouch sold out. Ugh.


----------



## bibogirl

lvisland said:


> they require ssn?


Wait, what? I wasn’t asked this.


----------



## vachefou

baglici0us said:


> Anyone in the US had to enter Tax ID for purchases over $2200? I don’t want to enter an SSN on a retailers page in order to buy a bag.



I did, I think it's more a US customs requiring it to be collected, have done for other websites in the past


----------



## baglici0us

Consumer Smarts: Merchant's request for SSN can put shopper in a tough bind
					

RALPH GUDITZ had excellent credit, but he prefers a prepaid cell phone because he wants to...




					www.seattlepi.com
				




Q: When can a merchant ask for additional information on credit card transactions? When can a business ask for your Social Security number?

A: Merchants can ask cardholders for their identification, but they can't make it a condition of acceptance, according to Visa's policy for credit card acceptance. And while nothing prevents a private business from asking for your Social Security number, it doesn't mean you have to give it. Unfortunately, the business can refuse to provide you service if you don't give the information; this can put consumers in a tough bind if the request is for an essential service.


----------



## trunkdevil

baglici0us said:


> Anyone in the US had to enter Tax ID for purchases over $2200? I don’t want to enter an SSN on a retailers page in order to buy a bag.


Yes I had to, was skeptical but seems like others had same issue


----------



## baglici0us

vachefou said:


> I did, I think it's more a US customs requiring it to be collected, have done for other websites in the past



Thanks, found more info about it here:https://help.cbp.gov/s/article/Article-314?language=en_US


----------



## ghoulish

bibogirl said:


> Wait, what? I wasn’t asked this.


They asked this if your total was more than $2200. I also was a bit weirded out, but it doesn’t matter because they rejected the payments twice and nothing went through. An hour and half with nothing to show for it. Super bummed right now.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

I don't know how bad last year's Totoro experience was but after experiencing this year's fiasco I feel like t's definitely not much better


----------



## grumpy1231

Finally got through with purchase - still didn't get a link in my email, but DM'd Loewe's IG (everyone's doing it) and got a link.

I was asked to fill out my passport information though...


----------



## doni

Hi! I don‘t love cartoons in bags or SLGs, but like then in clothes (go figure). The website is desperately slow but managed to get two t-shirts, a hoodie and the yellow scarf. I did check out a couple of times, wonder whether they will combine the shippings.

I love the Kaonashi Hammock Tote with the suede (wish it didn’t had Kaonashi in it ). I would consider it but it seems to be sold out…


----------



## Logic

eunaddict said:


> ^wow the price difference is incredible...1900 euros is ~2950-3000 AUD
> 
> View attachment 5289725



Good to see a fellow Aussie awake at this unearthy hour! Yeah mini puzzle aud3600 but small is aud4500 which is a big difference


----------



## CrackBerryCream

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> I don't know how bad last year's Totoro experience was but after experiencing this year's fiasco I feel like t's definitely not much better



Let's see if the paid orders actually get fulfilled. If yes, then the experience is already a lot better. So many people got their orders cancelled last year and had to wait ages to get the refund.


----------



## vachefou

baglici0us said:


> Thanks, found more info about it here:https://help.cbp.gov/s/article/Article-314?language=en_US



Dependent on their shipping carrier of choice, I'm hoping USPS doesn't try to collect some customs fees from me!


----------



## Ally1707

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> I don't know how bad last year's Totoro experience was but after experiencing this year's fiasco I feel like t's definitely not much better



Last year was quite similar — the launch was at midnight, not 5pm and the Email with the link arrived half an hour late. The checkout process went much more smoothly for me personally and this year was worse. That said, I didn‘t have a problem with my order getting canceled. If Loewe manages to not cancel orders this time around, then this launch will have gone more smoothly in the grand scheme of things!


----------



## Liberté

My order was just cancelled.


----------



## trunkdevil

I went back for seconds  could not resist the Haku fleece jacket and the embroidered sketch tshirt of Chihuro and Haku. Hopefully they fit.
First order I managed to grab the Soot sprite charm, strap and tan mini puzzle. And they longsleeve Haku top. Manifesting my orders don’t get cancelled lol!


----------



## dilipalomino

Haha I feel like I’m the only one who isn’t all for the Susuwatari pieces. Loved the aqua color on the puzzle but couldn’t get over the black “ants” vibe  the charms are cute though, guess because it’s only one?

I was sad that they didn’t release Bo in the Heel bag even though they released promo of it, so had to settle with the card case instead.

Added the Otori mohair scarf after checking it out due to others expressing interest, and I’m glad I did because it does look amazing!


----------



## Rouge pomme

Bo mouse cardholder also sold out


----------



## trunkdevil

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> I don't know how bad last year's Totoro experience was but after experiencing this year's fiasco I feel like t's definitely not much better


It was worse. Not that this launch was much better.. but at least this time round it seemed they had better stock of certain items


----------



## Ally1707

Liberté said:


> My order was just cancelled.



Oh no!!! I‘m sorry


----------



## bibogirl

ghoulish said:


> They asked this if your total was more than $2200. I also was a bit weirded out, but it doesn’t matter because they rejected the payments twice and nothing went through. An hour and half with nothing to show for it. Super bummed right now.



Ah, I see. All I got was a Noface coin card case.

this collection is so cute. Especially the sweaters.


----------



## trunkdevil

Liberté said:


> My order was just cancelled.


Ugh no!!! Sorry


----------



## fettfleck

I also ordered the Otori scarf - it is soo cute. The Susuwatari scarf also looks sooo beautiful - but it is so expensive and also seems to be huge - probably a bit unpractical...


----------



## wenlet

Are the items different by region? I noticed in my browsing that I didn’t see the boro puzzle or the intaglia sweater with the 3d yarn ball


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Rouge pomme said:


> Bo mouse cardholder also sold out


that's the one other thing I wanted other than the susuwatari bag charm. My boyfriend once told me I look like the big baby Boh when I'm angry lol, so that's why I wanted it. But both things got sold out by the time I got to checking out.

I was feeling so down just now but my boyfriend managed to place an order for the susuwatari flower stud charm while I was not looking. Now I just need a bag with stud holes in it for me to stick the charm on 

[that's if his order doesn't get canceled later]


----------



## fettfleck

Liberté said:


> My order was just cancelled.



Oh no, do you know what happenend?


----------



## eunaddict

lvisland said:


> It was worse. Not that this launch was much better.. but at least this time round it seemed they had better stock of certain items



I suspect that might not be true, but that the site is lagging to catchup with actual stock. I'm giving it 24 hours before deciding how to feel about this launch.

TBF, the Totoro launch didn't really have issues for me - could get the cardholder I wanted and if I hadn't hesitated on the price...the puzzle I wanted. And IIRC was released at a more humane hour for Australia. It's like 3am here...and I'm not even sure what made me wake up just in time for the email link.


----------



## doni

lvisland said:


> I went back for seconds  could not resist … the embroidered sketch tshirt of Chihuro and Haku. Hopefully they fit.
> l!



I got this tee too and very much looking forward, it looks great. I just hope it is not mega enormous


----------



## eunaddict

doni said:


> I got this tee too and very much looking forward, it looks great. I just hope it is not mega enormous



Did you guys get normal size for the tees? I'm slightly concerned, got my partner the Kaonashi oversized tee in his usual size.....hopefully it doesn't swallow him.


----------



## Rouge pomme

Liberté said:


> My order was just cancelled.


Oh no! Sorry to hear that. Maybe they've kept stock aside for the global launch


----------



## Liberté

fettfleck said:


> Oh no, do you know what happenend?


They didn't give any reason, but the product is unavailable now on the site so I presume they sold too many.


----------



## doni

eunaddict said:


> Did you guys get normal size for the tees? I'm slightly concerned, got my partner the Kaonashi oversized tee in his usual size.....hopefully it doesn't swallow him.


I get the smallest possible size but I am rather petite. Loewe tends to go quite oversize but with men and as these are unisex tshirts I think you’re okay.


----------



## LuxuryHoarder

eunaddict said:


> I suspect that might not be true, but that the site is lagging to catchup with actual stock. I'm giving it 24 hours before deciding how to feel about this launch.
> 
> TBF, the Totoro launch didn't really have issues for me - could get the cardholder I wanted and if I hadn't hesitated on the price...the puzzle I wanted. And IIRC was released at a more humane hour for Australia. It's like 3am here...and I'm not even sure what made me wake up just in time for the email link.



Woke up at 3am to try and get a piece from this collection. 4:40am, and the payment still won't process... I think the website broke


----------



## eunaddict

No wonder my cart was so pricey =.=


Guess that's one item that's going back, wonder if I can email Loewe and get that process started before everything gets shipped over.


----------



## trunkdevil

eunaddict said:


> I suspect that might not be true, but that the site is lagging to catchup with actual stock. I'm giving it 24 hours before deciding how to feel about this launch.
> 
> TBF, the Totoro launch didn't really have issues for me - could get the cardholder I wanted and if I hadn't hesitated on the price...the puzzle I wanted. And IIRC was released at a more humane hour for Australia. It's like 3am here...and I'm not even sure what made me wake up just in time for the email link.





eunaddict said:


> I suspect that might not be true, but that the site is lagging to catchup with actual stock. I'm giving it 24 hours before deciding how to feel about this launch.
> 
> TBF, the Totoro launch didn't really have issues for me - could get the cardholder I wanted and if I hadn't hesitated on the price...the puzzle I wanted. And IIRC was released at a more humane hour for Australia. It's like 3am here...and I'm not even sure what made me wake up just in time for the email link.


Please don’t say that about stock I’m hoping my orders don’t get cancelled this time.

Wow 3am- did you get anything this time?


----------



## CrackBerryCream

FYI: you can sort items by availability/in stock via the filters. It seems to be accurate (not talking about the actual stock and lagging)


----------



## starkfan

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> I don't know how bad last year's Totoro experience was but after experiencing this year's fiasco I feel like t's definitely not much better


Hmm, I don't remember hearing about so many payment rejection issues last year (and I had my card information initially declined too this time around, until I unblocked it via my bank)... At least for my own experience, I had a fairly smooth checkout process last year IIRC (and was fortunate enough not to have my 2 small items cancelled), whereas this year, it seems to me like the website was more overloaded, hence lagging really badly at every step of the way (and the payment rejection issues might perhaps be linked to this too?).

In terms of the orders actually going through (and availability of the items), I think we might still have to wait and see -- whether there are a heap of cancellations again might be the determinant for whether this launch went better than last year's or not, IMHO...



eunaddict said:


> *I suspect that might not be true, but that the site is lagging to catchup with actual stock.* I'm giving it 24 hours before deciding how to feel about this launch.
> 
> TBF, the Totoro launch didn't really have issues for me - could get the cardholder I wanted and if I hadn't hesitated on the price...the puzzle I wanted. And IIRC was released at a more humane hour for Australia. It's like 3am here...and I'm not even sure what made me wake up just in time for the email link.


I agree with the bolded part, now that we're seeing more items showing up as sold out, I'm thinking that it was actually the laggy website (and people having difficulties checking out and completing their orders) that made it seem as though there was more stock / fewer sold-out items earlier on. And now that the website is less laggy and people are able to put their orders through, items have therefore been selling out. (I'm hoping that there isn't actually an issue with delays between a product actually selling out vs. when the website actually reflects the product as being sold out, though -- 'cuz that's when we may see order cancellations like last year's Totoro launch again )


----------



## eunaddict

lvisland said:


> Please don’t say that about stock I’m hoping my orders don’t get cancelled this time.
> 
> Wow 3am- did you get anything this time?






eunaddict said:


> Phew!
> 
> Got the Kaonashi bracelet pouch, a Susuwatari charm and the Kaonashi bifold wallet for me, and the Kaonashi oversized tee for my partner.
> 
> I can't believe the pouch and the wallet are the same price.
> 
> The actual bags were a bit too pricey for me...so fingers crossed more Susuwatari puzzles get released next year




^ Got those items - and apparently too many clicks went through so ended up with 2 Kaonashi bifold wallets. >.>

Which is why at first glance I was shocked that the wallet cost as much as the pouch


----------



## Rouge pomme

Maybe they've restocked already, the Bo mouse cardholder just showed stock again! Checked out in a hurry


----------



## despair

eunaddict said:


> Did you guys get normal size for the tees? I'm slightly concerned, got my partner the Kaonashi oversized tee in his usual size.....hopefully it doesn't swallow him.


YMMV on this - I am 180cm tall, and when I tried on the RTW in the store, I had to get L for the soot sprite tees (the sooty anagram and the multicolor anagram) as well as the Boh with bird tee, but for the Zeniba tee I was actually comfortably fitting in the XS! Got an S for that. My partner is also my height but stockier, and he got an L for the Kaonashi tee. I would have fit into the S of that tee. Long story short, it's very challenging to figure out exactly what fits without trying instore, which is something that's quite frequent with Loewe's RTW.


----------



## ajde.adam

I had the items in my cart shortly after I received the link and was ready to check out but I decided to walk away because I realized I really only wanted the items because they were limited edition.

I can’t wait to see everyone post their items once they arrive. Please share some eyecandy with us once you have them!


----------



## ghoulish

ajde.adam said:


> I had the items in my cart shortly after I received the link and was ready to check out but I decided to walk away because I realized I really only wanted the items because they were limited edition.
> 
> I can’t wait to see everyone post their items once they arrive. Please share some eyecandy with us once you have them!


I second this! Although I couldn’t snag anything, I would love to live vicariously through you all and see some fun goodies!


----------



## bibogirl

Will this be in stores tomorrow? I'm trying to talk my friend in New York to go and get something for me. What was the experience of buying from the Totoro collection in stores last year?


----------



## Liberté

Somehow the spirited away candle appears on sale on the site? For about 20 euros?


----------



## wimp

ghoulish said:


> I second this! Although I couldn’t snag anything, I would love to live vicariously through you all and see some fun goodies!



Third this. Had the mint puzzle in my cart and used all my self-control to close the browser. I've decided 2022 is my year to be frugal but I'm really excited to see everyone's photos once things start arriving. Particularly the mint mini puzzle


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Liberté said:


> Somehow the spirited away candle appears on sale on the site? For about 20 euros?



Where are you based? I see the regular 190€ price (based in EU). And it's already sold out


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Liberté said:


> Somehow the spirited away candle appears on sale on the site? For about 20 euros?


WOW! its $220 USD on the US site


----------



## wimp

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> WOW! its $220 USD on the US site



I don't even see the candle on the Canadian site. Does it show up if you choose susuwatari or do you find it another way?


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

star mix said:


> I don't even see the candle on the Canadian site. Does it show up if you choose susuwatari or do you find it another way?


Oh I Found it while scrolling through the entire collection. I didn’t filter by any thing


----------



## eunaddict

Liberté said:


> Somehow the spirited away candle appears on sale on the site? For about 20 euros?



It was 330AUD?...360AUD? for us. Thought that was a bit ridiculous for a candle tbh.


----------



## wimp

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Oh I Found it while scrolling through the entire collection. I didn’t filter by any thing


Ahh I see, thanks for the info. I tried that as well just now and didn't see it but probably for the best as I really liked the candle but that price is a little steep for me


----------



## ajde.adam

star mix said:


> Third this. Had the mint puzzle in my cart and used all my self-control to close the browser. I've decided 2022 is my year to be frugal but I'm really excited to see everyone's photos once things start arriving. Particularly the mint mini puzzle



I had the small brown puzzle in mine but I said no because the only puzzle I want this year is a multicolor one with shades of beige & tans in gold hardware. I’m going to be good this year and focus first on specific items I have on my 2022 wishlist.


----------



## Ally1707

Not me freaking out over checking out when the scarf is still available an hour later lol.

Availability for the SLGs seems a lot better than last year!


----------



## Liberté

CrackBerryCream said:


> Where are you based? I see the regular 190€ price (based in EU). And it's already sold out


 EU but outside of eurozone.



I could check out with that price too, but it would probably be cancelled since it's clearly the wrong price so  I didn't try.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Liberté said:


> EU but outside of eurozone.
> View attachment 5289795
> 
> 
> I could check out with that price too, but it would probably be cancelled since it's clearly the wrong price so  I didn't try.



Oh my. I remember Hermès once honoured purchases of leather bracelets with a 70% discount. Obviously someone uploaded the them wrongly.

Thank you for posting!


----------



## mcdordor

I did not get that one, and it's also sold out now, but has anyone noticed the amazing details of the Boro textile puzzle? The textile uses the traditional Japanese embroidery call sashiko, and the gold embroidery on the front. And I thought the feet of the bag looks different too, then realized those are gold!


----------



## Addy

star mix said:


> Third this. Had the mint puzzle in my cart and used all my self-control to close the browser. I've decided 2022 is my year to be frugal but I'm really excited to see everyone's photos once things start arriving. Particularly the mint mini puzzle


Fourth this... new to Loewe and bought way too many things in the past month!


----------



## rayceline

I ordered the susuwatari trifold wallet, I’ve never owned any Loewe before, but I just love Spirited Away so I couldn’t resist! Would love the mint mini puzzle but I don’t think I’ll be able to get one and it’s probably not the most practical colour, realistically if I was to buy a puzzle I should get one in a neutral.


----------



## Ally1707

mcdordor said:


> I did not get that one, and it's also sold out now, but has anyone noticed the amazing details of the Boro textile puzzle? The textile uses the traditional Japanese embroidery call sashiko, and the gold embroidery on the front. And I thought the feet of the bag looks different too, then realized those are gold!



It‘s beautiful! I went back to the site just to look at some of the items again and I think overall, this is another beautiful collection that really honors the art of Studio Ghibli. I watched a few interviews with Jonathan Anderson lately and he truly appreciates art and craftsmanship and I think he really cares about these collections. At the hands of somebody else, this could have been a complete cash grab (like Disney/Gucci) but JWA really manages to capture what‘s iconic about Ghibli and it all seems very intentional!


----------



## wenlet

My sole doubledip from leisurely browsing after my mad morning scramble for bags was this scarf, which I hadn’t seen any preview pics of before the launch


I’m probably about a foot shorter than this model so this is going to be more like a big blanket shawl for me, perfect for when I’m freezing in my home office or when we can return to office. The details up close are adorable!

I managed to resist the shoes as I literally just bought 6 pairs of shoes from other designers and am waiting for the Loewe SS22 rose and eggshell heels…


----------



## mcdordor

Ally1707 said:


> It‘s beautiful! I went back to the site just to look at some of the items again and I think overall, this is another beautiful collection that really honors the art of Studio Ghibli. I watched a few interviews with Jonathan Anderson lately and he truly appreciates art and craftsmanship and I think he really cares about these collections. At the hands of somebody else, this could have been a complete cash grab (like Disney/Gucci) but JWA really manages to capture what‘s iconic about Ghibli and it all seems very intentional!


I know right? I made my purchase for the items that caught my eyes through those miniature photos. Now taking my time to look at other pieces in more details, and they are all so beautiful. I totally agree, you can tell they put a lot of thoughts into all the designs. I am looking forward to more Loewe x Ghibli collabs in the coming years.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

rayceline said:


> I ordered the susuwatari trifold wallet, I’ve never owned any Loewe before, but I just love Spirited Away so I couldn’t resist! Would love the mint mini puzzle but I don’t think I’ll be able to get one and it’s probably not the most practical colour, realistically if I was to buy a puzzle I should get one in a neutral.



I didn't really know much about Loewe until the Totoro collection. I got a regular Puzzle bag in October and love the quality so much I didn't hesitate to choose a few items from this collection. My puzzle is the medium tan though, agree about the mint mini not being the most practical, but it's so cute and any turquoise shade makes me weak...

So the pre-sale closed and it seems 71 products are still in stock from the 102. Really curious if the currently sold out items will be restocked.


----------



## fettfleck

wenlet said:


> My sole doubledip from leisurely browsing after my mad morning scramble for bags was this scarf, which I hadn’t seen any preview pics of before the launch
> View attachment 5289802
> 
> I’m probably about a foot shorter than this model so this is going to be more like a big blanket shawl for me, perfect for when I’m freezing in my home office or when we can return to office. The details up close are adorable!
> 
> I managed to resist the shoes as I literally just bought 6 pairs of shoes from other designers and am waiting for the Loewe SS22 rose and eggshell heels…



This is so insanely beautiful. Wasn't it for the price. It looks so fluffy. If it were more rectangular, I might have thought about it, as it then might be used as kind of a blanket as you mentioned... I would love to see more action photos from this one.

I also went back to look at all the details from the collection. I usually don't buy RTW and also did not this time, but some pieces are beyond gorgeous, like the knit pieces, but also the prints on the hoodies are fabulous.


----------



## bibogirl

mcdordor said:


> I know right? I made my purchase for the items that caught my eyes through those miniature photos. Now taking my time to look at other pieces in more details, and they are all so beautiful. I totally agree, you can tell they put a lot of thoughts into all the designs. I am looking forward to more Loewe x Ghibli collabs in the coming years.



Same! I wonder what's next? Will they focus on one movie or like a theme? I'd love a Princess Mononoke collection if they focus on one movie. I'd also love it if they did a Heroines theme from their movies. Mostly because I want something Kiki inspired but I also want Lady Eboshi, San, Sophie, and Nausicaa, etc. Maybe a gods/spirits collection?


----------



## Ally1707

bibogirl said:


> Same! I wonder what's next? Will they focus on one movie or like a theme? I'd love a Princess Mononoke collection if they focus on one movie. I'd also love it if they did a Heroines theme from their movies. Mostly because I want something Kiki inspired but I also want Lady Eboshi, San, Sophie, and Nausicaa, etc. Maybe a gods/spirits collection?



The next logical step would be Mononoke. The Kodama are a good replacement for the Soot Sprites and it has enough iconic themes and characters to warrant its own collection.

Personally, I absolutely adore Kiki and would love it if it got its own collection but I doubt it‘s very likely. Ponyo and Howl seem to be much more popular. But you‘re right that one movie a year might not me a sustainable model beyond the Totoro-Spirited Away-Mononoke trifecta


----------



## wimp

Ally1707 said:


> The next logical step would be Mononoke. The Kodama are a good replacement for the Soot Sprites and it has enough iconic themes and characters to warrant its own collection.
> 
> Personally, I absolutely adore Kiki and would love it if it got its own collection but I doubt it‘s very likely. Ponyo and Howl seem to be much more popular. But you‘re right that one movie a year might not me a sustainable model beyond the Totoro-Spirited Away-Mononoke trifecta



Kiki was my first Ghibli film and I love JiJi so that collection would be dangerous for my wallet. Howl and Spirited Away are my favourite movies though. Sad to have sat this one out but the timing just wasn't right. I'll be ready if the Kiki or Howl ones ever come out!


----------



## trunkdevil

I missed this No-Face charm on the main page, but found it on the personalized  charm tool!


----------



## Ally1707

star mix said:


> Kiki was my first Ghibli film and I love JiJi so that collection would be dangerous for my wallet. Howl and Spirited Away are my favourite movies though. Sad to have sat this one out but the timing just wasn't right. I'll be ready if the Kiki or Howl ones ever come out!



Currently sitting just a few feet away from a Jiji Plushie — I definitely agree with you! Personally, I think Kiki has tremendous potential as the basis for a whole collection. Just imagine a reinterpretation of Kiki‘s actual bag! 

I don‘t have the lifestyle for delicate RTW pieces and I am not planning on buying a lot of extra SLGs so I am contemplating setting some money aside to possibly make a bag purchase next year. January is the absolute worst time for these collections to come out… My new year‘s resolution of spending less on designer items is already out the window… so I guess my new resolution is to only purchase limited Loewe Ghibli items from now on? Lol


----------



## missmythology

looking forward to see what everyone got ! such a lovely collection ! went with a hoodie and an slg and resisted checking out one of the bigger bags. now I went back and the cute mini hammocks were surprisingly still available, so I added one too, hope it’s not too small..hm


----------



## wimp

Ally1707 said:


> Currently sitting just a few feet away from a Jiji Plushie — I definitely agree with you! Personally, I think Kiki has tremendous potential as the basis for a whole collection. Just imagine a reinterpretation of Kiki‘s actual bag!
> 
> I don‘t have the lifestyle for delicate RTW pieces and I am not planning on buying a lot of extra SLGs so I am contemplating setting some money aside to possibly make a bag purchase next year. January is the absolute worst time for these collections to come out… My new year‘s resolution of spending less on designer items is already out the window… so I guess my new resolution is to only purchase limited Loewe Ghibli items from now on? Lol



hehe you could just offset your resolution by 1 month  or as my boyfriend put it "your last hurrah" before being frugal  my birthday is in January so in future years, I won't feel too bad about it but I just bought a Chanel boy last week


----------



## doni

bibogirl said:


> Same! I wonder what's next? Will they focus on one movie or like a theme? I'd love a Princess Mononoke collection if they focus on one movie. I'd also love it if they did a Heroines theme from their movies. Mostly because I want something Kiki inspired but I also want Lady Eboshi, San, Sophie, and Nausicaa, etc. Maybe a gods/spirits collection?


I would love a Ponyo collection. All those saturated blues and dark corals could be wonderful in the hands of Anderson.


----------



## hphile

I was able to check out but I just got a refund for one of the items I purchased (around 2 hours after purchase)!
Did this happen to anyone else 
It was for the boro bucket hat.

Edit: I just saw in earlier posts they cancelled other people's orders! The site was extremely laggy this morning so I guess I'm not too surprised they're not good at calculating stock


----------



## wenlet

I actually suspect Kiki would be next because I do see a business pattern of appealing to beloved childhood movies for people who now have disposable income. 

I also love Mononoke hime but its definitely a lot more dark and violent and I wouldn’t really classify it as a children’s film. I once was visiting my parents and my dad had it on for my 4 year old nephew and I had to run to the remote yelling DAD NO 

Also if the pandemic continues to drag I dont know that people would be in the mood for the darker Ghibli films (Mononoke and Nausicaa are obviously about human destruction of the environment)

I think they’ll still do a collab with Mononoke in this 3 year Ghibli museum support period though since its such a popular film


----------



## bibogirl

wenlet said:


> I actually suspect Kiki would be next because I do see a business pattern of appealing to beloved childhood movies for people who now have disposable income.
> 
> I also love Mononoke hime but its definitely a lot more dark and violent and I wouldn’t really classify it as a children’s film. I once was visiting my parents and my dad had it on for my 4 year old nephew and I had to run to the remote yelling DAD NO
> 
> Also if the pandemic continues to drag I dont know that people would be in the mood for the darker Ghibli films (Mononoke and Nausicaa are obviously about human destruction of the environment)
> 
> I think they’ll still do a collab with Mononoke in this 3 year Ghibli museum support period though since its such a popular film


Maybe they’ll surprise us and give us Tanuki balls bag charms a la Pom Poko


----------



## Ally1707

Ugh, the stupid soot sprite stud charm has me in a chokehold. It‘s so pricey for what it is, more than twice as much as the regular flower stud charms (and the Pansy studs are sooo pretty!) but I am kind of kicking myself for not buying it! So much for me spending my money responsibly this year…

I am debating trying to get it during the global launch or via the SA tomorrow morning. I have an all black puzzle…Cute or too cartoon-y and too expensive or just the right amount of whimsy? I am so torn!!

Can somebody talk me out of it? i got the Otori Sama scarf and I have the zipped cardholder with the soot sprite on hold with my SA. Ugh.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Ally1707 said:


> Ugh, the stupid soot sprite stud charm has me in a chokehold. It‘s so pricey for what it is, more than twice as much as the regular flower stud charms (and the Pansy studs are sooo pretty!) but I am kind of kicking myself for not buying it! So much for me spending my money responsibly this year…
> 
> I am debating trying to get it during the global launch or via the SA tomorrow morning. I have an all black puzzle…Cute or too cartoon-y and too expensive or just the right amount of whimsy? I am so torn!!
> 
> Can somebody talk me out of it? i got the Otori Sama scarf and I have the zipped cardholder with the soot sprite on hold with my SA. Ugh.


that's the one my bf managed to get me this morning. If the order doesn't get canceled I will post photos once I receive it. I have no idea where to put it on because none of my bags have stud holes large enough for it to go on, and I don't want to buy a handbag just for this bag charm


----------



## DiJe40

My order is cancelled, I’m very disappointed


----------



## bibogirl

DiJe40 said:


> My order is cancelled, I’m very disappointed


Oh no. What did you order? Maybe try an SA at a store?


----------



## Nori

bibogirl said:


> Oh no. What did you order? Maybe try an SA at a store?


Oh noooo! I am so scared to open and check my emails now.


----------



## Ally1707

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> that's the one my bf managed to get me this morning. If the order doesn't get canceled I will post photos once I receive it. I have no idea where to put it on because none of my bags have stud holes large enough for it to go on, and I don't want to buy a handbag just for this bag charm



You could get simple keychain made with a piece of leather with a hole in it and attach the Soot Sprite there!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Ally1707 said:


> You could get simple keychain made with a piece of leather with a hole in it and attach the Soot Sprite there!


Good idea! it's just tedious to have to find workarounds to make it work. First-world problems...


----------



## DiJe40

bibogirl said:


> Oh no. What did you order? Maybe try an SA at a store?


I ordered the susuwatari coin card holder. Didn’t get a cancellation mail from Loewe. Only from pp a mail that I received my money back.
There is no store where I live.
I just ordered the trifold wallet in the same print, now I’m anxiously waiting wat happens..


----------



## baglici0us

I ordered the Bo small puzzle bag in Lagoon and noticed that my card declined the transaction. My Loewe order went through though and still says it’s being processed though. Will update if I get a cancellation email.


----------



## laulau1234

Does anyone know if the products will be re-stocked online anytime soon??


----------



## sofijinsvet

does anyone know whether it will restock for official launch? i was in line for pre-launch but didn‘t get the item i wanted


----------



## despair

Ally1707 said:


> Ugh, the stupid soot sprite stud charm has me in a chokehold. It‘s so pricey for what it is, more than twice as much as the regular flower stud charms (and the Pansy studs are sooo pretty!) but I am kind of kicking myself for not buying it! So much for me spending my money responsibly this year…
> 
> I am debating trying to get it during the global launch or via the SA tomorrow morning. I have an all black puzzle…Cute or too cartoon-y and too expensive or just the right amount of whimsy? I am so torn!!
> 
> Can somebody talk me out of it? i got the Otori Sama scarf and I have the zipped cardholder with the soot sprite on hold with my SA. Ugh.


It is indeed a very cute charm and I almost pulled the trigger in the store but like what you said, it's really expensive versus their usual stud charms for no good reason whatsoever. Also the issue with this stud charm would be firstly you would need a strap with holes, and secondly that means generally speaking the placement of the charm would be a bit awkward unless you are using it on the Loewe basket bags or the balloon and hammock bags. But it is really very cute and based on the global launch, the only charm where the sprite is carrying a pink star.


----------



## despair

laulau1234 said:


> Does anyone know if the products will be re-stocked online anytime soon??





sofijinsvet said:


> does anyone know whether it will restock for official launch? i was in line for pre-launch but didn‘t get the item i wanted


Don't think the items ever restocked last year, other than the soot sprite tee and hoodie that showed up and stayed on the site even after the entire Totoro collection was taken off.


----------



## despair

45 minutes before the actual launch and half the collection is now sold out! Wonder if they are restocking when it launches officially or this is it.


----------



## Rouge pomme

sofijinsvet said:


> does anyone know whether it will restock for official launch? i was in line for pre-launch but didn‘t get the item i wanted


I didn't know about the Totoro collection until after the time had passed to register for the pre-release. By the time it opened to the general public, it was scant pickings - mostly T-shirts, other RTW and the basket bags. All the bags and SLGs were sold out.


----------



## Rouge pomme

The general release has occurred on the Australian website. They didn't restock - only 50 of the 102 items are available for purchase


----------



## despair

Rouge pomme said:


> The general release has occurred on the Australian website. They didn't restock - only 50 of the 102 items are available for purchase


Official launch should be 12pm Australia time I think? 2am CET which is 9am Singapore time...


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Many people on the latest Loewe IG post are complaining about cancelled orders… and same issues with email and site crashing for the pre-sale


----------



## Mapoon

despair said:


> Official launch should be 12pm Australia time I think? 2am CET which is 9am Singapore time...


The AU exclusive access email was received 2am this morning (7/1) when I had a look this morning..


----------



## despair

CrackBerryCream said:


> Many people on the latest Loewe IG post are complaining about cancelled orders… and same issues with email and site crashing for the pre-sale


I wonder if this means the order I put in is safe? Given the charge has reflected in my credit card and I've not gotten any cancellation email so far...


----------



## CrackBerryCream

despair said:


> I wonder if this means the order I put in is safe? Given the charge has reflected in my credit card and I've not gotten any cancellation email so far...



Sounds good, but given last year’s experience a cancellation can come even later I believe. Most were saying their order got cancelled 2-3h after they ordered


----------



## sofijinsvet

i've always wondered what they do when people end up returning limited edition items like these?


----------



## CrackBerryCream

sofijinsvet said:


> i've always wondered what they do when people end up returning limited edition items like these?



I assume they will be back online as stock and sold to whoever is lucky enough to be online at the right time.

Speaking of stocks, seems there was no restocking. Soot puzzles still sold out.


----------



## rayceline

CrackBerryCream said:


> I assume they will be back online as stock and sold to whoever is lucky enough to be online at the right time.
> 
> Speaking of stocks, seems there was no restocking. Soot puzzles still sold out.



Yeah nothing seems to have been restocked that I can see, have been refreshing constantly but none of the items that I like are available, oh well, saves me money I guess


----------



## sofijinsvet

oooff why are online shopping experiences becoming increasingly stressful esp. when it comes to limited edition drops?? i know they're trying to increase value by making the items (even more) exclusive, but it's just frustrating to spend an hour refreshing a laggy website just to even get to order and then have the website crash right when you try to checkout, or the order goes through & they cancel it? and all of this during a supposed pre-launch?


----------



## karmatic

I snagged one of the Boro puzzle bags this morning... (while on a work call, shhh) I could not resist the embroidery! Also ran into tons of lag and almost double ordered it before I fixed it, oof. Not the best web commerce experience... As for the collection, I'm so tempted by so many of the other pieces... especially the accessories and SLGs. I was unwilling to drop the $$ on the Susuwatari beanie, but it's so cute.


----------



## Logic

I went to pick up my preorder at two Sydney stores and there were puzzle bags in all style on display. It was quiet…


----------



## fsadeli

ajde.adam said:


> I had the small brown puzzle in mine but I said no because the only puzzle I want this year is a multicolor one with shades of beige & tans in gold hardware. I’m going to be good this year and focus first on specific items I have on my 2022 wishlist.


sorry to be OOT is this the one you're looking at? I'm contemplating to get one too! trying so hard to resist getting this spirited away collab so I could justify getting this!


----------



## despair

Logic said:


> I went to pick up my preorder at two Sydney stores and there were puzzle bags in all style on display. It was quiet…


Surprising! No queues at all? Maybe it's not as popular in Oz...


----------



## Tarochan

A lot of items like bags, candle and charms are still available at Mytheresa right now for those who missed the presale this morning.


----------



## h2omarine

Am I crazy or is the whole collab available for purchase on MyTheresa right now?!


----------



## ajde.adam

fsadeli said:


> sorry to be OOT is this the one you're looking at? I'm contemplating to get one too! trying so hard to resist getting this spirited away collab so I could justify getting this!
> 
> View attachment 5290132



That’s actually not the original one I wanted, it’s the warm desert/mink combo that’s no longer available from the Loewe website. I tried the bag you posted, and while I like the color combo I’m a little worried that half of the back is in the lighter color.


----------



## Tarochan

h2omarine said:


> Am I crazy or is the whole collab available for purchase on MyTheresa right now?!


Yes I just found out from Loewe ig this morning. They said no Selfridges this year, only Loewe website and Mytheresa. My Theresa did not do a lot of ads so I guess not many people know about this collection on their site. They have smaller selections though, but definitely some popular ones.


----------



## bibogirl

h2omarine said:


> Am I crazy or is the whole collab available for purchase on MyTheresa right now?!



Omg, thanks for posting! I just got the mint puzzle with the Soot Sprites!  And it doesn't appear they have the whole collection.Like maybe 20 items.


----------



## Logic

despair said:


> Surprising! No queues at all? Maybe it's not as popular in Oz...


Only 3 infront of me in the queue for the stand alone store and no one at the department store. Looks like Covid cases is keeping shoppers away


----------



## Logic

Here are my goodies, they too cute!

I received a free notebook from each store and scratchie (didn’t win). The packaging hasn’t arrived yet due to shipment delays so they said to pick it up from tues next week.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Tarochan said:


> A lot of items like bags, candle and charms are still available at Mytheresa right now for those who missed the presale this morning.


Thank u for sharing this!! I went over after seeing this and placed an order for the red Boh cardholder I wanted!! Sadly the soot sprite bag charm was already sold out tho


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Logic said:


> Here are my goodies, they too cute!
> 
> I received a free notebook from each store and scratchie (didn’t win). The packaging hasn’t arrived yet due to shipment delays so they said to pick it up from tues next week.
> 
> View attachment 5290183
> View attachment 5290184


WOW!! Love everything u got, especially the bag charm, which looks bigger than I expected. I wonder if they would mail notebooks for the online orders too


----------



## sonozen

Is the ceramic container of the candle reusable after you're done with the candle? I'm thinking if that's a worthy purchase despite its price tag haha.


----------



## bibogirl

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Thank u for sharing this!! I went over after seeing this and placed an order for the red Boh cardholder I wanted!! Sadly the soot sprite bag charm was already sold out tho


It's still available on mytheresa.com.  Buy it and make it go out of stock is I can't get it!

Man, I really want that notebook. :sigh:


----------



## bibogirl

oops, double post.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

bibogirl said:


> It's still available on mytheresa.com.  Buy it and make it go out of stock is I can't get it!
> 
> Man, I really want that notebook. :sigh:


it's out of stock even though it shows that it's "available"  Oh well, maybe I'll be able to buy it secondhand from someone else later on. I'd really love a notebook too but there's no Loewe near me


----------



## wenlet

h2omarine said:


> Am I crazy or is the whole collab available for purchase on MyTheresa right now?!



 I took a look to see if they had the Boh Intaglia sweater with the yarn ball and they didn’t have it… as well as a good chunk of the collection, it looks like the Mytheresa buyer probably picked up a subset to sell


----------



## Tarochan

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Thank u for sharing this!! I went over after seeing this and placed an order for the red Boh cardholder I wanted!! Sadly the soot sprite bag charm was already sold out tho


Yes certainly. I wish I knew about mytheresa so I didn't have to go through maniac morning to try to score a mint puzzle bag. (plus many websites like rebatesme gives 7% cashback on my theresa purchases too.)


----------



## Logic

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> WOW!! Love everything u got, especially the bag charm, which looks bigger than I expected. I wonder if they would mail notebooks for the online orders too


Yeah the charm is so big not really proportionate to their bags, it dangles too much on a mini puzzle but small is a little ok like in the official pics


----------



## sonozen

Logic said:


> Yeah the charm is so big not really proportionate to their bags, it dangles too much on a mini puzzle but small is a little ok like in the official pics



I’m intending to dangle it on my heel bag so hopefully it fits alright haha. Don’t mind the oversized look though hehehe


----------



## despair

sonozen said:


> Is the ceramic container of the candle reusable after you're done with the candle? I'm thinking if that's a worthy purchase despite its price tag haha.


Yup, it's a PAIN to remove the wax, but you can actually reuse them as ceramic containers. This one is a medium size so it's actually a pretty sizeable container, though for the soot sprites they are "stickers" (dunno what you call the process) and may not stand up to scrubbing/abrasion.


----------



## eunaddict

Logic said:


> Here are my goodies, they too cute!
> 
> I received a free notebook from each store and scratchie (didn’t win). The packaging hasn’t arrived yet due to shipment delays so they said to pick it up from tues next week.



See, this just makes me grumpy with Loewe, last year with Totoro...in store purchases also got free notebooks and all the theme packaging but ordering online just meant I got plain white shopping bag with a plain white box and no real "freebies"


----------



## h2omarine

Tarochan said:


> Yes certainly. I wish I knew about mytheresa so I didn't have to go through maniac morning to try to score a mint puzzle bag. (plus many websites like rebatesme gives 7% cashback on my theresa purchases too.)



Same!! This morning was crazy and everything I got was also on MyTheresa -- the soot mini puzzle, woven strap, boh cardholder, and the no face cardholder  At least hopefully people got a second chance to pickup what they wanted on MT. I really hope my order goes through, after hearing everyone's Totoro experiences! Fingers crossed!


----------



## fsadeli

ajde.adam said:


> That’s actually not the original one I wanted, it’s the warm desert/mink combo that’s no longer available from the Loewe website. I tried the bag you posted, and while I like the color combo I’m a little worried that half of the back is in the lighter color.


I love this colour combo better, glad you could still find it instore! I can't find this combi elsewhere anymore


----------



## caramelsalt

Charms are sold out in sg stores. They're the first to go :C
Picked up the kanoshi bead from the online stores... hopefully it doesn't get cancelled and picked up the mint susuwatari wallet!


----------



## despair

caramelsalt said:


> Charms are sold out in sg stores. They're the first to go :C
> Picked up the kanoshi bead from the online stores... hopefully it doesn't get cancelled and picked up the mint susuwatari wallet!


Congrats! Which store did you go to? You queued this morning?


----------



## Logic

eunaddict said:


> See, this just makes me grumpy with Loewe, last year with Totoro...in store purchases also got free notebooks and all the theme packaging but ordering online just meant I got plain white shopping bag with a plain white box and no real "freebies"


Ohhhh I didn’t get a notebook for Totoro, only a packet of stickers not sure if it was a gift or part of the packaging.


----------



## caramelsalt

despair said:


> Congrats! Which store did you go to? You queued this morning?


Yep, queued around 11 for Orchard's branch (took an hour to get in) and when they said charms were sold out~ bolted straight to the one at MBS. They said charms are the first one out but luckily, there's still the wallet available.


----------



## Kookiliz

h2omarine said:


> Am I crazy or is the whole collab available for purchase on MyTheresa right now?!



This has made my morning - I didn’t get the email yesterday from Loewe and as I was working I forgot to check so I completely missed out, but seeing things on MyTheresa this morning has meant I managed to get the Kaonashi bracelet bag! Happy days!


----------



## grumpy1231

Logic said:


> Ohhhh I didn’t get a notebook for Totoro, only a packet of stickers not sure if it was a gift or part of the packaging.



I think I got the packet of stickers, too - I bought online and not in store.


----------



## bibogirl

Welp, my soot sprite coin card holder just got cancelled by Loewe. I wish I would have just bought everything through mytheresa. I'm so sad. That was the one thing I wanted the most.


----------



## despair

bibogirl said:


> Welp, my soot sprite coin card holder just got cancelled by Loewe. I wish I would have just bought everything through mytheresa. I'm so sad. That was the one thing I wanted the most.


Awww shucks. I also ordered this on Loewe and yes, also would have preferred to just transact through MyTheresa if I knew it was going to be available outside of the Loewe.com! I am practically just waiting for the cancellation email to come in at this point, honestly...


----------



## baglici0us

bibogirl said:


> Welp, my soot sprite coin card holder just got cancelled by Loewe. I wish I would have just bought everything through mytheresa. I'm so sad. That was the one thing I wanted the most.



Looks like it is still in stock on myTheresa! https://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/loe...ther-card-holder-2072808.html?catref=category


----------



## bibogirl

baglici0us said:


> Looks like it is still in stock on myTheresa! https://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/loe...ther-card-holder-2072808.html?catref=category


It's not, unfortunately. When you try to add it to your bag it says it's out of stock. But I appreciate you trying to help!


----------



## Rouge pomme

Wow! Scalpers already selling items on eB*y with huge mark-ups


----------



## baglici0us

bibogirl said:


> It's not, unfortunately. When you try to add it to your bag it says it's out of stock. But I appreciate you trying to help!



Sorry for getting your hopes up!


----------



## despair

Rouge pomme said:


> Wow! Scalpers already selling items on eB*y with huge mark-ups


I think all the listings are from the same account though, and I really doubt the items would move at these insane prices! Really hate scalpers.


----------



## Rouge pomme

despair said:


> I think all the listings are from the same account though, and I really doubt the items would move at these insane prices! Really hate scalpers.


You're right, the listings are from the same couple of accounts, probably professional scalpers.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

despair said:


> Yup, it's a PAIN to remove the wax, but you can actually reuse them as ceramic containers. This one is a medium size so it's actually a pretty sizeable container, though for the soot sprites they are "stickers" (dunno what you call the process) and may not stand up to scrubbing/abrasion.



It was fairly easy to remove my Dyptique candle wax with a hair dryer and paper towel. Then I rinse the container with a bit of hand soap and water to get out any oily residue. I would assume that Loewe’s wax melts similarly under hair dryer heat?


----------



## starkfan

despair said:


> I think all the listings are from the same account though, and I really doubt the items would move at these insane prices! Really hate scalpers.





Rouge pomme said:


> You're right, the listings are from the same couple of accounts, probably professional scalpers.


That's so annoying to hear the scalpers are in action already... Especially after us normal consumers were experiencing so many technical issues with the website yesterday! I wonder if the high demand from last year's collab signalled to them that this year's collab could be another profiteering opportunity for them (and probably exacerbating the high loads faced by the official website too)...  Seriously hoping that their listings don't sell, though!


----------



## Rouge pomme

CrackBerryCream said:


> It was fairly easy to remove my Dyptique candle wax with a hair dryer and paper towel. Then I rinse the container with a bit of hand soap and water to get out any oily residue. I would assume that Loewe’s wax melts similarly under hair dryer heat?


I usually pour boiling water into the candle holder to melt any leftover wax - it'll float to the top and harden as it cools. Then just scoop out the sheet of hardened wax. This may need to be repeated a few times to clean out all the wax residue from the holder. Then I wash in warm water with a bit of detergent and dry.


----------



## Mapoon

Just a handful of items being sold here


----------



## despair

CrackBerryCream said:


> It was fairly easy to remove my Dyptique candle wax with a hair dryer and paper towel. Then I rinse the container with a bit of hand soap and water to get out any oily residue. I would assume that Loewe’s wax melts similarly under hair dryer heat?


Yes, I did something similar, but somehow I had a lot of difficulty removing the oily residue and in the process actually stripped the interior color a little. We have several other candles from Loewe that aren't depleted yet but will be trying again on those when the time comes, hopefully it wouldn't be as challenging!


----------



## despair

Rouge pomme said:


> I usually pour boiling water into the candle holder to melt any leftover wax - it'll float to the top and harden as it cools. Then just scoop out the sheet of hardened wax. This may need to be repeated a few times to clean out all the wax residue from the holder. Then I wash in warm water with a bit of detergent and dry.


I will try this method instead for the next one! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## fettfleck

Just came back from the Loewe store! Really got the small puzzle bag and it is divine! I love the marquetry, it is incredible! And the leather is supersoft. Just put Collonil nanospray on it for protection. Fingers crossed it stays the same, but it did not change the leather of my other bags.

I was so excited! No spending now anymore! Oh and I got one lottery tag, too. So cool. No win though. 

Excited to see how well the bag wears, as it is my first Loewe bag. Have been eyeing the puzzle for a long time and happy my first is from this collection!

Anybody who got the puzzle from the Totoro collection and can report how they like their puzzle and how the marquetry holds up?


----------



## doni

fettfleck said:


> Just came back from the Loewe store! Really got the small puzzle bag and it is divine! I love the marquetry, it is incredible! And the leather is supersoft. Just put Collonil nanospray on it for protection. Fingers crossed it stays the same, but it did not change the leather of my other bags.
> 
> I was so excited! No spending now anymore! Oh and I got one lottery tag, too. So cool. No win though.
> 
> Excited to see how well the bag wears, as it is my first Loewe bag. Have been eyeing the puzzle for a long time and happy my first is from this collection!
> 
> Anybody who got the puzzle from the Totoro collection and can report how they like their puzzle and how the marquetry holds up?



Wow, the details are amazing


----------



## doni

Logic said:


> Here are my goodies, they too cute!
> 
> I received a free notebook from each store and scratchie (didn’t win). The packaging hasn’t arrived yet due to shipment delays so they said to pick it up from tues next week.
> 
> View attachment 5290183
> View attachment 5290184


Love the notebooks!


sonozen said:


> Is the ceramic container of the candle reusable after you're done with the candle? I'm thinking if that's a worthy purchase despite its price tag haha.



I have a couple and they look great as plant/flower pots.


----------



## fettfleck

doni said:


> Wow, the details are amazing



They are! I also love the sprite charm with the yellow star! Had to leave it back as I already ordered it yesterday during the presale. Seriously hoping the order goes through!

Oh and that white shawl is gorgeous and huge! Would have loved it, too, but the bag already is a splurge…


----------



## Mikab

Just back from the Paris Loewe flagship store which has a great selection (while it lasts I guess  ) 

So much fun seeing the pieces in real life. The Chihiro hammock bag is stunning! I know I would be afraid to use it.

Got the mini soot puzzle - it is adorable and I love the small puzzle I already have, so hope to get good wear out of the mini. Lovely SA too in the boutique.


----------



## eunaddict

Has anyone who ordered online gotten their confirmed/tracking information?


----------



## 336

Swing and a miss.

The paper bags look nice though


----------



## doni

So one the order for one of my tees got canceled. I just repurchased from MyTheresa but it is annoying. The other items I got are not there, so here it is hoping they don’t get canceled.

Now thinking I should have order via my SA at my holiday home location (no store where I live). But I thought as I didn’t want any of the leather or very popular items I’d be fine…


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I ordered via a store and my small haul will hopefully arrive early next week (mint Soot puzzle, Otori Sama coin card holder and candle). It’s surely safer to order in a store as they have the stock and can really check if something is still available as opposed to the laggy websites.


----------



## fettfleck

I just got a tracking number for a shawl I ordered, but the bag charm from the same order is still on status being processed…
Weird that they don‘t sent everything together? Hope it does not get cancelled…


----------



## sonozen

fettfleck said:


> I just got a tracking number for a shawl I ordered, but the bag charm from the same order is still on status being processed…
> Weird that they don‘t sent everything together? Hope it does not get cancelled…



Oooohhh keep us updated! At least we now know that a tracking number ain’t a mythical construct!


----------



## trunkdevil

One of my orders got cancelled


----------



## Rouge pomme

lvisland said:


> One of my orders got cancelled


Ooooooo, seems like they've only just realised they don't have enough stock  What item got cancelled?


----------



## despair

Went down to the Casa Loewe to take a look at the VM but it was shockingly sparse, not even a cutout of any characters like last year's. There's a bridge in the store display but given almost everything was sold out there wasn't really anything to add to the atmosphere. 

Our SA said pretty much every non RTW was gone by 1pm but when we were ambling about in the store there were still a lot of customers walking in trying to score something. A grand total of 3 leather items were left - an Aogaeru wallet, a Boh mini hammock and Otori-Sama mini puzzle. Could tell the SAs were all exhausted but happy with the sales clocked. Heh.


----------



## trunkdevil

Rouge pomme said:


> Ooooooo, seems like they've only just realised they don't have enough stock  What item got cancelled?


Haku Fleece jacket and Haku/Chihiro tshirt.


----------



## Rouge pomme

lvisland said:


> Haku Fleece jacket and Haku/Chihiro tshirt.


Sorry to hear it 
Seems like the cancellations so far are RTW...


----------



## sonozen

despair said:


> Went down to the Casa Loewe to take a look at the VM but it was shockingly sparse, not even a cutout of any characters like last year's. There's a bridge in the store display but given almost everything was sold out there wasn't really anything to add to the atmosphere.
> 
> Our SA said pretty much every non RTW was gone by 1pm but when we were ambling about in the store there were still a lot of customers walking in trying to score something. A grand total of 3 leather items were left - an Aogaeru wallet, a Boh mini hammock and Otori-Sama mini puzzle. Could tell the SAs were all exhausted but happy with the sales clocked. Heh.
> 
> View attachment 5290445



well, it is very apt… amount of decorations is directly proportionate to the amount of stocks left. Best not to draw undue attention and have potential customers leave in disappointment

the pop up store in Japan is wonderfully whimsical. Would have loved to be there if not for this darn COVID sigh.


----------



## doni

eunaddict said:


> Has anyone who ordered online gotten their confirmed/tracking information?


Just got a tracking number for the yellow scarf


----------



## fettfleck

Uh, my Kaonashi bag charm also made it. Let‘s see if the soot sprite charm will make it…


----------



## despair

I keep checking my emails every fifteen minutes waiting for the cancelation email to come in from Loewe. LOL. Nothing yet! But no shipping or tracking information either!


----------



## gloomfilter

despair said:


> I keep checking my emails every fifteen minutes waiting for the cancelation email to come in from Loewe. LOL. Nothing yet! But no shipping or tracking information either!



Omg, I'm totally doing the same thing too  I'm anxiously awaiting for things to be cancelled. Also refreshing my order status in my account page to see if it says something other than "processing" -__-;; The Loewe store here opens in a bit over an hour for their opening and am so ambivalent but also lazy to see if I should just go wait in line just in case I get that dreaded cancellation email. Wishing us all the best in this period


----------



## Ally1707

Just received a tracking number for my Otori sama scarf from the online store and paid for the cardholder that I reserved through the SA at the Munich store. Yay! Glad it‘s over though. Sorry to everyone who had their orders canceled. Loewe needs to work on their prelaunch system if they want to keep doing these. 

I hope these Ghibli collabs remain an annual event, if they do them any more frequently, I won‘t be able to keep purchasing. That said, I am planning on setting some money aside for a possible bag purchase next time around. I already have a puzzle and I love it but I am not somebody who likes to buy multiples of the same style so we‘ll see…


----------



## sonozen

They just need to invest more on their e-commerce platforms instead of marketing… 

Good luck to everyone who orders; hope tracking numbers are sent out soon!!


----------



## bibogirl

My Kaonashi coin card case intended for my sister just shipped. But the Susuwatari coin card case intended for me was canceled. My mini mint Susuwatari from Mytheresa also shipped. But it was the cancelled coin card case that I really wanted. I’m having second thoughts on the mint puzzle bag. I think I should have went with the brown - so much more wearable.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

despair said:


> I keep checking my emails every fifteen minutes waiting for the cancelation email to come in from Loewe. LOL. Nothing yet! But no shipping or tracking information either!


Same lol


----------



## mcdordor

wohoo got tracking email!!


----------



## baglici0us

doni said:


> Just got a tracking number for the yellow scarf


My yellow scarf also just shipped but the rest of the order did not. Since it includes the soot cardholder and soot charm, I’m still nervous it’ll be cancelled.


----------



## gloomfilter

My mint mini puzzle shipped, but also, did not hear anything about the soot charm, which is the one I was really looking forward to, as well! Ah, well. We'll see what happens! Appreciate hearing everyone's updates! Feels less lonely to go through the stress of this all >.<''


----------



## fettfleck

baglici0us said:


> My yellow scarf also just shipped but the rest of the order did not. Since it includes the soot cardholder and soot charm, I’m still nervous it’ll be cancelled.



My soot charm finally also got a tracking number! So hopefully yours is also coming soon! Funnily every piece got a separate tracking number though I ordered them together. Hope it really ships. 

So did anybody else went to a store? Excited to hear what you all saw and got…! In my store there were a good collection of bags and most of the SLGs I think. The Kaonashi Hammock was beautiful in person! I did not find it that interesting on the pictures, but in real. Fabulous. To bad, I could not get two bags. The Boro Puzzle was also displayed. The embroidery was astonishing.


----------



## heartfelt

Anyone in the socal area check out SCP yet? I’m thinking about popping in tomorrow. Is the scratcher strictly for in store purchases or can we show our online confirmations to redeem one?

No shipping confirmations from Loewe yet and now I’m getting a bit nervous hearing about these cancellations. My mini mint puzzle has shipped from Mytheresa though - excited about this one! I was moping all day because I had missed out on Loewe’s site -the payment confirmation page was still buffering 10 hours later. ‍


----------



## wenlet

I got the shipping notification for my cream susuwatari scarf but not for my first order, which was the mint flamenco and kaonashi cookie pouch and now I’m nervous


----------



## Addy

Crossing my fingers for all of you!


----------



## laulau1234

heartfelt said:


> Anyone in the socal area check out SCP yet? I’m thinking about popping in tomorrow. Is the scratcher strictly for in store purchases or can we show our online confirmations to redeem one?
> 
> No shipping confirmations from Loewe yet and now I’m getting a bit nervous hearing about these cancellations. My mini mint puzzle has shipped from Mytheresa though - excited about this one! I was moping all day because I had missed out on Loewe’s site -the payment confirmation page was still buffering 10 hours later. ‍




I called the SCP store yesterday and the sales associate said there's only 1-2 of each item and some clients have indicated that they were going to start lining up at 7AM when the store opens at 10AM. Not sure that there will be anything left tomorrow.....


----------



## eunaddict

I do wish they'd confirm the order before even my home country stores sell out.....otherwise that's just mean 


It's been 24 hours since I ordered lol



ETA: Welp, logged into my online account and it doesn't even have my order on it. >.>

Still no email though.


----------



## vachefou

My accidentally/too-scared-to-wait-for-the-buggy-website-to-delete-one double-ordered Otori-Sama scarf shipped with two different DHL numbers...


----------



## missmythology

I got all my tracking nrs except for that kaonashi bracelet thingy .. but my faves shipped. I also had one cancelled, but I was pretty sure that one didn’t go through, so I reordered before it sold out…
good luck everyone!
what an experience..


----------



## missmythology

eunaddict said:


> I do wish they'd confirm the order before even my home country stores sell out.....otherwise that's just mean
> 
> 
> It's been 24 hours since I ordered lol
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Welp, logged into my online account and it doesn't even have my order on it. >.>
> 
> Still no email though.


If you have a store nearby rather try to get something there, I think the orders not on the account won’t get shipped.. not 100% sure though..


----------



## eunaddict

missmythology said:


> If you have a store nearby rather try to get something there, I think the orders not on the account won’t get shipped.. not 100% sure though..



I'm living away from home and am a 2 hour flight away from the nearest store.

And one of the items I ordered (RTW) is still in stock online, so it'd be really odd if everything was cancelled.

ETA: I just checked, my account has zero online history - not even previous Totoro purchases....how odd.


----------



## baglici0us

baglici0us said:


> My yellow scarf also just shipped but the rest of the order did not. Since it includes the soot cardholder and soot charm, I’m still nervous it’ll be cancelled.



cardholder and charm shipped


----------



## starlitgrove

Got my Boh cardholder today from Casa Loewe. Now my Totoro has a Boh companion


----------



## fettfleck

starlitgrove said:


> Got my Boh cardholder today from Casa Loewe. Now my Totoro has a Boh companion
> View attachment 5290678
> View attachment 5290679



So cute! And love the Totoro bag, that blue guy is the cutest! How has your puzzle been holding up with use?


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

eunaddict said:


> I'm living away from home and am a 2 hour flight away from the nearest store.
> 
> And one of the items I ordered (RTW) is still in stock online, so it'd be really odd if everything was cancelled.
> 
> ETA: I just checked, my account has zero online history - not even previous Totoro purchases....how odd.


did u get any emails after placing your orders from Loewe at all? Like a email that says "Your order XXXXX has been received"?


----------



## sonozen

I’m disgusted to see that many pieces have popped up on my local selling platform. Obviously many of those who got in-store pre-sale access are just out to scalp others argh. 

Luxury prices without the luxury experience, and less than ideal online transaction, is really quite distasteful, and that’s for 2 consecutive years.  My silicone Totoro shaped pouches from Japan are cheap and cute, less the heartache sigh.


----------



## starlitgrove

Was also able to see some of the stuff up close and I was tempted with the small heel pouch because the marquetry looked so good!


Also loved the gem details on the Yubaba tote



And the Otori-Sama scarf is just so cute!


----------



## missmythology

eunaddict said:


> I'm living away from home and am a 2 hour flight away from the nearest store.
> 
> And one of the items I ordered (RTW) is still in stock online, so it'd be really odd if everything was cancelled.
> 
> ETA: I just checked, my account has zero online history - not even previous Totoro purchases....how odd.


I see, I guess it’s hard to predict at the moment ….hm


----------



## starlitgrove

fettfleck said:


> So cute! And love the Totoro bag, that blue guy is the cutest! How has your puzzle been holding up with use?



Thank you! It’s holding up quite well, seems sturdy. The marquetry still looks and feels the same as the day I got it. I used this bag all summer long - whenever I was able to go out between lockdowns. I do tend to overstuff it I think, might have affected the flap shape? I need to pare down what I fit in it haha.

Enjoy your Puzzle! It’s gorgeous!


----------



## trunkdevil

Still no tracking #.. I’m losing hope


----------



## Tarochan

I placed 9 separate orders from loewe.com, out of all,  6 were cancelled and refunded. So sad. 

The other 3 items from mytheresa I placed were already shipped.


----------



## emmui

My single order is still being processed. I placed it an hour after online pre-launch…


----------



## sonozen

Tarochan said:


> I placed 9 separate orders from loewe.com, out of all,  6 were cancelled and refunded. So sad.  The other 3 items from mytheresa I placed were already shipped.



I’m sure if we knew earlier that mytheresa is stocking some items we would have just gone straight over. I often buy from them and their service is IMPECCABLE. Efficient in processing orders and delivery, equally quick in picking up returns and processing refunds. Seamless online luxury shopping experience! In other words, something that LOEWE has to learn when it comes to e-commerce


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

emmui said:


> My single order is still being processed. I placed it an hour after online pre-launch…


in the exact same boat as u. My Mytheresa order is already shipped though


----------



## Tarochan

sonozen said:


> I’m sure if we knew earlier that mytheresa is stocking some items we would have just gone straight over. I often buy from them and their service is IMPECCABLE. Efficient in processing orders and delivery, equally quick in picking up returns and processing refunds. Seamless online luxury shopping experience! In other words, something that LOEWE has to learn when it comes to e-commerce



Yes certainly. I am very disappointed although I have been a long time Loewe customer myself.

I called the customer service and found out that they cannot accept more than 3 transactions per account per day. So the rest automatically got cancelled.
Also they could not accept the purchase of two of the same items.
They said they stated this clearly.  I could not see where it was.


----------



## eunaddict

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> did u get any emails after placing your orders from Loewe at all? Like a email that says "Your order XXXXX has been received"?



Yup, got that email, with all the items listed....

I'm going to stop being a little anxiety/type A ball and just wait.




Tarochan said:


> Yes certainly. I am very disappointed although I have been a long time Loewe customer myself.
> 
> I called the customer service and found out that they cannot accept more than 3 transactions per account per day. So the rest automatically got cancelled.
> Also they could not accept the purchase of two of the same items.
> They said they stated this clearly.  I could not see what it was.





Welp, so I'm guessing the problem might be I accidentally ordered two of a single item - because of the lag.....and had 4 unique items total?
Well, that sucks.


----------



## heartfelt

laulau1234 said:


> I called the SCP store yesterday and the sales associate said there's only 1-2 of each item and some clients have indicated that they were going to start lining up at 7AM when the store opens at 10AM. Not sure that there will be anything left tomorrow.....



Ah, thanks for that! Maybe I'll save myself the trip then because the OC is still an hour's drive away for me.


----------



## gloomfilter

gloomfilter said:


> My mint mini puzzle shipped, but also, did not hear anything about the soot charm, which is the one I was really looking forward to, as well! Ah, well. We'll see what happens! Appreciate hearing everyone's updates! Feels less lonely to go through the stress of this all >.<''



My soot charm was shipped! So happy that my entire order was processed and shipped and can't wait to show you all. But I am also very disappointed to hear how the process was so unfruitful and frustrating for many of us, especially hearing of your experience @Tarochan with the clear lack of communication. I'm very sorry that you are all going through this!


----------



## Tarochan

Welp, so I'm guessing the problem might be I accidentally ordered two of a single item - because of the lag.....and had 4 unique items total?
Well, that sucks.
[/QUOTE]


It's indeed very easy to accidentally adding two and very hard to remove from cart given the lag. I didn't purchase any two of same item, but I hurried to check out and so my order became separated instead of one transaction.  My SA in Madrid told me they are expecting more RTW coming next week so some items wil be restocked.


----------



## wenlet

My cookie pouch shipped but I’m still waiting on the mint flamenco shipping notice….


----------



## vachefou

Tarochan said:


> Also they could not accept the purchase of two of the same items.
> They said they stated this clearly.  I could not see where it was.



Yet a bunch of us were able to purchase 2 of the same items... The only mention I saw of a prohibition of 2+ quantity on same item was a poster here talking with their SA. In my first order (which hasn't shipped  yet but it's still in stock so I'm not that concerned) the website let me add 3 Otori-sama puzzles before I spent 5 minutes waiting for them to delete back down to 1.

Also an Aogaeru Amazona came back in stock apparently (US Loewe site) if someone is quick!


----------



## style_in_snapshots

I just received a tracking number for Soot/Susuwatari charm in classic calfskin! I had a single item order that was placed only 30 minutes after pre-sale started for reference.


----------



## trunkdevil

Re-placed an order for the fleece jacket that got cancelled. It came back in stock but not holding my breath. What a mess… oh well, first world problems


----------



## Nausicaaa

Hi everybody ! I just wanted to thank all of you for all the messages, testimonies and help  I went through all the mess on yesterday pre launch, I ordered the mint mini puzzle at 17:50 after one hour trying, receive the confirmation email just after. And this morning woke up to a cancellation email from Loewe. I managed to contact the Bon Marché in Paris and fortunately managed to snatch the mint puzzle, the assistant was really helpful and they will sent it to me directly ( distance shipping ). Thank you again it really helped me to read all of your messages the last days to feel less alone in the adventure ! I will post picture of the bag when I receive it. Also did anybody ordered the Chihiro Hammock, it seems so beautiful  I was just thinking it might be to big for me


----------



## wenlet

I finally got my third shipment notification and all my items have shipped- breathing out a sigh of relief but also can’t believe what some of you have gone through!!


----------



## fsadeli

Otori Sama Mini puzzle still available, wondering why there isn't any takers?


----------



## yahoo33

fsadeli said:


> Otori Sama Mini puzzle still available, wondering why there isn't any takers?



it might be because of the white leather.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Even though my mytheresa order shipped this morning, my Loewe order still hasn't emailed me a shipping confirmation :/ All I ordered was a soot sprite stud charm FYI

Really hope it doesn't get canceled.. I spent an hour last night looking at potential handbags I could attach it to. Ended up falling in love with the Celine Triomphe Shoulder Bag in Peony. Just imagine the charm sitting on the shoulder strap


----------



## wimp

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Even though my mytheresa order shipped this morning, my Loewe order still hasn't emailed me a shipping confirmation :/ All I ordered was a soot sprite stud charm FYI
> 
> Really hope it doesn't get canceled.. I spent an hour last night looking at potential handbags I could attach it to. Ended up falling in love with the Celine Triomphe Shoulder Bag in Peony. Just imagine the charm sitting on the shoulder strap



This combination will look so beautiful! Please share pics once it arrives


----------



## reyrey

I haven’t received a cancellation email yet and I see that my credit card has been charged (from pending transaction to processed) … sooooo …. Does that mean my order got through I wonder ?


----------



## Mikab

My pre-launch order from yesterday evening, a card/coin case is still unconfirmed.

Meanwhile, has anyone had luck with the scratch cards in store? Non for me but now I'm curious what the win is?


----------



## vachefou

My first order during the pre-launch is "still processing" and I have a little fear about two of the items, no cancellation emails yet


----------



## fsadeli

vachefou said:


> Yet a bunch of us were able to purchase 2 of the same items... The only mention I saw of a prohibition of 2+ quantity on same item was a poster here talking with their SA. In my first order (which hasn't shipped  yet but it's still in stock so I'm not that concerned) the website let me add 3 Otori-sama puzzles before I spent 5 minutes waiting for them to delete back down to 1.
> 
> Also an Aogaeru Amazona came back in stock apparently (US Loewe site) if someone is quick!


so did you end up getting the otorisama puzzle? I saw it's still available online!


----------



## vachefou

fsadeli said:


> so did you end up getting the otorisama puzzle? I saw it's still available online!



The first order was a boh card holder, mini soot puzzle and that plump birb puzzle. If Otori-sama is still available then he's not the holdup!


----------



## fettfleck

Mikab said:


> My pre-launch order from yesterday evening, a card/coin case is still unconfirmed.
> 
> Meanwhile, has anyone had luck with the scratch cards in store? Non for me but now I'm curious what the win is?



I did not have luck with my scratch card, too. The prize is a t-shirt, though:


----------



## Tarochan

fettfleck said:


> Just came back from the Loewe store! Really got the small puzzle bag and it is divine! I love the marquetry, it is incredible! And the leather is supersoft. Just put Collonil nanospray on it for protection. Fingers crossed it stays the same, but it did not change the leather of my other bags.
> 
> I was so excited! No spending now anymore! Oh and I got one lottery tag, too. So cool. No win though.
> 
> Excited to see how well the bag wears, as it is my first Loewe bag. Have been eyeing the puzzle for a long time and happy my first is from this collection!
> 
> Anybody who got the puzzle from the Totoro collection and can report how they like their puzzle and how the marquetry holds up?
> 
> View attachment 5290419
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290420
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290421


So nice to see the actual bag and the real experience in store. I am sharing my Totoro hammock and the puzzle bags after a year of use. They are holding up very well and still looking as good as new. I actually used the hammock bag very often including bringing it on the plane.


----------



## Mikab

fettfleck said:


> I did not have luck with my scratch card, too. The prize is a t-shirt, though:
> 
> View attachment 5290930



Would have been nice, oh well... Let's see if they go even bigger for next year's collab given how popular both Totoro and Spirited Away are 

Fingers crossed for the outstanding orders!


----------



## Rouge pomme

I received shipping confirmation for the Boh yellow scarf  Hoping the other item - Boh cardholder - doesn't get cancelled because I think I snagged one of the last ones (it was sold out and then one became available again briefly). Fingers crossed....

Sorry to hear about the stressful experiences that other people are going through. It's been a less than "luxury" experience. Loewe should have invested more in their e-commerce platform, particularly after the Totoro launch. They should have anticipated the demand for the Spirited Away collection.


----------



## DiJe40

I wonder if they will be processing orders over the weekend. I’m tired of checking my email for a tracking or cancellation..


----------



## heartfelt

Tarochan said:


> So nice to see the actual bag and the real experience in store. I am sharing my Totoro hammock and the puzzle bags after a year of use. They are holding up very well and still looking as good as new. I actually used the hammock bag very often including bringing it on the plane.



Drooling over your hammock! So lovely. That bag is the one that got away for me. I hesitated buying it at launch and have regretted it since!


----------



## despair

No movement at all on the order I have still. Is there anyone that has gotten a tracking email from Asia? I'm almost thinking they haven't gotten to our continent yet


----------



## Rouge pomme

Tarochan said:


> So nice to see the actual bag and the real experience in store. I am sharing my Totoro hammock and the puzzle bags after a year of use. They are holding up very well and still looking as good as new. I actually used the hammock bag very often including bringing it on the plane.


The hammock bag is beautiful! The leather marquetry seems to be holding up well. How have you found the basket bag after a year of use?


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

despair said:


> No movement at all on the order I have still. Is there anyone that has gotten a tracking email from Asia? I'm almost thinking they haven't gotten to our continent yet


no movement for my order either - I'm in the States


----------



## despair

Rouge pomme said:


> I received shipping confirmation for the Boh yellow scarf  Hoping the other item - Boh cardholder - doesn't get cancelled because I think I snagged one of the last ones (it was sold out and then one became available again briefly). Fingers crossed....
> 
> Sorry to hear about the stressful experiences that other people are going through. It's been a less than "luxury" experience. Loewe should have invested more in their e-commerce platform, particularly after the Totoro launch. They should have anticipated the demand for the Spirited Away collection.


I think the problem is that Loewe honestly isn't popular enough normally to warrant that much of an investment on their backend. I mean the only times I've seen a queue at Loewe were the Ghibli launches and once during a sale period (but really that's due more to COVID-19 measures than anything), and generally everything else they have released has not been flying off the shelves in this manner.


----------



## Tarochan

heartfelt said:


> Drooling over your hammock! So lovely. That bag is the one that got away for me. I hesitated buying it at launch and have regretted it since!


Yes it is a really nice and unique bag.  It holds a lot of things and does not look chunky.  I also love the small balloon bag I got from Paula Ibiza collection which I used very often and loved. I wish Loewe would do some Studio Ghibli piece on the balloon bag some day.



Rouge pomme said:


> The hammock bag is beautiful! The leather marquetry seems to be holding up well. How have you found the basket bag after a year of use?


Believe it or not, I have not used that basket bag since.  It's sitting on shelf from day one. I had multiple beach trips last year and it's very hard to pack the basket bag on the luggage without fear of damaging the shape, or it's taking too much space. Also I couldn't use it locally as it's mostly cold where I am.  So as far as the bag standing on the shelf, it's holding up. Haha.


----------



## kineticity

Received a shipping notification for the mini mint soot puzzle. Hope everyone gets their items shipped too!


----------



## somethingaboutbirkin

I waited for an unreasonable amount of time in line at the nyc store, but got the  susuwatari puzzle bag with all the bells and whistles. Did not win scratch off. Couldn't get anything online, though I tried.


----------



## wimp

somethingaboutbirkin said:


> I waited for an unreasonable amount of time in line at the nyc store, but got the  susuwatari puzzle bag with all the bells and whistles. Did not win scratch off. Couldn't get anything online, though I tried.
> 
> View attachment 5291033



That looks amazing!!!


----------



## doni

I have now received tracking numbers for 3 items.

And reading this, I now get why the 4th item was cancelled. I thought the cancellation message was very bizarre as it says that the order was cancelled because “the payment could not be processed). Now I understand.
I don’t think this was made clear in the website or emails?



Tarochan said:


> I placed 9 separate orders from loewe.com, out of all,  6 were cancelled and refunded. So sad.





Tarochan said:


> I called the customer service and found out that they cannot accept more than 3 transactions per account per day. So the rest automatically got cancelled.
> Also they could not accept the purchase of two of the same items.
> They said they stated this clearly.  I could not see where it was.


----------



## mandiicandii

Tarochan said:


> Yes it is a really nice and unique bag.  It holds a lot of things and does not look chunky.  I also love the small balloon bag I got from Paula Ibiza collection which I used very often and loved. I wish Loewe would do some Studio Ghibli piece on the balloon bag some day.



They actually did one in last year’s collection- a susuwatari balloon bag in small and regular size with canvas.


----------



## Purseperson420

Tarochan said:


> Yes certainly. I am very disappointed although I have been a long time Loewe customer myself.
> 
> I called the customer service and found out that they cannot accept more than 3 transactions per account per day. So the rest automatically got cancelled.
> Also they could not accept the purchase of two of the same items.
> They said they stated this clearly.  I could not see where it was.



So thankful for this thread it’s my first Studio Ghibli collab and Loewe purchase. I ordered three items but all three had a duplicate since the website glitched and only let me order two (I figured I could return the doubles and didn’t want the items to sell out). I thought from someone’s post on the first page that we could order a maximum of two same units and 5 different items? I’m so scared my order will cancel as my country doesn’t have the launch in franchise stores . Should I email and try to cancel the duplicates so they don’t cancel my whole order ?


----------



## vachefou

Purseperson420 said:


> So thankful for this thread it’s my first Studio Ghibli collab and Loewe purchase. I ordered three items but all three had a duplicate since the website glitched and only let me order two (I figured I could return the doubles and didn’t want the items to sell out). I thought from someone’s post on the first page that we could order a maximum of two same units and 5 different items? I’m so scared my order will cancel as my country doesn’t have the launch in franchise stores . Should I email and try to cancel the duplicates so they don’t cancel my whole order ?



You could try to email them, doesn't hurt, but from my own experience didn't seem like they could catch things in time. My second order was two of the same scarf due to the buggy website, I emailed customer service right after I got the confirmation but they didn't reply until well after they shipped both scarves. They said I could just refuse one of the shipments (the scarves shipped separately) and they'd refund on receipt back to them, seemed pretty relaxed about the duplicate order having processed.


----------



## crazybag88

despair said:


> No movement at all on the order I have still. Is there anyone that has gotten a tracking email from Asia? I'm almost thinking they haven't gotten to our continent yet


I received mine at 1am. My husband has not received his even though he completed his transaction before me. We are in Singapore.


----------



## Purseperson420

vachefou said:


> You could try to email them, doesn't hurt, but from my own experience didn't seem like they could catch things in time. My second order was two of the same scarf due to the buggy website, I emailed customer service right after I got the confirmation but they didn't reply until well after they shipped both scarves. They said I could just refuse one of the shipments (the scarves shipped separately) and they'd refund on receipt back to them, seemed pretty relaxed about the duplicate order having processed.


Phew thank you and thank goodness! I’m glad to hear yours shipped!  Hoping mine goes through and so sorry to all those who’ve had cancellations


----------



## vachefou

Purseperson420 said:


> Phew thank you and thank goodness! I’m glad to hear yours shipped!  Hoping mine goes through and so sorry to all those who’ve had cancellations



If someone else had multiple items over 5 on a single order maybe they can chime in, that'd be most similar to your situation. What does your order details page say? Is everything "being processed"?


----------



## sonozen

I got my tracking number for the susuwatari coin pouch ordered 32min after presale is launched. The susuwatari charm is also shipped, ordered slightly less than an hour after presale started!

Both are single-item orders!


----------



## Purseperson420

vachefou said:


> If someone else had multiple items over 5 on a single order maybe they can chime in, that'd be most similar to your situation. What does your order details page say? Is everything "being processed"?


Yes status says “being processed,” no tracking details/confirmation email yet but received the initial “your order has been received” email. On my bank statement it says pending but confirmed with my back that it went through. So maybe… hopefully!


----------



## despair

crazybag88 said:


> I received mine at 1am. My husband has not received his even though he completed his transaction before me. We are in Singapore.


As am I! I guess my order is likely going to be cancelled...


----------



## despair

sonozen said:


> I got my tracking number for the susuwatari coin pouch ordered 32min after presale is launched. The susuwatari charm is also shipped, ordered slightly less than an hour after presale started!
> 
> Both are single-item orders!


My order was made just over an hour after pre-launch so hopefully it will follow your orders soon. I have a RTW piece together the charm and coin cardholder so maybe that is what's causing the hold up? Haha.


----------



## vachefou

Purseperson420 said:


> Yes status says “being processed,” no tracking details/confirmation email yet but received the initial “your order has been received” email. On my bank statement it says pending but confirmed with my back that it went through. So maybe… hopefully!



Probably will boil down to whether they issue cancellation notices from an order sorting office or when the pickers try to grab the items for packing. Just a waiting game now...


----------



## eunaddict

vachefou said:


> Probably will boil down to whether they issue cancellation notices from an order sorting office or when the pickers try to grab the items for packing. Just a waiting game now...



I rang the office - seems like cancellations will be when the pickers go to grab items.

The SA on the phone said my order had gone through, *been approved (???)*, that as far as she could tell everything I had on the list was still in stock and the order was in the warehouse now for packing....



Fingers crossed!


----------



## yahoo33

I'm so surprise that the mini otori sama puzzle is still available


----------



## gloomfilter

somethingaboutbirkin said:


> I waited for an unreasonable amount of time in line at the nyc store, but got the  susuwatari puzzle bag with all the bells and whistles. Did not win scratch off. Couldn't get anything online, though I tried.


Ah! Your bag looks so cute and I am glad that it worked out in the end! How long did you end up waiting in line for? I’m wondering if I should just stop by sometime to see the display if it’s anything special!


----------



## sonozen

despair said:


> My order was made just over an hour after pre-launch so hopefully it will follow your orders soon. I have a RTW piece together the charm and coin cardholder so maybe that is what's causing the hold up? Haha.



It should be soon!!! Don’t lose hope!!


----------



## starkfan

despair said:


> No movement at all on the order I have still. Is there anyone that has gotten a tracking email from Asia? I'm almost thinking they haven't gotten to our continent yet





crazybag88 said:


> I received mine at 1am. My husband has not received his even though he completed his transaction before me. We are in Singapore.


I've received my tracking email too, at about 3am -- my order was placed about 50 mins after the pre-launch started. Hopefully your order is still just in the pipeline!



eunaddict said:


> _<snip>_
> Welp, so I'm guessing the problem might be I accidentally ordered two of a single item - because of the lag.....and had 4 unique items total?
> Well, that sucks.


I had 4 unique items in my order too (all in a single transaction), but my order went through and I just received my tracking number for everything -- I hope they don't cancel your entire order just because of the duplicate item, though, that would be a real bummer  (Like many others, I ended up with duplicate items in my cart too thanks to the lagging website! Luckily I did notice the duplicate, but deleting it was also a real pain...)

Keeping my fingers crossed for everyone still waiting to hear about their orders! It's a real bummer to still hear about orders being cancelled with this launch, though, you'd think they would try to manage this better after how so many people were upset by last year's collab...


----------



## somethingaboutbirkin

gloomfilter said:


> Ah! Your bag looks so cute and I am glad that it worked out in the end! How long did you end up waiting in line for? I’m wondering if I should just stop by sometime to see the display if it’s anything special!


Thanks! I also got the no face bracelet pouch and the Boh mini hammock. I'm surprised the mini hammock didn't sell as fast. I waited 3 hours 20 minutes and was the first few in line. The window display is cute, but the display inside the store isn't as nice. My SA told me they sold all the bags by the end of the day.


----------



## sonozen

Tempted to drop by the boutique since I’m in the vicinity but… there’s no decorations nor any products left to see so…


----------



## despair

sonozen said:


> Tempted to drop by the boutique since I’m in the vicinity but… there’s no decorations nor any products left to see so…


Apparently still the same few items not sold at MBS also. My partner just passed by. Heh


----------



## fettfleck

Some store display to drool over. Wish I had the fund to also get the NoFace small Hammock, it looked so versatile and beautiful!
What was your experience from those who were in the stores? I did not have to wait. There was no line.


----------



## fettfleck

Also love this video, just found it online. Only word I understand though is kawaii… It is in Japanese.


----------



## GreyBrush

I missed out on the Totoro collab last time, but managed to make it for this one. I made it to the store right as they launched.
All great and everything except when the SA refused to let me buy a single thing. I was watching people buy SEVERAL items around me. When I asked her how come they could buy, she told me that they all had a special invite and I should come the next day to purchase if I wanted anything. I didn't see anyone present any kind of of invitation, so it was really confusing. Since everyone was buying several items, I asked if they would have enough stock. She told me "no, tomorrow you get to buy whatever is left from the stock after today".

Needless to say, there was nothing left in the store when I came again first thing the next morning. I told the SA about it and he informed me there was no such invite and it was open to the public. Meh.


----------



## maeverley

I ordered three items online, and haven’t gotten confirmation for any! I ordered the Kaonashi Long Sleeve Tee, the Chihiro Heel Pouch, and the Otori-Sama scarf. Ordered them successfully 45 minutes after the link was sent out, and I’m realllllly hoping I at least get the scarf!

I wanted to go to South Coast Plaza because I heard there would be a pop-up and I’m in SoCal, so I drove and got there to see the pop-up and collection. I got there at 8:30 am (drop started at 10 am) and met some wonderful new friends in line while we waited. The SA let us know that the pop-up wouldn’t be up and running until Monday, so I decided to at least stay in line (I was fourth) and see the the collection. The line was getting pretty heavy when I was taken inside, but it got wayyyyy longer as time went on while my friends and I were still in the store - the first four groups that were taken in stayed for quite a while, and because it was at capacity with the four groups, almost every purse was gone by the time we left. Being in the store and seeing everything put so much into perspective for me! Ended up buying the Kaonashi Long Sleeve in a M (perfect oversized fit for me), and will return the L I ordered online (if it even ships). The sleeves are so incredible, and I was thankfully able to get the only one they had in the store, and it was on a mannequin. Don’t know what came over me, but I got the only Chihiro and Haku Amazona they had available (they only had one of each purse available), and also got the Beanie and the Boh cardholder. Such a wonderful experience, and the employees were so amazing! Didn’t win the scratcher, but they gave us the candies in a cute package (best consolation prize ever)! I ended up going back after purchases were made so my new friend could grab a scarf that shockingly wasn’t sold out, and we happened to see someone scratch a winner and get the shirt! It was so cool, everyone cheered and screamed with joy!!!

Feel SO happy with what I got (partially pictured), but really hope that at least the scarf sends because I want it so badly!! Will definitely be going to the pop-up on Monday as well. Thanks in advance to anyone who read this lengthy post lol!


----------



## maeverley

GreyBrush said:


> I missed out on the Totoro collab last time, but managed to make it for this one. I made it to the store right as they launched.
> All great and everything except when the SA refused to let me buy a single thing. I was watching people buy SEVERAL items around me. When I asked her how come they could buy, she told me that they all had a special invite and I should come the next day to purchase if I wanted anything. I didn't see anyone present any kind of of invitation, so it was really confusing. Since everyone was buying several items, I asked if they would have enough stock. She told me "no, tomorrow you get to buy whatever is left from the stock after today".
> 
> Needless to say, there was nothing left in the store when I came again first thing the next morning. I told the SA about it and he informed me there was no such invite and it was open to the public. Meh.



OMG that’s awful!!! Which location, if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## GreyBrush

maeverley said:


> OMG that’s awful!!! Which location, if you don’t mind me asking?



It was in Dubai.


----------



## sonozen

despair said:


> Apparently still the same few items not sold at MBS also. My partner just passed by. Heh



HAHAHAA MBS too far I was at Orchard to pick up a pair of shoes and wondered if I should drop by Casa Loewe but nah there’s likely nothing left except for exorbitant RTW  

What’s left at MBS??


----------



## despair

sonozen said:


> HAHAHAA MBS too far I was at Orchard to pick up a pair of shoes and wondered if I should drop by Casa Loewe but nah there’s likely nothing left except for exorbitant RTW
> 
> What’s left at MBS??


Again the Boh mini hammock and the Otori-Sama puzzle. Really unpopular. Haha. 

And yes the RTW is exorbitant - have never bought actual RTW until this round, don't know what possessed me to get 4 haha (then order one more online! Still no confirmation email!!!!!)


----------



## crazybag88

despair said:


> Again the Boh mini hammock and the Otori-Sama puzzle. Really unpopular. Haha.
> 
> And yes the RTW is exorbitant - have never bought actual RTW until this round, don't know what possessed me to get 4 haha (then order one more online! Still no confirmation email!!!!!)


My hubby also has not received his. Well, it’s weekend and the packers are probably not working. I guess the earliest we will receive any news will be Monday afternoon Asian time.


----------



## Rouge pomme

So sad that a scalper won a kaonashi T-shirt from the scratch card and not someone who would actually appreciate it


----------



## Mikab

Have received an email that my online order is on its way, just a card/coin holder and I'm in EU for reference.

Re basket bag, I have the medium from the Totoro collection and love it. Used it a fair bit through summer and no noticeable wear and tear. I am careful with my bags but do want to get the wear out. This year's mini soot puzzle is a lovely addition to my little collection!

On YouTube, Dadouchic has some helpful reviews on basket bags including the Loewe. She has a fab higher and lower end selection so makes for more relevant comparisons.


----------



## despair

Walked into the boutique after dinner - so they still have a small Boh puzzle and the Otori-Sama SLGs available, plus a Boh cardholder, and a pretty robust selection of RTW. Surprised that the items haven't sold out - looking at the box of bath tokens they have still, probably around 50 individual items not sold yet. 

And no updates on the online purchase. Hehe.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

yahoo33 said:


> I'm so surprise that the mini otori sama puzzle is still available



I was initially only interested in Otori Sama items when hearing about the collection without seeing anything. I find the character super cute, but it doesn’t have a huge role in the anime…

When I saw the items and the colours I figured I better get the coin card holder as it’s the same motif as the puzzle, but a lot less pricy given that I will most likely never use them, just collecting out of emotional value. And a largely white bag with a duck on it isn’t very wearable for my style. Also the fact there was a turquoise/mint Puzzle (my fav colour) with the more wearable soot sprites made me decide on it as my bag item from that collection. Maybe other people thought similarly.


----------



## sonozen

despair said:


> Again the Boh mini hammock and the Otori-Sama puzzle. Really unpopular. Haha.
> 
> And yes the RTW is exorbitant - have never bought actual RTW until this round, don't know what possessed me to get 4 haha (then order one more online! Still no confirmation email!!!!!)



i was really tempted by the RTW too!! especially the tees but erm… the smallest size would be a dress on me and it’s the price of a SLG so nope haha. My parents thought I was nuts getting the susuwatari charm but erm… it’s the price of a Hermes rodeo no…?

Probably will get it on Monday morning cause not sure if HK warehouse is at work on Sundays?


----------



## despair

sonozen said:


> i was really tempted by the RTW too!! especially the tees but erm… the smallest size would be a dress on me and it’s the price of a SLG so nope haha. My parents thought I was nuts getting the susuwatari charm but erm… it’s the price of a Hermes rodeo no…?
> 
> Probably will get it on Monday morning cause not sure if HK warehouse is at work on Sundays?


I hope so lah but at this stage I'm like if it happens it happens. I mean clearly it's also because I am in the fortunate position of already being able to purchase from the collection - if this was my only access point I would have been refreshing my inbox every 5 mins over the whole weekend!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Update: My Loewe order finally shipped! Phew


----------



## carraway

I ordered the Boh card holder and the Susuwatari beanie during the pre launch. I almost got the Kaonashi mini bag but it literally sold out while I was trying to check out  I see my card holder was just confirmed to have shipped but I am hoping I got the beanie too.

I’m hoping after the initial hype goes down maybe I’ll have a shot at the bag on the second hand market. Maybe


----------



## heartfelt

maeverley said:


> I ordered three items online, and haven’t gotten confirmation for any! I ordered the Kaonashi Long Sleeve Tee, the Chihiro Heel Pouch, and the Otori-Sama scarf. Ordered them successfully 45 minutes after the link was sent out, and I’m realllllly hoping I at least get the scarf!
> 
> I wanted to go to South Coast Plaza because I heard there would be a pop-up and I’m in SoCal, so I drove and got there to see the pop-up and collection. I got there at 8:30 am (drop started at 10 am) and met some wonderful new friends in line while we waited. The SA let us know that the pop-up wouldn’t be up and running until Monday, so I decided to at least stay in line (I was fourth) and see the the collection. The line was getting pretty heavy when I was taken inside, but it got wayyyyy longer as time went on while my friends and I were still in the store - the first four groups that were taken in stayed for quite a while, and because it was at capacity with the four groups, almost every purse was gone by the time we left. Being in the store and seeing everything put so much into perspective for me! Ended up buying the Kaonashi Long Sleeve in a M (perfect oversized fit for me), and will return the L I ordered online (if it even ships). The sleeves are so incredible, and I was thankfully able to get the only one they had in the store, and it was on a mannequin. Don’t know what came over me, but I got the only Chihiro and Haku Amazona they had available (they only had one of each purse available), and also got the Beanie and the Boh cardholder. Such a wonderful experience, and the employees were so amazing! Didn’t win the scratcher, but they gave us the candies in a cute package (best consolation prize ever)! I ended up going back after purchases were made so my new friend could grab a scarf that shockingly wasn’t sold out, and we happened to see someone scratch a winner and get the shirt! It was so cool, everyone cheered and screamed with joy!!!
> 
> Feel SO happy with what I got (partially pictured), but really hope that at least the scarf sends because I want it so badly!! Will definitely be going to the pop-up on Monday as well. Thanks in advance to anyone who read this lengthy post lol!
> 
> View attachment 5291388
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291389
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291390
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291391
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291392



Thank you for posting this! Congrats on getting the items you wanted! Sounds like SCP was a zoo and strange the pop up is going up after most items have already sold out. Do you happen to know how many of those beanies they had? That’s the last item I’m wavering on and wondering if I should make a trip over there.

Also my order shipped! So relieved. Best of luck to everyone else waiting for shipping confirmations!


----------



## Ceme

I made three separate orders yesterday.  I really wanted the Aogaeru Flamenco but I never saw it available.  Is it safe to assume these are sold out the the "Notify me when available" button is there?   The Aogaeru cardholder shipped but still waiting on Bo Mouse puzzle bag and Aogaeru Amazona to ship.  Also really annoyed, I have a notification set up when Loewe products are added to Vestire, and there were pieces of the new collection with highly inflated prices today.


----------



## doni

I got my MyTheresa order, a Bo tee. Smallest size but still so oversized! I will post pics once I get everything.


----------



## fettfleck

Wanted to leave this pic from the shawls I found on Instagram. They look so fluffy! Looking forward to see it in real life!




This bag is so cool! Can‘t wait to use it, but it is snowing outside now… I love snow though… Ah, being patient!


----------



## wimp

Anyone know what the after sale market was like for the Totoro collection? I still keep staring at photos of the mint mini puzzle but really shouldn't make any more big purchases for a couple months or so.


----------



## maeverley

heartfelt said:


> Thank you for posting this! Congrats on getting the items you wanted! Sounds like SCP was a zoo and strange the pop up is going up after most items have already sold out. Do you happen to know how many of those beanies they had? That’s the last item I’m wavering on and wondering if I should make a trip over there.
> 
> Also my order shipped! So relieved. Best of luck to everyone else waiting for shipping confirmations!



I wasn’t too sure how many they had in stock, but I know I got one of very few that they had. When I was in there, I didn’t see anyone else with one!!! Id def call the store and check with a SA


----------



## heartfelt

star mix said:


> Anyone know what the after sale market was like for the Totoro collection? I still keep staring at photos of the mint mini puzzle but really shouldn't make any more big purchases for a couple months or so.



The handbag resale is quite high, but also because there were fewer styles in the totoro collection and it seems like it was much more limited. I still stalk the market for the small hammock and it’s rare to see one pop and when they do it’s for $5k+ when the bag originally retailed for $2800. The prices for the RTW seem quite reasonable though, below or at retail.


----------



## wimp

heartfelt said:


> The handbag resale is quite high, but also because there were fewer styles in the totoro collection and it seems like it was much more limited. I still stalk the market for the small hammock and it’s rare to see one pop and when they do it’s for $5k+ when the bag originally retailed for $2800. The prices for the RTW seem quite reasonable though, below or at retail.


Thanks so much for the info ☺️ I'll be keeping my eye out for the beanie or mini puzzles but not holding out much hope haha


----------



## Kevinaxx

I somehow missed all this until today.
Jumped on and everything but a few tees sold out.


----------



## vachefou

Still no movement on my Otori-sama and soot puzzle order, guess I might have to be satisfied with just the plump chicken scarf!


----------



## carraway

An update, my beanie was mailed out! Thought I do wonder if it will be in two shipments as opposed to one. I am quite thrilled the two items I ordered are coming. I am hoping though as more items come into the resale market the high scalper prices come down. I do really want one of the bags and I am willing to pay a small mark up later on but not double/triple the price like some sellers want right now.


----------



## DiJe40

I got an email, from customer service with the question if I am still interested in my cancelled order. Strange, I didn’t contact them but made another order for something else.


----------



## emmui

I received a shipping notification today!


----------



## missmythology

My last item shipped today as well.. phew


----------



## maeverley

Update!

I called and asked about my orders, and they said a lot of orders especially from the US won’t be shipping until Monday


----------



## vachefou

maeverley said:


> Update!
> 
> I called and asked about my orders, and they said a lot of orders especially from the US won’t be shipping until Monday



Thanks for taking the initiative!


----------



## wenlet

fettfleck said:


> Also love this video, just found it online. Only word I understand though is kawaii… It is in Japanese.




What a cute video!
highlights:

Pointing to her own sweater: “Here are some susuwatari and uuuh a character that looks like Totoro but isn’t Totoro” 
(Offscreen): “Boh.”
Presenter: “Boh? Oh, sorry, I’ve only seen Totoro, Spirited Away, and Ponyo, yet I still forgot this character”

(Staff member at the train interior display, offscreen): “Why not sit down?”
Presenter: “Ah, am I Chihiro? Then where is Kaonashi?”
Staff member: “Not here.”


----------



## CrackBerryCream

wenlet said:


> What a cute video!
> highlights:
> 
> Pointing to her own sweater: “Here are some susuwatari and uuuh a character that looks like Totoro but isn’t Totoro”
> (Offscreen): “Boh.”
> Presenter: “Boh? Oh, sorry, I’ve only seen Totoro, Spirited Away, and Ponyo, yet I still forgot this character”
> 
> (Staff member at the train interior display, offscreen): “Why not sit down?”
> Presenter: “Ah, am I Chihiro? Then where is Kaonashi?”
> Staff member: “Not here.”



Thank you for translating!  

Youtube has the option to add subtitles and live translate them into other languages. I have no idea how accurate it is, but I am currently watching it with English translation...

EDIT: Youtube's automated Japanese to English subtitle translation is really terrible


----------



## fettfleck

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you for translating!
> 
> Youtube has the option to add subtitles and live translate them into other languages. I have no idea how accurate it is, but I am currently watching it with English translation...
> 
> EDIT: The Japanese to English subtitle translation is really terrible



Oh, I did not know about that option! I have to try that!  Even if it is terrible, at least I get a hint what she is talking about.


----------



## wenlet

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you for translating!
> 
> Youtube has the option to add subtitles and live translate them into other languages. I have no idea how accurate it is, but I am currently watching it with English translation...
> 
> EDIT: Youtube's automated Japanese to English subtitle translation is really terrible



I’m not surprised because she uses random slang


----------



## fashionistanyc_93

Do these collections ever restock? Specifically handbags?


----------



## ajde.adam

fashionistanyc_93 said:


> Do these collections ever restock? Specifically handbags?



Loewe’s Instagram has been answering questions and this was asked, the brand answered that they won’t restock this Spirited Away collection. It would be cool if they did though so that those who actually really like the brand get a chance at these limited edition pieces that I’m sure a lot of went to scalpers.


----------



## fashionistanyc_93

ajde.adam said:


> Loewe’s Instagram has been answering questions and this was asked, the brand answered that they won’t restock this Spirited Away collection.


What a bummer. After lining up in Soho NY (#6 in line) I was overwhelmed and tired from waking up so early to queue. Took a power nap once I got home, re-looked at the collection and wanted a few more pieces lol. Guess I’ll wait for the next collab


----------



## ajde.adam

fashionistanyc_93 said:


> What a bummer. After lining up in Soho NY (#6 in line) I was overwhelmed and tired from waking up so early to queue. Took a power nap once I got home, re-looked at the collection and wanted a few more pieces lol. Guess I’ll wait for the next collab



I was still up when the links were sent out, but I decided against it. I’m letting my bank account breathe before I buy the three specific items I want from Loewe this year.


----------



## sofijinsvet

fashionistanyc_93 said:


> Do these collections ever restock? Specifically handbags?





ajde.adam said:


> Loewe’s Instagram has been answering questions and this was asked, the brand answered that they won’t restock this Spirited Away collection. It would be cool if they did though so that those who actually really like the brand get a chance at these limited edition pieces that I’m sure a lot of went to scalpers.


can confirm, was on the phone with customer service and my SA, since it‘s limited edition they won‘t be restocking (although i think they did mention something about „working things out“ in case your online order went through but then ended up getting cancelled)


----------



## fettfleck

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you for translating!
> 
> Youtube has the option to add subtitles and live translate them into other languages. I have no idea how accurate it is, but I am currently watching it with English translation...
> 
> EDIT: Youtube's automated Japanese to English subtitle translation is really terrible



How did you activate the automatic english translation in Youtube? I tried for a while now and only get Japanese subtitles…


----------



## CrackBerryCream

fettfleck said:


> How did you activate the automatic english translation in Youtube? I tried for a while now and only get Japanese subtitles…



After activating the (Japanese) subtitles I clicked again on the subtitle icon on the bottom right. Then I saw a choice of countless languages. I was on my desktop computer for that, haven’t tried mobile


----------



## fettfleck

CrackBerryCream said:


> After activating the (Japanese) subtitles I clicked again on the subtitle icon on the bottom right. Then I saw a choice of countless languages. I was on my desktop computer for that, haven’t tried mobile



Thank you! That was it, only works in desktop mode!  Initially had the app, which only provides Japanese!


----------



## Logic

I’m having regrets now on not getting the puzzle bag. I love the mint but not the size hence the hesitation


----------



## despair

Logic said:


> I’m having regrets now on not getting the puzzle bag. I love the mint but not the size hence the hesitation


There's always the next year! There will always be a next bag that wins your heart!


----------



## Rouge pomme

Logic said:


> I’m having regrets now on not getting the puzzle bag. I love the mint but not the size hence the hesitation


Same here. I loved the mint colour but thought the mini size was perhaps too small. No regrets if it doesn't suit your lifestyle!


----------



## Rouge pomme

Still nervously waiting for delivery confirmation for the Boh cardholder but at the same time expecting a cancellation notice


----------



## wimp

Rouge pomme said:


> Same here. I loved the mint colour but thought the mini size was perhaps too small. No regrets if it doesn't suit your lifestyle!



I'm also feeling sad to have missed out so I'm going to buy myself this as a reward for resisting once she re-opens her store. My wallet will be much happier with the $40 purchase instead


----------



## grumpy1231

If it helps, I pre-ordered at around 1:24 am through a pre-order link that Loewe sent over to me via DM (never received the presale link email.)

My order was dispatched on Saturday evening (18:50 pm). I ordered the Otori-Sama scarf and the no face cookie pouch since I pre-ordered other items in store.


----------



## yahoo33

fashionistanyc_93 said:


> What a bummer. After lining up in Soho NY (#6 in line) I was overwhelmed and tired from waking up so early to queue. Took a power nap once I got home, re-looked at the collection and wanted a few more pieces lol. Guess I’ll wait for the next collab



Was there anything left when you went?


----------



## redwings

Pre-sales was a nightmare. Because of the errors in between - I now have an extra Bo Amazona to sell.

Not because I ordered two but the website went into error as I checked out. Two of my orders (kaonashi hammock and the Chihiro x Haku Amazona) were cancelled. The third was the red Bo Amazona but never received an email.

So I thought it didn’t go through like everyone else including my friend.

So when the shop opened, I got the Amazona bo bag and the kaonashi hammock. They didn’t have the Chihiro x Haku Amazona which was upsetting. 
Ack on returning home, they had sent out the tracking email for the bag.

What a mess.

There is a Chihiro hammock bag still left in my Japanese city today. Didn’t get it because the girl told me that those waterproofing substances while protects the canvas, spoils the leather if it touches.

Otori sama, mint puzzle and the dust sprites aka susuwatari puzzles are still left behind in the store. Kaonashi items are all gone.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

star mix said:


> I'm also feeling sad to have missed out so I'm going to buy myself this as a reward for resisting once she re-opens her store. My wallet will be much happier with the $40 purchase instead
> 
> View attachment 5292087


as an anime lover, THANK YOU so much for introducing me to this shop. I'm already interested in a few of the items on here


----------



## caramelsalt

Has anyone gotten their tracking number for their bead? It's been 2 days and I've yet heard from them ; ;


----------



## Logic

Rouge pomme said:


> Same here. I loved the mint colour but thought the mini size was perhaps too small. No regrets if it doesn't suit your lifestyle!


Your words made me feel better, yes it doesn’t fit my lifestyle and pricey to buy just because it’s ‘pretty’.


----------



## wimp

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> as an anime lover, THANK YOU so much for introducing me to this shop. I'm already interested in a few of the items on here



hehe totally agree with you! I was excited to find it! just a heads up that I have never ordered from this shop before so can't speak to the service or quality but I really like to support small businesses and in this case it's nice to support the side hustle of a university student too!


----------



## angelicskater16

Went today to look at the collection and I pre-ordered a few pieces. My sa said I can pick them up in a few weeks. Most items I was told was sold out.


----------



## despair

Haven't seen much reselling on Vestiaire but our local selling platform is rife with 30+ items put on sale. The single seller from Spain I saw on Vestiaire was selling two mini hammocks at a great price! Sold in a heartbeat. 

Our SA told us that they are actually tracking the local resellers and are likely to blacklist them if they are identified - quite easy since the number of pieces were quite limited (especially bags) here.


----------



## vachefou

Logic said:


> I’m having regrets now on not getting the puzzle bag. I love the mint but not the size hence the hesitation



My Otori-sama mini is in fulfillment limbo, but I'm having a little bit of fomo over the much more usable Boh small puzzle...


----------



## CrackBerryCream

redwings said:


> Pre-sales was a nightmare. Because of the errors in between - I now have an extra Bo Amazona to sell.
> 
> Not because I ordered two but the website went into error as I checked out. Two of my orders (kaonashi hammock and the Chihiro x Haku Amazona) were cancelled. The third was the red Bo Amazona but never received an email.
> 
> So I thought it didn’t go through like everyone else including my friend.
> 
> So when the shop opened, I got the Amazona bo bag and the kaonashi hammock. They didn’t have the Chihiro x Haku Amazona which was upsetting.
> Ack on returning home, they had sent out the tracking email for the bag.
> 
> What a mess.
> 
> There is a Chihiro hammock bag still left in my Japanese city today. Didn’t get it because the girl told me that those waterproofing substances while protects the canvas, spoils the leather if it touches.
> 
> Otori sama, mint puzzle and the dust sprites aka susuwatari puzzles are still left behind in the store. Kaonashi items are all gone.



Can’t you simply return one of the Bo Amazonas? At least in Europe you have the right to return products bought online within 14 days.

BTW Purseforum doesn’t condone selling on here. Just mentioning because you have only 1 post.


----------



## sonozen

despair said:


> Haven't seen much reselling on Vestiaire but our local selling platform is rife with 30+ items put on sale. The single seller from Spain I saw on Vestiaire was selling two mini hammocks at a great price! Sold in a heartbeat.
> 
> Our SA told us that they are actually tracking the local resellers and are likely to blacklist them if they are identified - quite easy since the number of pieces were quite limited (especially bags) here.



don’t think they can do anything much about it since it’s likely the VIPs reselling. One of the resellers I recognized from last year’s totoro release; he/she was reselling sought after totoro coin pouches last year too  but guess what, this year he/she is also reselling spirited away items


----------



## Logic

vachefou said:


> My Otori-sama mini is in fulfillment limbo, but I'm having a little bit of fomo over the much more usable Boh small puzzle...


Were you after the character or happy with the mini size too?
Hope your order makes it through!


----------



## fettfleck

fashionistanyc_93 said:


> What a bummer. After lining up in Soho NY (#6 in line) I was overwhelmed and tired from waking up so early to queue. Took a power nap once I got home, re-looked at the collection and wanted a few more pieces lol. Guess I’ll wait for the next collab



Did you get something at the Soho store?


----------



## redwings

CrackBerryCream said:


> Can’t you simply return one of the Bo Amazonas? At least in Europe you have the right to return products bought online within 14 days.
> 
> BTW Purseforum doesn’t condone selling on here. Just mentioning because you have only 1 post.


Not for Japan if I have understood the staff. They will exchange it but not refund it. Unless it is their fault. To them, the order was 1 online. So not their fault.  Same as in HK.

Sorry if my sentence is not clear. I am not ‘selling it’ to the pulseforum public.
A friend is buying it off me.

Only posting coz the online buying was significantly worse  than last year’s. I wished they went for the vic restriction and raffle for early registrations, instead of opening pre-sales for the public because their website really can’t take the mass swarm.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

redwings said:


> Not for Japan if I have understood the staff. They will exchange it but not refund it. Unless it is their fault. To them, the order was 1 online. So not their fault.  Same as in HK.
> 
> Sorry if my sentence is not clear. I am not ‘selling it’ to the pulseforum public.
> A friend is buying it off me.
> 
> Only posting coz the online buying was significantly worse  than last year’s. I wished they went for the vic restriction and raffle for early registrations, instead of opening pre-sales for the public because their website really can’t take the mass swarm.



Thank you for clarifying. We have it much easier in the EU then.

Agree about the limitation of access to the pre-sale. When my SA mentioned the upcoming launch I took up her offer to reserve and buy with her rather than hope the online sale is going to work out.

In my experience no luxury brand has any desire to improve their eCommerce or even data administration. People are going to buy and the harder it gets, the higher the desire to get it.

Even Hermès has a lousy eComm system and doesn’t even want to make sure every customer has only one account with them or make historic world wide purchases visible to the customer…


----------



## redwings

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you for clarifying. We have it much easier in the EU then.
> 
> Agree about the limitation of access to the pre-sale. When my SA mentioned the upcoming launch I took up her offer to reserve and buy with her rather than hope the online sale is going to work out.
> 
> In my experience no luxury brand has any desire to improve their eCommerce or even data administration. People are going to buy and the harder it gets, the higher the desire to get it.
> 
> Even Hermès has a lousy eComm system and doesn’t even want to make sure every customer has only one account with them or make historic world wide purchases visible to the customer…



Loewe is different from the likes of Hermes and Chanel.

Both brands hype extreme exclusivity but Loewe is focused on selling to those who can afford to pay.

Hermes still sticks to the personal SA system where the only minimally resembling thing they have of e-commerce is correspondence between the SA and a client’s email to ask for availability of certain items.

Chanel is the same - not everyone can rock up to buy certain bags off them.

That’s why YouTube have popular videos of ‘hacks’ for the two Ohlala brands - most of those hacks won’t work. Loewe isn’t on their level - Loewe bags still go on sale lol.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I agree it’s a different level, but with LE collections any brand wants ultra high desirability. Otherwise they would produce a lot more as I’m sure Loewe can estimate the demand from last year’s numbers. If they really want to sell to anyone who can afford their (retail) prices then I hope they will make a collection of best-of Ghibli items, including some with Totoro as I’d definitely buy a few just for the emotional value. I’m sure many others who missed out feel the way too.




redwings said:


> Loewe is different from the likes of Hermes and Chanel.
> 
> Both brands hype extreme exclusivity but Loewe is focused on selling to those who can afford to pay.
> 
> Hermes still sticks to the personal SA system where the only minimally resembling thing they have of e-commerce is correspondence between the SA and a client’s email to ask for availability of certain items.
> 
> Chanel is the same - not everyone can rock up to buy certain bags off them.
> 
> That’s why YouTube have popular videos of ‘hacks’ for the two Ohlala brands - most of those hacks won’t work. Loewe isn’t on their level - Loewe bags still go on sale lol.


----------



## redwings

CrackBerryCream said:


> I agree it’s a different level, but with LE collections any brand wants ultra high desirability. Otherwise they would produce a lot more as I’m sure Loewe can estimate the demand from last year’s numbers. If they really want to sell to anyone who can afford their (retail) prices then I hope they will make a collection of best-of Ghibli items, including some with Totoro as I’d definitely buy a few just for the emotional value. I’m sure many others who missed out feel the way too.



Probably they will do a Mononoke and then a howl’s moving castle. Then choose the best items in their final year of sponsorship of Ghibli museum. Likely that way.

The goal of collab presumably is to increase awareness of their brand while maintaining some semblance of luxury (don’t be mistaken - Loewe‘s leather is excellent even to the likes of Hermes. I have a usable Loewe which is 20 years old) worth their target price point.

If it gets too ‘common’ in the mass market, the desirability reduces in those who can afford to buy their brand. A delicate balance there.

They don’t want to end up like how Pierre Cardin, the brand based on the namesake from a haute couture designer, went from exclusive to mass market common after they franchised the brand name to everybody else. Price dropped down with it.


----------



## Liberté

redwings said:


> .
> 
> The goal of collab presumably is to increase awareness of their brand while maintaining some semblance of luxury (don’t be mistaken - Loewe‘s leather is excellent even to the likes of Hermes. I have a usable Loewe which is 20 years old) worth their target price point.


They succeeded at least with me. The marquetry and the general quality of the materials seem amazing and the prize point is at least not that crazy yet. I took a good look on the site for other items with the spirited away launch, and they even have a sale now. As it turns out I haven't really found any other must-have items. The few  i could be interested in were too loud. Sadly I dont think I like asymmetrical bags which disqualifies a big chunk of the items, even most of the totes. But it's definitely on my radar now.


----------



## BrightStar57

Just in love with this collection  Sadly, I wasn't signed up to the pre-sale, so not sure I managed to get what I wanted to get the most (Bô mini hammock bag), as still waiting for order to process online...

I did however make it to the London store on Saturday evening and even though there wasn't much left it was such a wonderful experience to browse through some beautiful stuff left from the collection + I managed to get myself this super cute Bô hoodie, so very happy with that at least.


----------



## vachefou

Logic said:


> Were you after the character or happy with the mini size too?
> Hope your order makes it through!



I had played around with a watermelon mini from the Paula Ibiza line but it was probably just a bit small so it got returned. The characters pushed me into the "must have it, buy it, you can return it if it really doesn't fit everything on a test pack" territory lol


----------



## missmythology

BrightStar57 said:


> Just in love with this collection  Sadly, I wasn't signed up to the pre-sale, so not sure I managed to get what I wanted to get the most (Bô mini hammock bag), as still waiting for order to process online...
> 
> I did however make it to the London store on Saturday evening and even though there wasn't much left it was such a wonderful experience to browse through some beautiful stuff left from the collection + I managed to get myself this super cute Bô hoodie, so very happy with that at least.


I love this hoodie ! Hoping I didn´t order one that´s too big, but it doesn't´t look big on your photo ! Hope you´ll get your hammock too


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

BrightStar57 said:


> Just in love with this collection  Sadly, I wasn't signed up to the pre-sale, so not sure I managed to get what I wanted to get the most (Bô mini hammock bag), as still waiting for order to process online...
> 
> I did however make it to the London store on Saturday evening and even though there wasn't much left it was such a wonderful experience to browse through some beautiful stuff left from the collection + I managed to get myself this super cute Bô hoodie, so very happy with that at least.


this was my favorite hoodie from the collection by far!! Also, love the coffee cup so much - I wish there was a store nearby so I could get these mementos (notebooks, coffee cups, paper bags  )


----------



## fashionistanyc_93

yahoo33 said:


> Was there anything left when you went?


Yes! I got the blanket and 2 bags! Regret not getting the no face bracelet pouch. It was obviously still available when I went in.
The store was extremely stingy with shopping bags. My bag was literally filled to the brim. Not cute and heavy. I was afraid the bag would rip. The guy that helped us excuse was “Corporate is here and watching. We received 800 units for the collection and only 200 bags” I was too tired to fight lol. Next collab I’m going to split my order with my friend.


----------



## carraway

I’m kind of having massive regrets about not getting the Otori puzzle bag or the mini hammock bags, I was trying to be good but I feel an emptiness right now. I admit if anyone ends up with a duplicate or as soon as it hits the resale market, I will try to scoop it up.

as I don’t live in an area by a Loewe and had to order it online, do we get similar packaging as the in store purchases?


----------



## fettfleck

fashionistanyc_93 said:


> Yes! I got the blanket and 2 bags! Regret not getting the no face bracelet pouch. It was obviously still available when I went in.
> The store was extremely stingy with shopping bags. My bag was literally filled to the brim. Not cute and heavy. I was afraid the bag would rip. The guy that helped us excuse was “Corporate is here and watching. We received 800 units for the collection and only 200 bags” I was too tired to fight lol. Next collab I’m going to split my order with my friend.
> 
> View attachment 5292566
> 
> View attachment 5292565



OMG - I love the blanket!!! 

Wow,incredible your purchases fitted in that one paper bag… Lovely bag choices also! I saw the Yubaba bag the store and the stitchings and jewels on it were fabulous! I did not saw that straw lampion bag - that I only saw online - sooo cute!


----------



## fashionistanyc_93

fettfleck said:


> OMG - I love the blanket!!!
> 
> Wow,incredible your purchases fitted in that one paper bag… Lovely bag choices also! I saw the Yubaba bag the store and the stitchings and jewels on it were fabulous! I did not saw that straw lampion bag - that I only saw online - sooo cute!


I just noticed I responded to the wrong post…meant to be yours haha 

yes! I looove the blanket too. Bigger than Hermes Avalon blankets I believe. I also saw the fleece one with Haku and it was small and cheap feeling. This one was much more lux.

The Yubaba tote is so exquisite! Love it so much. It’s probably the only bag from the collection that had a panoramic scenic view (in the back). Reminds me of my grandma haha especially since she had a jewelry store.

The lantern bag I was told the store only received 1.


----------



## Mikab

carraway said:


> I’m kind of having massive regrets about not getting the Otori puzzle bag or the mini hammock bags, I was trying to be good but I feel an emptiness right now. I admit if anyone ends up with a duplicate or as soon as it hits the resale market, I will try to scoop it up.
> 
> as I don’t live in an area by a Loewe and had to order it online, do we get similar packaging as the in store purchases?



With my online purchase last year there wasn't any of the special packaging, stickers etc, which was a shame. I remember others commenting the same for their online Totoro purchases.


----------



## Rebeccajst

fettfleck said:


> Just came back from the Loewe store! Really got the small puzzle bag and it is divine! I love the marquetry, it is incredible! And the leather is supersoft. Just put Collonil nanospray on it for protection. Fingers crossed it stays the same, but it did not change the leather of my other bags.
> 
> I was so excited! No spending now anymore! Oh and I got one lottery tag, too. So cool. No win though.
> 
> Excited to see how well the bag wears, as it is my first Loewe bag. Have been eyeing the puzzle for a long time and happy my first is from this collection!
> 
> Anybody who got the puzzle from the Totoro collection and can report how they like their puzzle and how the marquetry holds up?
> 
> View attachment 5290419
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290420
> 
> 
> View attachment 5290421


I have the sprite puzzle from last year and use it a lot; it’s holding up great I don’t see any obvious signs of wear.


----------



## carraway

Mikab said:


> With my online purchase last year there wasn't any of the special packaging, stickers etc, which was a shame. I remember others commenting the same for their online Totoro purchases.


Aw that is a shame   Still can’t wait for my goods to come but maybe will splurge at some point on the packaging because I’d love to maybe frame it as both a luxury fan and an anime fan.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

fashionistanyc_93 said:


> Yes! I got the blanket and 2 bags! Regret not getting the no face bracelet pouch. It was obviously still available when I went in.
> The store was extremely stingy with shopping bags. My bag was literally filled to the brim. Not cute and heavy. I was afraid the bag would rip. The guy that helped us excuse was “Corporate is here and watching. We received 800 units for the collection and only 200 bags” I was too tired to fight lol. Next collab I’m going to split my order with my friend.
> 
> View attachment 5292566
> 
> View attachment 5292565


Love ur selection of goodies! These are some of the items less talked-about on here so it’s awesome seeing someone pick them up. Also, off-topic but u wore ur Kelly so well! Love the blue.


----------



## fashionistanyc_93

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Love ur selection of goodies! These are some of the items less talked-about on here so it’s awesome seeing someone pick them up. Also, off-topic but u wore ur Kelly so well! Love the blue.


Thank you  yeah I wanted to buy pieces that weren’t like “painted” on ie. Puzzle bag, SLG etc. No offense to others who bought those pieces, but they just reminded of what LV can do with there trunks. I ask myself “if LV can paint it I don’t want it” lol 

Thank you!! I appreciated Ms. Zellige 25 more after comparing the quality and H colors to Loewe haha (nothing wrong to Loewe. It’s just Hermes is incomparable/on it’s own tier)


----------



## baglici0us

Mikab said:


> With my online purchase last year there wasn't any of the special packaging, stickers etc, which was a shame. I remember others commenting the same for their online Totoro purchases.


Loewe’s Instagram says online purchases will ship with a “unique Loewe x Spirited Away box”. Would love it if the boxes have the same prints as the shopping bags but don’t want to get my hopes up!


----------



## heartfelt

carraway said:


> I’m kind of having massive regrets about not getting the Otori puzzle bag or the mini hammock bags, I was trying to be good but I feel an emptiness right now. I admit if anyone ends up with a duplicate or as soon as it hits the resale market, I will try to scoop it up.
> 
> as I don’t live in an area by a Loewe and had to order it online, do we get similar packaging as the in store purchases?



I asked Loewe on instagram and they said online purchases would receive their own “special packaging”. Last year for totoro the online packaging was pretty minimal. My bag and RTW purchases didn’t have any special packaging, but did come with a pack of stickers. My SLG came with a totoro sleeve on the small box it came with. I’m hoping for something a bit more special this year considering the cute shopping bags, candies, and notebooks the in store purchases have been coming with!


----------



## heartfelt

fashionistanyc_93 said:


> Thank you  yeah I wanted to buy pieces that weren’t like “painted” on ie. Puzzle bag, SLG etc. No offense to others who bought those pieces, but they just reminded of what LV can do with there trunks. I ask myself “if LV can paint it I don’t want it” lol
> 
> Thank you!! I appreciated Ms. Zellige 25 more after comparing the quality and H colors to Loewe haha (nothing wrong to Loewe. It’s just Hermes is incomparable/on it’s own tier)



Those pieces aren’t actually painted or printed on - Loewe uses leather marquetry to inlay the characters into the existing leather on the bag. A very tedious and exacting form of craftsmanship! Haven’t seen the spirited away bags in person but if it’s anything like the totoro collection then it’s quite a beauty!


----------



## fashionistanyc_93

heartfelt said:


> Those pieces aren’t actually painted or printed on - Loewe uses leather marquetry to inlay the characters into the existing leather on the bag. A very tedious and exacting form of craftsmanship! Haven’t seen the spirited away bags in person but if it’s anything like the totoro collection then it’s quite a beauty!


I think from afar for me it gives off that impression. I see. The collab is my first Loewe purchase. I would have never invested in the brand/pieces if it weren’t for the collab. I’m honestly just happy it’s so limited unlike the Gucci Balenciaga hacker collection.


----------



## BrightStar57

missmythology said:


> I love this hoodie ! Hoping I didn´t order one that´s too big, but it doesn't´t look big on your photo ! Hope you´ll get your hammock too



thank you  and yes it seems to run true to size, so hopefully should fit you well!


----------



## fettfleck

fashionistanyc_93 said:


> I just noticed I responded to the wrong post…meant to be yours haha
> 
> yes! I looove the blanket too. Bigger than Hermes Avalon blankets I believe. I also saw the fleece one with Haku and it was small and cheap feeling. This one was much more lux.
> 
> The Yubaba tote is so exquisite! Love it so much. It’s probably the only bag from the collection that had a panoramic scenic view (in the back). Reminds me of my grandma haha especially since she had a jewelry store.
> 
> The lantern bag I was told the store only received 1.



Haha, no problem! Actually how does the blanket feel like? Does it have a more fluffy or smooth surface?


----------



## Ally1707

Loving all the pics!!

I really hope they lean into the home goods thing next year as well. I would love a blanket. My items are  still on their way but my scarf might actually be delivered tomorrow so I will post re: packaging! 

I did receive stickers with my Totoro Gate Pouch last year but no other goodies. And it'll be interesting to see how the SA I ordered from packages my cardholder! She said she would have it shipped tomorrow.

I know we‘re all pretty much in agreement that Mononoke, Ponyo or Howl could be next because of their popularity but what are your dream LoewexGhibli items? I would love a blanket with Kiki‘s house or an interpretation of the Clock from Whisper of the Heart. Imagine an Amazona bag with the clock as marquetry/embroidery. I‘d sell a kidney for that ngl.

(Hi JW Anderson if you’re reading this)

I would also some more subtle marquetry, maybe a tone-in-tone bag with the wreath from Kiki‘s bakery. Or a hammock with Jiji in the cage!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Ally1707 said:


> Loving all the pics!!
> 
> I really hope they lean into the home goods thing next year as well. I would love a blanket. My items are  still on their way but my scarf might actually be delivered tomorrow so I will post re: packaging!
> 
> I did receive stickers with my Totoro Gate Pouch last year but no other goodies. And it'll be interesting to see how the SA I ordered from packages my cardholder! She said she would have it shipped tomorrow.
> 
> I know we‘re all pretty much in agreement that Mononoke, Ponyo or Howl could be next because of their popularity but what are your dream LoewexGhibli items? I would love a blanket with Kiki‘s house or an interpretation of the Clock from Whisper of the Heart. Imagine an Amazona bag with the clock as marquetry/embroidery. I‘d sell a kidney for that ngl.
> 
> (Hi JW Anderson if you’re reading this)
> 
> I would also some more subtle marquetry, maybe a tone-in-tone bag with the wreath from Kiki‘s bakery. Or a hammock with Jiji in the cage!


Howl's moving castle is my 2nd fave Ghibli movie after Spirited Away, and I'd love to have something with Calcifer on it!


----------



## trunkdevil

Ally1707 said:


> Loving all the pics!!
> 
> I really hope they lean into the home goods thing next year as well. I would love a blanket. My items are  still on their way but my scarf might actually be delivered tomorrow so I will post re: packaging!
> 
> I did receive stickers with my Totoro Gate Pouch last year but no other goodies. And it'll be interesting to see how the SA I ordered from packages my cardholder! She said she would have it shipped tomorrow.
> 
> I know we‘re all pretty much in agreement that Mononoke, Ponyo or Howl could be next because of their popularity but what are your dream LoewexGhibli items? I would love a blanket with Kiki‘s house or an interpretation of the Clock from Whisper of the Heart. Imagine an Amazona bag with the clock as marquetry/embroidery. I‘d sell a kidney for that ngl.
> 
> (Hi JW Anderson if you’re reading this)
> 
> I would also some more subtle marquetry, maybe a tone-in-tone bag with the wreath from Kiki‘s bakery. Or a hammock with Jiji in the cage!


This on a jacket/blanket/bag or calcifer bag charm!!!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Ally1707 said:


> Loving all the pics!!
> 
> I really hope they lean into the home goods thing next year as well. I would love a blanket. My items are  still on their way but my scarf might actually be delivered tomorrow so I will post re: packaging!
> 
> I did receive stickers with my Totoro Gate Pouch last year but no other goodies. And it'll be interesting to see how the SA I ordered from packages my cardholder! She said she would have it shipped tomorrow.
> 
> I know we‘re all pretty much in agreement that Mononoke, Ponyo or Howl could be next because of their popularity but *what are your dream LoewexGhibli items?* I would love a blanket with Kiki‘s house or an interpretation of the Clock from Whisper of the Heart. Imagine an Amazona bag with the clock as marquetry/embroidery. I‘d sell a kidney for that ngl.
> 
> (Hi JW Anderson if you’re reading this)
> 
> I would also some more subtle marquetry, maybe a tone-in-tone bag with the wreath from Kiki‘s bakery. Or a hammock with Jiji in the cage!



All 3 Totoros on one small Puzzle or Hammock (all leather, not a canvas fan). And Totoro bag charms.


----------



## Ally1707

CrackBerryCream said:


> All 3 Totoros on one small Puzzle or Hammock (all leather, not a canvas fan). And Totoro bag charms.



I didn’t even thing about more Totoro items. Now that you mention it, I wish they had done a bag with Mei on it. I love her so much. Her chasing the little Totoro is one of my favorite movie scenes ever!


----------



## wimp

Ally1707 said:


> Loving all the pics!!
> 
> I really hope they lean into the home goods thing next year as well. I would love a blanket. My items are  still on their way but my scarf might actually be delivered tomorrow so I will post re: packaging!
> 
> I did receive stickers with my Totoro Gate Pouch last year but no other goodies. And it'll be interesting to see how the SA I ordered from packages my cardholder! She said she would have it shipped tomorrow.
> 
> I know we‘re all pretty much in agreement that Mononoke, Ponyo or Howl could be next because of their popularity but *what are your dream LoewexGhibli items?* I would love a blanket with Kiki‘s house or an interpretation of the Clock from Whisper of the Heart. Imagine an Amazona bag with the clock as marquetry/embroidery. I‘d sell a kidney for that ngl.
> 
> (Hi JW Anderson if you’re reading this)
> 
> I would also some more subtle marquetry, maybe a tone-in-tone bag with the wreath from Kiki‘s bakery. Or a hammock with Jiji in the cage!



Thinking about that question actually makes me kind of sad because the mini mint puzzle is probably my dream item. Some of my favourite creatures from the Ghibli universe, in my favourite colour, also featuring a candy that I really like. And having had it in my shopping cart on 2 separate occasions (presale, then MyTheresa) and forcing myself to close the browser. Part of me wonders if I messed up by not buying it but at the end of the day, I refuse to go into debt for a purse. Hopefully something with Calcifer or JiJi catches my eye in the future


----------



## heartfelt

Kiki would be my dream collab as it’s my favorite Ghibli movie. My CC would be on fire if they do a collab because I’d need everything.


----------



## despair

fashionistanyc_93 said:


> I just noticed I responded to the wrong post…meant to be yours haha
> 
> yes! I looove the blanket too. Bigger than Hermes Avalon blankets I believe. I also saw the fleece one with Haku and it was small and cheap feeling. This one was much more lux.
> 
> The Yubaba tote is so exquisite! Love it so much. It’s probably the only bag from the collection that had a panoramic scenic view (in the back). Reminds me of my grandma haha especially since she had a jewelry store.
> 
> The lantern bag I was told the store only received 1.


I loved the print on the blanket too! I told my SA I wanted it, but the only thing that changed my mind was that it was 100% cotton and not wool like what I had hoped it would be. Also passed on the Yubaba bag but was obsessed with it and really regretting not getting it sigh. 

Agree that the fleece blanket was disappointing, it looked and felt so cheap, like a souvenir store item than a luxury one!


----------



## fashionistanyc_93

fettfleck said:


> Haha, no problem! Actually how does the blanket feel like? Does it have a more fluffy or smooth surface?


Not fluffy. Smooth but to the touch there’s texture..almost like a fine thin waffle knitted sweater. It’s really hard to explain. It’s a cotton, but spun in a way I’ve never seen before..it’s not like a bed blanket. Slightly heavy too. It’s def worth it. Definitely prefer it over the fleece haku version.


----------



## sonozen

Just curious, has anyone seen/ bought the susuwatari charm holding the pink star? Seems like there are 4 variations of the charm but the one that is widely available is the tan straps with gold star? 

And I do so want to get the stud charm too but... ended up forgoing it cause it looks less versatile. Anyone who got it, please share action pics!!!


----------



## Rouge pomme

To the people who ordered items in the Totoro collab last year, did you have to wait a few days before you received shipping confirmation? I'm thinking that the longer it takes, the higher likelihood that they'll run out of stock and start cancelling orders


----------



## vachefou

Especially with the impending LV taurillon gradient pieces, if they cancelled my plump chicken mini puzzle my wallet would thank them. But I'd be pretty miffed if the Otori-sama mini puzzle is out of stock considering that it was available for online purchase for at least 14 hours after my order.


----------



## Diyushi

I checked out and paid about 40 min after pre-sale started and have been waiting nervously all weekend.  Got a text today that the order is being shipped via DHL from Germany. (I'm Canadian).  Website still says processing. We ordered a scarf, tshirt, small wallet and a bag charm. Hoping all make it!

This timing is on par with the Totoro collab.


----------



## despair

vachefou said:


> Especially with the impending LV taurillon gradient pieces, if they cancelled my plump chicken mini puzzle my wallet would thank them. But I'd be pretty miffed if the Otori-sama mini puzzle is out of stock considering that it was available for online purchase for at least 14 hours after my order.


I paid a full deposit for the Keepall XS in that collection! Part of the reason why I held back on buying too many bags from this Spirited Away collab and opted for RTW mostly. Hope I don't live in regret and buyer's remorse!!! Haha


----------



## vachefou

despair said:


> I paid a full deposit for the Keepall XS in that collection! Part of the reason why I held back on buying too many bags from this Spirited Away collab and opted for RTW mostly. Hope I don't live in regret and buyer's remorse!!! Haha



Jealous! There was no preorder for the US. I still can't decide between the XS and the pink Keepall 50. I'm clearly not buying for specific utility lol


----------



## fettfleck

sonozen said:


> Just curious, has anyone seen/ bought the susuwatari charm holding the pink star? Seems like there are 4 variations of the charm but the one that is widely available is the tan straps with gold star?
> 
> And I do so want to get the stud charm too but... ended up forgoing it cause it looks less versatile. Anyone who got it, please share action pics!!!



I think I saw the black/pink one on the leather jacket in the youtube video from that Japanese woman. Perhaps, they are no stand alone sales items?


----------



## sonozen

fettfleck said:


> I think I saw the black/pink one on the leather jacket in the youtube video from that Japanese woman. Perhaps, they are no stand alone sales items?




Aahhhh the black straps with pink star susuwatari dangly charms are not on sale for most markets? I thought it's quite cute too but online there's only the susuwatari dangly charm with gold star  

Now I'm having FOMO for not picking up the press stud charm susuwatari


----------



## fettfleck

sonozen said:


> Aahhhh the black straps with pink star susuwatari dangly charms are not on sale for most markets? I thought it's quite cute too but online there's only the susuwatari dangly charm with gold star
> 
> Now I'm having FOMO for not picking up the press stud charm susuwatari



Found it. On the stock photo from Loewe one has a yellow, one a pink star…
Have not seen them online anywhere, too, only ever the tan strap/yellow star one?


----------



## redwings

heartfelt said:


> Those pieces aren’t actually painted or printed on - Loewe uses leather marquetry to inlay the characters into the existing leather on the bag. A very tedious and exacting form of craftsmanship! Haven’t seen the spirited away bags in person but if it’s anything like the totoro collection then it’s quite a beauty!



The leather marquetry work on my Kaonashi collection (small hammock, coin card holder and key charm) and the Bo Amazona are amazing. It is so finely done by the craftsmen that makes them worth the price point. It looks painted on but the deliberate stitching on all (except the coin card holder) gave it away.

LV canvas are just mostly lazy print ons. That’s why I don’t bother buying those bags.


----------



## redwings

sonozen said:


> Aahhhh the black straps with pink star susuwatari dangly charms are not on sale for most markets? I thought it's quite cute too but online there's only the susuwatari dangly charm with gold star
> 
> Now I'm having FOMO for not picking up the press stud charm susuwatari


It is available in the nearby Japanese Loewe store. Online - all gone within pre-sales.


----------



## fsadeli

Does anyone here knows why MyTheresa has the rights to sell the Spirited away collab and no other luxury ecommerce retailer(say NetaPorter)? I wonder why they didn't announce anything on their site or any promotional ads that they will be sold exclusively by them and MyTheresa, wonder why there's no announcement by Loewe, otherwise people would know sooner and get things from MyTheresa as well instead of crashing Loewe site.


----------



## sonozen

redwings said:


> It is available in the nearby Japanese Loewe store. Online - all gone within pre-sales.




I didn't even see it on the Asia Pac Singapore website! Only the tan straps with gold star showed up on the website. I suspect it's a Japanese market exclusive haha. Think Japan probably has the most stocks in the Asia (either that or on par with China?) so there are likely some stocks left in store even now (plus the price tag is definitely higher than most markets!).

On a happy note, my susuwatari coin card holder and gold star dangly charm should be arriving this week! My bf has gotten DHL's shipping text!


----------



## starkfan

Rouge pomme said:


> To the people who ordered items in the Totoro collab last year, did you have to wait a few days before you received shipping confirmation? I'm thinking that the longer it takes, the higher likelihood that they'll run out of stock and start cancelling orders


Yup, last year it took me a few days to receive a shipping confirmation. In between, I also received an email stating that my order was still being processed (although they may have done this because of the overall significant delays in processing orders last year, IIRC). I seriously hope that they learned from last year's debacle and don't have _that_ much of a mismatch between actual stock and the number of orders that the website could process before an item was marked as sold out online, though  -- keeping my fingers crossed for those who still haven't received any updates on their orders!


----------



## Logic

I called my local store to ask about the mini mint puzzle knowing the answer would be sold out. However they still have the white mini puzzle, Bo puzzle, black and red Amazona and some SLGs (wallets).

I feel I’m not missing out on the mint puzzle now


----------



## sjofaye

fsadeli said:


> Does anyone here knows why MyTheresa has the rights to sell the Spirited away collab and no other luxury ecommerce retailer(say NetaPorter)? I wonder why they didn't announce anything on their site or any promotional ads that they will be sold exclusively by them and MyTheresa, wonder why there's no announcement by Loewe, otherwise people would know sooner and get things from MyTheresa as well instead of crashing Loewe site.



I don't think there are any specific reasons aside from that Loewe just decided to work with them. During the Totoro x Loewe collection I remember Selfridges were the only ones that carried it online. However this time Selfridges didn't have the Spirited Away collection so I assume they are just working with different eCommerce retailers.

To be honest I feel like Loewe isn't that great with these Studio Ghibli limited edition drops so I'm not surprised people didn't know MyTheresa had it. Loewe is still posting the collection on their instagram page and people think the collection hasn't launched yet meanwhile majority of the items were gone days ago.


----------



## Mikab

Rouge pomme said:


> To the people who ordered items in the Totoro collab last year, did you have to wait a few days before you received shipping confirmation? I'm thinking that the longer it takes, the higher likelihood that they'll run out of stock and start cancelling orders



Yes, I had to check back through my emails but it was the same last year: first an order received email and later a confirmation. Plus an email about delays due to snow in Madrid


----------



## despair

My online order is still in limbo but the store bought items have been delivered!


----------



## Logic

despair said:


> My online order is still in limbo but the store bought items have been delivered!
> 
> View attachment 5292980


That’s an amazing haul!!!
Aww that mint puzzle bag


----------



## despair

Logic said:


> That’s an amazing haul!!!
> Aww that mint puzzle bag


Yes really feeling very blessed about the opportunity to purchase items this year after the total miss last year. Hopefully we can get good use out of everything we got!


----------



## Mikab

My Kaonashi coin cardholder just arrived from the online pre-launch order  Came with a special sleeve for the slg box and stickers. Very chuffed, it's lovely to get the limited edition experience in the post this time around. The coin cardholder is such beautiful craftsmanship - love!


----------



## BrightStar57

despair said:


> My online order is still in limbo but the store bought items have been delivered!
> 
> View attachment 5292980




What a gorgeous collection!! Congratulations and I hope you enjoy wearing these beautiful pieces


----------



## despair

Mikab said:


> My Kaonashi coin cardholder just arrived from the online pre-launch order  Came with a special sleeve for the slg box and stickers. Very chuffed, it's lovely to get the limited edition experience in the post this time around. The coin cardholder is such beautiful craftsmanship - love!


That's great to know they included so many nice things with the online purchases!


----------



## Mikab

despair said:


> My online order is still in limbo but the store bought items have been delivered!
> 
> View attachment 5292980



Gorgeous selection. Makes me rethink the RTW options too... I might cave in next year depending on which film they pick (crossing my fingers for Howl!)


----------



## Kookiliz

Mikab said:


> My Kaonashi coin cardholder just arrived from the online pre-launch order  Came with a special sleeve for the slg box and stickers. Very chuffed, it's lovely to get the limited edition experience in the post this time around. The coin cardholder is such beautiful craftsmanship - love!



Ooh amazing you got the special edition packaging! My pre-order on Loewe hasnt moved from ‘being processed’ yet (it’s just the Kaonashi cookie pouch) so thinking that might not happen, but thankfully my Kaonashi bracelet bag is now showing as shipped from MyTheresa! That was the main item I really wanted, but I assume I won’t get the fun packaging for that. I’m in the UK for reference!


----------



## despair

Loewe replied me via DM that they can confirm my order has gone through, just that they are experiencing unusually high order volumes and are trying to get packages out asap. Am fine with that as long as they don't discover suddenly they are out of stock...


----------



## Rouge pomme

I got shipping confirmation for the Boh cardholder! So happy 
Fingers crossed for everyone else still waiting for their orders!


----------



## maeverley

The way I’d lose all of my money if they did a Castle in the Sky drop... An Amazona with the robot holding Sheeta (or anything with the robot, honestly), or a sweater of the robot handing the flowers to Pazu and Sheeta with the tiny foxes running around in Laputa! OMG THIS IMAGE ON A SWEATER OR BAG OR BLANKET, I would lose my mind. I feel like a Hammock or tote with Laputa on it would be stunning, and they could do something really special charm-wise with the Laputian stone. Feel like there’s a lot to work with, but maybe that’s just me!


----------



## maeverley

Would also be thrilled with a Kiki launch. You just know they’d put this on a blanket or tote.


----------



## trunkdevil

despair said:


> My online order is still in limbo but the store bought items have been delivered!
> 
> View attachment 5292980


Just amazing.. excuse me while I drool some more


----------



## Logic

Is a year too long to wait for the next collab


----------



## despair

Logic said:


> Is a year too long to wait for the next collab


I need a year to heal my wallet! LOL


----------



## karmatic

I would love a Mononoke collab next, personally... I limited myself to one bag from this one, but with Mononoke I'd be buying out the collection oof! Maybe it's a good thing they haven't done it yet!

Still waiting on my shipping notification, though. Fingers crossed for today!


----------



## doni

So I just got my three separate online orders from Loewe.

The good news is they all came in the signature boxes and with stickers. But no notebooks


----------



## ramblemonkey

Got my online order for otori sama scarf. Came from Spain with no face box and susuwatari tissue but no stickers or notebook. Scarf is beautiful though!


----------



## Ally1707

Just picked up my scarf — so fluffy! Excuse the shoddy pictures, my lighting sucks!


----------



## rayceline

My susuwatari trifold wallet arrived and it is absolutely beautiful, far more stunning in person than it looked online! The leather is stunning and I love that the little stars are metallic. It came with a no face sleeve for the outer box and lots of stickers too


----------



## maeverley

Okay… got an update that my heel bag is on the way, but my Otori-Sama scarf and Shirt are still waiting to be shipped. I’m hoping most for the scarf, I realllllly hope it doesn’t get cancelled


----------



## mandiicandii

Still waiting on updates from my two orders: the brown small Susuwatari puzzle and the hanging charm + stud charm. It’s frustrating that they can’t do the cancellations earlier so that people can quickly find alternative means to purchase.


----------



## meowpurrse

Ahhhh I've been lurking here for a couple days (just signed up to post!) to see all y'alls happy news and updates! I finally got a shipping notification for 1/2 items, the susuwatari coin cardholder! I'm in California btw and I was able to get an order through 30 minutes after the delayed presale link came through! 

Does anyone know where it's shipping from? I got a random tracking number without any source as to what shipping service they are using. Maybe there will be a followup?

Still waiting on my Susuwatari fisherman hat to ship. *fingers crossed*


----------



## emmui

meowpurrse said:


> Ahhhh I've been lurking here for a couple days (just signed up to post!) to see all y'alls happy news and updates! I finally got a shipping notification for 1/2 items, the susuwatari coin cardholder! I'm in California btw and I was able to get an order through 30 minutes after the delayed presale link came through!
> 
> Does anyone know where it's shipping from? I got a random tracking number without any source as to what shipping service they are using. Maybe there will be a followup?
> 
> Still waiting on my Susuwatari fisherman hat to ship. *fingers crossed*


Looks like most items are shipped via DHL from Spain


----------



## meowpurrse

emmui said:


> Looks like most items are shipped via DHL from Spain


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## fettfleck

Mine are shipped from Spain, unfortunately via UPS… DHL would be so much easier to deal with…


----------



## trunkdevil

Yay my strap has shipped. Hopefully the rest of my orders make it now


----------



## gloomfilter

I got my mint mini puzzle and it’s o cute and the marquetry is wonderful! But I am disappointed that it didn’t come with any extra packaging — just a normal Loewe box and no stickers.


----------



## yahoo33

lvisland said:


> Yay my strap has shipped. Hopefully the rest of my orders make it now



jealous! I want the strap so badly lol


----------



## reyrey

I'm still waiting for my order to move from being processed... Do they confirm and ship it in one? If my credit card has been charged what are the chances that they will cancel my order now?


----------



## baglici0us

reyrey said:


> I'm still waiting for my order to move from being processed... Do they confirm and ship it in one? If my credit card has been charged what are the chances that they will cancel my order now?


I’m also waiting for my order to move from processed to shipped. It’s a small boh puzzle bag. The rest of my purchases (scarves and SLGs) have shipped already and one is arriving today, so perhaps it’s taking bags longer to ship.


----------



## reyrey

baglici0us said:


> I’m also waiting for my order to move from processed to shipped. It’s a small boh puzzle bag. The rest of my purchases (scarves and SLGs) have shipped already and one is arriving today, so perhaps it’s taking bags longer to ship.



Fingers crossed our orders aren't cancelled then! I was wondering if it was just me. With the Totoro release I purchased the yellow mini puzzle and it was shipped out the next day. Hopefully they'll send it out soon


----------



## leatherbabe

Ally1707 said:


> Just picked up my scarf — so fluffy! Excuse the shoddy pictures, my lighting sucks!


Those stickers are so cute. Can't wait for my order to arrive.


----------



## baglici0us

My two scarves were the first to arrive! Strangely enough they were in two different sized boxes. I would’ve assumed that with the product being the same size, they would be consistent with the box size as well. The boxes are packed in the exclusive sleeve and each came with a set of stickers.


----------



## cloudypeach

reyrey said:


> I'm still waiting for my order to move from being processed... Do they confirm and ship it in one? If my credit card has been charged what are the chances that they will cancel my order now?


Yeah I am in the same boat. My pending charge went through and I have been officially charged for my order but my 4 items still haven't changed the status from processing


----------



## despair

My three items are still processing too and I'm kind of doubting I will get anything (even though Loewe confirms the order, it seems the items are cancelled at point of warehouse picking). I'm hoping at least the RTW piece comes through!


----------



## Rouge pomme

despair said:


> My three items are still processing too and I'm kind of doubting I will get anything (even though Loewe confirms the order, it seems the items are cancelled at point of warehouse picking). I'm hoping at least the RTW piece comes through!


That's what my thoughts were too, that the warehouse cancels orders when they discover that stock has sold out.
Lucky that you have the impressive haul from the store purchases already!


----------



## karmatic

Looks like they found some more stock for the susuwatari sneakers at least — I'm seeing sizes available on their website where they haven't been for the last few days.


----------



## despair

karmatic said:


> Looks like they found some more stock for the susuwatari sneakers at least — I'm seeing sizes available on their website where they haven't been for the last few days.


Are any of you seeing sizes greater than 41 on the site? I actually managed to get to try on size 42 and 43 instore and bought a 42, but never saw men sizes online at all.


----------



## despair

Rouge pomme said:


> That's what my thoughts were too, that the warehouse cancels orders when they discover that stock has sold out.
> Lucky that you have the impressive haul from the store purchases already!


Yes luckily! This online purchase was helping a friend to purchase items but she's gotten the items successfully, so it's kind of an additional order now. I did order a Kaonashi black tee as well in my size to try and twin with my partner's tee so that's the one item I hope doesn't get cancelled!


----------



## vachefou

Heard a giant “THUD” in my doorway, DHL dropped off a hilariously large shipping carton for a scarf, but no movement on my mini puzzle purchase.   Maybe they’re trying to find an even bigger outer box for it


----------



## ramblemonkey

They’ve got most men’s and women’s sizing for the sneakers now! I got a restock email earlier today but they were all sold out when I went to look. Just bought my size…


----------



## Rouge pomme

despair said:


> Yes luckily! This online purchase was helping a friend to purchase items but she's gotten the items successfully, so it's kind of an additional order now. I did order a Kaonashi black tee as well in my size to try and twin with my partner's tee so that's the one item I hope doesn't get cancelled!


That's great for your friend - she can use the items and keep the duplicates in pristine condition as collector's items!
Hope you get the shipping confirmation for the Kaonashi black T-shirt soon! The waiting game is the worst


----------



## ramblemonkey

Also, I too got a ridiculously oversized box for the scarf. I thought at first I didn’t get the stickers but they were buried in an enormous nest of packing


----------



## ramblemonkey

A few new items added to My Theresa too


----------



## despair

ramblemonkey said:


> They’ve got most men’s and women’s sizing for the sneakers now! I got a restock email earlier today but they were all sold out when I went to look. Just bought my size…


Sadly only the female sizes up to EU41 are showing on the Asia Pacific website... Do they not think men in APAC are keen on the shoes? Haha.


----------



## yahoo33

ramblemonkey said:


> A few new items added to My Theresa too



I might need the $950 fleece blanket haha


----------



## ramblemonkey

despair said:


> Sadly only the female sizes up to EU41 are showing on the Asia Pacific website... Do they not think men in APAC are keen on the shoes? Haha.





despair said:


> Sadly only the female sizes up to EU41 are showing on the Asia Pacific website... Do they not think men in APAC are keen on the shoes? Haha.



Did you go through the main page and click on menswear? It only shows sizes up to 41 if it’s on the women’s shoe, even though it’s the exact same for men and women. USA site showing 40-45 available


----------



## despair

ramblemonkey said:


> Did you go through the main page and click on menswear? It only shows sizes up to 41 if it’s on the women’s shoe, even though it’s the exact same for men and women. USA site showing 40-45 available


Oh gosh what a noob mistake!! Haha. Yes I see them now, but none of the men's sizes are available to purchase!


----------



## ramblemonkey

A


despair said:


> Oh gosh what a noob mistake!! Haha. Yes I see them now, but none of the men's sizes are available to purchase!



bummer they’re not available! Maybe they’ll show up there later, like they did for the US


----------



## leatherbabe

fettfleck said:


> Some store display to drool over. Wish I had the fund to also get the NoFace small Hammock, it looked so versatile and beautiful!
> What was your experience from those who were in the stores? I did not have to wait. There was no line.
> 
> View attachment 5291352
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291353
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291354
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291355
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291356
> 
> 
> View attachment 5291357


That strap is stunning!


----------



## Logic

despair said:


> I need a year to heal my wallet! LOL


You’ve practically cleaned out the collection 

keep watering your money tree


----------



## despair

ramblemonkey said:


> A
> 
> 
> bummer they’re not available! Maybe they’ll show up there later, like they did for the US


Yes they've showed up now!! Haha. But my partner is a bit reluctant to twin with me despite being keen on the shoes. He wants to remain a unique snowflake


----------



## carraway

I see MyTheresa did restock a couple things and the sneakers were restocked on the main website. Is there a possibility maybe bags might come back if bags are returned/exchanged? I’m probably just impatient and kicking myself but the scalpers on the second hand market for this collection are insane. I’m sure it will calm down in a little bit but still, can’t believe some people are trying to get 3x the price for some of these items.j


----------



## despair

yahoo33 said:


> I might need the $950 fleece blanket haha


We saw the fleece blanket in person at the boutique and... honestly I would not recommend getting it. The fleece really looks quite cheap (even if it isn't) and the sizing is quite awkward. It almost feels like one of those freebie blankets you get from a Japanese mook magazine, and the only quality item is the unique leather patch that's embossed with the Loewe Studio Ghibli marque.


----------



## yahoo33

despair said:


> We saw the fleece blanket in person at the boutique and... honestly I would not recommend getting it. The fleece really looks quite cheap (even if it isn't) and the sizing is quite awkward. It almost feels like one of those freebie blankets you get from a Japanese mook magazine, and the only quality item is the unique leather patch that's embossed with the Loewe Studio Ghibli marque.



Thanks for letting me know! Saves me money


----------



## baglici0us

I’d love to see a reveal of the Amazona 28 with Chihiro & Haku if anyone managed to get one! I don’t see many reveals of it on Instagram.


----------



## despair

baglici0us said:


> I’d love to see a reveal of the Amazona 28 with Chihiro & Haku if anyone managed to get one! I don’t see many reveals of it on Instagram.


Momoland Tokyo on IG posted a number of photos of it on her IGS yesterday!


----------



## wimp

despair said:


> Momoland Tokyo on IG posted a number of photos of it on her IGS yesterday!



By any chance do you know the mark-up on buying through her? I'm sort of regretting not getting a mini puzzle and I see that she has the brown one...also concerned about customs and duties to Canada though


----------



## baglici0us

despair said:


> Momoland Tokyo on IG posted a number of photos of it on her IGS yesterday!


Thanks! Gosh, it looks stunning


----------



## Tarochan

despair said:


> Momoland Tokyo on IG posted a number of photos of it on her IGS yesterday!


It's really quite a shame that Loewe allowed these resellers to buy such large amount of items and limit the number of purchase from real consumers.


----------



## despair

star mix said:


> By any chance do you know the mark-up on buying through her? I'm sort of regretting not getting a mini puzzle and I see that she has the brown one...also concerned about customs and duties to Canada though


I asked her out of curiosity and the markup is quite... a lot. The charm goes for S$750 and she quoted me S$1,050 including shipping to Singapore. I think shipping to Canada would likely be a fair bit more since it's halfway round the world?


----------



## wimp

despair said:


> I asked her out of curiosity and the markup is quite... a lot. The charm goes for S$750 and she quoted me S$1,050 including shipping to Singapore. I think shipping to Canada would likely be a fair bit more since it's halfway round the world?


Ah yes that's quite a bit, thank you for the info! Really appreciate it


----------



## despair

Tarochan said:


> It's really quite a shame that Loewe allowed these resellers to buy such large amount of items and limit the number of purchase from real consumers.


No idea how her business model works but she has quite a bit of Chanel items, so given the purchase restrictions that Chanel has, I think she has a group of "real consumers" purchasing for her? I think most resellers have evolved along the way and become much more sophisticated in their methods too...


----------



## despair

star mix said:


> Ah yes that's quite a bit, thank you for the info! Really appreciate it


No worries! It is still less insane than some of the markups I've seen on resale platforms like Vestiaire - saw one Yubaba bag priced at S$8,000!


----------



## wimp

despair said:


> No worries! It is still less insane than some of the markups I've seen on resale platforms like Vestiaire - saw one Yubaba bag priced at S$8,000!



Yeah I saw this on Vestiaire! It's nuts!




The more I look at the soot sprite charm, the more I want it   I should have thought it through more in the days leading up to the presale. Seriously considering paying momoland's mark-up...


----------



## wimp

For anyone else curious, I reached out to momoland and she quoted $1043.10 CAD including shipping to Canada for the soot sprite charm. Can't justify it when I had my chance at the presale. But she did mention it's available for "preorder" so it sounds like maybe she doesn't actually have the items? I recall reading earlier in this thread that a store in Japan still had items available so maybe they have more stock? Hopefully this is helpful for someone else anyway


----------



## despair

star mix said:


> Yeah I saw this on Vestiaire! It's nuts!
> 
> View attachment 5293602
> 
> 
> The more I look at the soot sprite charm, the more I want it   I should have thought it through more in the days leading up to the presale. Seriously considering paying momoland's mark-up...


Well if you really want it then at least she's quite reputable and is unlikely to scam you of your money. It really is quite a cute bag charm, an improvement over last year's IMO!


----------



## wimp

despair said:


> Well if you really want it then at least she's quite reputable and is unlikely to scam you of your money. It really is quite a cute bag charm, an improvement over last year's IMO!



Thank you, that's great to know! I reached out to one of my Japanese friends to see if she has a Loewe store near her...all this trouble because I tried to have some self-discipline and be good lol   my partner said "I told you that you should have bought it!"


----------



## sonozen

star mix said:


> Thank you, that's great to know! I reached out to one of my Japanese friends to see if she has a Loewe store near her...all this trouble because I tried to have some self-discipline and be good lol   my partner said "I told you that you should have bought it!"



I totally understand cause of I'm just pining for the susuwatari press stud charm... Cause after my bf put in the 2nd order for the good-to-have susuwatari hanging charm I was like ok ok that's it... Already 2 items... So I told my bf yup I'm done when he asked if there's anything else. 

Now I'm like... yea yea so many more things I'd like nooooooooo  Unfortunately my friend's in Fukuoka and I don't think there's a physical store nearby oops. Sad that the JP website requires a JP credit card and billing address so no way I could order on my end


----------



## wenlet

I am firmly in the camp of “don’t feed the resellers”- the more we buy from them the more they’re gonna keep doing this because its profitable for them!


----------



## Logic

Looks like a few of us is having that thought of….oh I should have bought this during the presale…just to be kind to the wallet at the start. 

I too have been wanting more so went to check out what’s left in two stores today. Quite disciplined  felt like buying another SLG but only wallets left


----------



## gracieng

I got the shipped notification from DHL for my mini soot puzzle!!! So worth being up at 2 a.m. buying the pre-sale and frantically calling my card company because the payment kept being declined.


----------



## Ally1707

People are selling scratched off raffle tickets and notebooks on Vestiaire. Ridiculous!


----------



## fettfleck

Ally1707 said:


> People are selling scratched off raffle tickets and notebooks on Vestiaire. Ridiculous!



Oh, I saw that, too, that people are selling the scratch cards! Used ones. Why would someone buy that…?!


----------



## redwings

sonozen said:


> I totally understand cause of I'm just pining for the susuwatari press stud charm... Cause after my bf put in the 2nd order for the good-to-have susuwatari hanging charm I was like ok ok that's it... Already 2 items... So I told my bf yup I'm done when he asked if there's anything else.
> 
> Now I'm like... yea yea so many more things I'd like nooooooooo  Unfortunately my friend's in Fukuoka and I don't think there's a physical store nearby oops. Sad that the JP website requires a JP credit card and billing address so no way I could order on my end



Fukuoka has two Loewe stores. One in Tenjin Iwataya and one in Hakata. Both have the spirited away collection (probably not much now) according to the Loewe website.


----------



## redwings

fettfleck said:


> Oh, I saw that, too, that people are selling the scratch cards! Used ones. Why would someone buy that…?!


Same reason they buy paper-bags - can’t afford the stuff but want to seem like they own something from the brand. OR counterfeiters trying to get authentic packing to pass off.


----------



## doni

star mix said:


> Yeah I saw this on Vestiaire! It's nuts!
> 
> View attachment 5293602
> 
> 
> The more I look at the soot sprite charm, the more I want it   I should have thought it through more in the days leading up to the presale. Seriously considering paying momoland's mark-up...



Prices are crazy, but, the good thing about VC is that you can also look at items _actually sold_ and that tells a different story. I see nothing having gone for an exhorbitant prize. A couple of Hammocks have sold for around 1500 eur

Resellers hope that after a while of these items being shown at this prices, people normalize them or thing it is a bargain if they then put them down a bit. Don’t feed the monster!


----------



## doni

baglici0us said:


> My two scarves were the first to arrive! Strangely enough they were in two different sized boxes. I would’ve assumed that with the product being the same size, they would be consistent with the box size as well. The boxes are packed in the exclusive sleeve and each came with a set of stickers.





vachefou said:


> Heard a giant “THUD” in my doorway, DHL dropped off a hilariously large shipping carton for a scarf, but no movement on my mini puzzle purchase.   Maybe they’re trying to find an even bigger outer box for it





ramblemonkey said:


> Also, I too got a ridiculously oversized box for the scarf. I thought at first I didn’t get the stickers but they were buried in an enormous nest of packing



I also got different sized boxes for similar items, bizarre. And when the DHL courier came precariously carrying two tees and a scarf, it looked like I had ordered new furniture


----------



## reyrey

Finally got my shipping notification! Ordered the Bo mouse mini hammock during the presale period so that was quite a lag there (shipping to Australia). I did also send an email (no reply) a DM on instagram and several polite queries on their insta.... to which I also did not receive a reply. Hopefully it will come with some stickers etc though I see it is quite variable!


----------



## carraway

doni said:


> Prices are crazy, but, the good thing about VC is that you can also look at items _actually sold_ and that tells a different story. I see nothing having gone for an exhorbitant prize. A couple of Hammocks have sold for around 1500 eur
> 
> Resellers hope that after a while of these items being shown at this prices, people normalize them or thing it is a bargain if they then put them down a bit. Don’t feed the monster!



I’m hoping this goes the way of the Totoro collection where it will kind of begin to normalize in price after some time. I desperately keep looking at the Bo Hammock bag on VC but I know not to the feed the monster. I don’t mind a small mark up but literally 1200 extra dollars for the bag is crazy talk.


----------



## sonozen

YAY both my parcels have landed safely at the bf's! I can't wait to see them soon!  

I hope everyone gets their orders soon! Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## wimp

carraway said:


> I’m hoping this goes the way of the Totoro collection where it will kind of begin to normalize in price after some time. I desperately keep looking at the Bo Hammock bag on VC but I know not to the feed the monster. I don’t mind a small mark up but literally 1200 extra dollars for the bag is crazy talk.



I'm with you! Do you happen to recall how long it took to normalize after the Totoro drop? I'm ready to scoop up either of the mini soot puzzles or the soot charm if I find it close to retail.


----------



## carraway

star mix said:


> I'm with you! Do you happen to recall how long it took to normalize after the Totoro drop? I'm ready to scoop up either of the mini soot puzzles or the soot charm if I find it close to retail.



I noticed it started to normalize about 4-6 months. And by about almost year mark, there aren’t many listings on the various resale sites that are obscene above the original price. Like right now, some people are trying to sell the Kaonashi bag for literally 2900+ when it was only 1150. Which makes me personally more mad because I was trying to buy that one during the presale and it sold out while I was checking out. But similar bags from the Totoro collection eventually went down to the just a few hundred dollars over the original price mark for the most part.


----------



## wimp

carraway said:


> I noticed it started to normalize about 4-6 months. And by about almost year mark, there aren’t many listings on the various resale sites that are obscene above the original price. Like right now, some people are trying to sell the Kaonashi bag for literally 2900+ when it was only 1150. Which makes me personally more mad because I was trying to buy that one during the presale and it sold out while I was checking out. But similar bags from the Totoro collection eventually went down to the just a few hundred dollars over the original price mark for the most part.



Omg that is so comforting for me to hear, thank you. 4-6months is actually the ideal purchase time for me so I'm going to cross my fingers for both of us. I don't mind paying a small mark-up but I agree that current prices are outrageous.


----------



## wimp

Just heard back from my friend in Japan. She had been checking for the soot sprite charm for me and she said it's sold out online for them too and she called several locations in Tokyo and Yokohama but they don't have it either. Just an update in case anyone else was curious, hopefully this info helps 

Edit: I just realized that my friend's name is Chihiro, just so used to her name that I didn't even make the connection with Spirited Away but how fitting that she would be the one who was trying to help me out with this


----------



## DiJe40

I’m so glad my wallet arrived, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## BrightStar57

I’m so happy my boh mini hammock has arrived in the end - staying up until 1am to wait for the general release was worth it  It’s my absolute favourite handbag in my collection now, as Spirited Away has always been one of my favourite ever films and Boh in his mouse form reminds me of my beloved pet a lot. The bag design is also gorgeous. So just so very precious overall Also although the box it came in is white they did include the cutest stickers! Hoping everyone can receive the good news soon also x


----------



## fettfleck

I love looking at all your reveal photos!

I hope my order arrives… I had two missed deliveries now because UPS mailed a wrong time slot for delivery twice now…
So afraid the stuff gets sent back…


----------



## Liberté

carraway said:


> I noticed it started to normalize about 4-6 months. And by about almost year mark, there aren’t many listings on the various resale sites that are obscene above the original price. Like right now, some people are trying to sell the Kaonashi bag for literally 2900+ when it was only 1150. Which makes me personally more mad because I was trying to buy that one during the presale and it sold out while I was checking out. But similar bags from the Totoro collection eventually went down to the just a few hundred dollars over the original price mark for the most part.


That bag was cancelled after my order was confirmed from the Loewe sit, how annoying.


----------



## fromparis

baglici0us said:


> I’d love to see a reveal of the Amazona 28 with Chihiro & Haku if anyone managed to get one! I don’t see many reveals of it on Instagram.


I've posted a story with my haul on my Insta @aperfectdayinparis (still available in my highlight "Private"). Hope it will help  !


----------



## redwings

star mix said:


> Omg that is so comforting for me to hear, thank you. 4-6months is actually the ideal purchase time for me so I'm going to cross my fingers for both of us. I don't mind paying a small mark-up but I agree that current prices are outrageous.



It depends though. There is the last year’s totoro blue mini hammock I saw on sale for …$7000 USD, recently. Nearly made me throw up my coffee.

Less popular items may stabilise but the popular hot/iconic ones, no.


----------



## baglici0us

fromparis said:


> I've posted a story with my haul on my Insta @aperfectdayinparis (still available in my highlight "Private"). Hope it will help  !


What an incredible haul!


----------



## redwings

my haul from Loewe.

I am a big Kaonashi fan.  Bo just reminds me of my late hamster.


----------



## trunkdevil

Everything I ordered during pre-sale shipped this morning! Except the soot charm


----------



## baglici0us

baglici0us said:


> I’m also waiting for my order to move from processed to shipped. It’s a small boh puzzle bag. The rest of my purchases (scarves and SLGs) have shipped already and one is arriving today, so perhaps it’s taking bags longer to ship.


Just got the shipping notification for my Bo puzzle bag!


----------



## carraway

redwings said:


> It depends though. There is the last year’s totoro blue mini hammock I saw on sale for …$7000 USD, recently. Nearly made me throw up my coffee.
> 
> Less popular items may stabilise but the popular hot/iconic ones, no.


For that mini hammock, it does vary depending on where you look. If you look more from direct Japanese sellers, it’s down more in the 5500-6000 which is still a lot (and coffee throw up worthy too!). But a little better than 7000. But for the pouches, heel bags and puzzle bags, it’s definitely normalized to closer to their original prices or not as drastic of a mark up.


----------



## vachefou

Finally got a shipping confirmation for the Otori-sama puzzle! Alas, no update to the boh cardholder or soot mini


----------



## missmythology

The quality is lovely !  Just a quick phone photo, my other packages have some kind of delay.. 

I got all the wrappings and extras with mine. The fun part: they were just thrown in with the bag and not actually used for wrapping..
Like a build-your-own-loewe-purchase set..


----------



## Kookiliz

My pre-order for the Kaonashi cookie pouch and MyTheresa order for the Kaonashi bracelet bag have both shipped now! Based in Uk, from Europe  I was quite late on the preorder front!


----------



## fettfleck

redwings said:


> View attachment 5293907
> View attachment 5293908
> 
> my haul from Loewe.
> 
> I am a big Kaonashi fan.  Bo just reminds me of my late hamster.



Oh you are some Kaonashi fan! I love your Hammock! How does it look like inside?


----------



## protein_

Could be worth it to put items from the collab on your wishlist on MyTheresa -- I just got a notice that the candle was back in stock (ordered for my friend who's a huge fan & just got engaged)!
Fingers crossed the No-Face keyring comes back in stock... somehow my login was failing to let me buy from the pre-sale on Loewe.


----------



## wimp

protein_ said:


> Could be worth it to put items from the collab on your wishlist on MyTheresa -- I just got a notice that the candle was back in stock (ordered for my friend who's a huge fan & just got engaged)!
> Fingers crossed the No-Face keyring comes back in stock... somehow my login was failing to let me buy from the pre-sale on Loewe.



Thanks for the heads up! Do you know if it's possible to find out-of-stock items? Only the in-stock ones are showing up for me. I don't see the candle either so perhaps the site shows up differently for Canadians


----------



## heartfelt

I just got MyTheresa order of the mint puzzle and oh my am I in love. It’s quite tiny, but fits all my essentials. I figured since I have a small sized puzzle I should go for the mini. I love her! It was the first piece from the collection that really made me audibly gasp so I’m so glad she’s exceeding my expectations. Also I was a bit worried about the mint being too bright but the color is amazing! Love love love! Now just waiting on the two items I ordered from the Loewe site. Also - thought I’d mention that it just arrived with a yellow MyTheresa box with the dustbag and bag inside, no other special packaging.


----------



## emmui

heartfelt said:


> I just got MyTheresa order of the mint puzzle and oh my am I in love. It’s quite tiny, but fits all my essentials. I figured since I have a small sized puzzle I should go for the mini. I love her! It was the first piece from the collection that really made me audibly gasp so I’m so glad she’s exceeding my expectations. Also I was a bit worried about the mint being too bright but the color is amazing! Love love love! Now just waiting on the two items I ordered from the Loewe site. Also - thought I’d mention that it just arrived with a yellow MyTheresa box with the dustbag and bag inside, no other special packaging.


MyTheresa is a hit or miss with providing the original designer box along with their yellow box. I’m glad you got the piece you wanted!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

apparently I look like Boh the baby when I throw temper tantrums (according to the bf), so I got the cardholder that represents me best  

It doesn’t match my bag perfectly but it’s close enough!


----------



## fettfleck

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> apparently I look like Boh the baby when I throw temper tantrums (according to the bf), so I got the cardholder that represents me best
> 
> It doesn’t match my bag perfectly but it’s close enough!
> 
> View attachment 5294100



So cute!


----------



## bibogirl

Just got my mint mini puzzle! This is my first Loewe item. And I had been lukewarm to the puzzle bag before.  But now that I have the mini, I really want a small puzzle bag at some point.

I ordered it from Mytheresa. No box of any sort. Just the Loewe dust bag. I was hoping for stickers!


----------



## redwings

fettfleck said:


> Oh you are some Kaonashi fan! I love your Hammock! How does it look like inside?



Here you go. They used black canvas lining. I wanted the bigger kaonash hammock but it was all sold out during pre sales or rather, the system would not let me add. The small is pretty spacious if I need to stuff my iPad Pro 11.

My initial order was cancelled. So I rushed down to the store once it opened to grab it off the shelf. They only stocked 1.

Yeah the SA was pretty thrilled about me being kaonashi fan so she dumped more kaonashi stuff in front of me …oh man how can I resist.


----------



## fettfleck

redwings said:


> Here you go. They used black canvas lining. I wanted the bigger kaonash hammock but it was all sold out during pre sales or rather, the system would not let me add. The small is pretty spacious if I need to stuff my iPad Pro 11.
> 
> My initial order was cancelled. So I rushed down to the store once it opened to grab it off the shelf. They only stocked 1.
> 
> Yeah the SA was pretty thrilled about me being kaonashi fan so she dumped more kaonashi stuff in front of me …oh man how can I resist.
> View attachment 5294149



Thank you for the peek in!  It does look spacious, fitting an iPad Pro 11 sound like a reasonable size!
I didn‘t had the Hammock on my radar and was surprised how I like it when I saw it with the open wings - I was surprised it looked bigger than I thought. Because I was so excited about the soot small puzzle, I did not look at the Hammock in the store - should have done that! But thought, two bags are too much anyway… 

Perhaps I can score one after some time… 

So lucky, you were able to score it after the hiatus with the online ordering! Enjoy your bag!

Haha, the SAs always know one‘s weak spots…


----------



## hijulisa

I am absolutely loving all the candy that everyone is posting/sharing! 
I wanted to get the small soot puzzle bag but the website was insanely laggy that I had given up.


----------



## redwings

fettfleck said:


> Thank you for the peek in!  It does look spacious, fitting an iPad Pro 11 sound like a reasonable size!
> I didn‘t had the Hammock on my radar and was surprised how I like it when I saw it with the open wings - I was surprised it looked bigger than I thought. Because I was so excited about the soot small puzzle, I did not look at the Hammock in the store - should have done that! But thought, two bags are too much anyway…
> 
> Perhaps I can score one after some time…
> 
> So lucky, you were able to score it after the hiatus with the online ordering! Enjoy your bag!
> 
> Haha, the SAs always know one‘s weak spots…



You are welcome!  If the store had the Kaonashi Amazona 19… oh boi.

The small soot puzzle is very nicely made too. But I already have a medium puzzle bag which I am happy with. The Amazona19 is to replace my twenty year old one which has been used to irreparable death. Hammock was because…Kaonashi.


----------



## Logic

Love seeing everyone’s haul come through!


----------



## protein_

star mix said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Do you know if it's possible to find out-of-stock items? Only the in-stock ones are showing up for me. I don't see the candle either so perhaps the site shows up differently for Canadians



I shipped it to my friend in Toronto -- it was priced in Euros... I Googled the items I wanted and Mytheresa after the product name, then put them on my wishlist ahah.
The candle looks sold out now and hadn't appeared in Mytheresa site search, I initially added it by Googling it.


----------



## wimp

protein_ said:


> I shipped it to my friend in Toronto -- it was priced in Euros... I Googled the items I wanted and Mytheresa after the product name, then put them on my wishlist ahah.
> The candle looks sold out now and hadn't appeared in Mytheresa site search, I initially added it by Googling it.



Thanks so much for the info! I did this and was able to add items to my wishlist


----------



## Kookiliz

My bracelet bag arrived from MyTheresa! It came without any Loewe packaging apart from the dust bag, but I’ve also just spotted that the pleating has a flaw. I’m not likely to get another based on the sales of this launch, but this is on the side which is likely to be on show. Would you keep it? I’m a little sad!


----------



## despair

Still no movement on the online order... I wish it would reflect a status either way honestly, so strange that a bunch of orders just seem stuck in limbo while others have shipped...


----------



## wimp

Kookiliz said:


> My bracelet bag arrived from MyTheresa! It came without any Loewe packaging apart from the dust bag, but I’ve also just spotted that the pleating has a flaw. I’m not likely to get another based on the sales of this launch, but this is on the side which is likely to be on show. Would you keep it? I’m a little sad!
> View attachment 5294267



I would probably email them to see if there's anything they could do but otherwise would keep it. I'm sorry though, that's really frustrating  Is it possible to see more zoomed out photos? Maybe it's not as noticeable as you think


----------



## despair

Kookiliz said:


> My bracelet bag arrived from MyTheresa! It came without any Loewe packaging apart from the dust bag, but I’ve also just spotted that the pleating has a flaw. I’m not likely to get another based on the sales of this launch, but this is on the side which is likely to be on show. Would you keep it? I’m a little sad!
> View attachment 5294267


That's so sad! Do you feel it's something that can be worked out of the bag or it's a permanent crease? Have not seen anyone own the same style of bag and wondering if it's a crease that would show up eventually?


----------



## Rouge pomme

Kookiliz said:


> My bracelet bag arrived from MyTheresa! It came without any Loewe packaging apart from the dust bag, but I’ve also just spotted that the pleating has a flaw. I’m not likely to get another based on the sales of this launch, but this is on the side which is likely to be on show. Would you keep it? I’m a little sad!


That seems like a sizeable flaw  I'd probably keep it because you're unlikely to find another one. Maybe ask a cobbler if there's any way to minimise the mis-folded pleats?


----------



## ramblemonkey

some new RTW back in stock on Loewe website... wonder if this means some of the leather goods will be back? despite what they said on IG


----------



## redwings

Kookiliz said:


> My bracelet bag arrived from MyTheresa! It came without any Loewe packaging apart from the dust bag, but I’ve also just spotted that the pleating has a flaw. I’m not likely to get another based on the sales of this launch, but this is on the side which is likely to be on show. Would you keep it? I’m a little sad!
> View attachment 5294267


Just bring it to a Loewe shop and see what they can sort out for you. At most, they can repair it. At worse, you can choose to keep it if they offer a refund.

After all, it is a matter of unstitching and restitching the part ,where the leather marquetry is, back onto the leather. It’s their QC issue.


----------



## redwings

Rouge pomme said:


> That seems like a sizeable flaw  I'd probably keep it because you're unlikely to find another one. Maybe ask a cobbler if there's any way to minimise the mis-folded pleats?



Best not to approach a cobbler but Loewe first. If it is touched by a cobbler, it may affect Loewe’s warranty on it.


----------



## despair

ramblemonkey said:


> some new RTW back in stock on Loewe website... wonder if this means some of the leather goods will be back? despite what they said on IG


It's really more likely returns or reallocation of stock rather than a genuine restock... And I don't think the leather goods will see any restock, never happened last year either...


----------



## Rouge pomme

redwings said:


> Best not to approach a cobbler but Loewe first. If it is touched by a cobbler, it may affect Loewe’s warranty on it.


Good point!


----------



## HerPurplePlasticPurse

Have been following this thread since before the pre-sale started... just got my gorgeous mini-puzzle tonight and was quite excited for it to say the least. I was, however, disappointed that it didn't come with the special stickers, or any other accoutrement I saw others receive. I want to love it wholeheartedly, but admittedly am a bit puzzled (despite the warnings that Totoro was less than organized last year) that they can't get the online ordering system right (it took around half an hour for me to get to the page with my bag and make it through checkout) or provide all the customers with the packaging they stated it would have on IG... though I'm glad mine wasn't one of the cancelled ones!


----------



## vachefou

HerPurplePlasticPurse said:


> Have been following this thread since before the pre-sale started... just got my gorgeous mini-puzzle tonight and was quite excited for it to say the least. I was, however, disappointed that it didn't come with the special stickers, or any other accoutrement I saw others receive. I want to love it wholeheartedly, but admittedly am a bit puzzled (despite the warnings that Totoro was less than organized last year) that they can't get the online ordering system right (it took around half an hour for me to get to the page with my bag and make it through checkout) or provide all the customers with the packaging they stated it would have on IG... though I'm glad mine wasn't one of the cancelled ones!



did you check the nest of cardboard? in my first box the stickers had slipped down below it. the second scarf box (accidental duplicate, another oversized box) got opened out of curiosity, had a kaonashi box sleeve but no stickers


----------



## HerPurplePlasticPurse

vachefou said:


> did you check the nest of cardboard? in my first box the stickers had slipped down below it. the second scarf box (accidental duplicate, another oversized box) got opened out of curiosity, had a kaonashi box sleeve but no stickers


Yep. Checked every inch, needless to say ... c'est la vie


----------



## biibiin

Candle from MyTheresa. Wallet and Charm from Loewe website presale. Unfortunately no stickers, maybe it only comes with larger purchases 

The candle has the cutest box!!


----------



## xCloverx

Everyone's loot has been so beautiful.  My online order got cancelled.  Wondering if anyone got the bag straps so I can at least admire some eye candy.


----------



## Logic

xCloverx said:


> Everyone's loot has been so beautiful.  My online order got cancelled.  Wondering if anyone got the bag straps so I can at least admire some eye candy.


Sorry to hear, what did you order that was canceled?


----------



## xCloverx

Logic said:


> Sorry to hear, what did you order that was canceled?


The canvas bag strap with the susuwatari on it,  the susuwatari charm and the brown susuwatari mini puzzle.  I did it in one order and the whole order got cancelled.  I think next time I will order the items separately so maybe increase chances of getting an item?  Although I don't think there are other Ghibli studio movies with the susuwatari so this was probably the last chance.


----------



## starkfan

I received my online order from the Loewe website yesterday (the anagram Susuwatari bag strap and 3 SLGs), and I'm also a little bummed that I didn't receive any stickers!   The small boxes for the 3 SLGs had the Chihiro sleeve over each box, as well as the little booklet inside on the Spirited Away collaboration, but the bag strap for some reason did not even have the collaboration booklet, nor any special packaging (it just came in a larger white Loewe box and ribbon)...

I remember the online order packaging for last year's Totoro collaboration being rather inconsistent too (eg some people got stickers -- including myself -- whilst others did not), so again I'm slightly bummed that Loewe still hasn't sorted their shiz out to fulfill these special collaboration orders better (and more consistently!)... (And yeah, I did dig through the nest of shredded cardboard on the tips of the other members here, but that didn't turn up anything... ) Although the upside is that none of my items got cancelled, at least.

Pics of the eye candy to follow!

(On a related note -- for anyone else who ordered multiple items in the same order that shipped at the same time, did you also receive each item in a separate shipping box (but same tracking number)? I vaguely recall my Totoro order (2 items) coming in separate shipping boxes, and my 4 items this time also came in 4 separate shipping boxes, even though I'm sure the smaller SLG boxes could've been combined at least 2 in 1 box, if not all 3 in the same box! Doesn't seem like the most environmentally-friendly way to ship these orders, and it also makes me wonder if that's why they are inconsistent with packing the stickers etc with each order (eg if different people packed the different shipping boxes for 1 order, and they all assumed the others would include the stickers instead, so no one ended up including the stickers  )...)


----------



## Tarochan

My first shipment from Mytheresa: a few RTWs, candle, card holder and the susuwatari charm.


----------



## gracieng

The mini puzzle arrived in a ridiculously large box  so happy with the purchase! But wish the online purchases came with more goodies and cute packaging. They did give me a sticker set though!


----------



## heartfelt

Received the kaonashi card holder from Loewe’s website today. Came with a sleeve  and stickers just as last year’s did. I only received a sleeve with my slg purchase last year. I wonder if the items in larger boxes will come with sleeves too. 

Are we liking the online packaging with the sleeve and stickers or the in store packaging with notebooks, candies and shopping bags better? I’m still contemplating going in store to check out stock but I may give it a week or two to see if any returns come in. I went in a few weeks after last year’s launch and scored a hoodie so hopefully the same thing works this time around!


----------



## Logic

xCloverx said:


> The canvas bag strap with the susuwatari on it,  the susuwatari charm and the brown susuwatari mini puzzle.  I did it in one order and the whole order got cancelled.  I think next time I will order the items separately so maybe increase chances of getting an item?  Although I don't think there are other Ghibli studio movies with the susuwatari so this was probably the last chance.


Oh no all the good stuff in one order  could you see if there’s anything left at your local store


----------



## vachefou

heartfelt said:


> Are we liking the online packaging with the sleeve and stickers or the in store packaging with notebooks, candies and shopping bags better?



The sleeve and stickers are appropriately commemorative but there's no particular durability to the sleeve (maybe if it was glossy or a printed plastic?). I'm also not entirely sure what to do with the box for the scarf, but I don't want to unsleeve each time to open a box. I'm not sure I'd have gotten use out of a notebook so I guess I find the sleeve better?


----------



## Sharona228

Anyone get the sneakers? Curious how they fit.


----------



## mandiicandii

That sucks! Did they not inform you of the cancellation until just recently? It’s so unfair because if you knew earlier you could have maybe gotten at least some of those items off mytheresa


----------



## despair

Sharona228 said:


> Anyone get the sneakers? Curious how they fit.


I normally wear a UK9/US10 and generally go for EU43 for Loewe so far, but for this pair I had to size down to EU42 as there was too much wiggle room when I tried on EU43 in the boutique. Pretty comfortable shoe otherwise! Haven't "road tested" them though!


----------



## wenlet

My packages arrived!! Quick preview before I take pics of everything


----------



## h2omarine

My Loewe website orders arrived today! Got sleeves and one set of stickers for the cardholders and mini puzzle order. No special packaging or stickers for the strap which I ordered separately. Love everything ❤


----------



## h2omarine

Btw I believe this is what's still in stock at the Las Vegas store as of today -- still some rtw!


----------



## Tarochan

Feeling romantic with susuwatari candle and trying on the bag charm on my balloon bag.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Tarochan said:


> Feeling romantic with susuwatari candle and trying on the bag charm on my balloon bag.


Incredible photography!!


----------



## Diyushi

DH ordered the Otari- Sama t-shirt and this is the sleeve it came in! It's so cute! The shirt fit sooo big, he's swimming in it!  Didn't realize LOEWE does oversized t-shirts and bought M, but he might do S or even XS next time.

The box it was delivered in is large enough to hold a small animal! LOL.


----------



## wenlet

Here are the photos I took of my haul!















(Yes, I stuck the cookie pouch in my Christmas tree to take a picture, because you can pry Christmas from my cold dead hands)

My order arrived in 3 different boxes. No additions with the cookie pouch (which I actually bought to put my beat pod pros case in because it doesn’t fit in any of my airpod pro carriers since I lost my airpods and replaced them with the beats- its a perfect fit!)

Scarf came with stickers and coal susuwatari tag, as well as sususwatari tissue paper

Flamenco bag came with outer box sleeve and stickers

So extras were kind of all over the place. I was hoping for themed sleeves on each box but they only put it in the most expensive item….

Overall quality of the items is excellent. I have no regrets!!

(If you can manage to catch it, I did put my unboxing on my ig stories, firstwenproblems)


----------



## badgalnini

Congrats to everyone on receiving their hauls, everything looks so fantastic! I missed out this time but hoping they'll do more Ghibli collabs in the future!


----------



## h2omarine

Comparison of this collab's susuwatari mini puzzle and the Totoro collab's heel bag!


----------



## fsadeli

Kookiliz said:


> My bracelet bag arrived from MyTheresa! It came without any Loewe packaging apart from the dust bag, but I’ve also just spotted that the pleating has a flaw. I’m not likely to get another based on the sales of this launch, but this is on the side which is likely to be on show. Would you keep it? I’m a little sad!
> View attachment 5294267


I saw bracelet pouch has pleated like yours on ssense website, they are not flaws I think..


----------



## Rouge pomme

Kookiliz said:


> My bracelet bag arrived from MyTheresa! It came without any Loewe packaging apart from the dust bag, but I’ve also just spotted that the pleating has a flaw. I’m not likely to get another based on the sales of this launch, but this is on the side which is likely to be on show. Would you keep it? I’m a little sad!





Not sure if this helps put your mind at ease, this bracelet bag (from Matchesfashion) also has folds across the pleats. Maybe it's a quirk of the bag? In which case - keep your bag


----------



## Mikab

wenlet said:


> View attachment 5294446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My packages arrived!! Quick preview before I take pics of everything



This scarf... Wow it looks fab on you! This launch has really made me pay more attention to the RTW and accessories, I'll have to prepare for a bigger splurge with next year's collab 

Edit: to tidy up as I am no talent in posting from my mobile


----------



## Mikab

h2omarine said:


> Comparison of this collab's susuwatari mini puzzle and the Totoro collab's heel bag!
> 
> View attachment 5294485


Oh thanks for this side by side! I've been looking at online pics of the Totoro susuwatari puzzle to compare to my new mini. The shades of brown are different (finally confirmed in your pic) and they have gone for more detail amongst the soots. I quite like that you can tell apart which collection it is, they clearly put time in for a fresh design.


----------



## wenlet

Mikab said:


> This scarf... Wow it looks fab on you! This launch has really made me pay more attention to the RTW and accessories, I'll have to prepare for a bigger splurge with next year's collab



thank you! It’s honestly so big I’m just going to use it as a shawl most of the time. Really warm and fluffy, though.

The one RTW I really wanted from this collection was the Kaonashi leather jacket, but I need to try on clothes before buying, especially for a collab like this with such a high price point and no way to exchange for another size as things will likely be sold out by the time I receive the order… when I was looking at a video of someone trying it on I was like yup there is high likelihood the sleeves would have been waaaay too long, too hard to get tailored locally.


----------



## fibbi

I guess I'm too late in the game I really love the bag charm...


----------



## fettfleck

starkfan said:


> (On a related note -- for anyone else who ordered multiple items in the same order that shipped at the same time, did you also receive each item in a separate shipping box (but same tracking number)? I vaguely recall my Totoro order (2 items) coming in separate shipping boxes, and my 4 items this time also came in 4 separate shipping boxes, even though I'm sure the smaller SLG boxes could've been combined at least 2 in 1 box, if not all 3 in the same box! Doesn't seem like the most environmentally-friendly way to ship these orders, and it also makes me wonder if that's why they are inconsistent with packing the stickers etc with each order (eg if different people packed the different shipping boxes for 1 order, and they all assumed the others would include the stickers instead, so no one ended up including the stickers  )...)



I ordered 4 small things, 3 in one order, 1 in a seperate order. Each one was shipped seperately (notification each different time) with four different tracking number. Not sure how they will arrive. 
Missed UPS twice now because they keep changing the delivery slots over the day at least twice (I organized my mom to stay at my apartment), but showing up many many hours prior to the announced delivery time anyway. Cannot change it online (their webpage keep erroring for that purpose) and a phone call was not helpful either…
Hope it works out today, otherwise I fear the parcels will go back. So afraid of that…!


----------



## Kookiliz

star mix said:


> I would probably email them to see if there's anything they could do but otherwise would keep it. I'm sorry though, that's really frustrating  Is it possible to see more zoomed out photos? Maybe it's not as noticeable as you think





redwings said:


> Just bring it to a Loewe shop and see what they can sort out for you. At most, they can repair it. At worse, you can choose to keep it if they offer a refund.
> 
> After all, it is a matter of unstitching and restitching the part ,where the leather marquetry is, back onto the leather. It’s their QC issue.



Here’s a pic of how I’d normally wear it, it’s a shame the creasing is on that side and not close to my body! It’s as if it was beautifully done and then someone sat on it, but it was wrapped ok from MyTheresa. 

Yeah I’ll contact MyTheresa first as that’s who I purchased through, but will try Loewe also as I did expect better from the quality!


----------



## Kookiliz

redwings said:


> Best not to approach a cobbler but Loewe first. If it is touched by a cobbler, it may affect Loewe’s warranty on it.





fsadeli said:


> I saw bracelet pouch has pleated like yours on ssense website, they are not flaws I think..





Rouge pomme said:


> View attachment 5294504
> 
> Not sure if this helps put your mind at ease, this bracelet bag (from Matchesfashion) also has folds across the pleats. Maybe it's a quirk of the bag? In which case - keep your bag



Thanks for the advice and these images guys! It does look like a common issue doesn’t it? It just doesn’t make sense when the rest of the bag is pleated so beautifully!

Side note - that green colour


----------



## vachefou

Received a cancellation notice for the soot mini, no explanation so I’ve asked for one (especially with them taking six days). Not holding my breath for the boh cardholder if they’re only just now trying to fulfill my order. Oh well!


----------



## karmatic

There's an Aogaeru wallet in stock on the Loewe website right now so they must be restocking SLG cancelations or returns! Run don't walk if you want it!

In brighter news my puzzle shipped though with DHL looks like it won't be here until next week...


----------



## sonozen

No special susuwatari tissue wrap nor stickers in both parcels, but 1 had the sleeves and the other had the susuwatari tag…  (inconsistent packaging seems to be their KPI…?)

Regardless, the marquetry is IMPECCABLE. I love it way more than the hanging charm! Now I regret not getting the Boh cardholder!!!

Not complaining cause this is a gift (oh why didn’t I ask for help to get the mini puzzle too… HAHAHAHA)


----------



## fettfleck

So everything luckily went well and I finally received my orders from UPS!!! UPS guy was superfriendly and I tipped him nevertheless because I think it is not his fault, when the company sents out superconfusing emails every day and delivering the whole day is a stressful job anyway.

I got 4 item, each separately packed and in a seperate, luckily quite fitting box, nothing huge. Two piece came with Spirited away boy sleeves and two with the soot sprite tag. Each had the sticker pack.

Here are some pics. I love love love the pieces! So happy I got the charms, was thinking around and around because the are so expensive and my main wish was the puzzle, but I thought that is a one time chance. Will just ban me from online shopping browsing the next months...


----------



## despair

sonozen said:


> No special susuwatari tissue wrap nor stickers in both parcels, but 1 had the sleeves and the other had the susuwatari tag…  (inconsistent packaging seems to be their KPI…?)
> 
> Regardless, the marquetry is IMPECCABLE. I love it way more than the hanging charm! Now I regret not getting the Boh cardholder!!!
> 
> Not complaining cause this is a gift (oh why didn’t I ask for help to get the mini puzzle too… HAHAHAHA)
> 
> View attachment 5294622


Fantastic that you've gotten them! My order with these items still stuck in the ether but really not holding my breath anymore. My friend's online order just got cancelled too...


----------



## despair

So this also happened today...


----------



## sonozen

despair said:


> Fantastic that you've gotten them! My order with these items still stuck in the ether but really not holding my breath anymore. My friend's online order just got cancelled too...



Oh dear…
No news yet? Maybe your RTW is holding it up??


----------



## sonozen

despair said:


> So this also happened today...
> View attachment 5294679



this is one of my fav pieces! (Other than the susuwatari with colourful logos!)


----------



## trunkdevil

Well, my soot charm was just cancelled..


----------



## Kookiliz

My Loewe pre-order pouch came today, no special packaging or stickers sadly! But it’s super cute.


----------



## despair

sonozen said:


> Oh dear…
> No news yet? Maybe your RTW is holding it up??


No idea man... Just want them to give me an indication either way... Sighs


----------



## Megs

I LOVE all of your pieces!! SO GOOD! I wish I nabbed something...


----------



## Greentea

redwings said:


> The leather marquetry work on my Kaonashi collection (small hammock, coin card holder and key charm) and the Bo Amazona are amazing. It is so finely done by the craftsmen that makes them worth the price point. It looks painted on but the deliberate stitching on all (except the coin card holder) gave it away.
> 
> LV canvas are just mostly lazy print ons. That’s why I don’t bother buying those bags.


Same! I just got the owl cardholder and the detail is incredible


----------



## Greentea

despair said:


> My online order is still in limbo but the store bought items have been delivered!
> 
> View attachment 5292980


THE Puzzles and those shoes! Your funds are giving me life! Enjoy


----------



## Greentea

Megs said:


> I LOVE all of your pieces!! SO GOOD! I wish I nabbed something...


Me too. These are pure joy and I am going to be better prepared next year if they do this again to get a scarf or slg. I don’t even like mohair and I’d still get a scarf. Works of art


----------



## yahoo33

My wallet from MyTheresa is here! Super excited!


----------



## vachefou

I don't know how calling about my order to find out the status of the cardholder ("I'm sorry I have no information to give as confirmation or cancellation") was going to improve the situation but a generic CS reply of "everyone's complaints are being noted for HQ" doesn't inspire me to trust their ordering/IT/warehouse for the future.


----------



## doni

vachefou said:


> I don't know how calling about my order to find out the status of the cardholder ("I'm sorry I have no information to give as confirmation or cancellation") was going to improve the situation but a generic CS reply of "everyone's complaints are being noted for HQ" doesn't inspire me to trust their ordering/IT/warehouse for the future.


I know they are a total disaster with these collections, but just to say that, generally, it is very smooth to order Loewe online and, at least in Europe, they ship fast and their customer service is very personalized. Once they ship the wrong pair of pants and they sent me one of their leather bracelets as compensation.


----------



## vachefou

doni said:


> I know they are a total disaster with these collections, but just to say that, generally, it is very smooth to order Loewe online and, at least in Europe, they ship fast and their customer service is very personalized. Once they ship the wrong pair of pants and they sent me one of their leather bracelets as compensation.



You're right, my scarf order shipped quickly; they seemed very relaxed about the fact that two went out and to simply reject one. It's just questionable and appalling that there are still orders a week later hanging out in confirmation purgatory - how do they not know how many are in stock/not yet arrived, quantity of orders versus stock, etc. Makes me wonder if several layers behind the website we end up at people in warehouses running around with handwritten notebooks (which is what I deal with in my job)


----------



## carraway

My Susuwatari Beanie and Boh Cardholder are out for delivery today via DHL.  I’ll show pictures once they are here! Also can give an opinion on the beanie as I haven’t seen anyone else really say anything about it


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Susuwatari stud charm


----------



## wimp

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Susuwatari stud charm
> View attachment 5294984
> View attachment 5294985
> View attachment 5294986



Suits your bag perfectly!!


----------



## Logic

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Susuwatari stud charm
> View attachment 5294984
> View attachment 5294986


Wow the pink stars matches the bag!!


----------



## carraway

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Susuwatari stud charm
> View attachment 5294984
> View attachment 5294986


I adore that combination!! Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## emmui

I got my order but they sent the susuwatari coin card case instead of the Bo red card holder. Client services was easy to get a hold of and they are rectifying the situation right now.

Did anyone receive a Bo red card holder by mistake? LOL


----------



## Purseperson420

They just canceled my order  I’m so sad. My order was placed 42 minutes after the pre launch opened


----------



## phishfan

Ordered five items but returning most of it. I think I’m only keeping the bag charm and candle!

Here’s the charm on the basket bag


----------



## baglici0us

Purseperson420 said:


> They just canceled my order  I’m so sad. My order was placed 42 minutes after the pre launch opened


So sorry to hear that. What did you order? Hopefully the website restocks returns as they receive them.


----------



## Purseperson420

phishfan said:


> Ordered five items but returning most of it. I think I’m only keeping the bag charm and candle!
> 
> Here’s the charm on the basket bag


It looks lovely! If you don’t mind what are you returning?


----------



## Purseperson420

. Thank you. The susuwatari coin card holder, chihiro heel pouch, and the otori-sama scarf. I wish they could just let me know if there are availabilities due to returns I feel they will sell so quickly on the website and I may not see it in time.


----------



## vachefou

Purseperson420 said:


> . Thank you. The susuwatari coin card holder, chihiro heel pouch, and the otori-sama scarf. I wish they could just let me know if there are availabilities due to returns I feel they will sell so quickly on the website and I may not see it in time.



I'm returning a chubby chicken scarf! Well, I will whenever they send me the DHL waybill...


----------



## Purseperson420

baglici0us said:


> So sorry to hear that. What did you order? Hopefully the website restocks returns as they receive them.





vachefou said:


> I'm returning a chubby chicken scarf! Well, I will whenever they send me the DHL waybill...


Woo maybe there’s hope! Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## phishfan

Purseperson420 said:


> It looks lovely! If you don’t mind what are you returning?



Boro bucket hat, vertical wallet with soot sprites, and the mini puzzle in mint. I love the puzzle but already have two so I can’t justify it.


----------



## Logic

phishfan said:


> Boro bucket hat, vertical wallet with soot sprites, and the mini puzzle in mint. I love the puzzle but already have two so I can’t justify it.


Ohhh I would love the mini puzzle, has regrets on not getting when I saw it in store. Hoping to catch your returns on the website (doubt it though)


----------



## heartfelt

Received my flamenco from Loewe today. Bummed because it didn’t come with a sleeve for the box, but I did receive stickers.

I like the flamenco a lot more than I thought I would. It’s such a perfect size! Definitely fits a lot more than the mini puzzle does. I told myself I would only keep one of these because I really don’t need two bags in the same color with the same susuwatari design but the flamenco is just so darn cute. What to do? I can’t keep both, can I?!


----------



## wimp

heartfelt said:


> Received my flamenco from Loewe today. Bummed because it didn’t come with a sleeve for the box, but I did receive stickers.
> 
> I like the flamenco a lot more than I thought I would. It’s such a perfect size! Definitely fits a lot more than the mini puzzle does. I told myself I would only keep one of these because I really don’t need two bags in the same color with the same susuwatari design but the flamenco is just so darn cute. What to do? I can’t keep both, can I?!



If I were you, I'd keep both and then if I changed my mind down the road, I'm sure it would be an easy item to sell! They are both beautiful on you!


----------



## wimp

heartfelt said:


> Received my flamenco from Loewe today. Bummed because it didn’t come with a sleeve for the box, but I did receive stickers.
> 
> I like the flamenco a lot more than I thought I would. It’s such a perfect size! Definitely fits a lot more than the mini puzzle does. I told myself I would only keep one of these because I really don’t need two bags in the same color with the same susuwatari design but the flamenco is just so darn cute. What to do? I can’t keep both, can I?!



Also to be frank, if you do ever decide to sell one down the road, please send me the listing because I will buy it


----------



## wenlet

heartfelt said:


> Received my flamenco from Loewe today. Bummed because it didn’t come with a sleeve for the box, but I did receive stickers.
> 
> I like the flamenco a lot more than I thought I would. It’s such a perfect size! Definitely fits a lot more than the mini puzzle does. I told myself I would only keep one of these because I really don’t need two bags in the same color with the same susuwatari design but the flamenco is just so darn cute. What to do? I can’t keep both, can I?!



I am also loving my mint flamenco. The only acceptable answer is to keep both. You’ll regret it later if you return one of them! I already regret taking various SLG out of my cart during pre-sale because I thought I shouldn’t have too much from one movie…


----------



## baglici0us

heartfelt said:


> Received my flamenco from Loewe today. Bummed because it didn’t come with a sleeve for the box, but I did receive stickers.
> 
> I like the flamenco a lot more than I thought I would. It’s such a perfect size! Definitely fits a lot more than the mini puzzle does. I told myself I would only keep one of these because I really don’t need two bags in the same color with the same susuwatari design but the flamenco is just so darn cute. What to do? I can’t keep both, can I?!


What a tough choice! They both look great on you! If only you could exchange the mint with the brown mini puzzle…


----------



## Logic

heartfelt said:


> Received my flamenco from Loewe today. Bummed because it didn’t come with a sleeve for the box, but I did receive stickers.
> 
> I like the flamenco a lot more than I thought I would. It’s such a perfect size! Definitely fits a lot more than the mini puzzle does. I told myself I would only keep one of these because I really don’t need two bags in the same color with the same susuwatari design but the flamenco is just so darn cute. What to do? I can’t keep both, can I?!


Keep both, you might regret returning either one


----------



## sonozen

heartfelt said:


> Received my flamenco from Loewe today. Bummed because it didn’t come with a sleeve for the box, but I did receive stickers.
> 
> I like the flamenco a lot more than I thought I would. It’s such a perfect size! Definitely fits a lot more than the mini puzzle does. I told myself I would only keep one of these because I really don’t need two bags in the same color with the same susuwatari design but the flamenco is just so darn cute. What to do? I can’t keep both, can I?!



If your _reall_y only have budget for 1, I'd suggest keeping the mini flamenco cause the puzzle seems to be a more classic model that will be used in all collaborations. 

The flamenco is not as common and I find that it is way easier to retrieve items or place them inside due to the unstructured body. The mini puzzle has quite a tiny opening and with that zip and flap, ease of retrieving/placing items is way lesser than that of the flamenco (but of course more secure than the flamenco's magnetic closure).


----------



## hijulisa

heartfelt said:


> Received my flamenco from Loewe today. Bummed because it didn’t come with a sleeve for the box, but I did receive stickers.
> 
> I like the flamenco a lot more than I thought I would. It’s such a perfect size! Definitely fits a lot more than the mini puzzle does. I told myself I would only keep one of these because I really don’t need two bags in the same color with the same susuwatari design but the flamenco is just so darn cute. What to do? I can’t keep both, can I?!



I never considered the flamenco but I actually think I like this particular colorway with the soots more than the mini puzzle!


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

Received my order today! I think I’ll return the scarf and the mini flamenco - it’s much smaller than I hoped!


----------



## dilipalomino

Am I being nitpicky and ungrateful with my Boh cardholder? There’s a slight “chip” where the black painting/seal is missing a spot on the top and it’s bugging me so much… but I don’t see any solution other than trying to fill that spot in by myself? Sharpie time?


----------



## vachefou

dilipalomino said:


> Am I being nitpicky and ungrateful with my Boh cardholder? There’s a slight “chip” where the black painting/seal is missing a spot on the top and it’s bugging me so much… but I don’t see any solution other than trying to fill that spot in by myself? Sharpie time?



maybe an acrylic leather paint?


----------



## despair

dilipalomino said:


> Am I being nitpicky and ungrateful with my Boh cardholder? There’s a slight “chip” where the black painting/seal is missing a spot on the top and it’s bugging me so much… but I don’t see any solution other than trying to fill that spot in by myself? Sharpie time?


Are you referring to the glazing? I think this could potentially something that Loewe can fix for you - if you have a boutique near you, perhaps an option is to bring it down for them to take a look.


----------



## Logic

Just visited my local store to see what’s left and picked this up to go with my black Kaonashi cardholder.


----------



## carraway

I apologize for this being so late in the night, but the quality on the card holder and beanie is amazing. I love how the beanie is a tight fight to the head and doesn’t do that hipster poof thing. Also the stitching on the beanie is just absolutely gorgeous. My partner might have grilled me for spending as much as I did on these two items but it’s whatever. 

This kind of just fuels my desire for a bag, but just need to keep my eyes on the second hand market for the right one at the right price!


----------



## dilipalomino

vachefou said:


> maybe an acrylic leather paint?


That’s something I could do!


----------



## dilipalomino

despair said:


> Are you referring to the glazing? I think this could potentially something that Loewe can fix for you - if you have a boutique near you, perhaps an option is to bring it down for them to take a look.


Oh wow, I didn’t know Loewe offered that kind of service, thank you for this information~!


----------



## grumpy1231

Hey everyone, just got my items and also got invited to a spirited away event… here are some pictures.

We made our own susuwatari and were offered drinks/small bites.  Other than that, we got to take back the “mold” for the susuwatari so we could make more if we wanted, along with a pair of really nice Loewe scissors.


----------



## fettfleck

grumpy1231 said:


> Hey everyone, just got my items and also got invited to a spirited away event… here are some pictures.
> 
> We made our own susuwatari and were offered drinks/small bites.  Other than that, we got to take back the “mold” for the susuwatari so we could make more if we wanted, along with a pair of really nice Loewe scissors.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5295531
> View attachment 5295532
> View attachment 5295530
> 
> View attachment 5295531
> View attachment 5295532
> View attachment 5295530



So cute. Cool, I remember making Pompoms like that as a child! Actually great idea to make soots that way.


----------



## despair

No email still but another DM to Loewe has resulted in a reply confirming my order is cancelled:



At least now there's a concrete indication of cancelation. Good luck to the rest who haven't received any updates, may the odds be ever in your favor. Blessed be!


----------



## Rouge pomme

despair said:


> No email still but another DM to Loewe has resulted in a reply confirming my order is cancelled:
> 
> View attachment 5295540
> 
> At least now there's a concrete indication of cancelation. Good luck to the rest who haven't received any updates, may the odds be ever in your favor. Blessed be!


Sorry to see that it's ended in disappointment for you. But you're right, at least you have confirmation now instead of waiting for a response.
Hope you're able to enjoy all the wonderful items in your haul! Very fortunate you were able to purchase in-store before the pre-release


----------



## despair

Rouge pomme said:


> Sorry to see that it's ended in disappointment for you. But you're right, at least you have confirmation now instead of waiting for a response.
> Hope you're able to enjoy all the wonderful items in your haul! Very fortunate you were able to purchase in-store before the pre-release


Yes, very happy with what I had gotten already from the collection! Hopefully they will process the refund quickly though. Haha.


----------



## vachefou

despair said:


> No email still but another DM to Loewe has resulted in a reply confirming my order is cancelled:
> 
> At least now there's a concrete indication of cancelation. Good luck to the rest who haven't received any updates, may the odds be ever in your favor. Blessed be!



Ooo that's the same canned response I got!


----------



## Purseperson420

despair said:


> No email still but another DM to Loewe has resulted in a reply confirming my order is cancelled:
> 
> View attachment 5295540
> 
> At least now there's a concrete indication of cancelation. Good luck to the rest who haven't received any updates, may the odds be ever in your favor. Blessed be!


I’m so sorry to hear this . My order was also cancelled yesterday. I didn’t get any message about a notebook but got this email and am confused. I feel it’s still cancelled but maybe they’re sending a notebook as well? The teaching number is “cancelado” so I’m assuming the items aren’t there? I clicked the tracking and the dates from September 2021 and all weird info. My account says my order is shipped though? Is this just a cruel mess up lol?


----------



## vachefou

Purseperson420 said:


> I’m so sorry to hear this . My order was also cancelled yesterday. I didn’t get any message about a notebook but got this email and am confused. I feel it’s still cancelled but maybe they’re sending a notebook as well? The teaching number is “cancelado” so I’m assuming the items aren’t there? I clicked the tracking and the dates from September 2021 and all weird info. My account says my order is shipped though? Is this just a cruel mess up lol?
> View attachment 5295730



My cancellation was subject line: "Your order [PRD-order number-item number] has been cancelled" so this looks like another one of their "technical glitches"


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

carraway said:


> I apologize for this being so late in the night, but the quality on the card holder and beanie is amazing. I love how the beanie is a tight fight to the head and doesn’t do that hipster poof thing. Also the stitching on the beanie is just absolutely gorgeous. My partner might have grilled me for spending as much as I did on these two items but it’s whatever.
> 
> This kind of just fuels my desire for a bag, but just need to keep my eyes on the second hand market for the right one at the right price!
> View attachment 5295461
> 
> View attachment 5295462
> View attachment 5295463
> View attachment 5295464
> View attachment 5295465


your Boh's eyeballs are so perfectly aligned! Mine has a lazy eye (a bit wonky, haha)


----------



## vachefou

duplicated oopsy


----------



## trunkdevil

Purseperson420 said:


> I’m so sorry to hear this . My order was also cancelled yesterday. I didn’t get any message about a notebook but got this email and am confused. I feel it’s still cancelled but maybe they’re sending a notebook as well? The teaching number is “cancelado” so I’m assuming the items aren’t there? I clicked the tracking and the dates from September 2021 and all weird info. My account says my order is shipped though? Is this just a cruel mess up lol?
> View attachment 5295730


I would email/contact them to be sure


----------



## redwings

dilipalomino said:


> Oh wow, I didn’t know Loewe offered that kind of service, thank you for this information~!



If I am not wrong, certain items come with a warranty for two years and they will repair for free if it is QC related. You have to check with the store.


----------



## ghoulish

heartfelt said:


> Received my flamenco from Loewe today. Bummed because it didn’t come with a sleeve for the box, but I did receive stickers.
> 
> I like the flamenco a lot more than I thought I would. It’s such a perfect size! Definitely fits a lot more than the mini puzzle does. I told myself I would only keep one of these because I really don’t need two bags in the same color with the same susuwatari design but the flamenco is just so darn cute. What to do? I can’t keep both, can I?!


Oh, I do love both of these styles, but I prefer the Flamenco. What a stunner! I agree with the others though, if you can keep both, why not?


----------



## ghoulish

carraway said:


> I apologize for this being so late in the night, but the quality on the card holder and beanie is amazing. I love how the beanie is a tight fight to the head and doesn’t do that hipster poof thing. Also the stitching on the beanie is just absolutely gorgeous. My partner might have grilled me for spending as much as I did on these two items but it’s whatever.
> 
> This kind of just fuels my desire for a bag, but just need to keep my eyes on the second hand market for the right one at the right price!
> View attachment 5295461
> 
> View attachment 5295462
> View attachment 5295463
> View attachment 5295464
> View attachment 5295465


This hat is my personal favorite item from this collection. Sooo cute, enjoy!


----------



## mandiicandii

No email still and Loewe over DM still said they were processing and were unable to confirm if my order was cancelled or not but I’m going to lean on the side of cancellation given how long it has been…


----------



## Mikab

Currently 28 products in stock on Loewe website - more than I've seen since pre-launch. No leather goods but the grey susuwatari scarf is there. Assume very limited stock...


----------



## meowpurrse

mandiicandii said:


> No email still and Loewe over DM still said they were processing and were unable to confirm if my order was cancelled or not but I’m going to lean on the side of cancellation given how long it has been…



Same, 1/2 items hasn't been processed yet. Reached out to Loewe over DM too, hoping to get a response back.


----------



## dilipalomino

redwings said:


> If I am not wrong, certain items come with a warranty for two years and they will repair for free if it is QC related. You have to check with the store.


Oh this is wonderful, thank you for letting me know!


----------



## trunkdevil

My goodies arrived!! No stickers or anything special but very happy I was able to get most of what I ordered. The Haku fleece jacket is by far my personal favorite wishing I got the blanket now too lol.


----------



## gloomfilter

Otori mini puzzle back in stock at Loewe website!


----------



## mollyloves

Kaonashi bucket hat! Wanted something Kaonashi, but already like the wallet I’m using. So I decided to go with a bucket hat, something I can wear year round.


----------



## fsadeli

grumpy1231 said:


> Hey everyone, just got my items and also got invited to a spirited away event… here are some pictures.
> 
> We made our own susuwatari and were offered drinks/small bites.  Other than that, we got to take back the “mold” for the susuwatari so we could make more if we wanted, along with a pair of really nice Loewe scissors.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5295531
> View attachment 5295532
> View attachment 5295530
> 
> View attachment 5295531
> View attachment 5295532
> View attachment 5295530


so cool!! Which country are you in and do you have to be VIP to be invited? I'm so jelly right now! haha


----------



## fettfleck

redwings said:


> If I am not wrong, certain items come with a warranty for two years and they will repair for free if it is QC related. You have to check with the store.



That is what my SA told me when buying the puzzle, too.
Two years warranty and they also have a touch up service for bags for about 80€ if the bag needs it after some use (leather care, small touch ups, not major repairs, though).


----------



## fettfleck

mollyloves said:


> Kaonashi bucket hat! Wanted something Kaonashi, but already like the wallet I’m using. So I decided to go with a bucket hat, something I can wear year round.


 
Supercute hat! That superhuge box though…!


----------



## eunaddict

Has anyone from Australia gotten any updates? I rang last week and they said everything was approved and in warehouse for packing....and then nothing since, the lady on the phone did say she'd call or email me if there were any changes or cancellations.

And then this week, they finally processed the payment from pending in my account to gone but still no updates.


----------



## Greentea

lvisland said:


> My goodies arrived!! No stickers or anything special but very happy I was able to get most of what I ordered. The Haku fleece jacket is by far my personal favorite wishing I got the blanket now too lol.
> View attachment 5295954
> View attachment 5295955


The shoulder strap is gorgeous


----------



## mollyloves

fettfleck said:


> Supercute hat! That superhuge box though…!


I know and the box within it only took up 25% of the space!


----------



## despair

eunaddict said:


> Has anyone from Australia gotten any updates? I rang last week and they said everything was approved and in warehouse for packing....and then nothing since, the lady on the phone did say she'd call or email me if there were any changes or cancellations.
> 
> And then this week, they finally processed the payment from pending in my account to gone but still no updates.


My credit card was charged too but they still cancelled my order, so at this stage I feel the likelihood is very high that your order won't be fulfilled. 

I would highly recommend you hedge your bets by ordering the shirt at MyTheresa instead - all sizes are still available and this would be a good chance to size down on the tee! Returns are free for Loewe so if they really come through you can still return the Loewe order.


----------



## Tarochan

I got most of my RTWs today! My favorite are the Chihiro hoodie and the susuwatari cardigan which is super soft. I ordered everything in XS and it already feels like XL.   Also sharing last year Totoro RTWs also in XS but feels a bit smaller.

I also got most of leather goods too including the shoes. Showing side by side with last year susuwatari shoes which I absolutely loved!


----------



## vachefou

An Otori-sama puzzle is ATB on the site!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

So sorry to hear about all these cancelled orders 

In other news, I just received the email today telling me that the Joe Hisaishi/Studio Ghibli symphony concert that is supposed to happen NEXT WEEK is being postponed to who-knows-when. I wonder if anyone else in this thread was also going to attend that concert. I can't believe they're just telling us now when I'm sure a lot of us (like me) have already booked our hotels & flights to NYC just to attend this concert. Seriously so frustrating - I hate these last-minute order and event cancellations


----------



## cubicu

After noticing my order sitting as processing for days, I emailed them and they told me that the order is canceled but will send a notebook.


----------



## Tarochan

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> So sorry to hear about all these cancelled orders
> 
> In other news, I just received the email today telling me that the Joe Hisaishi/Studio Ghibli symphony concert that is supposed to happen NEXT WEEK is being postponed to who-knows-when. I wonder if anyone else in this thread was also going to attend that concert. I can't believe they're just telling us now when I'm sure a lot of us (like me) have already booked our hotels & flights to NYC just to attend this concert. Seriously so frustrating - I hate these last-minute order and event cancellations


Ah too sad..but most likely it is for everyone's safety given the omicron situation at this time.  You can plan a new trip to the new Studio Ghibli theme park instead, once it's open in Japan, and once Japan opens for visitors again.


----------



## wenlet

The susuwatari cardigan is SO CUTE but given how frequently I spill things on myself not super feasible for me (I am very lazy about both taking things to, and picking up from dry cleaning, much less during pandemic times)


----------



## Purseperson420

lvisland said:


> I would email/contact them to be sure


Thank you, I did and they confirmed it was canceled. I got my refund at least. But man what a terrible glitch to send a “your order has been shipped” email when it’s been indeed canceled. And no offer for a notebook or anything . I’ll just keep enjoying all the posts on here!


----------



## vachefou

You might try to float a response asking if they can keep you on a waitlist for items? I had spoken to a phone agent and there was no offer of a notebook, but they offered the notebook when I emailed asking for clarification on the status of the "processing" item despite the other cancellation.

If the notebooks are going to be leftovers from the stores returning the materials (hence February delivery), I question whether one might even arrive! I doubt they'd be keeping track of that stock...


----------



## despair

vachefou said:


> If the notebooks are going to be leftovers from the stores returning the materials (hence February delivery), I question whether one might even arrive! I doubt they'd be keeping track of that stock...


It's easy to reprint notebooks - I think it would be super cool if they did a design specifically for the cancelled orders as a unique memento of their ****up  (one can dream)


----------



## vachefou

despair said:


> It's easy to reprint notebooks - I think it would be super cool if they did a design specifically for the cancelled orders as a unique memento of their ****up  (one can dream)



That'd actually be a really nice gesture, might tide us all over until next release's web disaster lol


----------



## Logic

Does anyone know if there’s any other exciting releases throughout the year? Surely they can’t rely on an annual studio ghibli release


----------



## Purseperson420

vachefou said:


> You might try to float a response asking if they can keep you on a waitlist for items? I had spoken to a phone agent and there was no offer of a notebook, but they offered the notebook when I emailed asking for clarification on the status of the "processing" item despite the other cancellation.
> 
> If the notebooks are going to be leftovers from the stores returning the materials (hence February delivery), I question whether one might even arrive! I doubt they'd be keeping track of that stock...


Good idea, I’ll email to ask- and I hope so after all that!


despair said:


> It's easy to reprint notebooks - I think it would be super cool if they did a design specifically for the cancelled orders as a unique memento of their ****up  (one can dream)


Love that idea would be such a nice gesture after all this! How can we make that happen


----------



## sonozen

Susuwatari outing! 
I need a pair of metallic gold with black base sandals to twin with Susuwatari…


----------



## despair

Logic said:


> Does anyone know if there’s any other exciting releases throughout the year? Surely they can’t rely on an annual studio ghibli release


Honestly I think that's about it for hype releases - personally I am a fan of Loewe's normal releases as well (the recent Herbarium collection was amazingly pretty) but you can rest assured 99% of the items won't be as sought after as anything in the Studio Ghibli collabs. I am also always looking forward to what each iteration of Paula's Ibiza would bring, but am not a fan of most of the Eye/Loewe/Nature collections.


----------



## grumpy1231

fsadeli said:


> so cool!! Which country are you in and do you have to be VIP to be invited? I'm so jelly right now! haha



Hey. I'm based in Taiwan and I've asked the SA yesterday - she said it's an exclusive event in Taiwan stores (Taipei/Taichung/Tainan/Kaohsiung cities). I don't really think I'm VIP as I've never bought from Loewe store before  - my purchases were from the official website. I think only a certain number of customers got invited though.

Retail prices here are higher, but because of the lack of traveling due to covid and the Totoro headache last year, I decided to ask about the Spirited Away collection a week before the collection dropped. I was able to purchase a bag and a scarf, and then ordered another t-shirt after it dropped. I did ask my SA about the coin purse, otori sama scarf, and the charm, but there were limited supplies so I got the coin purse and scarf through the Loewe website.

I think it also depends on the SA invitation. When I walked in, I was asked which SA I knew and she came over and greeted me and then I was escorted to the DIY table. The SA who was teaching me how to make the susuwatari said that there were a few curious customers who dropped by and asked them if they could try, or buy the yarn set, but was declined politely by them. They had about 20 - 25 attendants yesterday. I hope this helps!


----------



## despair

It's happening today in Singapore as well! We didn't get invited (it's complicated haha) but we asked our SA to keep a pair of scissors for us if anyone leaves theirs behind LOL.


----------



## grumpy1231

despair said:


> It's happening today in Singapore as well! We didn't get invited (it's complicated haha) but we asked our SA to keep a pair of scissors for us if anyone leaves theirs behind LOL.



This is a photo of the scissor (courtesy of my SA when she was hinting about the event). I hope you do get a pair! It’s really nice and easy to cut things with those scissors.


----------



## eunaddict

Finally got the cancellation email. 

Well, that entire process was disappointing, especially since I'm currently missing $5xxx+


----------



## Rouge pomme

If anyone is interested, the Chihiro and Haku blankets, and the Kaonashi hammock bag have been restocked on the website!


----------



## Logic

Both mini hammock bags (Bo and soot sprites) are also available. I just bought the soot sprite hammock


----------



## Rouge pomme

Logic said:


> Both mini hammock bags (Bo and soot sprites) are also available. I just bought the soot sprite hammock


You must have clicked fast - the susuwatari hammock is sold out again!


----------



## despair

Logic said:


> Both mini hammock bags (Bo and soot sprites) are also available. I just bought the soot sprite hammock


No longer available it seems. Congrats on getting the hammock!


----------



## despair

Oh my suddenly 38 products are in stock!


----------



## fettfleck

How can you see on the site what is in stock without clicking on each piece? I can only see availability on the single piece page, but not on the overview page?


----------



## Rouge pomme

There's a small square in the upper right hand corner "in stock" where the filter parameters are


----------



## fettfleck

Rouge pomme said:


> There's a small square in the upper right hand corner "in stock" where the filter parameters are



I tried that and it shows me available pieces at the top, but at some point the sold out pieces are starting and I cannot see when the available pieces stop.


----------



## Rouge pomme

fettfleck said:


> I tried that and it shows me available pieces at the top, but at some point the sold out pieces are starting and I cannot see when the available pieces stop.


Sometimes you need to click the box a few times to see the available items


----------



## Logic

Thanks guys, close shave, feels like checking out at Hermes website. Strange my first bank card got rejected so I used another one. Hopefully the order won’t get cancelled. I’m still hopeful for the puzzle in which I will then return the hammock (if I get the order)



Rouge pomme said:


> You must have clicked fast - the susuwatari hammock is sold out again!





despair said:


> No longer available it seems. Congrats on getting the hammock!


----------



## Logic

despair said:


> Honestly I think that's about it for hype releases - personally I am a fan of Loewe's normal releases as well (the recent Herbarium collection was amazingly pretty) but you can rest assured 99% of the items won't be as sought after as anything in the Studio Ghibli collabs. I am also always looking forward to what each iteration of Paula's Ibiza would bring, but am not a fan of most of the Eye/Loewe/Nature collections.


There seems to be a theme of fruits and flowers. I’m after unique colour combos for the puzzle bag. I quite like the light shades such as ‘sand’ and ‘ghost’


----------



## ramblemonkey

Some kaonashi SLGs also up on loewe website


----------



## mcdordor

My order was shipped last Friday, and it is still stuck at Canada custom. It's been 5 days with "Clearance Event" status!!! Why are the holding up my packages? Duty and tax is already paid for. Scary thing is tracking had been showing 3 pieces, and today only 2 pieces. Hope one of my boxes is not seized  The target delivery date is today, it does not look like I'll be getting them day.


----------



## Rouge pomme

Seems like they have issues again with their stock levels. I thought I purchased a mini hammock but the order got cancelled


----------



## Rouge pomme

Logic said:


> Both mini hammock bags (Bo and soot sprites) are also available. I just bought the soot sprite hammock


Did you get a shipping confirmation?


----------



## Logic

Rouge pomme said:


> Did you get a shipping confirmation?


Not yet but I’m anticipating a cancellation email, it’s probably too good to be true


----------



## Rouge pomme

Logic said:


> Not yet but I’m anticipating a cancellation email, it’s probably too good to be true


I got another email suggesting I complete my order.... really? After they already cancelled the order?


----------



## Logic

Rouge pomme said:


> I got another email suggesting I complete my order.... really? After they already cancelled the order?


How do you complete the order? Do they mean repurchase


----------



## caramelsalt

I think something went wrong with their website ... because the susuwatari tote was available and I paid for it and now it's unavailable again. My order will probably get cancelled but I guess it's worth a try

Edit: Seems like there's still stock for susuwatari tote... hopefully it wont get cancelled! Goodluck guys!


----------



## pocopiumosso

I was just also able to check out with the susuwatari mini hammock - I caught it around 9:20am EST when it became available again before it was even appearing through the “in stock” filter. Checked out and received my order confirmation at 9:30, now it is showing up in the “in stock” search but the item is unavailable when you select it… fingers crossed!!


----------



## Rouge pomme

Logic said:


> How do you complete the order? Do they mean repurchase


I think so, but I don't want duplicate charges on my credit card so I didn't repurchase it


----------



## pocopiumosso

Also, Bo mouse cardholder showing available!


----------



## meowpurrse

Ugh, came here to vent. Part of my order was canceled 30 minutes ago, the susuwatari fisherman hat. I can't believe it especially when I went through the grueling process of ordering it 30 minutes after I got the pre-launch link (which was 15 minutes late last week). Like I thought I would be one of the early ones?

Really disappointed and I should have know that them sending out 1/2 of the items was weird. At least they refunded immediately.


----------



## Rouge pomme

I'm joining the crowd of disappointed people with cancelled orders.....



meowpurrse said:


> Ugh, came here to vent. Part of my order was canceled 30 minutes ago, the susuwatari fisherman hat. I can't believe it especially when I went through the grueling process of ordering it 30 minutes after I got the pre-launch link (which was 15 minutes late last week). Like I thought I would be one of the early ones?
> 
> Really disappointed and I should have know that them sending out 1/2 of the items was weird. At least they refunded immediately.


How long did it take for the refund to be processed?


----------



## fruitcandy

Can't trust their restock inventory   Finally ordered a kaonashi tshirt yesterday after camping out on their website and refreshing every few minutes just to get a cancelled order. What's the point of them restocking the site if the items aren't actually available!


----------



## despair

My credit card could not be used to complete my order so I ended up having to use PayPal (with the same credit card linked) to complete the checkout. I received the actual email cancelation about an hour back and the refund already reflects in PayPal but not my credit card yet. Seems pretty fast all things considered...


----------



## Rouge pomme

despair said:


> My credit card could not be used to complete my order so I ended up having to use PayPal (with the same credit card linked) to complete the checkout. I received the actual email cancelation about an hour back and the refund already reflects in PayPal but not my credit card yet. Seems pretty fast all things considered...


Thanks for the info!


----------



## vachefou

I was just able to make a new order for the susuwatari mini puzzle, can't wait for the cancellation!


----------



## ramblemonkey

vachefou said:


> I was just able to make a new order for the susuwatari mini puzzle, can't wait for the cancellation!


I found a susuwatari mini flamenco that it let me buy! Didn’t get a back in stock email and it didn’t show up with in stock filter, just saw that things were coming back online and I checked and it was there… just 1, added 2 by mistake and it wouldn’t let me move forward. Will update with inevitable cancellation email but fingers crossed. If you’re looking for something keep checking, seems like they’re actively updating and it takes awhile for the in stock status to show up


----------



## vachefou

ramblemonkey said:


> I found a susuwatari mini flamenco that it let me buy! Didn’t get a back in stock email and it didn’t show up with in stock filter, just saw that things were coming back online and I checked and it was there… just 1, added 2 by mistake and it wouldn’t let me move forward. Will update with inevitable cancellation email but fingers crossed. If you’re looking for something keep checking, seems like they’re actively updating and it takes awhile for the in stock status to show up



Same! Was just going to "my selection" and it said add to basket. Just tried it again: could add 1, but couldn't add 2. Based on everyone's replies, I'm just assuming we're playing around with ghost stock


----------



## caramelsalt

Yes, we might be but we might get lucky too XD


----------



## baglici0us

fruitcandy said:


> Can't trust their restock inventory   Finally ordered a kaonashi tshirt yesterday after camping out on their website and refreshing every few minutes just to get a cancelled order. What's the point of them restocking the site if the items aren't actually available!



i also ordered the kaonashi tee yesterday and got the cancellation notice today. Still haven’t learnt my lesson though, I just plonked down more $$ for the mini soot puzzle! Fingers crossed…


----------



## gloomfilter

Hahaha I joined the club of ordering for this mystery stock a soot sprite vertical wallet and coin holder as they popped up. We'll see what happens but glad to join you all on this new ride


----------



## despair

If this continues some of us will surely end up with the complete set of notebooks. LOL.


----------



## gloomfilter

despair said:


> If this continues some of us will surely end up with the complete set of notebooks. LOL.



Okay I gotta be honest, but I mighttt also be ordering some more items to get a chance for Loewe to redeem themselves and give me stickers if the order by a slim margin ends up goes through


----------



## gloomfilter

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Susuwatari stud charm


I feel like I'm a bit too late to comment on this but I just gotta say that this is absolutely gorgeous!!  What a creative and fitting match. I never thought I would lust for a Prada bag until I saw this!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

gloomfilter said:


> I feel like I'm a bit too late to comment on this but I just gotta say that this is absolutely gorgeous!!  What a creative and fitting match. I never thought I would lust for a Prada bag until I saw this!


tysm! Now I just need to figure out a way to affix the charm to my bag..


----------



## wimp

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> tysm! Now I just need to figure out a way to affix the charm to my bag..



I feel like you could order some sort of custom leather keychain on etsy with a hole for the stud and then you could make sure it perfectly matches your bag too. I've never ordered anything like that so I don't have any recs but that's probably what I would do!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

star mix said:


> I feel like you could order some sort of custom leather keychain on etsy with a hole for the stud and then you could make sure it perfectly matches your bag too. I've never ordered anything like that so I don't have any recs but that's probably what I would do!
> 
> View attachment 5296877


great idea!


----------



## peppermint_tea

Just received my Otori-Sama Mini Puzzle! I'm a little sad that I didn't get the limited edition box or the stickers :/. But the bag is super duper cute! The marquetry looks really nice too. I love the contrasting leather textures.


----------



## leatherbabe

My No-Face Cookie Pouch is here! I did receive some stickers with my order which I wasn't expecting. How do we feel about clipping this on a bag from a different designer?


----------



## carraway

I’m so anxious right now, VC sent me an email for an item I was watching and that the seller is willing to go down to closer to the retail price but VC won’t let me put in the offer because of it being significantly less  even though they emailed me the notification. The seller said they’re looking into what to do, but I’m not sure when they’ll come back


----------



## ramblemonkey

ramblemonkey said:


> I found a susuwatari mini flamenco that it let me buy! Didn’t get a back in stock email and it didn’t show up with in stock filter, just saw that things were coming back online and I checked and it was there… just 1, added 2 by mistake and it wouldn’t let me move forward. Will update with inevitable cancellation email but fingers crossed. If you’re looking for something keep checking, seems like they’re actively updating and it takes awhile for the in stock status to show up


Update - cancelled. At least it was quick!


----------



## vachefou

Same, and as soon as they cancelled the mini puzzle, one appeared on the site as orderable.


----------



## protein_

Candle/the only thing I was able to buy arrived since my pre-access login failed (ordered mine from Loewe and my girlfriend's from MyTheresa (it's set to arrive to her house on Wednesday)...
The packaging is so sweet, but I guess a candle isn't $$$ enough for other goodies, like the notebook.


----------



## vachefou

Per a comment upstream, just hit my three internet order max with the site today (a boh cardholder showed up ATB). Part of me feels a little bad that this is just inventory IT games but their CS did tell me to keep checking the website for possible restocks...


----------



## Dryy

There are a lot of previously sold out items that are now adding to cart if anyone's order got cancelled. Most SLGs have been coming in and quickly selling. Keep a close eye if you're still interested. They don't always come up if you sort by only seeing what is in stock, make sure to just look at each item.


----------



## baglici0us

baglici0us said:


> i also ordered the kaonashi tee yesterday and got the cancellation notice today. Still haven’t learnt my lesson though, I just plonked down more $$ for the mini soot puzzle! Fingers crossed…



Hit my 3 order limit today with the Bo cardholder, mini soot puzzle and jacquard soot strap.

Bo cardholder was just cancelled so that’s 1/3 so far.


----------



## fettfleck

baglici0us said:


> Hit my 3 order limit today with the Bo cardholder, mini soot puzzle and jacquard soot strap.
> 
> Bo cardholder was just cancelled so that’s 1/3 so far.



So weird, what is happening. Just now saw the Bo cardholder as available.


----------



## vachefou

fettfleck said:


> So weird, what is happening. Just now saw the Bo cardholder as available.



My guess is that there's a phantom positive inventory +1 (might also be a real +1 but shenanigans holding it for themselves) in the system that the warehouse/order person/computer is overriding and canceling whenever it gets ordered. So because they're not going back and zero-ing it out, it keeps reappearing as ATB.

More distant possibility is that they're sending out DHL requests and it ties into their inventory as expecting +1 on receipt of the return, but the picker is canceling as there's not positive amounts physically available

Edit to add: soot mint mini and a boh small puzzle cancelled, 2/3 cancellations so far


----------



## Logic

Rouge pomme said:


> I think so, but I don't want duplicate charges on my credit card so I didn't repurchase it


I received the cancellation email late night, disappointing.


----------



## Ceme

My orders were delivered! only the card holder came with special packaging and stickers.


----------



## heartfelt

Appreciate everyone's input on my mint susuwatari puzzle and flamenco dilemma! Surprised at the comments to keep the flamenco if I had to choose only one and not surprised at the comments to keep both.  Up until yesterday I was so sure I was going to return the flamenco but then I got an unexpected raise at work so I now I'm waffling again. I'm leaning towards returning the flamenco though, for practicality's sake I just really don't need 2 bags in the same color and I'm really trying to be good and resist the strong urge to keep both. The mini flamenco is definitely on my radar now though - it's a bag I had never considered before and I actually really like the way it looks! Hoping someone on here can snag my return once it goes back up on the site.

I too am now playing this phantom restock game and I just ordered the candle. Not holding my breath though.


----------



## Greentea

leatherbabe said:


> My No-Face Cookie Pouch is here! I did receive some stickers with my order which I wasn't expecting. How do we feel about clipping this on a bag from a different designer?


Totally mix and match with a neutral bag. Love it


----------



## leatherbabe

Greentea said:


> Totally mix and match with a neutral bag. Love it


The Loewe monogram is so subtle I think it works! Thanks.


----------



## baglici0us

my Bo puzzle arrived today as well! Love the Lagoon color - it’s such a gorgeous saturated blue. Here it is with my soot charm!


----------



## despair

Made an order for the Bo cardholder when it was available to buy just now, but the order just got cancelled. Haha.


----------



## Logic

baglici0us said:


> my Bo puzzle arrived today as well! Love the Lagoon color - it’s such a gorgeous saturated blue. Here it is with my soot charm!
> 
> View attachment 5297330
> View attachment 5297331


Oh wow congrats! Love that you’re hanging the charm too


----------



## vachefou

The commitment to oversized packaging stays true, but they must be running low on cardboard nest


----------



## Logic

despair said:


> Made an order for the Bo cardholder when it was available to buy just now, but the order just got cancelled. Haha.


It’s very deterring to make any purchases particularly high value goods as the cancellation takes a few days to be credited back to the card


----------



## vachefou

Logic said:


> It’s very deterring to make any purchases particularly high value goods as the cancellation takes a few days to be credited back to the card



They were really quick to push the credit back to my card following an order and cancellation this morning, hopefully your bank also gets it back shortly! 

Their warehouse people must be frustrated too having to constantly cancel a bunch of orders


----------



## gloomfilter

gloomfilter said:


> Hahaha I joined the club of ordering for this mystery stock a soot sprite vertical wallet and coin holder as they popped up. We'll see what happens but glad to join you all on this new ride



Haha, also providing and update that both of my orders got cancelled but then I was able to place another soot sprite wallet order (the trifold version) that is still pending. Why are we doing this to ourselves


----------



## ramblemonkey

LOL. Just a tad oversized. This is for the sneakers. I think the warehouse people are over it. No nest, no stickers, no special packaging. 



	

		
			
		

		
	
o


----------



## pocopiumosso

gloomfilter said:


> Haha, also providing and update that both of my orders got cancelled but then I was able to place another soot sprite wallet order (the trifold version) that is still pending. Why are we doing this to ourselves


Same here- my cardholder orders have been canceled already. Susuwatari mini hammock canceled, then proceeded to order the hammock bag a second time that’s still pending


----------



## ramblemonkey

Thes are the sneakers on. Run big. Think I’ll keep them.


----------



## vachefou

ramblemonkey said:


> LOL. Just a tad oversized. This is for the sneakers. I think the warehouse people are over it. No nest, no stickers, no special packaging.
> 
> View attachment 5297401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o



You win by a landslide!!


----------



## despair

ramblemonkey said:


> LOL. Just a tad oversized. This is for the sneakers. I think the warehouse people are over it. No nest, no stickers, no special packaging.
> 
> View attachment 5297401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o


My sis ordered the sneakers too and got them in two days - no special packaging or stickers either! But she's happy with the purchase and the one-sized down shoes fit her perfectly.


----------



## Greentea

ramblemonkey said:


> Thes are the sneakers on. Run big. Think I’ll keep them.
> View attachment 5297404


I love those


----------



## baglici0us

Puzzle question: I love that the puzzle bags fold flat for travel and I can see myself using that feature a lot. Will it damage the bag over time or soften the structure of the bag? I also wonder why Loewe doesn’t ship them or store them already folded.


----------



## Purseperson420

Update: I asked about wait lists for items after my first cancelation and customer service emailed about sending a notebook- hope it will actual arrive in February!

 I saw some restocks and managed to purchase the susuwatari coin card holder. I won’t believe it went through until I’d get a shipping email, but really anticipating the dreaded cancelation email soon. I wanted to stalk more items but no time at work and restocks gone in a flash! Think there will be more or is that it? Hope our orders go through!


----------



## vachefou

Welcome to the notebook club! I don't think any of us who attempted orders yesterday or today have confirmed orders, seems like most got cancellations pretty quickly but others took hours. Without anyone reporting success I'm not sure if any of this was real restocking


----------



## caramelsalt

Mine has yet been cancelled but looking at the replies so far... it's bound to happen  It's been almost 12 hours...


----------



## Purseperson420

vachefou said:


> Welcome to the notebook club! I don't think any of us who attempted orders yesterday or today have confirmed orders, seems like most got cancellations pretty quickly but others took hours. Without anyone reporting success I'm not sure if any of this was real restocking


Thanks! Hopefully it will be shipped ! And very true it’s a waiting game. I won’t get too hopeful but we’re ready to go back and try again just in case


----------



## Colby21

For those in nyc, the soho store has a lot of the ready wear items still in stock. I got the Otori-sama mini puzzle bag! The craftsmanship is no joke


----------



## Logic

Just picked up the mint cardholder from my local Loewe concession store. They called me the other day saying this random one came in their delayed shipment from DHL. I couldn’t say no…


----------



## Rouge pomme

Client services got back to me. Last night was indeed phantom inventory randomly appearing like items were being restocked - attributed to a "technical issue".


----------



## despair

Rouge pomme said:


> Client services got back to me. Last night was indeed phantom inventory randomly appearing like items were being restocked - attributed to a "technical issue".


And honestly with this admission I will no longer be looking at the restock status on the website. Much as the refunds are fast(er) now, it's still quite an annoyance to have funds tied up in this manner. I really hope that Loewe will continue to learn from this year's launch so that they can be better prepared the next time this rolls around...


----------



## caramelsalt

Rouge pomme said:


> Client services got back to me. Last night was indeed phantom inventory randomly appearing like items were being restocked - attributed to a "technical issue".


Ahh, sad... I guess my cancellation email will be coming in soon.   I'll just have to be faster next year...


----------



## Rouge pomme

Time for the glitchy inventory system to begin again.... There's a susuwatari mini hammock showing as "in stock" on the website


----------



## animelover

Hi, this is my first post here, but I have to say thank you for you all sharing the info.
I have lurking as a guest since the drop, and you all are amazing.


----------



## Logic

Rouge pomme said:


> Time for the glitchy inventory system to begin again.... There's a susuwatari mini hammock showing as "in stock" on the website


I don’t dare to buy it again. Waiting for the funds back to my account from yesterday’s cancelled purchase


----------



## Rouge pomme

Logic said:


> I don’t dare to buy it again. Waiting for the funds back to my account from yesterday’s cancelled purchase


I'm not game enough to buy it either!


----------



## Logic

animelover said:


> Hi, this is my first post here, but I have to say thank you for you all sharing the info.
> I have lurking as a guest since the drop, and you all are amazing.


Welcome! Did you purchase anything from the collection?


----------



## Rouge pomme

The Bo cardholder also seems to be "in stock" but not sure if we can trust this


----------



## Logic

Rouge pomme said:


> The Bo cardholder also seems to be "in stock" but not sure if we can trust this


Maybe smaller value items is ok to try to purchase and if it gets canceled, it won’t be taking up a lot of funds


----------



## animelover

Logic said:


> Welcome! Did you purchase anything from the collection?


I did. Got the charm and Chihiro bag, and cardigan 
I'm thinking of getting the sneakers, but not sure about the sizing. I see that some posters here should order one size smaller, but the shopping sites selling the regular Loewe flow runners say they are true to size.


----------



## ramblemonkey

animelover said:


> I did. Got the charm and Chihiro bag, and cardigan
> I'm thinking of getting the sneakers, but not sure about the sizing. I see that some posters here should order one size smaller, but the shopping sites selling the regular Loewe flow runners say they are true to size.


I’m a 39 or 38.5 in most designer brands but an 8 or smaller in most American sneakers. I got the 38 and it’s just a tad big, like a 37.5 would have been perfect if available. Feel free to ask for more comps


----------



## animelover

ramblemonkey said:


> I’m a 39 or 38.5 in most designer brands but an 8 or smaller in most American sneakers. I got the 38 and it’s just a tad big, like a 37.5 would have been perfect if available. Feel free to ask for more comps


Oh no  I'm a 41 or 40.5 in most of my shoes, so I ended up getting 41. Must be too big for me now 

Thanks a lot for giving me the comparison.

Edit: forget it. They've cancelled my order


----------



## KittyZeppelin

Nausicaaa said:


> Hi everybody ! I just wanted to thank all of you for all the messages, testimonies and help  I went through all the mess on yesterday pre launch, I ordered the mint mini puzzle at 17:50 after one hour trying, receive the confirmation email just after. And this morning woke up to a cancellation email from Loewe. I managed to contact the Bon Marché in Paris and fortunately managed to snatch the mint puzzle, the assistant was really helpful and they will sent it to me directly ( distance shipping ). Thank you again it really helped me to read all of your messages the last days to feel less alone in the adventure ! I will post picture of the bag when I receive it. Also did anybody ordered the Chihiro Hammock, it seems so beautiful  I was just thinking it might be to big for me



Hello Nausicaaa, did you receive your bag?  Did you also pay shipping fee + insurance from Le Bon Marché?


----------



## protein_

Yup, so my Bo card holder that I ordered from Loewe yesterday was canceled this morning.

Did anyone else's cancellation say it was "payment not authorized?"


----------



## vachefou

Rouge pomme said:


> The Bo cardholder also seems to be "in stock" but not sure if we can trust this



Oh that was probably my cancellation (email came at 1.26am PST) which wasn't for lack of inventory, it was "payment was not authorized". My credit card begs to differ...


----------



## vachefou

protein_ said:


> Yup, so my Bo card holder that I ordered from Loewe yesterday was canceled this morning.
> 
> Did anyone else's cancellation say it was "payment not authorized?"



Twins!


----------



## protein_

Somehow not surprised that they did this phantom re-stock considering I can't even shop on their site on Safari -- had to use Chrome both times to place my order...

Really fascinating/infuriating that in the 2020's designer's e-comm sites are so glitchy!

Maybe this is also why Chanel doesn't want to deal with it...


----------



## baglici0us

vachefou said:


> Oh that was probably my cancellation (email came at 1.26am PST) which wasn't for lack of inventory, it was "payment was not authorized". My credit card begs to differ...



Received the same email with my soot strap order at 1:06am PST. However, the status still says ‘Processing’ in my Loewe’s account, not cancelled, and my third order from yesterday for the mini soot puzzle is still in progress.

Ghost stock cancellation rate: 1.5/3


----------



## vachefou

Oh my order still says "being processed", so I guess I'm at 2.5/3


----------



## protein_

Fingers crossed for you, baglici0us!

Was just on MyTheresa looking for a backup gift on behalf of my sister for her assistant (who the Bo cardholder was for) and saw that there was 1 candle in stock (???). I scooped it up, so let's see if MyTheresa's stock handling is better than Loewe's...


----------



## gloomfilter

vachefou said:


> Twins!



Hahah, I also had the same thing like you all. 3/3 orders cancelled from yesterday. 

I did get an actual email notification that the soot sprite puzzle was actually restocked (as opposed to all of the other SLGs I asked for notifications about stock), so maybe it's more indicative of an actually restock? In the case that brings any hope as well baglici0us.


----------



## baglici0us

gloomfilter said:


> Hahah, I also had the same thing like you all. 3/3 orders cancelled from yesterday.
> 
> I did get an actual email notification that the soot sprite puzzle was actually restocked (as opposed to all of the other SLGs I asked for notifications about stock), so maybe it's more indicative of an actually restock? In the case that brings any hope as well baglici0us.



Ooh, it does, thank you! Fingers crossed…


----------



## vachefou

I haven't gotten an email notification about the mini mint soot but it's good to know that they might actually have a functioning notification system. It took them about four days to get me a DHL return label for an extra scarf plus selecting the pick up date for next week, I'm assuming real restocks from returned items starting late next week?


----------



## Nausicaaa

KittyZeppelin said:


> Hello Nausicaaa, did you receive your bag?  Did you also pay shipping fee + insurance from Le Bon Marché?


Hi KittyZeppelin 
Yes I received my bag ( I paid the shipping fee and insurance for Belgium ), I actually have a little question/issue with the bad. The susuwatari on the right on the bag doesn’t look up, the left eye seems to have been assemble upside down… I tried to contact the advisor from The Bon marché but he wasn’t really helpful, he didn’t take me to seriously and didn’t really offer solutions. What do you think guys ? What should I do ? 
does anybody have pictures of the Chihiro bag ?


----------



## vachefou

That confused and unique susuwatari is too cute!


----------



## fettfleck

Nausicaaa said:


> Hi KittyZeppelin
> Yes I received my bag ( I paid the shipping fee and insurance for Belgium ), I actually have a little question/issue with the bad. The susuwatari on the right on the bag doesn’t look up, the left eye seems to have been assemble upside down… I tried to contact the advisor from The Bon marché but he wasn’t really helpful, he didn’t take me to seriously and didn’t really offer solutions. What do you think guys ? What should I do ?
> does anybody have pictures of the Chihiro bag ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297974



Looking at the Loewe ad pic, you are right, it has a lazy eye.
You can ask Bon marche or Loewe if they can do anything about that, but given the sold out situation I guess I would just keep it. It is extraspecial and I agree with vachefou that it is cute…!


----------



## ramblemonkey

protein_ said:


> Yup, so my Bo card holder that I ordered from Loewe yesterday was canceled this morning.
> 
> Did anyone else's cancellation say it was "payment not authorized?"


Yes mine said this too… after my CC showed the funds being deducted and then later returned


----------



## baglici0us

Nausicaaa said:


> Hi KittyZeppelin
> Yes I received my bag ( I paid the shipping fee and insurance for Belgium ), I actually have a little question/issue with the bad. The susuwatari on the right on the bag doesn’t look up, the left eye seems to have been assemble upside down… I tried to contact the advisor from The Bon marché but he wasn’t really helpful, he didn’t take me to seriously and didn’t really offer solutions. What do you think guys ? What should I do ?
> does anybody have pictures of the Chihiro bag ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297974



i think it’s adorable as well!


----------



## ramblemonkey

baglici0us said:


> i think it’s adorable as well!


Agree, think it’s actually cuter than the typical one and makes it more special


----------



## Nausicaaa

Thank you all ☺️ That’s what I’m telling myself as well, even more unique ! 
Another thing, on the other side in the front the leather is bit bumpy, it is normal for the puzzle ? The guy from the Bon marche said it could happen on the puzzle but wondering


----------



## vachefou

animelover said:


> Oh no  I'm a 41 or 40.5 in most of my shoes, so I ended up getting 41. Must be too big for me now
> 
> Thanks a lot for giving me the comparison.
> 
> Edit: forget it. They've cancelled my order



Forgive my ignorance, I think EU sizing is unisex? If a EU 40 is an EU 40 no matter what, the 40 and 41 are in stock under the men's shoe listing. LxSA > Men's > Menswear


----------



## animelover

vachefou said:


> Forgive my ignorance, I think EU sizing is unisex? If a EU 40 is an EU 40 no matter what, the 40 and 41 are in stock under the men's shoe listing. LxSA > Men's > Menswear


Yes, it is indeed the same, but if the poster is usually 39 or 38.5, and 38 is on the big side for her, 41 will definitely be too big for me.


----------



## protein_

My MyTheresa candle order just shipped after placing it, like, 3 hrs ago fwiw!


----------



## KittyZeppelin

Nausicaaa said:


> Hi KittyZeppelin
> Yes I received my bag ( I paid the shipping fee and insurance for Belgium ), I actually have a little question/issue with the bad. The susuwatari on the right on the bag doesn’t look up, the left eye seems to have been assemble upside down… I tried to contact the advisor from The Bon marché but he wasn’t really helpful, he didn’t take me to seriously and didn’t really offer solutions. What do you think guys ? What should I do ?
> does anybody have pictures of the Chihiro bag ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297974


Thanks! I live in France mainland (but not in Paris) and was surprised I had to pay a shipping fee because normally Le Bon Marché ships express for free with the loyalty card but whatever!


----------



## despair

The Loewe Spirited Away pop up store at home is open for business lol


----------



## carraway

I think the scalpers on this collection are kind of hysterical to be honest. I made a fair offer on a bag, like it was a bit over the retail price, still wanted the extreme mark up.

I’m waiting for these items to be stuck for weeks and they have to come down on price. Like very few things on the resale market I have seen actually have been sold.


----------



## wimp

carraway said:


> I think the scalpers on this collection are kind of hysterical to be honest. I made a fair offer on a bag, like it was a bit over the retail price, still wanted the extreme mark up.
> 
> I’m waiting for these items to be stuck for weeks and they have to come down on price. Like very few things on the resale market I have seen actually have been sold.



Hehe yeah I added a bunch of items to my watchlist, hoping they get stuck with them for months and we can scoop them up!


----------



## mcdordor

My order has finally arrived. To my surprise I actually got the special packaging and 3 packs of stickers. My Totoro order last year came with nothing!






And here is the charm with last year's soot puzzle. I hesitated last year and missed the sooth charm. Glad they return this round and with candy! The candy is so shiny I love it!


----------



## baglici0us

mcdordor said:


> My order has finally arrived. To my surprise I actually got the special packaging and 3 packs of stickers. My Totoro order last year came with nothing!
> 
> View attachment 5299086
> 
> View attachment 5299087
> 
> 
> And here is the charm with last year's soot puzzle. I hesitated last year and missed the sooth charm. Glad they return this round and with candy! The candy is so shiny I love it!
> View attachment 5299089



Love your collection!


----------



## pocopiumosso

protein_ said:


> Yup, so my Bo card holder that I ordered from Loewe yesterday was canceled this morning.
> 
> Did anyone else's cancellation say it was "payment not authorized?"


Hey all, I called customer service about this same issue with “payment not authorized” - not sure if this is real or not, but I was told this was due to a “3 online orders per customer” limit, and that since I had exceeded my 3 orders, any orders I placed afterward would not be accepted. Only thing is all 3 of my first orders were canceled too  I was told they’d be removing the hold on my account for this reason during the week. Again, not sure if real but hope this helps!!


----------



## Logic

pocopiumosso said:


> Hey all, I called customer service about this same issue with “payment not authorized” - not sure if this is real or not, but I was told this was due to a “3 online orders per customer” limit, and that since I had exceeded my 3 orders, any orders I placed afterward would not be accepted. Only thing is all 3 of my first orders were canceled too  I was told they’d be removing the hold on my account for this reason during the week. Again, not sure if real but hope this helps!!


That’s good to know, they should go and update the count on ALL those whose order was initially cancelled.


----------



## vachefou

I wonder what they'll tell me if I call, I only made three online orders on that day. The first two were quickly cancelled but the third took overnight to get a "payment not authorized" but they haven't pushed the funds back (could be that they'll just wait for the pending charge to drop off, but the second order cleared and they refunded) and the order still says "being processed". Not that I'm expecting anything to come of it


----------



## baglici0us

pocopiumosso said:


> Hey all, I called customer service about this same issue with “payment not authorized” - not sure if this is real or not, but I was told this was due to a “3 online orders per customer” limit, and that since I had exceeded my 3 orders, any orders I placed afterward would not be accepted. Only thing is all 3 of my first orders were canceled too  I was told they’d be removing the hold on my account for this reason during the week. Again, not sure if real but hope this helps!!


Do you happen to know if the limit on online orders is 3 per day/per week/ever?

I also only made 3 online orders that day, one cancelled pretty quickly, the second one had the ‘payment not authorized’ email and the third is still in progress.


----------



## caramelsalt

Hmm, anyone got a shipping label for the phantom drop yet? It's been 2 days + and mine's still processing


----------



## pocopiumosso

baglici0us said:


> Do you happen to know if the limit on online orders is 3 per day/per week/ever?
> 
> I also only made 3 online orders that day, one cancelled pretty quickly, the second one had the ‘payment not authorized’ email and the third is still in progress.


I’m not sure, I’m sorry! I had placed all 6 of my orders in one day during the phantom frenzy  first 3 canceled due to inventory, then the last 3 were apparently due to this limit. I wasn’t able to get anything during launch and am hoping customer service can help me with just one of those orders now


----------



## baglici0us

pocopiumosso said:


> I’m not sure, I’m sorry! I had placed all 6 of my orders in one day during the phantom frenzy  first 3 canceled due to inventory, then the last 3 were apparently due to this limit. I wasn’t able to get anything during launch and am hoping customer service can help me with just one of those orders now



Thanks!! I hope you’ll be able to get something with customer service’s help! I emailed them a few days ago and still haven’t had a response. They must be overwhelmed.


----------



## pocopiumosso

baglici0us said:


> Thanks!! I hope you’ll be able to get something with customer service’s help! I emailed them a few days ago and still haven’t had a response. They must be overwhelmed.


Thank you!! My fingers are crossed for anything Susuwatari! And I’m sure they’re overwhelmed too. I called via phone- since you already contacted them via email, maybe you’ll have luck calling and getting help?


----------



## Logic

pocopiumosso said:


> Thank you!! My fingers are crossed for anything Susuwatari! And I’m sure they’re overwhelmed too. I called via phone- since you already contacted them via email, maybe you’ll have luck calling and getting help?


Do you have a store nearby? They may have a few pieces around.


----------



## pocopiumosso

Logic said:


> Do you have a store nearby? They may have a few pieces around.


Yes, I’m closest to the Soho (NYC) location! I’ve been in touch with an SA there, but told they only have rtw left with no bags or SLG’s.


----------



## Tarochan

baglici0us said:


> Do you happen to know if the limit on online orders is 3 per day/per week/ever?
> 
> I also only made 3 online orders that day, one cancelled pretty quickly, the second one had the ‘payment not authorized’ email and the third is still in progress.



I was told the limit is 3 orders per customer, ever.  Any more orders shipped to the same address, using the same credit card, or same billing address, would be automatically cancelled. I have tried different ways like shipping to different addresses, using different cards,  not logging into my account, etc, and all new orders were still rejected (cancelled).  I actually have a VIP account with Loewe, and although they told me I had no purchase limit for this collection,  the system still wouldn’t allow me to place more than 3 online orders. The local SAs may be able to help place orders though.


----------



## baglici0us

Tarochan said:


> I was told the limit is 3 orders per customer, ever.  Any more orders shipped to the same address, using the same credit card, or same billing address, would be automatically cancelled. I have tried different ways like shipping to different addresses, using different cards,  not logging into my account, etc, and all new orders were still rejected (cancelled).  I actually have a VIP account with Loewe, and although they told me I had no purchase limit for this collection,  the system still wouldn’t allow me to place more than 3 online orders. The local SAs may be able to help place orders though.


Wow! That sounds brutal but I guess it’s a way to make sure everyone gets a fair go at this collection. I noticed in my account that two of my earlier orders that were fulfilled and delivered have disappeared, I wonder if that’s their way of opening up more slots for orders.


----------



## xCloverx

I ordered 3 items in 1 order and got the payment not authorized cancellation...even though there was a charge and then a refund after the email.


----------



## Logic

I think it might be 3 items limit rather than 3 orders otherwise people can order say 5 items x 3 orders = 15 items. They want to limit quantity per person so more people can enjoy it


----------



## Rouge pomme

Is there a limit to the number of items each person can purchase in-store?


----------



## despair

Rouge pomme said:


> Is there a limit to the number of items each person can purchase in-store?


Don’t think so - we were limited to one of each SKU (which makes sense) but no limits beyond that. Initial rumblings prior to launch was five items per customer, max of 2 per SKU but don’t think anyone ran into that enforcement at all…


----------



## Logic

I felt bad for my wallet with 5 small items from the collection (4 SLG and 1 bag charm) bought at two Loewe stores on different visits. I guess can’t compare to getting a bag  or a few bags for some people which is exciting to see in photos plus those with RTW


----------



## KittyZeppelin

I really regret not getting the Kaonashi bracelet or Kaonashi hammock


----------



## Logic

It’s phantom stock time. Mini soot sprites puzzle and coin cardholder available


----------



## redwings

Rouge pomme said:


> Is there a limit to the number of items each person can purchase in-store?



Not for me. But that’s dependent on the SA. My store only had one of each spirited away item (and economy is bad for them now).


----------



## redwings

Nausicaaa said:


> Hi KittyZeppelin
> Yes I received my bag ( I paid the shipping fee and insurance for Belgium ), I actually have a little question/issue with the bad. The susuwatari on the right on the bag doesn’t look up, the left eye seems to have been assemble upside down… I tried to contact the advisor from The Bon marché but he wasn’t really helpful, he didn’t take me to seriously and didn’t really offer solutions. What do you think guys ? What should I do ?
> does anybody have pictures of the Chihiro bag ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297974


Your susuwatari is special. If I had that, I won’t change it for the world.


----------



## fruitcandy

Lol, I was able to place an order for a wallet but got a refund email within 5 minutes....at least that was quick..


----------



## Logic

I got a payment not authorised email but this is my second online order, the first was a canceled due to stock. I wrote to them, would be interesting to know the reason.


----------



## Rouge pomme

Susuwatari mini hammock has been showing as "in stock" for an hour or so


----------



## mchristin0109e

Hi everyone, 
I was able to catch a Kaonashi shirt online on Friday. I checked and it wasn't available in the right size, checked again after 5 min and it was back and most of the other sizes. Immediately ordered, but expected to get a cancellation because of the quick change in stock. It turned out it was really available and it got shipped today.
I also got a bag in store on Jan 7th, as we called early and they had it still in stock. They were kind enough to send it to me so I didn't have to travel there as I am living in another country. I did not get a notebook or a scratch ticket with it. I asked LOEWE on instagram if I can still get a notebook and they told me the notebooks were only given to the winners of the scratch ticket which doesn't make sense when looking over all the posts. 
So, yeah, I just wanted to let you know how it worked for me.


----------



## Purseperson420

Got my cancellation from Friday’s phantom restock with no reason provided. If the three order limit thing is true do they count cancelled orders? Man I really wish one order would go through.


----------



## Rouge pomme

I added a susuwatari mini flamenco to my basket and immediately went to check out but it was already showing as "out of stock" again


----------



## pocopiumosso

Purseperson420 said:


> Got my cancellation from Friday’s phantom restock with no reason provided. If the three order limit thing is true do they count cancelled orders? Man I really wish one order would go through.


As far as my experience has gone, they’re counting cancelled orders in that limit    I would try calling customer service to inquire about it


----------



## Purseperson420

pocopiumosso said:


> As far as my experience has gone, they’re counting cancelled orders in that limit    I would try calling customer service to inquire about it


Oh no . Thanks for your suggestion. Unfortunately I’m in Canada and don’t have any stores here that carry the collection. Would they ship it here? Prob not… I should just accept it’s not meant to be at this point lol.


----------



## Purseperson420

mchristin0109e said:


> Hi everyone,
> I was able to catch a Kaonashi shirt online on Friday. I checked and it wasn't available in the right size, checked again after 5 min and it was back and most of the other sizes. Immediately ordered, but expected to get a cancellation because of the quick change in stock. It turned out it was really available and it got shipped today.
> I also got a bag in store on Jan 7th, as we called early and they had it still in stock. They were kind enough to send it to me so I didn't have to travel there as I am living in another country. I did not get a notebook or a scratch ticket with it. I asked LOEWE on instagram if I can still get a notebook and they told me the notebooks were only given to the winners of the scratch ticket which doesn't make sense when looking over all the posts.
> So, yeah, I just wanted to let you know how it worked for me.


That’s really great to hear at least one order went through from Friday, congrats! And didn’t know you could order on the phone from another country- maybe I can try that! Have you shopped at that location you ordered from before?


----------



## vachefou

Per the phone agent I talked to, cancelled orders shouldn't count against the order limit, though she didn't tell me what the limit was, and I didn't press the issue since my initial question was whether cancelled orders counted against our limit of 3 orders for the collection.

I called to check on the discrepancy of receiving a "payment not authorized" email for my last phantom inventory order and the online order history showing it still "being processed" but also asked about the limits. She told me that the phantom order was immediately rejected by the system (curious since it took overnight to send the not authorized email) so in what she could see, it's the same as a no inventory cancellation.  

Based on the responses other people got, I can only assume that we'll get all sorts of random reasonings. I remarked that I was just trying to order items that were originally cancelled on my first order, but was I now banned and she reiterated that cancelled orders should not count ("should not" rather than a conclusive "do not") and that if we had any trouble we could escalate the issue with them. Functionally that wouldn't work considering how quickly they cancel and toss the item back on to the website as "add to basket"


----------



## mchristin0109e

Purseperson420 said:


> That’s really great to hear at least one order went through from Friday, congrats! And didn’t know you could order on the phone from another country- maybe I can try that! Have you shopped at that location you ordered from before?



I didn't know either. We called if they have it in stock and said we would come there and pick it up but they said it's not necessary, they can send it. No, I never shopped there. It was the Munich store and I am from Austria.


----------



## fettfleck

mchristin0109e said:


> I didn't know either. We called if they have it in stock and said we would come there and pick it up but they said it's not necessary, they can send it. No, I never shopped there. It was the Munich store and I am from Austria.



Very cool. What bag did you get?


----------



## KittyZeppelin

If anyone is interested. It looks like the Susuwatari mini hammock is not phantom stock. I added to my basket then received a follow up email asking me if I wanted to complete my order.


----------



## mchristin0109e

fettfleck said:


> Very cool. What bag did you get?


The small kaonashi hammock


----------



## Purseperson420

mchristin0109e said:


> The small kaonashi hammock
> View attachment 5299854


Beauty !! Enjoy and thanks for sharing the photo and your experience


----------



## fettfleck

mchristin0109e said:


> The small kaonashi hammock
> View attachment 5299854



It is gorgeous! Congratulations! This one was also on my wish list. But two bags would have been to much for my wallet. I am very happy with my small puzzle though.
Have you already brought it out? I am interested in how well it fares in daily use - saw the small Hammock the first time in the store, but haven't had it in my hands to take a better look at it. Should have to check it's special shape.


----------



## carraway

An update, I was able to work with a seller on VC and was able to buy their Bo Mini Hammock for 2455! Now the taxes and duties added like 400 dollars but I feel the price was fair and reasonable. They made a little extra money, I get the bag at still a reasonable price. Now I wait for it to be authenticated and sent!


----------



## baglici0us

carraway said:


> An update, I was able to work with a seller on VC and was able to buy their Bo Mini Hammock for 2455! Now the taxes and duties added like 400 dollars but I feel the price was fair and reasonable. They made a little extra money, I get the bag at still a reasonable price. Now I wait for it to be authenticated and sent!



Enjoy the hammock!! I have the Bo puzzle and just love the marquetry details and the shade of blue is just stunning.


----------



## carraway

baglici0us said:


> Enjoy the hammock!! I have the Bo puzzle and just love the marquetry details and the shade of blue is just stunning.


Thank you!! This was my first time with seeing Loewe’s marquetry with my Boh cardholder and it is absolutely gorgeous. Like I fell in love with the quality of it and knew I seriously needed a bag from this collection. I also am obsessed with the small size of it.


----------



## pocopiumosso

KittyZeppelin said:


> If anyone is interested. It looks like the Susuwatari mini hammock is not phantom stock. I added to my basket then received a follow up email asking me if I wanted to complete my order.


Aah, my orders are still being cancelled instantly due to hitting my limit or I would! I’m in love with Susuwatari mini hammock, it may be my favorite just for the wearability


----------



## vachefou

Seeing the photos of baglici0us' bo puzzle made me jealous, saw one atb on loewe.com and risked an auto cancel/"payment not authorised" order. Let's see how this goes lol


----------



## baglici0us

vachefou said:


> Seeing the photos of baglici0us' bo puzzle made me jealous, saw one atb on loewe.com and risked an auto cancel/"payment not authorised" order. Let's see how this goes lol


Ooh, good luck! If it helps, I called Loewe customer services today and they confirmed that one of my phantom orders (mini soot puzzle) has gone through and will be shipping over the next few days.


----------



## vachefou

baglici0us said:


> Ooh, good luck! If it helps, I called Loewe customer services today and they confirmed that one of my phantom orders (mini soot puzzle) has gone through and will be shipping over the next few days.



I thought I'd have fomo over the mini soot that was cancelled from my very first order but after receiving the Otori-sama, I enjoy the chubby chicken too much to be carrying around two minis. Congrats on your success!!


----------



## Nausicaaa

I have a question regarding the strap on the mini puzzle, it’s too long for me, I would like it shorter. Did anybody got it fixed ? Did you asked a cobbler or Loewe directly ?


----------



## heartfelt

If anyone in socal plans on going to the SCP store and curious about stock as of today: 1 lantern bag, 1 susuwatari tote, 1 otori sama mini puzzle, 1 aogaeru flamenco, 1 aogaeru wallet, assorted rtw, sneakers and candles. I happily bought a candle as I placed an order last Friday on the site and got the cancellation today. The scent is sweet and woody. Also I asked about the scratchers and it’s only for leather goods and the rtw so I couldn’t get one for my candle purchase. According to the SA all leftover stock from other US stores will be shipped to this store for sale.  Sadly, they also cancelled the pop up with all the fun Spirited Away decor as the shipping was delayed and now most items have sold. So bummed.


----------



## caramelsalt

baglici0us said:


> Ooh, good luck! If it helps, I called Loewe customer services today and they confirmed that one of my phantom orders (mini soot puzzle) has gone through and will be shipping over the next few days.


Congrats! Now I'm hopeful for my susuwatari tote to go through!


----------



## mandiicandii

I’ve been able to get fairly reasonable prices for items from resellers on Buyma, especially as you can use a 50$ coupon if you sign up for their newsletter. It’s a bit of a pain to keep asking multiple people if they can actually still source the item listed but I’ve been mostly successful looking there. I’m glad this is my favourite ghibli movie and I hopefully won’t be wanting quite as many things from any potential future collabs.


----------



## caramelsalt

I've called customer service for the APAC region but unfortunately they can't give me an answer if the order went through as they need to check the stocks with the HQ. So I'll be waiting for their followup email~ I really hope it goes through


----------



## Logic

i got a cancellation last night on a mini soot puzzle with reason "payment was not authorised" so i wrote to them, their answer is the same as the no stock level. I think the emails are going out with random reasons.


----------



## vachefou

Just to add to the random reasons, I had emailed when I got the payment not authorized and the response was "Our Spirited Away Collection is very limited, and your latest order has been cancelled because of this". Which doesn't actually explain anything...


----------



## wimp

vachefou said:


> Just to add to the random reasons, I had emailed when I got the payment not authorized and the response was "Our Spirited Away Collection is very limited, and your latest order has been cancelled because of this". Which doesn't actually explain anything...



Doesn't explain anything and even sounds a bit condescending  Sorry to hear that


----------



## vachefou

star mix said:


> Doesn't explain anything and even sounds a bit condescending  Sorry to hear that



It's a bit firm and dismissive for sure, but the agent didn't answer my question about order limits so I simply forwarded those again asking for more clarification and dismissal lol


----------



## Logic

They might be sick of us all asking the same questions everyday  but if their e-commerce was good we wouldn’t have to ask


----------



## vachefou

Logic said:


> They might be sick of us all asking the same questions everyday  but if their e-commerce was good we wouldn’t have to ask



Exactly! A bit more transparent about the ordering rules and solid on inventory <-> website link up. If not, then I'll just keep on asking, emails don't cost me any money


----------



## caramelsalt

My Kaonashi bead has arrived!


----------



## wimp

mandiicandii said:


> I’ve been able to get fairly reasonable prices for items from resellers on Buyma, especially as you can use a 50$ coupon if you sign up for their newsletter. It’s a bit of a pain to keep asking multiple people if they can actually still source the item listed but I’ve been mostly successful looking there. I’m glad this is my favourite ghibli movie and I hopefully won’t be wanting quite as many things from any potential future collabs.



Thanks for the tip!! Is buyma legit? I've never used it before but I'm getting so tempted. The mini puzzle is way cheaper compared to buying from Loewe...how does that work? Is it just cheaper there compared to Canada? It's so tempting but I don't want to get scammed :|


----------



## mandiicandii

Last year I was able to get a totoro wallet no issues. I haven’t received my orders from this year yet but can update when I do. I’m also located in Canada and did sometimes find some cheaper prices but keep in mind the seller may not agree to alter the price listed on the package or mark as a gift so you will likely have to pay the additional duties that are otherwise incorporated into the price already on the Loewe website. 

The other thing is I would take caution in looking at the ratings for the sellers and stick with higher rated ones to be cautious.

The last thing you’ll notice is many of these are listed as preorders meaning the seller doesn’t actually have the stock yet, so you have to message them to see if they can actually get a hold or the product or not, or you need to filter by “ready to ship”. A lot of these sellers are Japan based but seemingly able to check stores across Asia and Europe.

Another avenue I’ve been wondering about is the fact that on Instagram apparently the launch in Thailand isn’t until later this month? Does anyone in Asia know if this will provide more supply?


----------



## mandiicandii

Forgot to add I don’t think there’s refunds or exchanges available so it depends on if you’re willing to risk it or not. It’s basically like eBay or Amazon where there’s likely some bad sellers mixed in with the good


----------



## Logic

heartfelt said:


> If anyone in socal plans on going to the SCP store and curious about stock as of today: 1 lantern bag, 1 susuwatari tote, 1 otori sama mini puzzle, 1 aogaeru flamenco, 1 aogaeru wallet, assorted rtw, sneakers and candles. I happily bought a candle as I placed an order last Friday on the site and got the cancellation today. The scent is sweet and woody. Also I asked about the scratchers and it’s only for leather goods and the rtw so I couldn’t get one for my candle purchase. According to the SA all leftover stock from other US stores will be shipped to this store for sale.  Sadly, they also cancelled the pop up with all the fun Spirited Away decor as the shipping was delayed and now most items have sold. So bummed.


Anyone around your area would be very lucky if they wanted to pick up something from the collection, there seems to be a good amount left at this stage in the launch


----------



## heartfelt

Logic said:


> Anyone around your area would be very lucky if they wanted to pick up something from the collection, there seems to be a good amount left at this stage in the launch



Yes! Was surprised to see the leather goods but it must have been because they received stock from the other stores. Tried on the lantern bag and it’s very fun! Liked it much more in person. The susu charm on it is so cute and the woven leather is done so well.


----------



## Logic

heartfelt said:


> Yes! Was surprised to see the leather goods but it must have been because they received stock from the other stores. Tried on the lantern bag and it’s very fun! Liked it much more in person. The susu charm on it is so cute and the woven leather is done so well.


The lantern is very unique, I haven’t seen them in store and I don’t recall many posts. It’s very cute!


----------



## Rouge pomme

Let the daily phantom restocking begin! I think the website is glitching, items are rotating in and out of stock


----------



## Logic

I know it’s stupid but I did try again to get a bag, in fact 3 times and of course I got the cancellation email. 

I should just go to my store again and get a Bo puzzle that’s still around


----------



## Rouge pomme

Which bag did you try for?


----------



## Logic

Mini mint puzzle, mini soot puzzle , Bo puzzle. Not all together, as soon as one got cancelled and seeing ATB I added the next.
 Lucky all the cancellations are due to payment not authorised which means they never took the funds out so don’t have to wait for refund.

Time to give up for good


----------



## Rouge pomme

I didn't see the mint susuwatari mini puzzle with ATB at any stage but I saw the other bags.
Good thing they didn't take the funds out of your account!


----------



## Logic

Are you still trying again for anything?


----------



## mchristin0109e

fettfleck said:


> It is gorgeous! Congratulations! This one was also on my wish list. But two bags would have been to much for my wallet. I am very happy with my small puzzle though.
> Have you already brought it out? I am interested in how well it fares in daily use - saw the small Hammock the first time in the store, but haven't had it in my hands to take a better look at it. Should have to check it's special shape.



Thanks! 
The Bo Amazona was also on my wishlist but both were too much too.
Not yet. When I first saw it, I was concerned because it's completely open on the top, when you wear it folded and close the hook inside it's fine but I really love the trapeze shape. I found an old canvas bag with a zipper that was part of a Zara bag and put that inside for no, to keep my wallet and keys safe  I want to replace it with an "inner bag" that fits the bag better though.


----------



## Rouge pomme

Logic said:


> Are you still trying again for anything?


No, I'm also giving up! Was very tempted though


----------



## caramelsalt

I just received an email (20 minutes) telling me that the susuwatari tote is available ... I wonder if it's inventory stock update or another phantom. I guess we'll never know


----------



## Rouge pomme

It appears they've removed the ability to filter by "in stock" items on the website


----------



## mchristin0109e

Rouge pomme said:


> It appears they've removed the ability to filter by "in stock" items on the website


It's still available for me on my desktop computer but on the phone it sometimes disappears.


----------



## pocopiumosso

Logic said:


> Are you still trying again for anything?


After customer service confirmed I can place new orders, I’ve tried again and placed orders for the mini hammock and tote (Susuwatari). Wish me luck!


----------



## trunkdevil

I caved and got it from a reseller after my order was cancelled. Sold some unused LV charms to justify it


----------



## baglici0us

baglici0us said:


> Ooh, good luck! If it helps, I called Loewe customer services today and they confirmed that one of my phantom orders (mini soot puzzle) has gone through and will be shipping over the next few days.



After all that, I got the dreaded payment not authorized email and my soot puzzle was cancelled this morning. I guess customer service knows nothing after all. 

Phantom order cancellations 3/3


----------



## carraway

A sad update, my order was cancelled on VC. I’m trying to figure out what exactly happened but I suppose the hunt continues :c


----------



## vachefou

The bo puzzle I tried to order yesterday got cancelled for payment not authorized but they updated their order system online to say "in preparation" instead of "Being processed" for the two orders supposedly cancelled for PNA issues. When I try to call, the US phone system says they are temporarily unavailable. What a hilarious cluster this has turned into lol


----------



## caramelsalt

Looks like no luck for the phantom stock


----------



## baglici0us

vachefou said:


> The bo puzzle I tried to order yesterday got cancelled for payment not authorized but they updated their order system online to say "in preparation" instead of "Being processed" for the two orders supposedly cancelled for PNA issues. When I try to call, the US phone system says they are temporarily unavailable. What a hilarious cluster this has turned into lol



Mine says “in preparation” as well for my two PNA orders.


----------



## vachefou

baglici0us said:


> Mine says “in preparation” as well for my two PNA orders.



Is it just a 1 for 1 alternative to "being processed"? How does it make sense if we get cancellation emails? Is it a way for them to tag us troublesome website squatters? Apparently we can't even rely on their customer service to give us concrete answers, sigh.


----------



## fruitcandy

vachefou said:


> The bo puzzle I tried to order yesterday got cancelled for payment not authorized but they updated their order system online to say "in preparation" instead of "Being processed" for the two orders supposedly cancelled for PNA issues. When I try to call, the US phone system says they are temporarily unavailable. What a hilarious cluster this has turned into lol



Same for me. That must not be right though. I already got the refund from my bank also so there's no way these orders are being processed!


----------



## vachefou

fruitcandy said:


> Same for me. That must not be right though. I already got the refund from my bank also so there's no way these orders are being processed!



For sure no way these are processed but if they are limiting total orders this is a convenient way to lock us from being able to actually buy pieces


----------



## caramelsalt

My phantom order (purchased on friday), the susuwatari tote, has been shipped out! Hopefully more of the phantom orders will be shipped out too


----------



## pocopiumosso

So far, my mini hammock order has been cancelled (for the third time for me  ), but my Susuwatari tote order is still standing.


----------



## pocopiumosso

pocopiumosso said:


> So far, my mini hammock order has been cancelled (for the third time for me  ), but my Susuwatari tote order is still standing.


Tote bag shipped!!


----------



## vachefou

The phone service center finally opened, I'm blocked for hitting more than 3 orders but they'll supposedly escalate to have my cancelled orders cleared out and I'm supposed to randomly assume in 48 hours that the block is cleared. When pressed why I can't have a confirmation of this, otherwise I'm just in an endless cycle of 48 hour trying to order-cancel-hit limit-call up-48 hours, all they could offer was to call in 48 hours to confirm that I'm able to make one additional order. Sounds like just another way to dissuade people from trying to buy


----------



## pocopiumosso

vachefou said:


> The phone service center finally opened, I'm blocked for hitting more than 3 orders but they'll supposedly escalate to have my cancelled orders cleared out and I'm supposed to randomly assume in 48 hours that the block is cleared. When pressed why I can't have a confirmation of this, otherwise I'm just in an endless cycle of 48 hour trying to order-cancel-hit limit-call up-48 hours, all they could offer was to call in 48 hours to confirm that I'm able to make one additional order. Sounds like just another way to dissuade people from trying to buy


I know how you feel, I was dealing with the same frustration through the weekend  I’d suggest calling to check up on it periodically - I was told I’d get a call back, but I called back and was then told the block had been removed 3 hours earlier without receiving notice


----------



## vachefou

pocopiumosso said:


> I know how you feel, I was dealing with the same frustration through the weekend  I’d suggest calling to check up on it periodically - I was told I’d get a call back, but I called back and was then told the block had been removed 3 hours earlier without receiving notice



Thanks for the info, I'm glad your tote bag shipped!!


----------



## wenlet

Absolutely freezing (for NorCal) today and the scarf shawl is so warm… regret that I didn’t get the susuwatari beanie


----------



## mandiicandii

Had to phone Loewe due to my puzzle order being held at customs due to missing paperwork/information from their end. I asked them about my cancelled soot charm and stud order that took a week to be cancelled and they stated it was a stock error and the reason it took so long was because they were searching other stores for stock and were unsuccessful (they didn’t specify what stores they search regionally though). No mention/offer for a notebook but the customer service rep was very apologetic regarding both issues.


----------



## tangoqueen

I’ve had mixed luck with the phantom stock. My order for the Bo cardholder was cancelled but the Soot wallet shipped! I emailed client services to ask why the cardholder was cancelled and they sent an apologetic email about the website having stock inaccuracies. They are also sending a notebook. 

Excited to get the wallet as I love this collection and it’s my first Loewe piece


----------



## Greentea

wenlet said:


> View attachment 5300957
> 
> Absolutely freezing (for NorCal) today and the scarf shawl is so warm… regret that I didn’t get the susuwatari beanie


This is so cute.


----------



## mchristin0109e

tangoqueen said:


> I’ve had mixed luck with the phantom stock. My order for the Bo cardholder was cancelled but the Soot wallet shipped! I emailed client services to ask why the cardholder was cancelled and they sent an apologetic email about the website having stock inaccuracies. They are also sending a notebook.
> 
> Excited to get the wallet as I love this collection and it’s my first Loewe piece


Congratulations on the wallet!  
Could you let us know if you got the notebook when the order arrives? I asked customer service per mail and on Instagram if I can get one because I did not get one with my in-store purchase and nothing with my online order. They always replied that they don't have any left.


----------



## Rouge pomme

Time to play the phantom inventory stock lottery. Placed an order for a susuwatari mini puzzle - waiting for the inevitable cancellation email...

Edit: It says "in preparation" but so does my previous cancelled order (which has been refunded). Not very hopeful this will go through.


----------



## Logic

Rouge pomme said:


> Time to play the phantom inventory stock lottery. Placed an order for a susuwatari mini puzzle - waiting for the inevitable cancellation email...
> 
> Edit: It says "in preparation" but so does my previous cancelled order (which has been refunded). Not very hopeful this will go through.


I saw that but decided against playing the game tonight since I tried on 3 different bags yesterday and my credit card company flagged my card as fraud this morning I had to call them to embarrassingly say well I was trying to buy a bag.

Good luck!!


----------



## Rouge pomme

Logic said:


> I saw that but decided against playing the game tonight since I tried on 3 different bags yesterday and my credit card company flagged my card as spam this morning I had to call them to embarrassingly say well I was trying to buy a bag.
> 
> Good luck!!


If this order gets cancelled, I'm definitely giving up  I can foresee my credit card getting flagged with "fraudulent transactions".
Once I was in a boutique, swiped my card and as the receipt was printing out, the credit card company called to inform me of the transaction. That was an embarrassing conversation. "Yes, I'm buying a bag"


----------



## zipporah

Just joined the forum to say thanks for all the info here, even if I've only participated as a lurker! When I first saw this collection I loved it but didn't think I'd actually purchase anything (I don't normally buy in this price bracket, hehe). By the time I realised I would actually spend money on it there was nothing I wanted online, but I did a small tour of Loewe stores and got to see four bags and one SLG in person. Slept on it and went back for the blue Boh puzzle bag, which I love! Quick question - should I treat it in any way before I use it? A friend recommended "Collonil Carbon Pro", which seems to be a waterproofing spray. Worth it? I'm not planning to take it out on rainy days. Should I get a bag organiser?

Also curious if anyone knows anyone who bought the aogaeru flamenco clutch, or has seen anyone online with it? I've found nothing, but it seems to be completely out of stock (unlike the mint sootball flamenco, which has appeared in online restocks a few times - although I don't know if it was actually available). I know the puzzle is the better purchase for me for several reasons, but I'm obsessed with this damn frog bag!


----------



## Logic

Rouge pomme said:


> If this order gets cancelled, I'm definitely giving up  I can foresee my credit card getting flagged with "fraudulent transactions".
> Once I was in a boutique, swiped my card and as the receipt was printing out, the credit card company called to inform me of the transaction. That was an embarrassing conversation. "Yes, I'm buying a bag"


Haha the things we do for a bag!!

This is worse than the Hermes site, atleast that doesn’t take the transaction through, it just makes u drool over the stuff but can’t proceed to checkout.

I’m sure you’ll let us know how you go!


----------



## protein_

100% recommend adding pieces to your MyTheresa wishlist (Google the product and then MyTheresa after, then you can add it to your wishlist).

... so far I've gotten an email alert that the Bo cardholder, bucket hat, and candle were back in *real* stock.

Also saying this so I don't get tempted/upset that I wasn't fast enough when the email came in (I was asleep), ahahah.


----------



## fettfleck

zipporah said:


> Just joined the forum to say thanks for all the info here, even if I've only participated as a lurker! When I first saw this collection I loved it but didn't think I'd actually purchase anything (I don't normally buy in this price bracket, hehe). By the time I realised I would actually spend money on it there was nothing I wanted online, but I did a small tour of Loewe stores and got to see four bags and one SLG in person. Slept on it and went back for the blue Boh puzzle bag, which I love! Quick question - should I treat it in any way before I use it? A friend recommended "Collonil Carbon Pro", which seems to be a waterproofing spray. Worth it? I'm not planning to take it out on rainy days. Should I get a bag organiser?
> 
> Also curious if anyone knows anyone who bought the aogaeru flamenco clutch, or has seen anyone online with it? I've found nothing, but it seems to be completely out of stock (unlike the mint sootball flamenco, which has appeared in online restocks a few times - although I don't know if it was actually available). I know the puzzle is the better purchase for me for several reasons, but I'm obsessed with this damn frog bag!



I did spray my soot small puzzle with Collonil Nanospray Carbon Pro. It went well. Nothing visible on the bag, everything still perfect.
I always spray everything in case I get into rain, while noch planning on it. 
Congrats on your bag! Show some action pictures, if you have.  The Bo bag is so cute!


----------



## Rouge pomme

Logic said:


> Haha the things we do for a bag!!
> 
> This is worse than the Hermes site, atleast that doesn’t take the transaction through, it just makes u drool over the stuff but can’t proceed to checkout.
> 
> I’m sure you’ll let us know how you go!


I got a shipping notification but the tracking number is "cancelado sin stock". I'll confirm with Client Services and wait for the refund.
 No more phantom inventory games for me!


----------



## KittyZeppelin

I received the Flamenco Susuwatari today and sadly, I'm not 100% about it


----------



## Logic

protein_ said:


> 100% recommend adding pieces to your MyTheresa wishlist (Google the product and then MyTheresa after, then you can add it to your wishlist).
> 
> ... so far I've gotten an email alert that the Bo cardholder, bucket hat, and candle were back in *real* stock.
> 
> Also saying this so I don't get tempted/upset that I wasn't fast enough when the email came in (I was asleep), ahahah.


That’s right MyTheresa is real, I caught the email for the candles, checked it was actually in stock but opted not to buy. Same the emails came through last night whilst I was sleeping.

Our wallets are safe!


----------



## Tarochan

protein_ said:


> 100% recommend adding pieces to your MyTheresa wishlist (Google the product and then MyTheresa after, then you can add it to your wishlist).
> 
> ... so far I've gotten an email alert that the Bo cardholder, bucket hat, and candle were back in *real* stock.
> 
> Also saying this so I don't get tempted/upset that I wasn't fast enough when the email came in (I was asleep), ahahah.


That's exactly how I got my bucket hat too! My bucket hat order with Loewe is still lingering (unshipped) and at this point it's very high chance of cancellation. I ordered with Mytheresa as soon as it's back in stock. It's shipped within one hour. Talk about realistic inventory and no purchase limit!


----------



## peppermint_tea

Looks like most of the leather goods are now showing up as 'not available' on the Loewe website. They must've gotten tired of dealing with the phantom inventories and inquiries.


----------



## vachefou

Fairly certain they just want me to pi*s off at this point, saw the boh cardholder "add to basket" this morning. Called CS just to see if I was unblocked and they didn't ask for my info, just stated that I was on the list of people to unblock and could I just call back in a couple hours when the US call center would be available. Five hours later saw it again "add to basket" so I rang in just to check per the earlier statement. It was probably the same CS agent saying "Yes, I see you already contacted us. I don't have any information, I can't offer any help on whether this order would go through." Okie doke! I'll just call back tomorrow


----------



## Logic

On the 18/01 when i went hysteric and kept trying for bags after each cancellation email due to payment reject (there was no funds taken out) until yesterday they had taken two amounts from my card and now i'm trying to get my money back or make sure there's no mix up with the refunds!


----------



## protein_

Tarochan said:


> That's exactly how I got my bucket hat too! My bucket hat order with Loewe is still lingering (unshipped) and at this point it's very high chance of cancellation. I ordered with Mytheresa as soon as it's back in stock. It's shipped within one hour. Talk about realistic inventory and no purchase limit!



I'm so glad you got it -- I checked my email 2 hours too late and was scrambling to add it (it was gone by then)...


----------



## protein_

Logic said:


> On the 18/01 when i went hysteric and kept trying for bags after each cancellation email due to payment reject (there was no funds taken out) until yesterday they had taken two amounts from my card and now i'm trying to get my money back or make sure there's no mix up with the refunds!



The phantom Bo card holder, from last week, is also still pending on my card.


----------



## vachefou

Logic said:


> On the 18/01 when i went hysteric and kept trying for bags after each cancellation email due to payment reject (there was no funds taken out) until yesterday they had taken two amounts from my card and now i'm trying to get my money back or make sure there's no mix up with the refunds!



I placed orders on two different credit cards and the first one would have a line item of a debit and then a credit while the other would only have "pending" charges that would drop off and disappear after they cancelled for payment not authorized. The drop offs for pending charges took about five days though, hope that's the case for you!


----------



## Rouge pomme

Logic said:


> On the 18/01 when i went hysteric and kept trying for bags after each cancellation email due to payment reject (there was no funds taken out) until yesterday they had taken two amounts from my card and now i'm trying to get my money back or make sure there's no mix up with the refunds!


For the first cancelled order, they refunded the same day but it took 4 days for the refund to come through and show up on the statement.

I received another email from last night informing me that my return was received and the refund is being processed. They're not consistent in how they treat phantom inventory...


----------



## ramblemonkey

KittyZeppelin said:


> I received the Flamenco Susuwatari today and sadly, I'm not 100% about it


What don’t you like about it? Make me feel better about not being able to get one!


----------



## zipporah

KittyZeppelin said:


> I received the Flamenco Susuwatari today and sadly, I'm not 100% about it



Also curious why! For me, I love the flamenco clutch in general, this colour and the sootball design ... but I don't have much mint in my wardrobe and I'm quite clumsy so light colours make me nervous. That's why I held off attempting to buy when it showed up as in stock. :/

(Now just hoping someone regrets their whimsical frog bag purchase and I eventually find the aogaeru flamenco pre-loved.)

I'll look out for Collonil spray for my puzzle.


----------



## heartfelt

zipporah said:


> Also curious why! For me, I love the flamenco clutch in general, this colour and the sootball design ... but I don't have much mint in my wardrobe and I'm quite clumsy so light colours make me nervous. That's why I held off attempting to buy when it showed up as in stock. :/
> 
> (Now just hoping someone regrets their whimsical frog bag purchase and I eventually find the aogaeru flamenco pre-loved.)
> 
> I'll look out for Collonil spray for my puzzle.


 
Where are you located? I saw the aogaeru flamenco and matching wallet a few days ago at South Coast Plaza in Irvine, CA.

My mint susuwatari flamenco is all boxed up ready to be picked up by DHL - hopefully all returns will make it up to the website and someone on here can nab them. I’m personally returning because I already bought the mint puzzle and that’s a lot of mint. I prefer the puzzle because they break it up with black leather, I’m returning the flamenco because it’s all mint which is pretty light colored and may be hard for me to match. Also, I only prefer the look of the flamenco with the drawstrings pulled tight and as the leather is quite soft, I can see that creasing easily with more wear.

So it sounds like some have had success with the phantom stock? I might need to continue to stalk the website then as I’d really like the susuwatari beanie or scarf.


----------



## Tarochan

protein_ said:


> I'm so glad you got it -- I checked my email 2 hours too late and was scrambling to add it (it was gone by then)...


Both sizes are available in mytheresa now if you still want them!


----------



## Logic

peppermint_tea said:


> Looks like most of the leather goods are now showing up as 'not available' on the Loewe website. They must've gotten tired of dealing with the phantom inventories and inquiries.


Thankfully so! Saved people from stressing out and waiting for refunds as well as their customer service time!


----------



## Logic

vachefou said:


> I placed orders on two different credit cards and the first one would have a line item of a debit and then a credit while the other would only have "pending" charges that would drop off and disappear after they cancelled for payment not authorized. The drop offs for pending charges took about five days though, hope that's the case for you!


Thanks that’s good to know! CS did reply saying pending charges should be released back soon.

They also went on to probably indicate that I bought too much. I couldn’t resist a reply saying well all of the orders were cancelled ones. 
Quote:
‘We try as much as we can to treat all our clients fairly on the ordering process. Kindly note that we have a limitation on the number of the orders that each client can place per day.’


----------



## vachefou

Logic said:


> Quote:
> ‘We try as much as we can to treat all our clients fairly on the ordering process. Kindly note that we have a limitation on the number of the orders that each client can place per day.’



"Treat all our clients fairly" by not disclosing there's a limitation on orders (or more importantly that cancelled orders count against our total order limit) despite telling all of us to keep checking the website for possible restocks and running into endless phantom inventory. *eyeroll*


----------



## Logic

just nabbed an Otori puzzle from Mytheresa! Hopefully it’s trustworthy and puts closure to the fact that I’m after bag.

Soot tote also on Mytheresa is available if anyone is interested!


----------



## Rouge pomme

Logic said:


> just nabbed an Otori puzzle from Mytheresa! Hopefully it’s trustworthy and puts closure to the fact that I’m after bag.
> 
> Soot tote also on Mytheresa is available if anyone is interested!


Congrats!   Finally, after the saga and frustration with the Loewe website!


----------



## Logic

Rouge pomme said:


> Congrats!   Finally, after the saga and frustration with the Loewe website!


Thank you! Holding my breath for the shipment.

Btw looks like there’s no more phantom games to play


----------



## vachefou

Logic said:


> just nabbed an Otori puzzle from Mytheresa! Hopefully it’s trustworthy and puts closure to the fact that I’m after bag.
> 
> Soot tote also on Mytheresa is available if anyone is interested!



Congrats!! Otori is a great marquetry bag


----------



## baglici0us

One boh Amazona available at myTheresa: https://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/loe...h-amazona-19-square-leather-tote-2084434.html

edit: now sold out


----------



## littlepan

baglici0us said:


> One boh Amazona available at myTheresa: https://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/loe...h-amazona-19-square-leather-tote-2084434.html
> 
> edit: now sold out


 
I nabbed it, thanks for posting. My card initially flagged as fraud so I thought I lost it but I did get on 2nd try. I had been looking for an Amazona!


----------



## protein_

Tarochan said:


> Both sizes are available in mytheresa now if you still want them!



Asleep again!

Edit: Figured out how to get it (Googled it again and it came up in stock for another country)! Thanks for the alert hehe   ... guess this means no new Maison Michel hat for me though ahaha


----------



## protein_

baglici0us said:


> One boh Amazona available at myTheresa: https://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/loe...h-amazona-19-square-leather-tote-2084434.html
> 
> edit: now sold out



There was one in-stock for EU (same with the canvas tote) and it'll still ship to the USA!

Edit: Lol, nevermind.


----------



## baglici0us

littlepan said:


> I nabbed it, thanks for posting. My card initially flagged as fraud so I thought I lost it but I did get on 2nd try. I had been looking for an Amazona!


Yay! Looking forward to the reveal


----------



## Logic

littlepan said:


> I nabbed it, thanks for posting. My card initially flagged as fraud so I thought I lost it but I did get on 2nd try. I had been looking for an Amazona!


Congrats! Exactly what you’re looking for then


----------



## fruitcandy

Does anyone know what info they are using to flag your account on the website? I tried using another email address to place an order after having all my orders cancelled on my other account, but still got the payment not authorized email. My guess is they're checking against the entered CC number or address? Called customer service and was told they would escalate the situation....I guess it's my sign to give up on buying anything from this collection


----------



## vachefou

The phantom inventory website seems to be restocking a lot of leather pieces for all of them to be "not available". I've been calling to ask about the unblock and they seem to indicate a fair bit of accounts (or literally any account that tried to order phantom stock) did get blocked. The fact that they're being slow to unblock either is a manpower vs quantity of blocked accounts issue or they're just intentionally stringing us out until we all go away lol


----------



## baglici0us

They’ve updated the little buttons to now say ‘only available in selected stores’.
Wonder if this means the website will stop selling items from this collection? The RTW still has ‘Add to bag’ buttons though, so maybe it’s a just a wording change.


----------



## vachefou

For the couple of leather items in "my selection" all of them are (in)conveniently located in the same two Japanese stores (I suspect placeholder?). The Kaonashi bucket hat claims "add to bag" but the sizes are all unavailable, so their phantom inventory woes continue...


----------



## gloomfilter

I feel like I’m pretty over this now and just going to be patient until next year  I was trying to get an SLG from this collection through phantom stock, and, as I mentioned earlier, all my 3 orders were rejected (2 cancelled from stock, one for “payment not authorized” despite my credit card being charged), and when reaching out to address the matter was told the following:

“We regret to inform you that your latest orders have been rejected automatically by the system. For security purposes, there is nothing else that can be done from our side.

We apologize for any inconvenience this situation might cause and we remain available for any further assistance.

Thank you for your understanding.”

It’s frustrating as a Loewe fan to have this unsatisfying customer service experience, and seeing the inconsistencies in the variety of responses received by you all too! It feels like a non-helpful answer. I’m a bit bummed by my experience purchasing directly from the Loewe website, and had a better experience in the store. Maybe next year I’ll try to go in store for the collection instead, and it seems like one lesson learned is that it’s easier buy something impulsively and return after thinking about it for these limited collections.


----------



## vachefou

gloomfilter said:


> it seems like one lesson learned is that it’s easier buy something impulsively and return after thinking about it for these limited collections.


Ugh, "we can't do anymore" but "remain available for further assistance"? 

It's great for my wallet that they removed the block and barred all the leather goods from being on the website, did they really expand their customer base/popularity with how awful the followup to the middling rollout went. The disdain I got from their CS having to struggle with their IT failures makes my lesson that any future collab release should be purchased through a third party like Mytheresa.


----------



## vachefou

FYI South Coast Plaza store in California has the Aogaeru wallet, flamenco and Amazona, susu lantern, otori mini, susu bucket hat, susu tote, candle and a kaonashi Amazona. I think someone was looking for the froggy flamenco?


----------



## pocopiumosso

My susuwatari tote arrived super quickly, so I wanted to share some pics and also share the SLG I was able to get from a USA store as well! 

VERY minimal collection packaging in my order (and I’m guessing for any online orders placed earlier in the week lol), but the SA was kind enough to wrap the otori-sama cardholder  

What does everyone think of the soot tote? Has anyone else here ordered and kept one? I think it’s precious, just worried about caring for the light canvas.

thanks for being a great bunch, all


----------



## baglici0us

vachefou said:


> FYI South Coast Plaza store in California has the Aogaeru wallet, flamenco and Amazona, susu lantern, otori mini, susu bucket hat, susu tote, candle and a kaonashi Amazona. I think someone was looking for the froggy flamenco?


Thank you! I ordered over the phone and had the kaonashi Amazona shipped to me. So much easier than dealing with the website!


----------



## pocopiumosso

baglici0us said:


> Thank you! I ordered over the phone and had the kaonashi Amazona shipped to me. So much easier than dealing with the website!


I ordered my otori-sama cardholder from the same store SCP!


----------



## vachefou

baglici0us said:


> Thank you! I ordered over the phone and had the kaonashi Amazona shipped to me. So much easier than dealing with the website!



Very welcome! I hate SCP but for how little I'm driving in the pandemic, my car needed some freeway miles and magically navigated me to the Loewe store...


----------



## baglici0us

vachefou said:


> Very welcome! I hate SCP but for how little I'm driving in the pandemic, my car needed some freeway miles and magically navigated me to the Loewe store...



I’ve never been to SCP but it looks like designer heaven. Hope to visit one day!


----------



## Mimiiiz

Hey guys! I ordered the Otori sama and Susuwatari coin cardholders a few days ago during the phantom stocking, with the mentality that it was 99% likely they will get cancellations so I thought I’d take the gamble and order both. But to my surprise both of them ended up going through and have been shipped.

Now I gotta decide which one I’m keeping…as I don’t need two haha and am torn. I love how intricate the marquetry is on the otori and the bright colours but just not sure about the white leather and zip. But also love the susuwatari as it’s so cute with the metallic stars and also the brown and black is more practical. But still can’t decide…thought I’d ask you guys’ opinion on which I should keep  or if anyone who already owns either one, what’s your opinion? Ahh I’m so torn hahaha


----------



## Astreaa

Now that the website says items are only available in select stores, I wonder if anything including refunds still be restocked online. I've been looking for the striped Otori scarf but had no luck finding it anywhere.


----------



## Mimiiiz

Also just wondering has anyone had any luck with getting the otori sama scarf (after the presale/launch days)? And if so was it instore or online? This has been the one item I’ve reallyyy wanted so bad since launch day as my local store only had one and it sold first thing, and once I went online it was also sold out  I’ve been stalking the website for it ever since and not once have I seen it, not even during the phantom stock…just wanted to ask if anyone has managed to get it (and I was too slow or sleeping to see it haha) or if anyone who double ordered it (as I recall seeing some ppl accidentally ordered two? During the ordering mayhem) have returned any and if so would it be possible they’d put that back online?

Ahh I’m so sad I’ve missed it, it would put me at Loewe Spirited Away purchase peace finally, if I can manage to find it haha. Any help/info would be appreciated! Thankyou


----------



## Mimiiiz

Astreaa said:


> Now that the website says items are only available in select stores, I wonder if anything including refunds still be restocked online. I've been looking for the striped Otori scarf but had no luck finding it anywhere.


Omg haha you share my dilemma!


----------



## vachefou

I double ordered an otori scarf and it was delivered back to them on the 19th, it was intimated to me that online would only have the RTW stuff after today. Unfortunately not a clue how they'd treat the scarf, if it goes back online or into a store somewhere. Good luck!


----------



## Astreaa

Mimiiiz said:


> Omg haha you share my dilemma!


It was in my cart during the preorder and sold out when trying to checkout  Fingers crossed the scarves show up again for us!


----------



## pocopiumosso

Mimiiiz said:


> Hey guys! I ordered the Otori sama and Susuwatari coin cardholders a few days ago during the phantom stocking, with the mentality that it was 99% likely they will get cancellations so I thought I’d take the gamble and order both. But to my surprise both of them ended up going through and have been shipped.
> 
> Now I gotta decide which one I’m keeping…as I don’t need two haha and am torn. I love how intricate the marquetry is on the otori and the bright colours but just not sure about the white leather and zip. But also love the susuwatari as it’s so cute with the metallic stars and also the brown and black is more practical. But still can’t decide…thought I’d ask you guys’ opinion on which I should keep  or if anyone who already owns either one, what’s your opinion? Ahh I’m so torn hahaha


Aah tough choice!! The Susuwatari cardholders were my first love, but I was late to the game and was so happy to catch the Otori-sama cardholder. It’s really grown on me now and I agree the leather marquetry details are amazing! I have the same concern with the white leather though- I feel like the Susuwatari is more usable and great for every day, but Otori-sama is a beautiful spring/summer moment. Hope any of my ramblings help    If I HAD to choose one I think I’d pick Susuwatari just based on practicality but that’s just me


----------



## mollylope

I am SOOOO sad I didnt see this sooner. I really want the small black/brown puzzle with the soot sprites but one SA told me they are all sold out in the US


----------



## baglici0us

mollylope said:


> I am SOOOO sad I didnt see this sooner. I really want the small black/brown puzzle with the soot sprites but one SA told me they are all sold out in the US



The Small soot puzzle sold out so quickly. Loewe SCP has some bags left (including a puzzle) and they ship. Here are the photos my SA sent me:


----------



## mollylope

Yeah I actually just got off the phone with them and the SA said, and I quote, "Yeah we have the chicken puzzle bag left."


----------



## vachefou

I'm biased because the chicken puzzle was the only successful bag purchase from the phantom zone but I appreciate the large amount of marquetry that went into it relative to the petite size


----------



## baglici0us

mollylope said:


> Yeah I actually just got off the phone with them and the SA said, and I quote, "Yeah we have the chicken puzzle bag left."



Haha, are you going to go for it then? Alternatives are stalking the Loewe website and hoping for returns (be warned, we have pages of frustration with their process on this thread) (https://www.loewe.com/usa/en/women/...A510S21X75-3605.html?cgid=w_spirited_away&p=1)

 or 

Stalk myTheresa for them to restock the mini version. I don’t think they ordered the small: https://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/loe...puzzle-mini-leather-shoulder-bag-2072798.html

There’s also always next year’s collection!


----------



## Logic

mollylope said:


> Yeah I actually just got off the phone with them and the SA said, and I quote, "Yeah we have the chicken puzzle bag left."


Haha I call it a duck    Maybe we need a bite to whether it’s a duck or chicken


----------



## Logic

Mimiiiz said:


> Hey guys! I ordered the Otori sama and Susuwatari coin cardholders a few days ago during the phantom stocking, with the mentality that it was 99% likely they will get cancellations so I thought I’d take the gamble and order both. But to my surprise both of them ended up going through and have been shipped.
> 
> Now I gotta decide which one I’m keeping…as I don’t need two haha and am torn. I love how intricate the marquetry is on the otori and the bright colours but just not sure about the white leather and zip. But also love the susuwatari as it’s so cute with the metallic stars and also the brown and black is more practical. But still can’t decide…thought I’d ask you guys’ opinion on which I should keep  or if anyone who already owns either one, what’s your opinion? Ahh I’m so torn hahaha


Congrats for getting past the ordering system!
Is there an opportunity to keep both? They are both so cute and you won’t have any regrets.


----------



## Logic

baglici0us said:


> The Small soot puzzle sold out so quickly. Loewe SCP has some bags left (including a puzzle) and they ship. Here are the photos my SA sent me:
> 
> View attachment 5303523
> View attachment 5303524
> View attachment 5303525
> View attachment 5303526
> View attachment 5303527


Wow I’m surprised this store has so many bags left! Would’ve love the lantern but I’m half way across the world


----------



## baglici0us

Logic said:


> Haha I call it a duck    Maybe we need a bite to whether it’s a duck or chicken



They are so cute!


----------



## zipporah

I was the person looking for the frog flamenco but I'm in Hong Kong. Wrong continent!

I was out yesterday and swung by three stores (the advantage of living in a small place!). One only had clothes. One had bags but only ones I'd seen before. It did have the display with the bridge and duck (chicken?) though. And then the the third one turned out to be the whole pop up with the bridge display, train seats, etc. Oops, missed that info. There wasn't much left, but they did have both the frog and duck wallets. Thought on it while I went for an appointment then came back for an aogaeru one as I'm not sure I'll be able to get the bag. They also had the duck card/coin holder and honestly, I'm tempted too. Like others said, I'm worried about the white leather though. I wish they'd done green and brown!

They were out of the special sleeves but I still got the little susuwatari tag. I also got a smaller version of the catalogue (which has stickers in it) and the postcards (got a Haku notebook and big catalogue with my puzzle bag purchase). And I got to keep my bath token scratch card (the last store told me I couldn't??).

Chatting to the SA I got the impression they underestimated how popular the collection would be. I mentioned the frog flamenco and Chihiro small hammock and both of these seem to have been more requested than they expected. They are still receiving stock though (they told me they'd be getting the No Face wallet and I think the susuwatari scarf today) and trying to source products from other countries. She had a long wait list for different products so I put myself down for the frog flamenco. No one else has requested it so maybe I have a chance! (Three people have requested the mint susuwatari version.)


----------



## despair

zipporah said:


> I was the person looking for the frog flamenco but I'm in Hong Kong. Wrong continent!
> 
> I was out yesterday and swung by three stores (the advantage of living in a small place!). One only had clothes. One had bags but only ones I'd seen before. It did have the display with the bridge and duck (chicken?) though. And then the the third one turned out to be the whole pop up with the bridge display, train seats, etc. Oops, missed that info. There wasn't much left, but they did have both the frog and duck wallets. Thought on it while I went for an appointment then came back for an aogaeru one as I'm not sure I'll be able to get the bag. They also had the duck card/coin holder and honestly, I'm tempted too. Like others said, I'm worried about the white leather though. I wish they'd done green and brown!
> 
> They were out of the special sleeves but I still got the little susuwatari tag. I also got a smaller version of the catalogue (which has stickers in it) and the postcards (got a Haku notebook and big catalogue with my Haku purchase). And I got to keep my bath token scratch card (the last store told me I couldn't??).
> 
> Chatting to the SA I got the impression they underestimated how popular the collection would be. I mentioned the frog flamenco and Chihiro small hammock and both of these seem to have been more requested than they expected. They are still receiving stock though (they told me they'd be getting the No Face wallet and I think the susuwatari scarf today) and trying to source products from other countries. She had a long wait list for different products so I put myself down for the frog flamenco. No one else has requested it so maybe I have a chance! (Three people have requested the mint susuwatari version.)


Hoping for some restocks in Singapore too! No news on anything from our SA so far...

Finding it a little hard to believe they still underestimated the response given what happened last year!


----------



## vachefou

Ooo good luck with the flamenco! The SCP SA directed me to the rack of RTW and the stack of bags as in bagalicious' photo but the flamenco and candle were hiding in display cabinets. Maybe alert your SA to ask the SoCal store!


----------



## zipporah

despair said:


> Hoping for some restocks in Singapore too! No news on anything from our SA so far...
> 
> Finding it a little hard to believe they still underestimated the response given what happened last year!



This is what I don't get. I don't know if younger kids still watch the older Ghibli movies (I'm a teacher and I've noticed they don't know all the older Disney ones) but they are verrry popular with people old enough to afford nice clothes and accessories for themselves. I've now seen my blue Boh puzzle and the equivalent mini hammock in three stores - not sure if they're less popular or they just ordered more, not realising how popular all the other items would be?


----------



## Logic

I've been abit greedy with 4 SLG's, should i return my red kaonashi vertical wallet? Is there anyone currently using this wallet let me know how useful is it? I bought it cos i wanted another piece from the collection then later that night another Loewe store offered me the mint soot cardholder so i didn't intend on adding two SLG's that day.


----------



## Mimiiiz

vachefou said:


> I double ordered an otori scarf and it was delivered back to them on the 19th, it was intimated to me that online would only have the RTW stuff after today. Unfortunately not a clue how they'd treat the scarf, if it goes back online or into a store somewhere. Good luck!


Ohh I see! I emailed customer service about returned orders and they gave me a very vague reply lol (as expected) and neither answered nor confirmed really if online will still be restocked or only instores now. Literally just said “the scarf is not available at our online store…but please stay tuned on our website in case we do” *facepalm*


----------



## Mimiiiz

pocopiumosso said:


> Aah tough choice!! The Susuwatari cardholders were my first love, but I was late to the game and was so happy to catch the Otori-sama cardholder. It’s really grown on me now and I agree the leather marquetry details are amazing! I have the same concern with the white leather though- I feel like the Susuwatari is more usable and great for every day, but Otori-sama is a beautiful spring/summer moment. Hope any of my ramblings help    If I HAD to choose one I think I’d pick Susuwatari just based on practicality but that’s just me


Yess such a tough choice! I wish I could keep both but I really just have too many cardholders already haha. I felt personally attacked after watching a few youtube videos of why SLG’s are wasting our money and stopping us from buying bags…oops hahaha  but yes I am kinda leaning more towards the Susuwatari one because it’s just more practical in the long run being brown/black. I do love the Otori though, it’s so eye catching and detailed! It was actually the first one that caught my attention out of the cardholders initially!


----------



## Mimiiiz

Logic said:


> Congrats for getting past the ordering system!
> Is there an opportunity to keep both? They are both so cute and you won’t have any regrets.


Thanks! It was such a shock that they actually went through. Ahh I’d love to keep both, but I keep telling myself I defs don’t need two of essentially the same function/design of cardholders haha. But tbh I was even tempted to get the Kaonashi coin/cardholder as well but only managed to hold myself back because I already own a very similar YSL fragments zipped cardholder in red that is pretty much the same minus the Kaonashi…was a struggle to restrain myself tho! Haha!


----------



## vachefou

Mimiiiz said:


> Ohh I see! I emailed customer service about returned orders and they gave me a very vague reply lol (as expected) and neither answered nor confirmed really if online will still be restocked or only instores now. Literally just said “the scarf is not available at our online store…but please stay tuned on our website in case we do” *facepalm*



They sort of mumbled a bunch of gobbledygook during my phone call but could compose themselves long enough to indicate they're removing the leather pieces because so many people kept getting hit with phantom inventory orders. So I repeated my question of why the "in stock" function showed an increasing number of leather items if they're getting removed (the total number also later dipped in the day exactly like it has done with phantom restock days). They could only say that things might come back once they know an inventory. But CS can only remark on the limited info they get and their warehouse/inventory has clearly never been on top of this entire deployment


----------



## Mimiiiz

Logic said:


> I've been abit greedy with 4 SLG's, should i return my red kaonashi vertical wallet? Is there anyone currently using this wallet let me know how useful is it? I bought it cos i wanted another piece from the collection then later that night another Loewe store offered me the mint soot cardholder so i didn't intend on adding two SLG's that day.


Hehe I totally get you, feel guilty for getting too many SLGs…but they’re just so hard to resist! Which other ones did you get? If you’ve got a variety, then I think it’s ok to keep it since this is a wallet and could be useful for times when a cardholder is too small?


----------



## Sharona228

zipporah said:


> This is what I don't get. I don't know if younger kids still watch the older Ghibli movies (I'm a teacher and I've noticed they don't know all the older Disney ones) but they are verrry popular with people old enough to afford nice clothes and accessories for themselves. I've now seen my blue Boh puzzle and the equivalent mini hammock in three stores - not sure if they're less popular or they just ordered more, not realising how popular all the other items would be?


At which store did you see the boh puzzle? I’m looking for that one.


----------



## zipporah

Sharona228 said:


> At which store did you see the boh puzzle? I’m looking for that one.



In Hong Kong? The pop up in Harbour City and the shop in K11 Musea had it yesterday


----------



## vachefou

zipporah said:


> In Hong Kong? The pop up in Harbour City and the shop in K11 Musea had it yesterday



Oof, I miss the HK shopping circuit, so convenient!


----------



## baglici0us

I regret not trying to get the Chihiro Amazona during presales. While I love my Bo puzzle, I just think it’s the most iconic piece from this collection. This and perhaps the Chihiro blanket as a close second.


----------



## Sharona228

zipporah said:


> In Hong Kong? The pop up in Harbour City and the shop in K11 Musea had it yesterday


Boo, I’m in the US


----------



## Logic

baglici0us said:


> I regret not trying to get the Chihiro Amazona during presales. While I love my Bo puzzle, I just think it’s the most iconic piece from this collection. This and perhaps the Chihiro blanket as a close second.


I think it’s good that you had bought what u loved at the time rather than because it’s iconic


----------



## caramelsalt

My tote came in today too!

Also, if anyone still wants to pick up the susuwatari tote, it's still available on:




__





						mytheresa.com
					

Loewe’s cult-classic edit is defined by the Puzzle bag, contemporary ready-to-wear & deconstructed denim. Shop the newest women's collection online at Mytheresa




					www.mytheresa.com


----------



## Logic

Mimiiiz said:


> Hehe I totally get you, feel guilty for getting too many SLGs…but they’re just so hard to resist! Which other ones did you get? If you’ve got a variety, then I think it’s ok to keep it since this is a wallet and could be useful for times when a cardholder is too small?


Arghh yes people say SLGs are a waste of money but they’re so cute! I have the soot zip cardholder and no face black cardholder. These two are what I originally really wanted and got at the presale and after seeing peoples posts I wanted more   

Do you have many SLGs too?


----------



## Logic

caramelsalt said:


> My tote came in today too!
> 
> Also, if anyone still wants to pick up the susuwatari tote, it's still available on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mytheresa.com
> 
> 
> Loewe’s cult-classic edit is defined by the Puzzle bag, contemporary ready-to-wear & deconstructed denim. Shop the newest women's collection online at Mytheresa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mytheresa.com


Congrats it looks very functional and easy to use colours!


----------



## Rouge pomme

caramelsalt said:


> My tote came in today too!
> 
> Also, if anyone still wants to pick up the susuwatari tote, it's still available on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mytheresa.com
> 
> 
> Loewe’s cult-classic edit is defined by the Puzzle bag, contemporary ready-to-wear & deconstructed denim. Shop the newest women's collection online at Mytheresa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mytheresa.com


It's tempting but I'm worried that the light coloured canvas will get dirty easily. Do you plan to use any spray over the canvas before using?


----------



## caramelsalt

Logic said:


> Congrats it looks very functional and easy to use colours!


Thank you! It is~ I really like how it looks but I hope I can maintain the bag well


----------



## caramelsalt

Rouge pomme said:


> It's tempting but I'm worried that the light coloured canvas will get dirty easily. Do you plan to use any spray over the canvas before using?


I heard from my SA that spraying isn't very good for the bag so I'll just bring it to cleaning services if it gets dirty


----------



## Rouge pomme

Hoping a few more items trickle back onto Mytheresa


----------



## Mimiiiz

Logic said:


> Arghh yes people say SLGs are a waste of money but they’re so cute! I have the soot zip cardholder and no face black cardholder. These two are what I originally really wanted and got at the presale and after seeing peoples posts I wanted more
> 
> Do you have many SLGs too?


Hehe yep people say that, but I still keep getting them despite this haha. Ooh you have the soot zip and no face cardholder! What a great combo  Then I think your red no face wallet will still be a good addition to the collection! As it's quite a variety and the colours are all different 

Yes, I've got a lot of cardholders from a variety of brands but actually don't own any Loewe ones yet! This time I managed to get the soot zip and otori zip by pure luck lol. But I totally don't need both of them, so will need to let one of them go 
Initially I was tossing up between the zip ones and regular cardholders actually, but ended up deciding the zip ones probably suit my lifestyle better and offer more functionality, even tho the Boh and no face ones were so cute!

How are you liking the soot zip? I haven't received mines yet, but so curious how the leather is like and how much it can fit (cash, coins, cards) It's my first Loewe SLG and I am excited!


----------



## Logic

Soot hammock add to bag on Mytheresa if anyone wants.


----------



## Logic

Mimiiiz said:


> Hehe yep people say that, but I still keep getting them despite this haha. Ooh you have the soot zip and no face cardholder! What a great combo  Then I think your red no face wallet will still be a good addition to the collection! As it's quite a variety and the colours are all different
> 
> Yes, I've got a lot of cardholders from a variety of brands but actually don't own any Loewe ones yet! This time I managed to get the soot zip and otori zip by pure luck lol. But I totally don't need both of them, so will need to let one of them go
> Initially I was tossing up between the zip ones and regular cardholders actually, but ended up deciding the zip ones probably suit my lifestyle better and offer more functionality, even tho the Boh and no face ones were so cute!
> 
> How are you liking the soot zip? I haven't received mines yet, but so curious how the leather is like and how much it can fit (cash, coins, cards) It's my first Loewe SLG and I am excited!


I actually haven’t used the soot zip yet and these are my first Loewe SLGs too. I did try to put stuff in, fits folded notes and bungles of cards plus 2 cards on the outside. It’s tight if u try to put more cos fits 4 and I don’t want to stretch the leather.


----------



## Mimiiiz

Oh no I think the phantom stock is back…and they changed it back to ‘notify me when available’


----------



## Mimiiiz

Logic said:


> I actually haven’t used the soot zip yet and these are my first Loewe SLGs too. I did try to put stuff in, fits folded notes and bungles of cards plus 2 cards on the outside. It’s tight if u try to put more cos fits 4 and I don’t want to stretch the leather.
> 
> View attachment 5303850


Oohh not bad! I’m surprised it can fit an Australian note only folded once! (fellow aussie here ) that’s nice to know, seems like it’ll be a very practical piece! Usually I find with small SLGs I have to fold my notes twice haha. Same, I probably won’t put too much in either. Too scared to stretch the leather.

Thanks for the photos  can’t wait to receive mine soon and see it in person!


----------



## pocopiumosso

It looks like along with the phantom stock coming back, they’ve added a feature that alerts the customer when an item in cart isn’t actually in stock/prevents ordering


----------



## pocopiumosso

Logic said:


> Soot hammock add to bag on Mytheresa if anyone wants.


Sad I missed this! :’(


----------



## Rouge pomme

pocopiumosso said:


> It looks like along with the phantom stock coming back, they’ve added a feature that alerts the customer when an item in cart isn’t actually in stock/prevents ordering


Seems like most of the leather goods that are ATB actually have no stock. They should just stick with "not available".


----------



## KittyZeppelin

pocopiumosso said:


> Sad I missed this! :’(


If you are in Europe, Le Bon Marché in Paris has the Soot Hammock in stock. Distance shipping is possible within EU


----------



## peppermint_tea

Rouge pomme said:


> Seems like most of the leather goods that are ATB actually have no stock. They should just stick with "not available".


I think they’re just playing with our hearts.


----------



## missmythology

here´s what I got from the collection! 

Sorry to hear about so many issues with orders and phantom orders…

I think everything is super lovely, just gotta make up my mind about the hammock and hoodie. Love both, but the hammock really doesn´t hold much (if you want to see it I also have a video on these on my youtube channel ceruleanblonde..)

and the hoodie is actually too big.. but I think I´ll keep it anyway, its a super cool souvenir of this collection..

hmm

surprise winner to me is the kaonashi pouch, surprisingly versatile and holds the same amount as the hammock (but its way smaller when you carry it…)

so much fun to see all the reveals ! 

(edit:wanted to just post two photos but it won´t let me delete any, so heres a lot of photos..  )


----------



## hijulisa

missmythology said:


> here´s what I got from the collection!
> 
> Sorry to hear about so many issues with orders and phantom orders…
> 
> I think everything is super lovely, just gotta make up my mind about the hammock and hoodie. Love both, but the hammock really doesn´t hold much (if you want to see it I also have a video on these on my youtube channel ceruleanblonde..)
> 
> and the hoodie is actually too big.. but I think I´ll keep it anyway, its a super cool souvenir of this collection..
> 
> hmm
> 
> surprise winner to me is the kaonashi pouch, surprisingly versatile and holds the same amount as the hammock (but its way smaller when you carry it…)
> 
> so much fun to see all the reveals !
> 
> View attachment 5304066
> View attachment 5304071
> 
> View attachment 5304068
> 
> View attachment 5304073
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304075



The hammock is gorgeous, is the inside leather lined?


----------



## vachefou

Rouge pomme said:


> Seems like most of the leather goods that are ATB actually have no stock. They should just stick with "not available".



Whoever is running their IT must really hate their CS because I can just see a bunch of calls still coming in about fake ATBs and stock checks


----------



## pocopiumosso

missmythology said:


> here´s what I got from the collection!
> 
> Sorry to hear about so many issues with orders and phantom orders…
> 
> I think everything is super lovely, just gotta make up my mind about the hammock and hoodie. Love both, but the hammock really doesn´t hold much (if you want to see it I also have a video on these on my youtube channel ceruleanblonde..)
> 
> and the hoodie is actually too big.. but I think I´ll keep it anyway, its a super cool souvenir of this collection..
> 
> hmm
> 
> surprise winner to me is the kaonashi pouch, surprisingly versatile and holds the same amount as the hammock (but its way smaller when you carry it…)
> 
> so much fun to see all the reveals !
> 
> (edit:wanted to just post two photos but it won´t let me delete any, so heres a lot of photos..  )
> 
> View attachment 5304066
> View attachment 5304071
> 
> View attachment 5304068
> 
> View attachment 5304073
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304075


love the hammock


----------



## pocopiumosso

KittyZeppelin said:


> If you are in Europe, Le Bon Marché in Paris has the Soot Hammock in stock. Distance shipping is possible within EU


I’m in the US or I would in a heartbeat!!


----------



## vachefou

Some ATB and notify me tiles just flipped back to "not available" on the Loewe site


----------



## Mikab

Mimiiiz said:


> Also just wondering has anyone had any luck with getting the otori sama scarf (after the presale/launch days)? And if so was it instore or online? This has been the one item I’ve reallyyy wanted so bad since launch day as my local store only had one and it sold first thing, and once I went online it was also sold out  I’ve been stalking the website for it ever since and not once have I seen it, not even during the phantom stock…just wanted to ask if anyone has managed to get it (and I was too slow or sleeping to see it haha) or if anyone who double ordered it (as I recall seeing some ppl accidentally ordered two? During the ordering mayhem) have returned any and if so would it be possible they’d put that back online?
> 
> Ahh I’m so sad I’ve missed it, it would put me at Loewe Spirited Away purchase peace finally, if I can manage to find it haha. Any help/info would be appreciated! Thankyou



I picked up the otoro sama scarf in store (in Paris) and it is wonderful. Thick, soft, warm and I like the relaxed fluffy look. More substantial as a winter scarf than I anticipated from the website pics. Have worn it with a navy green coat and less loss of fluff than I thought might happen. 

The yellow Boh scarf is just as pretty but too bright for my winter wardrobe to get much use. I was sorely tempted by the bigger susuwatari scarf which is just fabulous but I hesitated on the price and didn't get it.

Hope this helps a bit, and if you keep up the hunt I will keep my fingers crossed for you! Finally for eye candy a close up of the batch front and back, beautiful quality.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Did anyone buy the Chihiro small hammock? Having deep regrets from not getting that bag right now >.<
Would love to see some mod shots of it on someone


----------



## chrysanthe

I accessed the site soon after pre-launch opened for me on Jan 6th, ordered the soot sprite cardholder and embroidered strap, and my credit card fraud protection kicked in. I tried to re-order and that order proceeded to get cancelled within the same day (3 hours for the wallet, 13 hours for the strap) even though I used the same email that got access. I suspect that the previous order that got blocked by fraud protection caused my second order to be cancelled so quickly, given what previous posters said about the online system being broken.

I ended up purchasing the small soot sprite puzzle from a personal shopper in Japan (one mentioned in this thread a while ago) after my initial pre-launch purchases on the website were ALL cancelled! It was the one item that sold out too quickly on pre-launch that I truly wanted. Unfortunately, they weren't able to source the embroidered strap to accompany it. I don't have a local Loewe storefront so I didn't have any other choice. Hopefully it doesn't take too long to get here!

The Loewe ordering system has been a huge hassle and I wish I had originally ordered from the MyTheresa site instead. The small puzzle has been on my wishlist for a year now, and this design is my absolute dream collab. Just wish the experience wasn't as sour as it was.


----------



## missmythology

hijulisa said:


> The hammock is gorgeous, is the inside leather lined?


 the upper part is leather but the main compartment is black canvas..


----------



## vachefou

Loewe has emailed me twice to complete my order when I chucked a cardholder into my basket during the "add to basket but red lettering no stock cannot complete order" period. I WOULD COMPLETE IF I COULD  

Separately they refunded my returned scarf but it hasn't appeared in the "in stock" items list. Hopefully today's switchover and switchback from add to basket functions was just an IT test for upcoming availability


----------



## xCloverx

chrysanthe said:


> I accessed the site soon after pre-launch opened for me on Jan 6th, ordered the soot sprite cardholder and embroidered strap, and my credit card fraud protection kicked in. I tried to re-order and that order proceeded to get cancelled within the same day (3 hours for the wallet, 13 hours for the strap) even though I used the same email that got access. I suspect that the previous order that got blocked by fraud protection caused my second order to be cancelled so quickly, given what previous posters said about the online system being broken.
> 
> I ended up purchasing the small soot sprite puzzle from a personal shopper in Japan (one mentioned in this thread a while ago) after my initial pre-launch purchases on the website were ALL cancelled! It was the one item that sold out too quickly on pre-launch that I truly wanted. Unfortunately, they weren't able to source the embroidered strap to accompany it. I don't have a local Loewe storefront so I didn't have any other choice. Hopefully it doesn't take too long to get here!
> 
> The Loewe ordering system has been a huge hassle and I wish I had originally ordered from the MyTheresa site instead. The small puzzle has been on my wishlist for a year now, and this design is my absolute dream collab. Just wish the experience wasn't as sour as it was.


Really wanted the embroidered strap too. First time ordering during prelaunch was cancelled about 19 hours later. second time managed to order it again but was during phantom stock period and that got cancelled 2 hours later. Hopefully it improves for next years release. But will watch mytheresa site next year.


----------



## Mimiiiz

Mikab said:


> I picked up the otoro sama scarf in store (in Paris) and it is wonderful. Thick, soft, warm and I like the relaxed fluffy look. More substantial as a winter scarf than I anticipated from the website pics. Have worn it with a navy green coat and less loss of fluff than I thought might happen.
> 
> The yellow Boh scarf is just as pretty but too bright for my winter wardrobe to get much use. I was sorely tempted by the bigger susuwatari scarf which is just fabulous but I hesitated on the price and didn't get it.
> 
> Hope this helps a bit, and if you keep up the hunt I will keep my fingers crossed for you! Finally for eye candy a close up of the batch front and back, beautiful quality.


Thanks for the info about the quality and material! Super helpful as I never got the chance to see and feel it in person.

Ahh love the eye candy!! I’ve never seen the back of the embroidery and indeed looks like really good quality!  yep I will keep hunting and fingers crossed I get lucky!


----------



## Logic

I cancelled my otori puzzle order on Mytheresa as soon as they actioned it, the bag became back in stock now.

think I’m done until next year I don’t want to just buy any bag to have something.


----------



## Rouge pomme

Logic said:


> I cancelled my otori puzzle order on Mytheresa as soon as they actioned it, the bag became back in stock now.
> 
> think I’m done until next year I don’t want to just buy any bag to have something.


Oh, I saw that Otori mini puzzle bag on Mytheresa, didn't realise it was the one you ordered! What led you to changing your mind?


----------



## Logic

Rouge pomme said:


> Oh, I saw that Otori mini puzzle bag on Mytheresa, didn't realise it was the one you ordered! What led you to changing your mind?


Yeap that was me as the restock email came straight after CS confirmation of my cancellation request. I went past Loewe today and saw the Bo puzzle in the window display I wanted to exchange my Kaonashi red wallet since I had brought it with me just in case but my mum said for that price is better to get another bag brand or wait next year for my first choice.


----------



## Mimiiiz

Logic said:


> Yeap that was me as the restock email came straight after CS confirmation of my cancellation request. I went past Loewe today and saw the Bo puzzle in the window display I wanted to exchange my Kaonashi red wallet since I had brought it with me just in case but my mum said for that price is better to get another bag brand or wait next year for my first choice.


Ohh was it the Sydney Westfield Loewe store you went past today? I've been debating if I should go into the city to check out anything that's left in the two Loewe stores but not sure if it's worth the trip, as not sure if they even have much left... Also I really want the paper bags, postcards, notebooks (if they still have any left) and was tempted to get something in store just for the packaging haha, as I'm pretty sure my online orders coming at this point will no longer have any special packaging/stickers  I've been hesitant to go into the city due to the current covid situation, but am willing to do it for Loewe hahaha


----------



## xCloverx

Mimiiiz said:


> Ohh was it the Sydney Westfield Loewe store you went past today? I've been debating if I should go into the city to check out anything that's left in the two Loewe stores but not sure if it's worth the trip, as not sure if they even have much left... Also I really want the paper bags, postcards, notebooks (if they still have any left) and was tempted to get something in store just for the packaging haha, as I'm pretty sure my online orders coming at this point will no longer have any special packaging/stickers  I've been hesitant to go into the city due to the current covid situation, but am willing to do it for Loewe hahaha


If you know what you want, you can call and order the items over the phone. I think with the covid situation some boutiques should be more accommodating.


----------



## Logic

Mimiiiz said:


> Ohh was it the Sydney Westfield Loewe store you went past today? I've been debating if I should go into the city to check out anything that's left in the two Loewe stores but not sure if it's worth the trip, as not sure if they even have much left... Also I really want the paper bags, postcards, notebooks (if they still have any left) and was tempted to get something in store just for the packaging haha, as I'm pretty sure my online orders coming at this point will no longer have any special packaging/stickers  I've been hesitant to go into the city due to the current covid situation, but am willing to do it for Loewe hahaha


Yes Sydney Westfield sorry I didn’t go in today so can’t report on what’s left except for the Bo puzzle. You could call up and ask what’s available and they can send you a payment link to secure the item. Umm I only ever got notebooks which is the gift, and the paper bag with the soot tag. Didn’t get stickers or box sleeves


----------



## despair

Stickers and box sleeves are Loewe online exclusives so you won't get them by purchasing from the boutiques. The paper bags and notebooks are store exclusives though!


----------



## Mikab

Currently Loewe online 'in stock' showing lots - my one test for the big susuwatari scarf came up as not available however. The phantom games continue for those interested in trying their luck


----------



## wenlet

Mikab said:


> I picked up the otoro sama scarf in store (in Paris) and it is wonderful. Thick, soft, warm and I like the relaxed fluffy look. More substantial as a winter scarf than I anticipated from the website pics. Have worn it with a navy green coat and less loss of fluff than I thought might happen.



I am sorry but I laughed out loud

Otori is “big bird”
Otoro is luxurious fatty tuna


----------



## sonozen

wenlet said:


> I am sorry but I laughed out loud
> 
> Otori is “big bird”
> Otoro is luxurious fatty tuna



But BUT... they're both cute and fatty (and yummy MUAHAHAHA)...


----------



## Logic

Has anyone still have funds outstanding from the phantom stock days? I still haven’t  received a refund for two bags


----------



## vachefou

Logic said:


> Has anyone still have funds outstanding from the phantom stock days? I still haven’t  received a refund for two bags



Ooo it's been way too long for the charges to still be with them, did you call them to investigate?


----------



## despair

Logic said:


> Has anyone still have funds outstanding from the phantom stock days? I still haven’t  received a refund for two bags


Mine have all been refunded!


----------



## baglici0us

Mine have been refunded as well!

Also sharing my Kaonashi Amazona that just arrived from SCP. My sweet SA included a Chihiro shopping bag and cards!

It’s smaller than I expected from the photographs I’ve seen but i love it! That’s it from this collection for me unless a Chihiro Amazona miraculously appears as ATB.


----------



## vachefou

Keeping the in-stock function alive on the website for all these leather items is total trolling  , I wish a Bo puzzle would show up ATB!


----------



## Purseperson420

I decided to try out buyma and ordered the coin card holder. It just arrived- I’m so happy I could find a way to get a piece of this collection! The quality is so lovely even nicer in person . Now I wish I could’ve gotten more things or seen it all in-person.


----------



## fsadeli

Purseperson420 said:


> I decided to try out buyma and ordered the coin card holder. It just arrived- I’m so happy I could find a way to get a piece of this collection! The quality is so lovely even nicer in person . Now I wish I could’ve gotten more things or seen it all in-person.


congrats! May I know what is buyma, never heard of this before, is it a reseller?


----------



## baglici0us

Otori-sama mini puzzle ATB on myTheresa! https://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/loe...puzzle-mini-leather-shoulder-bag-2089347.html


----------



## Mirisaa

congratulations to everyone who managed to get what they wanted!

meanwhile on the second hand market:


----------



## zipporah

Was someone asking about wallets earlier? I got to see the red Boh trifold wallet in person today and I like the design more than the small vertical wallet which I bought. I won't be exchanging mine unless they magically get an aogaeru flamenco in because I want something with the frog on, but I envisage the coin section of the vertical wallet being annoying. It unzips but doesn't open out, which I think will make it awkward to use. Where I live you need to carry cash and I can end up with a lot of coins. 

However, while the coin section on the trifold wallet is bigger, it's also right behind the leather marquetry section, and it's fastened with a popper (snap for Americans?). Even on the new one in the shop, the Boh image wasn't sitting completely flat. I'm sure many people wouldn't care but it would bother me! Just thought I'd mention it in case it helps anybody. I think my favourite wallet shape is the compact zip wallet (the one they used for the mint susuwatari wallet).

They'd also added the big off-white susuwatari scarf since the last time I passed by. It's lovely but I just can't wear wool.


----------



## Tarochan

Anyone's cancelled orders still showed as 'in preparation' on loewe website?


----------



## baglici0us

Tarochan said:


> Anyone's cancelled orders still showed as 'in preparation' on loewe website?



Yup, all my ‘payment not authorized’ orders are still in preparation on the site.


----------



## vachefou

Tarochan said:


> Anyone's cancelled orders still showed as 'in preparation' on loewe website?


Same, two things "in preparation" and the Bo small puzzle is not available but shows up as in-stock today. Their telephone CS says they are not going to offer the leather goods for sale on the site any further so it's a complete mystery why these things come up as in stock


----------



## Purseperson420

fsadeli said:


> congrats! May I know what is buyma, never heard of this before, is it a reseller?


It was new to me too! Someone on here kindly mentioned it and I looked it up. It’s a place where personal shoppers can source and send items to you. Sometimes the have the item in stock other times they will source and order it for you. Do check the seller’s rating but I used Mao from Noel’sStyle and was very pleased with my transaction. There was also a $50usd coupon for signing up/for the newsletter which helped. Good luck!


----------



## Logic

Purseperson420 said:


> It was new to me too! Someone on here kindly mentioned it and I looked it up. It’s a place where personal shoppers can source and send items to you. Sometimes the have the item in stock other times they will source and order it for you. Do check the seller’s rating but I used Mao from Noel’sStyle and was very pleased with my transaction. There was also a $50usd coupon for signing up/for the newsletter which helped. Good luck!


Thanks for the info, do you think the mark up is reasonable?


----------



## Purseperson420

Logic said:


> Thanks for the info, do you think the mark up is reasonable?


I thought it was pretty reasonable from this particular seller (original price from website was 750 cad and with shipping included and the buyma coupon code I paid 884 cad- if that helps!)


----------



## mandiicandii

Logic said:


> Thanks for the info, do you think the mark up is reasonable?


Mark up depends on individual sellers like eBay, so you may see multiple sellers who have different prices for items. I think it also depends on what country the seller is sourcing the item from. Sometimes you can find unexpectedly cheaper priced things from scrolling through recent items with just Loewe as the search term as they may not add spirited away to the title or the expected keywords.


----------



## Logic

Purseperson420 said:


> I thought it was pretty reasonable from this particular seller (original price from website was 750 cad and with shipping included and the buyma coupon code I paid 884 cad- if that helps!)


That’s a very good price compared to ridiculous prices that’s on vestiare and eBay! Congrats on your purchase


----------



## KittyZeppelin

`^ Indeed the prices on Vestiare and eBay are insane! And it's a real shame that these scalpers could buy instead of someone who truly appreciates it


----------



## gloomfilter

Oh man, I thought I was over this and then I started looking at Buyma  thanks for the suggestions! How have customs/ duties been for your orders? @mandiicandii @Purseperson420


----------



## gloomfilter

Nausicaaa said:


> I have a question regarding the strap on the mini puzzle, it’s too long for me, I would like it shorter. Did anybody got it fixed ? Did you asked a cobbler or Loewe directly ?



I bought a black strap from Etsy that is shorter! It's in the process of shipping but will show you when I get it! There's also a way to knot the strap that it comes with too, but I was a bit ambivalent about how it looked!


----------



## Tarochan

gloomfilter said:


> Oh man, I thought I was over this and then I started looking at Buyma  thanks for the suggestions! How have customs/ duties been for your orders? @mandiicandii @Purseperson420


Haha yes me too. I went to check out Buyma as I never used it either. But the listed prices of the bags are a bit too high, in my opinion.  On the side note, I asked a personal shopper in Japan and she showed me the photos of availability in Loewe boutique there. There are lots of SLGs left and a few hammocks and mini puzzles.


----------



## fettfleck

Tarochan said:


> Haha yes me too. I went to check out Buyma as I never used it either. But the listed prices of the bags are a bit too high, in my opinion.  On the side note, I asked a personal shopper in Japan and she showed me the photos of availability in Loewe boutique there. There are lots of SLGs left and a few hammocks and mini puzzles.



I wish they would ship around the globe… Do you know what Hammocks they have, the mini ones or the small Kaonashi one?
The Munich store still has a frog Amazona and a few of the coin purses with the frog and Otori as well as some RTW.


----------



## Tarochan

fettfleck said:


> I wish they would ship around the globe… Do you know what Hammocks they have, the mini ones or the small Kaonashi one?
> The Munich store still has a frog Amazona and a few of the coin purses with the frog and Otori as well as some RTW.


They have only mini hammock from what I saw: the susuwatari and the Bo ones. Yes I wish they would ship as well. I even called the Loewe Thailand store as they launched late on Jan 25 to see if they would do shipping or phone order, but no, they need buyer to physically be there.


----------



## Purseperson420

gloomfilter said:


> Oh man, I thought I was over this and then I started looking at Buyma  thanks for the suggestions! How have customs/ duties been for your orders? @mandiicandii @Purseperson420


Yes I did have customs charges so that was extra, but overall to me it was worth it!


----------



## mandiicandii

gloomfilter said:


> Oh man, I thought I was over this and then I started looking at Buyma  thanks for the suggestions! How have customs/ duties been for your orders? @mandiicandii @Purseperson420



Duties and taxes haven’t been that bad, I just double check that they make sure they mark the actual item price and not the price I bought it at which helps avoid paying too much. I think Buyma is pretty strict with them though whereas an eBay seller I was able to negotiate with to lower their price also declared the items at a really low value and I barely had to pay any extra fees for that one- so YMMV. I will note that for Canadians it seems Japan is still not shipping EMS to Canada right now so sellers can only use Fedex/DHL/UPS which all have guaranteed duties and taxes whereas previously if you could ship via EMS it would go through Canadapost and sometimes things would slip through without having to pay.


----------



## zipporah

I haven't had the best luck with Buyma. For the aogaeru flamenco I found some options that seemed to be a good price - like in my currency (Hong Kong dollars) it was originally just under HK$18k and one seller had it for just over HK$19k. But they told me it was sold out. Then next one up (still under HK$20k) said they still had some stock. However, they directed me to a different Japanese listing to buy and that said ¥334,800 (HK$22.7k). Then when I followed the pop up directing me to the English site the price was now over HK$25k. For a mark up of US$940/€840, I might as well buy the one some Hong Kong scalper is selling on Vestiaire (grrr). The other person I contacted said they could no longer get it in Europe (?) but they could source it in Japan for HK$26k.

That's all to say that, in my experience, prices on Buyma haven't been as good as they originally seemed. The coin cardholder looks like a good deal though!

Last time I was at the pop up store the SA wasn't as good as the one I'd spoken to before. She didn't seem to get what I was asking and just kept saying the bag was sold out in Hong Kong. The other SA had a printed list of stock that was coming and a waitlist on her phone for items people had requested. Maybe she'll still come through ...


----------



## despair

If there's anyone looking for the susuwatari mini hammock, Vestiaire themselves are selling one BELOW RETAIL saying that there's some storage mark at the opening of the bag - I can't see any such storage mark but it's a pretty good offer regardless given all the insane markups elsewhere! VC only sells items themselves when there's an issue with the prior transaction, but this also means the items has gone through their authentication process and is sitting in their warehouse currently. You can even try to lower the price further if you make an offer to the seller (which is VC)!





__





						Hammock leather handbag Loewe Brown in Leather - 20737298
					

Buy your hammock leather handbag Loewe on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Hammock leather handbag Loewe Brown in Leather available. 20737298




					us.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## goldblattster

despair said:


> If there's anyone looking for the susuwatari mini hammock, Vestiaire themselves are selling one BELOW RETAIL saying that there's some storage mark at the opening of the bag - I can't see any such storage mark but it's a pretty good offer regardless given all the insane markups elsewhere! VC only sells items themselves when there's an issue with the prior transaction, but this also means the items has gone through their authentication process and is sitting in their warehouse currently. You can even try to lower the price further if you make an offer to the seller (which is VC)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hammock leather handbag Loewe Brown in Leather - 20737298
> 
> 
> Buy your hammock leather handbag Loewe on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Hammock leather handbag Loewe Brown in Leather available. 20737298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> us.vestiairecollective.com


I nabbed this. Thank you!


----------



## despair

goldblattster said:


> I nabbed this. Thank you!


Nice! Congrats on a great deal!!


----------



## cococrush

caramelsalt said:


> My tote came in today too!
> 
> Also, if anyone still wants to pick up the susuwatari tote, it's still available on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mytheresa.com
> 
> 
> Loewe’s cult-classic edit is defined by the Puzzle bag, contemporary ready-to-wear & deconstructed denim. Shop the newest women's collection online at Mytheresa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mytheresa.com




I really want that one, do you love it?!


----------



## cococrush

cococrush said:


> I really want that one, do you love it?!



Just called my local SA and it's gone


----------



## despair

For anyone based in Singapore - interestingly there are still two Otori-Sama mini puzzles and a Boh mini hammock instore at ION! And a sizeable amount of RTW still.


----------



## despair

carraway said:


> An update, I was able to work with a seller on VC and was able to buy their Bo Mini Hammock for 2455! Now the taxes and duties added like 400 dollars but I feel the price was fair and reasonable. They made a little extra money, I get the bag at still a reasonable price. Now I wait for it to be authenticated and sent!


Can I ask if you asked VC why the order was cancelled? Because I presume the seller you bought from was Gabriela on VC, and VC seemed to have listed and sold a Boh hammock at a significantly lower (again lower than retail) cost, but with the exact same photos that were posted by Gabriela... 





__





						Hammock leather handbag Loewe Blue in Leather - 20737260
					

Buy your hammock leather handbag Loewe on Vestiaire Collective, the luxury consignment store online. Second-hand Hammock leather handbag Loewe Blue in Leather available. 20737260




					www.vestiairecollective.com


----------



## mandiicandii

Has anyone had success with contacting Loewe re: the total lack of special packaging for some online orders? Or is it a lost cause?


----------



## ramblemonkey

mandiicandii said:


> Has anyone had success with contacting Loewe re: the total lack of special packaging for some online orders? Or is it a lost cause?



I got the stickers and special packaging for my first order from the presale but nada for my 2nd order about a week later.  I called and asked - they said they ran out due to high demand.  I don't know how they couldn't plan enough for the known quantity of available items, but whatever.  No offer for anything to make up for it - think it is a lost cause.


----------



## mandiicandii

ramblemonkey said:


> I got the stickers and special packaging for my first order from the presale but nada for my 2nd order about a week later.  I called and asked - they said they ran out due to high demand.  I don't know how they couldn't plan enough for the known quantity of available items, but whatever.  No offer for anything to make up for it - think it is a lost cause.


 Thanks, that’s what I figured! At least a small part of the reseller mark up I’ve had to pay is made up for by actually including some bags and notebooks unlike my presale order, I was just hoping for some stickers!


----------



## fettfleck

I had to cave in and get this cardholder, because it is just to cute!
And love that is is smaller than a regular portemonnaie. More space in the bag for other things! 

Has anybody already using their pieces or the marquetry pieces from the Totoro collaboration? How is the Marquetry holding up? I would like to use the pieces so I can look at them everyday.  These are my first Loewe pieces and I read that they are usually very sturdy.








I also got the raffle t-shirt! Is is supercute! Size M, have to wear it oversize or have my BF wear it. The details ar So cool.


----------



## zipporah

Congrats, I really want that cardholder! I may still cave and get the duck version as it seems to be more easily available and I like the slim design as well. I haven’t started using mine yet but I’m planning to - no point having them if you don’t enjoy them.


----------



## fettfleck

zipporah said:


> Congrats, I really want that cardholder! I may still cave and get the duck version as it seems to be more easily available and I like the slim design as well. I haven’t started using mine yet but I’m planning to - no point having them if you don’t enjoy them.



Which one do you have?  In my home store they still have the frog and the duck coin purse.

When I bought my first designer bag in 2006 I saved my bag initially because I was so afraid it might get damaged and just awed at it at home, but after some time, I started using everything, which was much more fun than having all the stuff at home. Also good quality can withstand use anyway.


----------



## zipporah

I got the blue Boh puzzle and the frog wallet. I would have preferred the frog cardholder and my ultimate goal is the frog flamenco, but I haven’t had any luck finding them at a price I’m willing to pay. I believe the Hong Kong pop up (which has the most stock, although still limited now) is open until 6th February; I’m going to swing by one more time and if they still have the duck cardholder I’ll get it, despite the white leather. I’ll just have to treat it gently!


----------



## xCloverx

fettfleck said:


> I had to cave in and get this cardholder, because it is just to cute!
> And love that is is smaller than a regular portemonnaie. More space in the bag for other things!
> 
> Has anybody already using their pieces or the marquetry pieces from the Totoro collaboration? How is the Marquetry holding up? I would like to use the pieces so I can look at them everyday.  These are my first Loewe pieces and I read that they are usually very sturdy.
> 
> View attachment 5311394
> 
> View attachment 5311395
> 
> View attachment 5311396
> 
> 
> I also got the raffle t-shirt! Is is supercute! Size M, have to wear it oversize or have my BF wear it. The details ar So cool.
> 
> View attachment 5311397
> 
> View attachment 5311398
> 
> View attachment 5311399


Congratulations on winning the lottery t-shirt!  This is first time seeing it in detail and looks amazing.


----------



## tangoqueen

Help! I finally received my Soot wallet from the phantom stock period, however unfortunately I'm a little underwhelmed with the product! I do think it's super cute, so soft to the touch, and the quality is flawless, but it's larger than I anticipated and am not sure if I will use it as most of my bags are mini. Do I keep it as a collector's piece, or return and put the funds towards a regular puzzle bag?


----------



## zipporah

Is it the brown one or the mint one? Either way - do you like to have things just as collector items? Will you still enjoy just having it even if it never gets used? If so, and you have the funds, I’d keep it. If it’s going to sit in a box to be taken out once a year to think, “So cute! Still not my style,” then I’d send it back and keep the cash for something you’ll actually use.

If you’re uncertain, there’s no harm in keeping it for now. I’m sure you’d be able to sell it on for what you paid if not more. (I’m no expert, but comments here about last year’s Totoro collection implied reselling prices went down for most items after a few months, but still above retail.)


----------



## despair

zipporah said:


> I got the blue Boh puzzle and the frog wallet. I would have preferred the frog cardholder and my ultimate goal is the frog flamenco, but I haven’t had any luck finding them at a price I’m willing to pay. I believe the Hong Kong pop up (which has the most stock, although still limited now) is open until 6th February; I’m going to swing by one more time and if they still have the duck cardholder I’ll get it, despite the white leather. I’ll just have to treat it gently!


Our SA just told us a frog cardholder came in stock in Singapore! Good luck with stock availability in HK!


----------



## KittyZeppelin

fettfleck said:


> I had to cave in and get this cardholder, because it is just to cute!
> And love that is is smaller than a regular portemonnaie. More space in the bag for other things!
> 
> Has anybody already using their pieces or the marquetry pieces from the Totoro collaboration? How is the Marquetry holding up? I would like to use the pieces so I can look at them everyday.  These are my first Loewe pieces and I read that they are usually very sturdy.



I use my bags from the Totoro collection weekly and they have held up quite well in the last year


----------



## zipporah

despair said:


> Our SA just told us a frog cardholder came in stock in Singapore! Good luck with stock availability in HK!



I have found it!!! I walked past the pop up today and saw three new items - the frog cardholder, the red Kaonashi wallet and the Yubaba tote. Unfortunately I wasn't able to buy as they closed early for Chinese New Year, but fingers crossed I can get it tomorrow.

Does anyone know how it works exchanging a more expensive item for a cheaper one? I was told no returns for this collection but exchanges allowed. I'm trying to decide if I should return the frog wallet for the cardholder, as I always liked the cardholder more and I do actually want a mini-wallet type item for smaller bags. But I'm not sure how it works with the price difference.

Technically I can afford both, though, and I do love the frog. The other option would be to exchange the frog wallet for the Kaonashi wallet when I purchase the frog cardholder, so I have things with different characters on. Talk about first world problems!


----------



## baglici0us

zipporah said:


> I have found it!!! I walked past the pop up today and saw three new items - the frog cardholder, the red Kaonashi wallet and the Yubaba tote. Unfortunately I wasn't able to buy as they closed early for Chinese New Year, but fingers crossed I can get it tomorrow.
> 
> Does anyone know how it works exchanging a more expensive item for a cheaper one? I was told no returns for this collection but exchanges allowed. I'm trying to decide if I should return the frog wallet for the cardholder, as I always liked the cardholder more and I do actually want a mini-wallet type item for smaller bags. But I'm not sure how it works with the price difference.
> 
> Technically I can afford both, though, and I do love the frog. The other option would be to exchange the frog wallet for the Kaonashi wallet when I purchase the frog cardholder, so I have things with different characters on. Talk about first world problems!



I’d ask if you can exchange the wallet for the frog cardholder and get a refund for the difference, if not, then get the Kaonashi wallet as well so you have different characters.


----------



## grumpy1231

Is anyone interested in the Otori Sama or Yu Bird scarf? I see them in stock at MyTheresa...


----------



## grumpy1231

Mimiiiz said:


> Also just wondering has anyone had any luck with getting the otori sama scarf (after the presale/launch days)? And if so was it instore or online? This has been the one item I’ve reallyyy wanted so bad since launch day as my local store only had one and it sold first thing, and once I went online it was also sold out  I’ve been stalking the website for it ever since and not once have I seen it, not even during the phantom stock…just wanted to ask if anyone has managed to get it (and I was too slow or sleeping to see it haha) or if anyone who double ordered it (as I recall seeing some ppl accidentally ordered two? During the ordering mayhem) have returned any and if so would it be possible they’d put that back online?
> 
> Ahh I’m so sad I’ve missed it, it would put me at Loewe Spirited Away purchase peace finally, if I can manage to find it haha. Any help/info would be appreciated! Thankyou



Hey! I saw this on the MyTheresa website. Click here if you're still interested.


----------



## Mimiiiz

grumpy1231 said:


> Hey! I saw this on the MyTheresa website. Click here if you're still interested.


Omg thank you so much for letting me know! I just bought one! Yay finally


----------



## Astreaa

grumpy1231 said:


> Hey! I saw this on the MyTheresa website. Click here if you're still interested.


I just got one too, thank you!


----------



## grumpy1231

Mimiiiz said:


> Omg thank you so much for letting me know! I just bought one! Yay finally



Yay! That’s amazing. I managed to snag one at the Loewe site during the drop, so I wanted to share the happiness. I remember some people wanting the Otori Sama scarf in the forum..


----------



## grumpy1231

Astreaa said:


> I just got one too, thank you!



You’re welcome. I’m happy you go it, too. it is quite soft and subtle, the only downside is that I don’t live in a place that gets super cold, haha.


----------



## cococrush

star mix said:


> Thanks for the tip!! Is buyma legit? I've never used it before but I'm getting so tempted. The mini puzzle is way cheaper compared to buying from Loewe...how does that work? Is it just cheaper there compared to Canada? It's so tempting but I don't want to get scammed :|
> 
> View attachment 5300519
> View attachment 5300520



I just ordered a Susuwatari anagram tote from Buyma cuz I really wanted it... I hope it works out for me and I didn't get scammed :/


----------



## zipporah

Congrats to the scarf people! I know someone really wanted it. Had a glance at My Theresa and it seems they're either getting returns or extra stock for several items in (leather jacket anyone?). It would be useful if there was a way to see everything they had initially.

I couldn't exchange for a cheaper product so I bought the frog cardholder and kept the wallet too. The SA has put the Kaonashi one aside for me to think about (and said she's still trying to source the frog bag for me - in which case I'd definitely be returning the wallet!). The pop up is open for four more days but they are out of everything special in the packaging department - didn't even get the cardboard susuwatari tag on my bag. Also no lucky draw anymore. You'd think they could at least print enough special sleeves given they know exactly how many products they made ...


----------



## Chimmy

Hi all!

I have no idea why I didn't know this forum existed, I've been starving to talk fashion with just about anyone!

I've been going through this thread, and sadly, I am one of those unfortunate people who's order got cancelled. 

I placed 2 orders right when the collection dropped during the pre-sale. One order that only had the strap shipped. Another order had a bag and 2 wallets was being processed for a week until I messaged them on Instagram and was told that it would need to be cancelled. Luckily for me, the bag was in stock in my local store. I managed to order one of wallets (thank god it was the birthday gift for my sister) through a personal shopper (with a 20% increase in price).. The other cardholder is only available in Japan and LOEWE said they won't help source it for me. 

To be honest, I don't want to recount all that I experienced, because I haven't had a chance to read the whole thread and I don't want to sound like a broken record. I also feel bad as I did manage to get some items while others didn't.. I keep telling myself that I should just be grateful..

But I will say, after I placed my order, I went to the pop-up and saw that one Susuwatari Wallet (the only thing I didn't get) in stock and it kind of annoys me that if LOEWE had just contacted me within 2 days of placing me order I might have been able to get it. 

I did also get the susuwatari Mini-puzzle, was sitting in my closet in a dust bag, in the box and when I took it out a couple of days ago, I noticed the top pink star peeling off already... Something that a youtuber who purchased this bag also faced.. So for those of you who have that bag, watch out for that one specific star! 

I also found it a bit annoying that they didn't include the Spirited Away packaging for the strap and when I inquired I was told that it was until stock lasts... Um.. this is a limited edition collection, how do you not produce the same amount of packaging for the corresponding stock?! Also, a few days later someone on social media complained that they didn't receive the packaging, and LOEWE sent him the packaging and the freebies (notebooks and stickers)... It's nice to see them treat their patrons equally... 

That one wallet that I ordered through the personal shopper was purchased from Spain... So I guess they had a strict policy of not sourcing products from stores to fulfill orders placed online...  

But dealing with LOEWE and this release has really turned me away from luxury shopping and made me realize that it is no longer worth it to purchase designer items that are priced this high and come with such poor level of quality, customer service, and treatment. If I wanted this experience I would have just gone to Supreme not LOEWE and the high caliber likes of fashion designers. 

Anyways sorry for rambling!


----------



## zipporah

Chimmy, I think you'll find a lot of posts expressing the same frustrations in this thread. This is my first time purchasing at this price point, and I have no issues with the quality. (Although, it's bad that that one star is coming off. I assume they'll fix it under warranty?) I've also had good experiences with SAs in store. Purchasing from the website seems to have been frustrating for a lot of people, though. I guess as a brand they're not used to doing "drops" with this kind of demand and they still haven't got it right. For packaging, I have no idea why there wasn't, at minimum, a special sleeve for every product. Even if they assumed many people would buy multiple items, I'm sure for these prices they could have afforded one bag and one notebook/postcard set/sticker set for each product too. Maybe it's a deliberate incentive to buy early? I also found small inconsistencies like for my first purchase, the SA told me I couldn't keep the lucky draw "bath token", but the second purchase (somewhere else) I could.


----------



## fettfleck

Chimmy said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have no idea why I didn't know this forum existed, I've been starving to talk fashion with just about anyone!
> 
> I've been going through this thread, and sadly, I am one of those unfortunate people who's order got cancelled.
> 
> I placed 2 orders right when the collection dropped during the pre-sale. One order that only had the strap shipped. Another order had a bag and 2 wallets was being processed for a week until I messaged them on Instagram and was told that it would need to be cancelled. Luckily for me, the bag was in stock in my local store. I managed to order one of wallets (thank god it was the birthday gift for my sister) through a personal shopper (with a 20% increase in price).. The other cardholder is only available in Japan and LOEWE said they won't help source it for me.
> 
> To be honest, I don't want to recount all that I experienced, because I haven't had a chance to read the whole thread and I don't want to sound like a broken record. I also feel bad as I did manage to get some items while others didn't.. I keep telling myself that I should just be grateful..
> 
> But I will say, after I placed my order, I went to the pop-up and saw that one Susuwatari Wallet (the only thing I didn't get) in stock and it kind of annoys me that if LOEWE had just contacted me within 2 days of placing me order I might have been able to get it.
> 
> I did also get the susuwatari Mini-puzzle, was sitting in my closet in a dust bag, in the box and when I took it out a couple of days ago, I noticed the top pink star peeling off already... Something that a youtuber who purchased this bag also faced.. So for those of you who have that bag, watch out for that one specific star!
> 
> I also found it a bit annoying that they didn't include the Spirited Away packaging for the strap and when I inquired I was told that it was until stock lasts... Um.. this is a limited edition collection, how do you not produce the same amount of packaging for the corresponding stock?! Also, a few days later someone on social media complained that they didn't receive the packaging, and LOEWE sent him the packaging and the freebies (notebooks and stickers)... It's nice to see them treat their patrons equally...
> 
> That one wallet that I ordered through the personal shopper was purchased from Spain... So I guess they had a strict policy of not sourcing products from stores to fulfill orders placed online...
> 
> But dealing with LOEWE and this release has really turned me away from luxury shopping and made me realize that it is no longer worth it to purchase designer items that are priced this high and come with such poor level of quality, customer service, and treatment. If I wanted this experience I would have just gone to Supreme not LOEWE and the high caliber likes of fashion designers.
> 
> Anyways sorry for rambling!



Sorry for your mixed experience.
As about the star on the mini puzzle, I specifically asked my SA in the store about what to do if that might happen and she said that in case something happens with the marquetry I should just bring it in and they will fix it.

I am sure especially as your bag is new anyway they will do that in every case for your bag.


----------



## peppermint_tea

One Otori-sama mini puzzle is back in stock on Mytheresa: Link to bag


----------



## despair

Chimmy said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have no idea why I didn't know this forum existed, I've been starving to talk fashion with just about anyone!
> 
> I've been going through this thread, and sadly, I am one of those unfortunate people who's order got cancelled.
> 
> I placed 2 orders right when the collection dropped during the pre-sale. One order that only had the strap shipped. Another order had a bag and 2 wallets was being processed for a week until I messaged them on Instagram and was told that it would need to be cancelled. Luckily for me, the bag was in stock in my local store. I managed to order one of wallets (thank god it was the birthday gift for my sister) through a personal shopper (with a 20% increase in price).. The other cardholder is only available in Japan and LOEWE said they won't help source it for me.
> 
> To be honest, I don't want to recount all that I experienced, because I haven't had a chance to read the whole thread and I don't want to sound like a broken record. I also feel bad as I did manage to get some items while others didn't.. I keep telling myself that I should just be grateful..
> 
> But I will say, after I placed my order, I went to the pop-up and saw that one Susuwatari Wallet (the only thing I didn't get) in stock and it kind of annoys me that if LOEWE had just contacted me within 2 days of placing me order I might have been able to get it.
> 
> I did also get the susuwatari Mini-puzzle, was sitting in my closet in a dust bag, in the box and when I took it out a couple of days ago, I noticed the top pink star peeling off already... Something that a youtuber who purchased this bag also faced.. So for those of you who have that bag, watch out for that one specific star!
> 
> I also found it a bit annoying that they didn't include the Spirited Away packaging for the strap and when I inquired I was told that it was until stock lasts... Um.. this is a limited edition collection, how do you not produce the same amount of packaging for the corresponding stock?! Also, a few days later someone on social media complained that they didn't receive the packaging, and LOEWE sent him the packaging and the freebies (notebooks and stickers)... It's nice to see them treat their patrons equally...
> 
> That one wallet that I ordered through the personal shopper was purchased from Spain... So I guess they had a strict policy of not sourcing products from stores to fulfill orders placed online...
> 
> But dealing with LOEWE and this release has really turned me away from luxury shopping and made me realize that it is no longer worth it to purchase designer items that are priced this high and come with such poor level of quality, customer service, and treatment. If I wanted this experience I would have just gone to Supreme not LOEWE and the high caliber likes of fashion designers.
> 
> Anyways sorry for rambling!


Very sorry to hear of your experience and agree that luxury shopping should not be this stressful or frustrating... But the truth of the matter is hype drops all work the same way from Supreme to Chanel, and everyday shoppers like most of us simply don't have the level of access that (sadly) resellers (and sometimes VICs) do. Loewe has already done better this year compared to last but as a brand that is very green when it comes to hype drops (our SA said that they have never had to really deal with queues and collections selling out so rapidly until the Totoro collection last year), they really still have a lot of room for improvement. 

For the pink star that's peeling, it should be a repair that can be initiated at your local store. Loewe is pretty good with honoring repairs when needed!


----------



## Love4Bagss

I sadly didnt get the notebook and co either  They are getting sold for high prices on ebay now.


----------



## mchristin0109e

Love4Bagss said:


> I sadly didnt get the notebook and co either  They are getting sold for high prices on ebay now.


I didn't get them either and reached out to them via Instagram and their customer service. They told me nothing is available anymore and it was limited, so I basically came too late even though I bought the bag from a store the day it was launched. I was really nagging them and two weeks later they sent me an email that they got hold of a notebook for me and will send it in February. Let's wait and see if I really get it. I don't really trust it to arrive


----------



## littlepan

Chimmy said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I have no idea why I didn't know this forum existed, I've been starving to talk fashion with just about anyone!
> 
> I've been going through this thread, and sadly, I am one of those unfortunate people who's order got cancelled.
> 
> I placed 2 orders right when the collection dropped during the pre-sale. One order that only had the strap shipped. Another order had a bag and 2 wallets was being processed for a week until I messaged them on Instagram and was told that it would need to be cancelled. Luckily for me, the bag was in stock in my local store. I managed to order one of wallets (thank god it was the birthday gift for my sister) through a personal shopper (with a 20% increase in price).. The other cardholder is only available in Japan and LOEWE said they won't help source it for me.
> 
> To be honest, I don't want to recount all that I experienced, because I haven't had a chance to read the whole thread and I don't want to sound like a broken record. I also feel bad as I did manage to get some items while others didn't.. I keep telling myself that I should just be grateful..
> 
> But I will say, after I placed my order, I went to the pop-up and saw that one Susuwatari Wallet (the only thing I didn't get) in stock and it kind of annoys me that if LOEWE had just contacted me within 2 days of placing me order I might have been able to get it.
> 
> I did also get the susuwatari Mini-puzzle, was sitting in my closet in a dust bag, in the box and when I took it out a couple of days ago, I noticed the top pink star peeling off already... Something that a youtuber who purchased this bag also faced.. So for those of you who have that bag, watch out for that one specific star!
> 
> I also found it a bit annoying that they didn't include the Spirited Away packaging for the strap and when I inquired I was told that it was until stock lasts... Um.. this is a limited edition collection, how do you not produce the same amount of packaging for the corresponding stock?! Also, a few days later someone on social media complained that they didn't receive the packaging, and LOEWE sent him the packaging and the freebies (notebooks and stickers)... It's nice to see them treat their patrons equally...
> 
> That one wallet that I ordered through the personal shopper was purchased from Spain... So I guess they had a strict policy of not sourcing products from stores to fulfill orders placed online...
> 
> But dealing with LOEWE and this release has really turned me away from luxury shopping and made me realize that it is no longer worth it to purchase designer items that are priced this high and come with such poor level of quality, customer service, and treatment. If I wanted this experience I would have just gone to Supreme not LOEWE and the high caliber likes of fashion designers.
> 
> Anyways sorry for rambling!


I was also annoyed to see that person get all the freebies and packaging, as well as a personalized note and others get nothing, but they are a beloved luxury tiktoker so they do get special treatment. I would have liked to get a little something though.


----------



## newaroundhere

Mytheresa has the Ōtori-Sama Mini Puzzle right now!!





__





						mytheresa.com
					

Loewe’s cult-classic edit is defined by the Puzzle bag, contemporary ready-to-wear & deconstructed denim. Shop the newest women's collection online at Mytheresa




					www.mytheresa.com


----------



## Chimmy

Thank you guys so much! I was worried when I posted my long post cause I didn't want to get on anyone's nerves, and you guys were so cool!!  




zipporah said:


> Chimmy, I think you'll find a lot of posts expressing the same frustrations in this thread. This is my first time purchasing at this price point, and I have no issues with the quality. (Although, it's bad that that one star is coming off. I assume they'll fix it under warranty?) I've also had good experiences with SAs in store. Purchasing from the website seems to have been frustrating for a lot of people, though. I guess as a brand they're not used to doing "drops" with this kind of demand and they still haven't got it right. For packaging, I have no idea why there wasn't, at minimum, a special sleeve for every product. Even if they assumed many people would buy multiple items, I'm sure for these prices they could have afforded one bag and one notebook/postcard set/sticker set for each product too. Maybe it's a deliberate incentive to buy early? I also found small inconsistencies like for my first purchase, the SA told me I couldn't keep the lucky draw "bath token", but the second purchase (somewhere else) I could.





Love4Bagss said:


> I sadly didnt get the notebook and co either  They are getting sold for high prices on ebay now.



Actually I talked to one of the SA and he told me that there were staff that were specifically hired to man the Spirited Away collection, so the existing SA's had limited control on how things are packaged and what is included. And he said that's why there are a lot of inconsistencies. 

I made two purchases over the phone since I am immunocompromised, and both arrived without the bath token. I did manage to get one, but I'm fighting with the pop-up SA to get the other one and they're refusing to send it to me (even though I specifically reminded the regular LOEWE SA multiple times to include the bath token)... Otherwise, I am seeing people having these items shipped with the bath tokes and with multiple notebooks as gifts. So there is definitely a loose following of the rules.  My friend was also denied the choice to choose which paper bag to get, I am not sure if it was like that everyone else. 



fettfleck said:


> Sorry for your mixed experience.
> As about the star on the mini puzzle, I specifically asked my SA in the store about what to do if that might happen and she said that in case something happens with the marquetry I should just bring it in and they will fix it.
> 
> I am sure especially as your bag is new anyway they will do that in every case for your bag.



What I'm worried about is sending the bag and them responding with "We apologize for this inconvenience, however this was part of a limited edition collection and as such we are unable to source the material to fix this damage. Here is store credit, you can try to fight us for a refund, but we won't give it to you "




mchristin0109e said:


> I didn't get them either and reached out to them via Instagram and their customer service. They told me nothing is available anymore and it was limited, so I basically came too late even though I bought the bag from a store the day it was launched. I was really nagging them and two weeks later they sent me an email that they got hold of a notebook for me and will send it in February. Let's wait and see if I really get it. I don't really trust it to arrive





littlepan said:


> I was also annoyed to see that person get all the freebies and packaging, as well as a personalized note and others get nothing, but they are a beloved luxury tiktoker so they do get special treatment. I would have liked to get a little something though.



I want to stress, I have no problems with that individual on tiktok, I actually thought he was extremely nice about it and didn't even make a big deal out of it in his original video. My issue was with them telling me that it was out of stock and that I was unlucky! But a week later, they send him and a few others the packaging and other freebies. 
It seems a lot of people got the limited edition notebook message, so they probably got some back after they had closed all the pop-ups (on the 16th of Jan I think). It will be interesting to see if they only send one notebook, considering SAs have been handing out bundles of them to purchasers in store haha. 

Perhaps if LOEWE took more of an initiative and some responsibility, people wouldn't be so upset. The comments on multiple spirited away posts were filled with people complaining about packaging. So LOEWE could have easily sent out an email telling people that they're producing more of the packaging, which wouldn't cost much tbh and shipping would be minimal as it is just a piece of cardboard. We have seen that happen with multiple companies and brands. All you do is ask the customer to fill out a form. 

Ultimately this just shows that LOEWE is inexperienced with this specific demographic. They thought the people who purchased the spirited away items were just like regular luxury shoppers, who throw out the box and the bag in the dumpster on the street or flat out tell the SA to not include it. Their inability to grasp and deal with the "luxury" treatment that their customers are asking for tells me that they have a long way to go with their services... Or maybe we are just being too petty and childish? Who knows.  

All in all, I can safely say that this was an eye opening experience for me. I used to be so into collectible figures and I ended up leaving that world cause the joy of obtaining something was overshadowed by the stress of getting it and stress of the next purchase. So I  decided to take a long break and reflect on the items that I have in an effort to be more conscious of my spending and needs. and I'm loving it so far!


----------



## protein_

peppermint_tea said:


> One Otori-sama mini puzzle is back in stock on Mytheresa: Link to bag



Just bought it... wondering/concerned why it's still showing in stock now if there was only 1 in stock...


----------



## vachefou

protein_ said:


> Just bought it... wondering/concerned why it's still showing in stock now if there was only 1 in stock...



It'll pop up as "product not in stock" if someone else tries to add. Based on others comments, MyTheresa seems to be on top of it when it comes to actual inventory and then zeroing out, it's just that the website doesn't catch up immediately


----------



## protein_

vachefou said:


> It'll pop up as "product not in stock" if someone else tries to add. Based on others comments, MyTheresa seems to be on top of it when it comes to actual inventory and then zeroing out, it's just that the website doesn't catch up immediately



After my ghost order on Loewe's site and then managing to actually order items as they came back in stock on MT, I agree! 

The Kaonashi cookie pouch was randomly back in stock on MyTheresa (missed the email notice for the keychain that I actually wanted last week), so added that too...


----------



## vachefou

protein_ said:


> After my ghost order on Loewe's site and then managing to actually order items as they came back in stock on MT, I agree!
> 
> The Kaonashi cookie pouch was randomly back in stock on MyTheresa (missed the email notice for the keychain that I actually wanted last week), so added that too...



Since LOEWE's site keeps increasing the number of items they have "in-stock" but not available (minus RTW, how are in stock scarves not RTW?), I have a very vague hope that they just push all this supposed inventory to MyTheresa to sell since LOEWE's CS is just done with all of us


----------



## fettfleck

Actually, I don‘t get all the fuss and stress about scoring a notebook and the packaging and nagging at CS, who mostly can‘t do much anyway.
My main concern was to get a hand on my wish product itself. That was difficult enough.
Would be great to score a Kaonashi Hammock at some time…


----------



## Chimmy

fettfleck said:


> Actually, I don‘t get all the fuss and stress about scoring a notebook and the packaging and nagging at CS, who mostly can‘t do much anyway.
> My main concern was to get a hand on my wish product itself. That was difficult enough.
> Would be great to score a Kaonashi Hammock at some time…



I think it differs based on everyone's perspective and how they feel about their experience. 
In my case, I think that  the inflated prices include the prestige customer service experience and it all adds to the luxury of it. Packaging and presentation from luxury brands is always taken into high consideration in the planning process by these brands, so I view it as part of the product. 

As for customer service. They can 100% do something. I had a friend of mine email a brand about an SA who sold him a shoe under the guise that it doesn't come in a wider size range and the brand sent him a brand new shoe. Customer service can always escalate the issue and find a solution, even if it's a compromise, which in this case was the notebook.


----------



## Astreaa

I think the packaging and gifts they had for this collaboration are quite nice. There is a good variety from online pictures, like the notebooks, stickers, special boxes and sleeves, gift tags and bags, candy, postcards, etc.  I agree the main focus are the items themselves, but also wish the packaging was more consistently offered since it's part of the purchasing experience and everything is so cute!

I got a message from MyTheresa that my scarf order is delayed, fingers crossed it is still available and won't be cancelled...


----------



## despair

Mytheresa seems to be much better at handling stock status than Loewe is, so I wouldn't worry about non fulfillment. Ordered a Boh cardholder there and also got the delay email, but it did show up eventually and still pretty quickly (about a week)!


----------



## despair

Chimmy said:


> Thank you guys so much! I was worried when I posted my long post cause I didn't want to get on anyone's nerves, and you guys were so cool!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I talked to one of the SA and he told me that there were staff that were specifically hired to man the Spirited Away collection, so the existing SA's had limited control on how things are packaged and what is included. And he said that's why there are a lot of inconsistencies.
> 
> I made two purchases over the phone since I am immunocompromised, and both arrived without the bath token. I did manage to get one, but I'm fighting with the pop-up SA to get the other one and they're refusing to send it to me (even though I specifically reminded the regular LOEWE SA multiple times to include the bath token)... Otherwise, I am seeing people having these items shipped with the bath tokes and with multiple notebooks as gifts. So there is definitely a loose following of the rules.  My friend was also denied the choice to choose which paper bag to get, I am not sure if it was like that everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm worried about is sending the bag and them responding with "We apologize for this inconvenience, however this was part of a limited edition collection and as such we are unable to source the material to fix this damage. Here is store credit, you can try to fight us for a refund, but we won't give it to you "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to stress, I have no problems with that individual on tiktok, I actually thought he was extremely nice about it and didn't even make a big deal out of it in his original video. My issue was with them telling me that it was out of stock and that I was unlucky! But a week later, they send him and a few others the packaging and other freebies.
> It seems a lot of people got the limited edition notebook message, so they probably got some back after they had closed all the pop-ups (on the 16th of Jan I think). It will be interesting to see if they only send one notebook, considering SAs have been handing out bundles of them to purchasers in store haha.
> 
> Perhaps if LOEWE took more of an initiative and some responsibility, people wouldn't be so upset. The comments on multiple spirited away posts were filled with people complaining about packaging. So LOEWE could have easily sent out an email telling people that they're producing more of the packaging, which wouldn't cost much tbh and shipping would be minimal as it is just a piece of cardboard. We have seen that happen with multiple companies and brands. All you do is ask the customer to fill out a form.
> 
> Ultimately this just shows that LOEWE is inexperienced with this specific demographic. They thought the people who purchased the spirited away items were just like regular luxury shoppers, who throw out the box and the bag in the dumpster on the street or flat out tell the SA to not include it. Their inability to grasp and deal with the "luxury" treatment that their customers are asking for tells me that they have a long way to go with their services... Or maybe we are just being too petty and childish? Who knows.
> 
> All in all, I can safely say that this was an eye opening experience for me. I used to be so into collectible figures and I ended up leaving that world cause the joy of obtaining something was overshadowed by the stress of getting it and stress of the next purchase. So I  decided to take a long break and reflect on the items that I have in an effort to be more conscious of my spending and needs. and I'm loving it so far!


I believe there are several fulfillment warehouses that Loewe has worldwide so there is a possibility that the packaging material wasn't available in your region's warehouse? Although I'll pretty much also say that Loewe CS isn't exactly aware of everything either from what I have been seeing. 

As for the repair, I would suggest that you contact CS again or give them a call to specifically express that you would want the bag back if they are not able to repair the star - but I think it's best to initiate the repair ASAP as its quite likely that at this time they would still have the materials on hand.

Hope it works out!


----------



## protein_

Astreaa said:


> I think the packaging and gifts they had for this collaboration are quite nice. There is a good variety from online pictures, like the notebooks, stickers, special boxes and sleeves, gift tags and bags, candy, postcards, etc.  I agree the main focus are the items themselves, but also wish the packaging was more consistently offered since it's part of the purchasing experience and everything is so cute!
> 
> I got a message from MyTheresa that my scarf order is delayed, fingers crossed it is still available and won't be cancelled...



I agree -- if you ordered from Loewe's site directly, getting the extras, like the notebooks, stickers, and tissue paper, is super special.

... especially if you're a huge Studio Ghibli/Spirited Away fan!

It's a shame that they didn't make enough extras to take refunds into account.


----------



## Tarochan

Anyone ever used Threadstyling? I ordered the Boh amazona from them and they were able to get me the euro price. Plus duty and tax still cheaper than the price in US. They still had otori sama mini puzzle and a few RTWs and SLGs last I talked to them.


----------



## fettfleck

Astreaa said:


> I got a message from MyTheresa that my scarf order is delayed, fingers crossed it is still available and won't be cancelled...



Mytheresa usually ships within a day. Currently they have some general shipping delay. The delay notice also comes with other orders. I ordered boots last week and also got a shipping delayed email. They shipped after 3 instead of 1 day. So don‘t be afraid, they usually are very consistent!


----------



## Chimmy

Tarochan said:


> Anyone ever used Threadstyling? I ordered the Boh amazona from them and they were able to get me the euro price. Plus duty and tax still cheaper than the price in US. They still had otori sama mini puzzle and a few RTWs and SLGs last I talked to them.



I got the Koanashi wallet from them. They were great.


----------



## Logic

I had a random msg from my store yesterday asking if I want to buy the soot brown hammock one just came in stock. I passed but curious to how random the piece came


----------



## wimp

Chimmy said:


> I got the Koanashi wallet from them. They were great.



I've never used them, is it just a personal shopper? I really want the susuwatari stud charm so I'm intrigued...


----------



## despair

Logic said:


> I had a random msg from my store yesterday asking if I want to buy the soot brown hammock one just came in stock. I passed but curious to how random the piece came


Our SA offered us the Yubaba tote a couple of days back and we said yes! But can't collect it in person since we are have both tested positive for the virus over the course of the last week (fortunately symptoms are very mild). Apparently there are some reallocations of stock happening in the Loewe boutiques so there will be some random final pieces popping up here and there before the collection is officially considered sold out.


----------



## Chimmy

star mix said:


> I've never used them, is it just a personal shopper? I really want the susuwatari stud charm so I'm intrigued...


yeah, you tell them what you want and they send you a payment link. 

My only issue with them so far is that I've been asking for an invoice just in case I need to take the wallet in for service and they've been a bit slow about that. It's a redacted one since it has their information in it. 

I can already feel gaps in between the marquetry, but I suspect it's because the leather surface isn't straight but curved. Good to have plan ahead.


----------



## wimp

Chimmy said:


> yeah, you tell them what you want and they send you a payment link.
> 
> My only issue with them so far is that I've been asking for an invoice just in case I need to take the wallet in for service and they've been a bit slow about that. It's a redacted one since it has their information in it.
> 
> I can already feel gaps in between the marquetry, but I suspect it's because the leather surface isn't straight but curved. Good to have plan ahead.



I tried messaging them on WhatsApp and Instagram but no response so far. Crossing my fingers. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Tarochan

Susuwatari flamenco and Chihiro hammock came back to mytheresa too! But they are both gone quickly.


----------



## protein_

fettfleck said:


> Mytheresa usually ships within a day. Currently they have some general shipping delay. The delay notice also comes with other orders. I ordered boots last week and also got a shipping delayed email. They shipped after 3 instead of 1 day. So don‘t be afraid, they usually are very consistent!



MyTheresa is so fast, so their "delay" is still faster than ordering from NAP (the slowest to fulfill an order, omg).

This morning my 2 orders from yesterday shipped, despite the "delay," and my scarf from Feb 1st order is almost here, fwiw.


----------



## DiJe40

The scarf I ordered from MyTheresa is also delayed…ordered on 1 February.


----------



## cubicu

I kind of feel done with Loewe after this experience. I ordered a mini puzzle online 30 minutes after the presale opened. My order was processing for days and finally cancelled when I emailed about it. I was promised a notebook for my trouble but never received one. This is no way to run a company.


----------



## vachefou

PSA!!!




Random checking other "in-stock" leather items show they are not available. Just this one can ATB without the "contact CS" error message once it's added to basket. Hope this works out for someone who wants the susu small!


----------



## baglici0us

vachefou said:


> PSA!!!
> 
> View attachment 5319851
> 
> 
> Random checking other "in-stock" leather items show they are not available. Just this one can ATB without the "contact CS" error message once it's added to basket. Hope this works out for someone who wants the susu small!



I would but my account is still blocked. Anyone had success so far getting unblocked and able to purchase something?


----------



## mollylope

vachefou said:


> PSA!!!
> 
> Random checking other "in-stock" leather items show they are not available. Just this one can ATB without the "contact CS" error message once it's added to basket. Hope this works out for someone who wants the susu small!




So annoying. I was able to do all the steps of placing the order, then when I hit pay I basically was sent back to the Homepage. Now it says not available.


----------



## vachefou

baglici0us said:


> I would but my account is still blocked. Anyone had success so far getting unblocked and able to purchase something?



Back whenever in January, I called to ask about getting unblocked and they informed me that they were doing it for a ton of accounts but that there wasn't a mechanism to alert individual people (of course.), though I suppose it's a moot point if the order can't be made per mollylope post.


----------



## baglici0us

vachefou said:


> Back whenever in January, I called to ask about getting unblocked and they informed me that they were doing it for a ton of accounts but that there wasn't a mechanism to alert individual people (of course.), though I suppose it's a moot point if the order can't be made per mollylope post.



Yeah I called before in Jan and asked to unblock, which they said would take a few days. A week later I bought a restocked candleholder and it was cancelled with the ‘payment not authorized’ email so I assumed it didn’t work. 

This round I managed to order the puzzle bag and then called customer service to make sure I was unblocked. They said they had a few units of this puzzle in transit and that I was unblocked so fingers crossed!


----------



## vachefou

baglici0us said:


> Yeah I called before in Jan and asked to unblock, which they said would take a few days. A week later I bought a restocked candleholder and it was cancelled with the ‘payment not authorized’ email so I assumed it didn’t work.
> 
> This round I managed to order the puzzle bag and then called customer service to make sure I was unblocked. They said they had a few units of this puzzle in transit and that I was unblocked so fingers crossed!



I hope it works out! Did they mention anything in way of why just this bag is/was available or if the other stuff might come back?


----------



## chrysanthe

Oh wow, seeing the small susuwatari puzzle become available again makes my wallet hurt a little, since I *just* got mine in the mail from Japan today. Fingers crossed that those of you who ordered end up receiving one! I got the large Chihiro shopping bag and the underwater notebook included in my package from the personal shopper. I also got an email restock notification today on the embroidered strap from MyTheresa but was too late 

I'm really pleased with the bag itself. I don't think I see any stars lifting, which was a quality concern I heard on some YouTube videos. The bag is just so stunning irl! I do have a question for any owners of this newer model of puzzle though, it seems like the leather band that holds the strap end from falling off is too loose. With an international purchase like this and no nearby boutiques, would I still be able to get such a small issue fixed, or would it be better to go to my cobbler to get the band made tighter to actually secure the strap?


----------



## baglici0us

vachefou said:


> I hope it works out! Did they mention anything in way of why just this bag is/was available or if the other stuff might come back?



Oh, I should’ve asked but I didn’t, sorry.


----------



## zipporah

I hope someone managed to get the susuwatari puzzle! I'd given up on checking the Loewe website but this made me go back and they had the t-shirt I wanted in an XL (it's the one covered in pink flowers with Chihiro on the back). We will see if it arrives, if it fits (I'm plus size and too big for the XXL according to their size guide, but I know a lot of pieces were done oversize) and then if I'm happy spending that much on a t-shirt!

I got notifications from MyTheresa about the strap and kaonashi keychain but yes, both were gone by the time I saw the email.


----------



## despair

Collected the Yubaba tote yesterday - perhaps it's quite a handmade bag but you can actually spot some imperfections when you look up close, but the craftsmanship needed to create this bag is quite something. Smells amazing too because the entire interior is leather lined. Sizing is the same as the regular small anagram tote, but can store quite a bit including a laptop. Honestly the loudest bag we own (and we are not short of loud bags TBH) and it may be a challenging bag to pair anything with, but to me it's one of the most iconic pieces in the collection. Hoping it won't end up being a white elephant! 















There's a "spot" in the window that doesn't seem to have been colored properly, almost looks like a snag but feels smooth to touch.


----------



## zipporah

It looks like a missing patch of dye in the window, but I think the embroidery is meant to be imperfect. I saw a video where someone sent back the boro puzzle bag for quality control issues but again, I think it’s just the style of the textiles. I have to say, the Yubaba tote has really grown on me! At first I thought it was too much, but if funds were unlimited I would totally get one!


----------



## baglici0us

despair said:


> Collected the Yubaba tote yesterday - perhaps it's quite a handmade bag but you can actually spot some imperfections when you look up close, but the craftsmanship needed to create this bag is quite something. Smells amazing too because the entire interior is leather lined. Sizing is the same as the regular small anagram tote, but can store quite a bit including a laptop. Honestly the loudest bag we own (and we are not short of loud bags TBH) and it may be a challenging bag to pair anything with, but to me it's one of the most iconic pieces in the collection. Hoping it won't end up being a white elephant!
> 
> View attachment 5320712
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320711
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320713
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320714
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320715
> 
> There's a "spot" in the window that doesn't seem to have been colored properly, almost looks like a snag but feels smooth to touch.



It’s gorgeous!! Thanks for sharing the close ups.


----------



## despair

zipporah said:


> It looks like a missing patch of dye in the window, but I think the embroidery is meant to be imperfect. I saw a video where someone sent back the boro puzzle bag for quality control issues but again, I think it’s just the style of the textiles. I have to say, the Yubaba tote has really grown on me! At first I thought it was too much, but if funds were unlimited I would totally get one!


Yes I am actually ok with the imperfections as it really feels like a very handmade bag (if you know what I mean). Yes I really kept thinking about how we initially passed up the bag, and our SA repeatedly balloted for us when stock came in - didn't think we would get it this late in the game and this one definitely went over our total budgeted amount for the collection. Haha.


----------



## fettfleck

despair said:


> Collected the Yubaba tote yesterday - perhaps it's quite a handmade bag but you can actually spot some imperfections when you look up close, but the craftsmanship needed to create this bag is quite something. Smells amazing too because the entire interior is leather lined. Sizing is the same as the regular small anagram tote, but can store quite a bit including a laptop. Honestly the loudest bag we own (and we are not short of loud bags TBH) and it may be a challenging bag to pair anything with, but to me it's one of the most iconic pieces in the collection. Hoping it won't end up being a white elephant!
> 
> View attachment 5320712
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320711
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320713
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320714
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320715
> 
> There's a "spot" in the window that doesn't seem to have been colored properly, almost looks like a snag but feels smooth to touch.



It is gorgeous! Congratulations! Even if it is very special and ‚loud‘, I think if paired with a toned down outfit (eg. all black etc.), it will be a stunning eye catcher! Love it!


----------



## Chimmy

What's this going on with accounts being blocked? 

How does one know that their account is blocked?


----------



## Chimmy

despair said:


> Collected the Yubaba tote yesterday - perhaps it's quite a handmade bag but you can actually spot some imperfections when you look up close, but the craftsmanship needed to create this bag is quite something. Smells amazing too because the entire interior is leather lined. Sizing is the same as the regular small anagram tote, but can store quite a bit including a laptop. Honestly the loudest bag we own (and we are not short of loud bags TBH) and it may be a challenging bag to pair anything with, but to me it's one of the most iconic pieces in the collection. Hoping it won't end up being a white elephant!
> 
> 
> There's a "spot" in the window that doesn't seem to have been colored properly, almost looks like a snag but feels smooth to touch.




This is a stunning bag, but I would be too stressed out to use it! Keep a watch out on the charms attached to it, you never know when something gets loose. Its better to catch it if it ever falls and have them reattach it. I'm not sure if they're going to be able to service any of these bags. Also watch out for the threads in the bag and your jewelry! They might get caught in it.  

I mentioned earlier that a star on my mini puzzle had already started peeling a little bit and when I went to the store they acted as if it was done for. I've looked around online and a lot of people are facing this issue and their SA told them that they could bring it back for maintenance, but the store I went to told me that they might not be able to do anything about it....


----------



## despair

Chimmy said:


> What's this going on with accounts being blocked?
> 
> How does one know that their account is blocked?


If I'm not mistaken they limited each account to three transactions for the Spirited Away collection including cancelled transactions. Those accounts who got blocked couldn't even check out successfully I think...


----------



## Logic

i can’t believe it’s over a month since this collection launch and the excitement and frustration!
I think I bought too much, a mental note for next year. I haven’t used anything and now it’s hard to even resell it at cost price (not that I’ve tried). 

Has everyone used their goodies?


----------



## vachefou

Chimmy said:


> What's this going on with accounts being blocked?
> 
> How does one know that their account is blocked?



There was an undisclosed rule for online accounts that you could only have three order attempts (successfulor not) for the Spirited Away collection. This was despite the initial waves of item cancellation during pre-launch orders and customer service telling clients to keep trying to order if they saw stock come back online.

A major magnifier of this issue was that the website never got inventory levels reconciled to real physical stock so people ordered because the add to basket function was available but the warehouse cancelled citing no items. If you have a banned account later orders were cancelled with the reasoning “payment not authorized”.


----------



## Tarochan

vachefou said:


> PSA!!!
> 
> View attachment 5319851
> 
> 
> Random checking other "in-stock" leather items show they are not available. Just this one can ATB without the "contact CS" error message once it's added to basket. Hope this works out for someone who wants the susu small!


Thank you! I ordered this yesterday out of curiosity. And it’s already shipped this morning. This is my 4th order with them for this collection . My 4th order has always been cancelled but now it went through!


----------



## vachefou

Maybe it was a tester? "Not available" has changed:


----------



## Logic

During this final stages of the collection they should just reset everyone’s account and abolish any rules around number of orders!


----------



## baglici0us

Tarochan said:


> Thank you! I ordered this yesterday out of curiosity. And it’s already shipped this morning. This is my 4th order with them for this collection . My 4th order has always been cancelled but now it went through!



Mine shipped as well! My first successful order after a string of cancelled ones (and also my 4th order)! I noticed that before this puzzle came in stock it also had the Notify Me button which is similar to a number of bags right now. Perhaps it’s a sign of them restocking.


----------



## peppermint_tea

baglici0us said:


> Mine shipped as well! My first successful order after a string of cancelled ones (and also my 4th order)! I noticed that before this puzzle came in stock it also had the Notify Me button which is similar to a number of bags right now. Perhaps it’s a sign of them restocking.



Oh no. Not another let’s-refresh-the-website-every-10mins! I’m in trouble


----------



## despair

Chimmy said:


> This is a stunning bag, but I would be too stressed out to use it! Keep a watch out on the charms attached to it, you never know when something gets loose. Its better to catch it if it ever falls and have them reattach it. I'm not sure if they're going to be able to service any of these bags. Also watch out for the threads in the bag and your jewelry! They might get caught in it.
> 
> I mentioned earlier that a star on my mini puzzle had already started peeling a little bit and when I went to the store they acted as if it was done for. I've looked around online and a lot of people are facing this issue and their SA told them that they could bring it back for maintenance, but the store I went to told me that they might not be able to do anything about it....


I will be very surprised if Loewe won't offer to make good on a manufacturing defect, maybe try reaching out to their customer service on email or a call instead of via your local store then?


----------



## despair

Logic said:


> i can’t believe it’s over a month since this collection launch and the excitement and frustration!
> I think I bought too much, a mental note for next year. I haven’t used anything and now it’s hard to even resell it at cost price (not that I’ve tried).
> 
> Has everyone used their goodies?


We definitely bought too much. Haha. Due to us being positive for the Chinese New Year period, we have not worn any of the RTW we got, and as for bags we've used half of what we bought. Have tried selling off an item and it isn't even moving at below retail price, but some of the resale prices of sold items on Vestiaire are really quite eye popping!


----------



## protein_

Logic said:


> i can’t believe it’s over a month since this collection launch and the excitement and frustration!
> I think I bought too much, a mental note for next year. I haven’t used anything and now it’s hard to even resell it at cost price (not that I’ve tried).
> 
> Has everyone used their goodies?



Wait, where are you seeing things listed at retail prices? All I see on VC and eBay are +++ prices...


----------



## wimp

protein_ said:


> Wait, where are you seeing things listed at retail prices? All I see on VC and eBay are +++ prices...



Same here and I check multiple times a day


----------



## Logic

despair said:


> We definitely bought too much. Haha. Due to us being positive for the Chinese New Year period, we have not worn any of the RTW we got, and as for bags we've used half of what we bought. Have tried selling off an item and it isn't even moving at below retail price, but some of the resale prices of sold items on Vestiaire are really quite eye popping!


Haha I remember your awesome haul where u could open a pop up store


----------



## Tarochan

I also ended up buying (not too) many bags from this collection. But that was because for last year Totoro, I always regret by end of year that I didn't buy more at the beginning of the year. As of now, no regrets for Spirited Away collection. I love them all!  I used the tote bag and the Boh Amazona very often and they light up my days every time. It gets me different feeling than when I carry a Chanel bag, for example. It's more fun and more unique and youthful!  Anyway, I got the Boh Amazona from Threads and they provide the best service and the best price! ( I don't think they can source any more bags from this collection as of now though.)  Loewe customer service actually tried to locate the Boh puzzle bag for me after it was cancelled since per-launched date, and finally they located it and asked me to purchase by phone. I unknowingly sourced this boh puzzle bag from Japan for $500 over retail. So now I ended up with two similar puzzle bags, and ended up with 7 bags total for this collection! Crazy, but love them all!


----------



## fettfleck

Tarochan said:


> I also ended up buying (not too) many bags from this collection. But that was because for last year Totoro, I always regret by end of year that I didn't buy more at the beginning of the year. As of now, no regrets for Spirited Away collection. I love them all!  I used the tote bag and the Boh Amazona very often and they light up my days every time. It gets me different feeling than when I carry a Chanel bag, for example. It's more fun and more unique and youthful!  Anyway, I got the Boh Amazona from Threads and they provide the best service and the best price! ( I don't think they can source any more bags from this collection as of now though.)  Loewe customer service actually tried to locate the Boh puzzle bag for me after it was cancelled since per-launched date, and finally they located it and asked me to purchase by phone. I unknowingly sourced this boh puzzle bag from Japan for $500 over retail. So now I ended up with two similar puzzle bags, and ended up with 7 bags total for this collection! Crazy, but love them all!



Wow, seven bags from this collection! I am envious.  Which ones do you also get besides the Boh puzzle, Boh Amazona and the tote?
I am also still superhappy with my purchased! I have used the soot puzzle bag and the Otori scarf. I still would really love a Kaonashi hammock. Perhaps at some point I get lucky.
The small pieces I have to treat first with Collonil nanospray. Was to lazy for that up to now. But I did not had much chance for going out, yet. Pandemic is hitting hard right now in my city and I don‘t want to expose myself too much now.


----------



## Tarochan

fettfleck said:


> Wow, seven bags from this collection! I am envious.  Which ones do you also get besides the Boh puzzle, Boh Amazona and the tote?
> I am also still superhappy with my purchased! I have used the soot puzzle bag and the Otori scarf. I still would really love a Kaonashi hammock. Perhaps at some point I get lucky.
> The small pieces I have to treat first with Collonil nanospray. Was to lazy for that up to now. But I did not had much chance for going out, yet. Pandemic is hitting hard right now in my city and I don‘t want to expose myself too much now.


I got the susuwatari mini puzzle, and the susuwatari small size, otori sama puzzle and another boh puzzle (unintentionally). I was not planning to get a hammock since I already had a totoro one but now I ended up with too many puzzles! I just bought them as I found them and they are actually quite handy. Perfect size to go watch basketball game!   The item I wanted the most is actually the Chihiro Amazona and I realized that too late, as it seems to be the most difficult item to get. It's all sold out early on and it's 8000+$ on ebay which I will never buy.  I should have bought that from day one but I chose the susu mini puzzle which seemed to be much easier to find everywhere.


----------



## Logic

I regret not buying a puzzle bag so I can use the soot charm and SLGs. IMO cross branding charms and bags doesn’t look good or rather not suited for the bags I have


----------



## baglici0us

Tarochan said:


> I got the susuwatari mini puzzle, and the susuwatari small size, otori sama puzzle and another boh puzzle (unintentionally). I was not planning to get a hammock since I already had a totoro one but now I ended up with too many puzzles! I just bought them as I found them and they are actually quite handy. Perfect size to go watch basketball game!   The item I wanted the most is actually the Chihiro Amazona and I realized that too late, as it seems to be the most difficult item to get. It's all sold out early on and it's 8000+$ on ebay which I will never buy.  I should have bought that from day one but I chose the susu mini puzzle which seemed to be much easier to find everywhere.



I’m with you, I regret not getting the Chihiro Amazona when I had a chance. Someone bought the $8k one that was on eBay and now there are none available. I’m hoping they’ll restock this bag on the Loewe website!


----------



## Logic

baglici0us said:


> I’m with you, I regret not getting the Chihiro Amazona when I had a chance. Someone bought the $8k one that was on eBay and now there are none available. I’m hoping they’ll restock this bag on the Loewe website!


That’s a crazy price where there’s buyers there’s scalpers!


----------



## despair

Tarochan said:


> I got the susuwatari mini puzzle, and the susuwatari small size, otori sama puzzle and another boh puzzle (unintentionally). I was not planning to get a hammock since I already had a totoro one but now I ended up with too many puzzles! I just bought them as I found them and they are actually quite handy. Perfect size to go watch basketball game!   The item I wanted the most is actually the Chihiro Amazona and I realized that too late, as it seems to be the most difficult item to get. It's all sold out early on and it's 8000+$ on ebay which I will never buy.  I should have bought that from day one but I chose the susu mini puzzle which seemed to be much easier to find everywhere.


Yes the Chihiro hammock seems to be very rare! We passed on purchasing it as it is one of the most difficult pieces (IMO) for a guy to carry off but it was really quite beautiful in person. There's one local listing selling it at S$6,800 which is still way too much to pay for the bag I feel! 

We got 5 bags in the end from the collection - the mint susuwatari mini puzzle, the boro medium puzzle, the soot sprite woven leather bucket, the Bo mouse mini hammock and the Yubaba tote. Trying to sell off the hammock but failing which, I guess we will have these 5 bags to rotate through, haha.


----------



## Chimmy

Lol, all this talk about the number of items purchased reminded me of when I went to the LOEWE store a few days ago to get a couple of the scratch tokens for the shirt (since I purchased a couple of items and they forgot to include them)... The lady told me not to get my hopes up cause she saw someone buy 40+ items from the collection and they didn't scratch a lucky paper! (I got both No Lucks, but I wanted the paper as a souvenir). 

It will be interesting to see how long LOEWE keeps up the Spirited Away section online, and how long they plan on selling the products. Japan seems to have some stuff available.


----------



## despair

Chimmy said:


> Lol, all this talk about the number of items purchased reminded me of when I went to the LOEWE store a few days ago to get a couple of the scratch tokens for the shirt (since I purchased a couple of items and they forgot to include them)... The lady told me not to get my hopes up cause she saw someone buy 40+ items from the collection and they didn't scratch a lucky paper! (I got both No Lucks, but I wanted the paper as a souvenir).
> 
> It will be interesting to see how long LOEWE keeps up the Spirited Away section online, and how long they plan on selling the products. Japan seems to have some stuff available.


Yes same story here in Singapore. Our SA said a lady bought 36 pieces of RTW at a go and scratched 36 cards without winning a single tee. If it's yours, it's yours. Haha.


----------



## Logic

@despair  did u guys consider the lantern bag? It’s quite unique!


----------



## protein_

Wait, did the Loewe restock happen all ready? Cos now everything on my wishlist says "not available..."


----------



## Logic

Candles available for ATB on mytheresa!


----------



## zipporah

protein_ said:


> Wait, did the Loewe restock happen all ready? Cos now everything on my wishlist says "not available..."



I don't think there's any official restock, it's just random. I never saw the "Coming soon. Notify me" button someone posted.


----------



## Chimmy

protein_ said:


> Wait, did the Loewe restock happen all ready? Cos now everything on my wishlist says "not available..."



They've probably just released some of the stock that had been returned by customers.

Also, "Not Available" means that it's gone for good I think. For some reason LOEWE doesn't outright say "Out of Stock". It's either Notify Me, Available in Select Stores, or Note Available.


----------



## protein_

I saw the "Coming Soon. Notify me." button for a few things yesterday too, that's why I ask hehe...


----------



## despair

Logic said:


> @despair  did u guys consider the lantern bag? It’s quite unique!


We already bought the woven susuwatari bag so didn't consider getting another relatively challenging to use bag. Haha


----------



## vachefou

protein_ said:


> I saw the "Coming Soon. Notify me." button for a few things yesterday too, that's why I ask hehe...



I still see "Coming Soon. Notify me." in my wishlist - boh amazona, susu charm, yu-bird yellow scarf; but these items are not coming up when you browse the full collection (was around 110 products, now only 92). The stuff that is still in the full collection online like the susu airpods and kaonashi card holder are "Not Available" in my wishlist. *massive shrug*


----------



## baglici0us

Kaonashi cookie pouch ATB: https://www.mytheresa.com/en-us/loewe-x-spirited-away-kaonashi-cookie-mini-clutch-2072806.html

Edit: Sold out


----------



## protein_

vachefou said:


> I still see "Coming Soon. Notify me." in my wishlist - boh amazona, susu charm, yu-bird yellow scarf; but these items are not coming up when you browse the full collection (was around 110 products, now only 92). The stuff that is still in the full collection online like the susu airpods and kaonashi card holder are "Not Available" in my wishlist. *massive shrug*



Hmmm, I guess it's (somewhat) similar to how MyTheresa seems to be pulling/removing items from my wishlist (the Susuwatari leather charm) -- assuming it's because the 30-day return window ended for people who initially ordered it?


----------



## vachefou

protein_ said:


> Hmmm, I guess it's (somewhat) similar to how MyTheresa seems to be pulling/removing items from my wishlist (the Susuwatari leather charm) -- assuming it's because the 30-day return window ended for people who initially ordered it?



Given LOEWE's IT issues, it's really a toss up whether "coming soon. notify me" means these missing-from-"full"-collection items are going to reappear. But back when blocked accounts were a thing, CS told me that because of the issues with the website inventory they were just going to turn off the purchase function for bags and SLGs. So there might very well be inventory for a lot of these items but the block remains in place


----------



## peppermint_tea

vachefou said:


> I still see "Coming Soon. Notify me." in my wishlist - boh amazona, susu charm, yu-bird yellow scarf; but these items are not coming up when you browse the full collection (was around 110 products, now only 92). The stuff that is still in the full collection online like the susu airpods and kaonashi card holder are "Not Available" in my wishlist. *massive shrug*





vachefou said:


> Given LOEWE's IT issues, it's really a toss up whether "coming soon. notify me" means these missing-from-"full"-collection items are going to reappear. But back when blocked accounts were a thing, CS told me that because of the issues with the website inventory they were just going to turn off the purchase function for bags and SLGs. So there might very well be inventory for a lot of these items but the block remains in place



Yesterday a lot of the items were 'Coming soon. Notify me.' and this morning it changed to 'Not available.' When I just checked again, few items have changed back to 'Coming soon. Notify me.' I wonder if they have some leftover inventory with couple of the pop ups closing in Asia. And they're not sure what to do with it. Loewe seriously needs figure out their IT/warehouse inventory situation.


----------



## _jlv

Hi all, I'm new to Loewe and this collection in general, sorry if this has already been covered. I do not have an SA but I will be near a Loewe store this weekend, is it worth it to still pop in and see if they have anything from the collection or are restocks only online (if any) this point? Thank you in advance for your responses!


----------



## vachefou

_jlv said:


> Hi all, I'm new to Loewe and this collection in general, sorry if this has already been covered. I do not have an SA but I will be near a Loewe store this weekend, is it worth it to still pop in and see if they have anything from the collection or are restocks only online (if any) this point? Thank you in advance for your responses!



The stores in the states are reachable by phone if you fancy a call (unlike LV diverting to one consolidated line), someone up thread had mentioned that certain stores like South Coast Plaza would receive pieces from others as they finished up their promotional runs for the collection. Might be worth a shot!


----------



## baglici0us

Loewe website ATB
- mini susuwatari puzzle in both colors
- susu hammock


----------



## vachefou

Boh Puzzle too


----------



## peppermint_tea

All the bags say 'Not Available' now. That was quick!


----------



## vachefou

I received the small susu puzzle but unfortunately it’s gonna go back, the pink star is suffering from the peeling issue others have reported. It’s not severe but noticeable when you feel it. I’ve notified them about it so hopefully they can fix before it comes back for sale.


----------



## Chimmy

Looks like those bags are truly gone. They don't show up on the website anymore.


----------



## fettfleck

Bo mouse cardholder is atb @ Loewe!


----------



## Chimmy

vachefou said:


> I received the small susu puzzle but unfortunately it’s gonna go back, the pink star is suffering from the peeling issue others have reported. It’s not severe but noticeable when you feel it. I’ve notified them about it so hopefully they can fix before it comes back for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5322137



Interesting...It's in the same part of that specific star too. The top edge of the star. I wonder what's going on with that.


----------



## vachefou

Chimmy said:


> Interesting...It's in the same part of that specific star too. The top edge of the star. I wonder what's going on with that.



The other stars have rounded edges so maybe that point is where they use tweezers to apply it? But the whole star is slightly raised above the leather. 

Separately, the box came with a Yubaba sleeve but no stickers so there's some of the promotional stuff floating around still!


----------



## Chimmy

fettfleck said:


> Bo mouse cardholder is atb @ Loewe!


Got it! Thanks for posting!

Let's see if they cancel my order or not now haha

EDIT: My sister said she wanted one as well, and she asked me to order another one since it was still available.


----------



## Chimmy

vachefou said:


> The other stars have rounded edges so maybe that point is where they use tweezers to apply it? But the whole star is slightly raised above the leather.
> 
> Separately, the box came with a Yubaba sleeve but no stickers so there's some of the promotional stuff floating around still!


Oh Nice!

I would send it back without the Yubaba sleeve!

The fact that you got the Yubaba sleeve means that you may have gotten a return from another customer.


----------



## baglici0us

vachefou said:


> I received the small susu puzzle but unfortunately it’s gonna go back, the pink star is suffering from the peeling issue others have reported. It’s not severe but noticeable when you feel it. I’ve notified them about it so hopefully they can fix before it comes back for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5322137



Sorry to hear about the peeling issue. Perhaps you can ask them to try and find you another one given the restocks?


----------



## vachefou

baglici0us said:


> Sorry to hear about the peeling issue. Perhaps you can ask them to try and find you another one given the restocks?



I slept on whether to send it back for repair or refund but woke up ambivalent to keeping it. My LV SA finding a taurillon illusion piece may have pushed me over the send it back edge


----------



## DiJe40

Bô mouse plain cardholder in classic calfskin Rouge - LOEWE
					

Cardholder in calfskin featuring Bô mouse crafted in leather marquetry. Part of the LOEWE x Spirited Away capsule collection.  *Four card slots and one central pocket *Embossed Anagram



					www.loewe.com
				



Bô mouse cardholder available!


----------



## Chimmy

vachefou said:


> I slept on whether to send it back for repair or refund but woke up ambivalent to keeping it. My LV SA finding a taurillon illusion piece may have pushed me over the send it back edge


Oooh! Which piece in particular? 
That collection looks amazing, but is incredibly difficult to get! Congrats!


----------



## vachefou

Chimmy said:


> Oooh! Which piece in particular?
> That collection looks amazing, but is incredibly difficult to get! Congrats!



Thanks! She managed to find me the keepall xs!


----------



## Chimmy

vachefou said:


> Thanks! She managed to find me the keepall xs!



Oh! That's the one I've been eyeing, but the green is too bright and neon for me. I'm sure it will look amazing person!


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Chimmy said:


> Interesting...It's in the same part of that specific star too. The top edge of the star. I wonder what's going on with that.



Same with my mint mini puzzle. Only realised the issue after reading about it here. Only a tiny bit above the surface, but can be felt and I think it would get worse if touched against the natural direction too often.

Since I won’t use it much (simply had to have it as a collectible) I won’t ask for a repair for now. The nearest store is also too far away to just walk in and ask. But I will text my SA so the issue is on record and not a wear and tear I have to pay for down the road.


----------



## despair

vachefou said:


> Thanks! She managed to find me the keepall xs!


I got the keepall XS too! Haha. It photographs quite differently from how it actually looks though - hard to explain but you'll understand when you receive it heh


----------



## vachefou

despair said:


> I got the keepall XS too! Haha. It photographs quite differently from how it actually looks though - hard to explain but you'll understand when you receive it heh



Your photos and comments in the LV threads helped convince me when the opportunity presented itself!


----------



## despair

vachefou said:


> Your photos and comments in the LV threads helped convince me when the opportunity presented itself!


Haha good to know! Works quite well with the Bo hoodie heh


----------



## Chimmy

CrackBerryCream said:


> Same with my mint mini puzzle. Only realised the issue after reading about it here. Only a tiny bit above the surface, but can be felt and I think it would get worse if touched against the natural direction too often.
> 
> Since I won’t use it much (simply had to have it as a collectible) I won’t ask for a repair for now. The nearest store is also too far away to just walk in and ask. But I will text my SA so the issue is on record and not a wear and tear I have to pay for down the road.


I'm debating if I should take mine in for repair now since they will most likely have the repair piece... But i am also hesitant because I don't want them to take it and never bring it back cause they cant repair it. I'm generally a very gentle user of my bags but we'll see. 

I got my sister the Koanashi small vertical wallet and I can really feel the gaps in between the leather, but I am suspecting it's because that part of the wallet is curved and not straight.


----------



## despair

Received the two scarves I ordered off MyTheresa (thanks FOMO) - the Otori-Sama scarf is a lot more muted in color than I had thought it would be. The white stripes almost look like a grey, maybe because they are between green stripes? The Yu Bird one is very bright and cheerful though! Not sure if I would be keeping both TBH... Will also need to wait for travel to a much colder climate before being able to use either scarf!


----------



## Chimmy

Update: 

The 2 orders I placed for the Bo Mouse Cardholder (Both on guests accounts) and both got a "Payment Authorization Failure" reasoning. 

So I called the CS and they told me to check with my bank, which I did and there was nothing wrong and the payment got authorized.

And they finally told me that it might be a stock issue in that they didn't have any stock available. I asked them if my account had been blocked or restricted. They said they are unable to help me because they themselves don't know what's going on. They told that due to the large number of cancelled orders in my account, it might be so and that they can't do anything about it... 

So basically same situation as everyone. 
I think it would be better if they just completely remove the product listings from their website. It's such a waste of time and effort.


----------



## fettfleck

Chimmy said:


> Update:
> 
> The 2 orders I placed for the Bo Mouse Cardholder (Both on guests accounts) and both got a "Payment Authorization Failure" reasoning.
> 
> So I called the CS and they told me to check with my bank, which I did and there was nothing wrong and the payment got authorized.
> 
> And they finally told me that it might be a stock issue in that they didn't have any stock available. I asked them if my account had been blocked or restricted. They said they are unable to help me because they themselves don't know what's going on. They told that due to the large number of cancelled orders in my account, it might be so and that they can't do anything about it...
> 
> So basically same situation as everyone.
> I think it would be better if they just completely remove the product listings from their website. It's such a waste of time and effort.



Oh, so sorry about that… I totally agree, it should not be that difficult to control their own webpage and stock. I was getting hopes up and checking the webpage now and then for the hammock. They should know that this is disappointing for the clients…


----------



## despair

Chimmy said:


> Update:
> 
> The 2 orders I placed for the Bo Mouse Cardholder (Both on guests accounts) and both got a "Payment Authorization Failure" reasoning.
> 
> So I called the CS and they told me to check with my bank, which I did and there was nothing wrong and the payment got authorized.
> 
> And they finally told me that it might be a stock issue in that they didn't have any stock available. I asked them if my account had been blocked or restricted. They said they are unable to help me because they themselves don't know what's going on. They told that due to the large number of cancelled orders in my account, it might be so and that they can't do anything about it...
> 
> So basically same situation as everyone.
> I think it would be better if they just completely remove the product listings from their website. It's such a waste of time and effort.


The fact that your two orders were made on guest accounts clearly show that Loewe's e-commerce capabilities are woefully inept. Really sucks that you went through the hassle and heartache again!


----------



## Chimmy

fettfleck said:


> Oh, so sorry about that… I totally agree, it should not be that difficult to control their own webpage and stock. I was getting hopes up and checking the webpage now and then for the hammock. They should know that this is disappointing for the clients…





despair said:


> The fact that your two orders were made on guest accounts clearly show that Loewe's e-commerce capabilities are woefully inept. Really sucks that you went through the hassle and heartache again!




Yeah, I just simply can't understand how even after a month, they still aren't able to crack down on their stock issues. Is their warehouse that busy?

Also, once orders get cancelled, the items are immediately brought back up as "In Stock"...  That cardholder now says "Coming Soon"....  I'm not upset tbh, I expected both orders to be cancelled.


----------



## DiJe40

I hope anyone can help me, and look at the yubird scarf. Are these loose threads normal?
I received it from Mytheresa yesterday.


----------



## vachefou

despair said:


> The white stripes almost look like a grey, maybe because they are between green stripes?



I ended up with two Otori-sama scarves during the pre-launch IT meltdown and one was distinctly grey-green compared to the other and got sent back. I wouldn't have known (and just chalked it up to photoshop when comparing to the advertising images) but for having the two to compare side by side


----------



## gloomfilter

DiJe40 said:


> I hope anyone can help me, and look at the yubird scarf. Are these loose threads normal?
> I received it from Mytheresa yesterday.


As an embroidery novice, I think the top thread is fixable by snipping if it is a loose end?, but I am more worried about the bottom threads look like they have been pulled out of the design and would be harder to fix/ don't snip them  I'm sure if you bring it to a dry cleaner or alterations and they could do something about it if it bothers you, but it could also be something indicative in the future of how fragile the design might be if it were to get caught on something small.


----------



## gloomfilter

Chimmy said:


> I'm debating if I should take mine in for repair now since they will most likely have the repair piece... But i am also hesitant because I don't want them to take it and never bring it back cause they cant repair it. I'm generally a very gentle user of my bags but we'll see.
> 
> I got my sister the Koanashi small vertical wallet and I can really feel the gaps in between the leather, but I am suspecting it's because that part of the wallet is curved and not straight.



I have the same issue too observed on my puzzle, and if I fold it it shows more so the thicker chunk of the leather star. I'm a little bummed! But hope that if something happens they'll know because it seems like a common issue. I wonder if it has to do with the placement of the star in that area such that it doesn't lie flat.

Would anyone mind posting where they found it mentioned in social media? I've been trying to find it but haven't found it! Would appreciate to see how it has been discussed in other forms and continue to follow it!

In other news, thanks to help of @mandiicandii and @Purseperson420 on their lead for Buyma, I got the final piece I've been wanting from this collection at a retail price!


----------



## DiJe40

gloomfilter said:


> As an embroidery novice, I think the top thread is fixable by snipping if it is a loose end?, but I am more worried about the bottom threads look like they have been pulled out of the design and would be harder to fix/ don't snip them  I'm sure if you bring it to a dry cleaner or alterations and they could do something about it if it bothers you, but it could also be something indicative in the future of how fragile the design might be if it were to get caught on something small.


It is not noticable when trying the scarf on, but it worries me too that it wil get worse.
I got a picture from the website and when you zoom in, this scarf has the same issue.


----------



## despair

vachefou said:


> I ended up with two Otori-sama scarves during the pre-launch IT meltdown and one was distinctly grey-green compared to the other and got sent back. I wouldn't have known (and just chalked it up to photoshop when comparing to the advertising images) but for having the two to compare side by side


Thanks for the info! Yes it's very very grey and I'm not a fan at all. Despite it being sold out, I think it's going back...


----------



## peppermint_tea

DiJe40 said:


> I hope anyone can help me, and look at the yubird scarf. Are these loose threads normal?
> I received it from Mytheresa yesterday.


The embroidery looks super push and made with looser stitches to have that effect. Because of this effect, it probably got snagged during handling. It shouldn’t continue to snag but it’ll all depend on how you handle it. If you do decide to keep it and fix it yourself, don’t snip any threads. Bring them back with a needle and anchor it to the backing with the same color thread as the backing. Make sure you don’t pull it back too much or it’ll flatten that area.


----------



## DiJe40

peppermint_tea said:


> The embroidery looks super push and made with looser stitches to have that effect. Because of this effect, it probably got snagged during handling. It shouldn’t continue to snag but it’ll all depend on how you handle it. If you do decide to keep it and fix it yourself, don’t snip any threads. Bring them back with a needle and anchor it to the backing with the same color thread as the backing. Make sure you don’t pull it back too much or it’ll flatten that area.


Thank you, for your reply..I will let my mom take a look at it. She is much better than me with a needle.


----------



## fettfleck

despair said:


> Thanks for the info! Yes it's very very grey and I'm not a fan at all. Despite it being sold out, I think it's going back...



Mine is some kind of offwhite-greenish.
I don‘t mind it not being white though. So you don‘t see the dirt too quick. ;-p
But if you don‘t like it, I would also return it.


----------



## peppermint_tea

I thought my order would be cancelled after seeing @Chimmy’s post. My account was also blocked a while back. But shockingly it went through and they just shipped it. Maybe they oversold some items and now it’s in phantom mode all over again? Some of the items are back to ‘coming soon’ and the number of items on the website are down to 90 from 92. This game is madness.


----------



## despair

fettfleck said:


> Mine is some kind of offwhite-greenish.
> I don‘t mind it not being white though. So you don‘t see the dirt too quick. ;-p
> But if you don‘t like it, I would also return it.


I went to take a look at the description on Loewe again and it says ecru/green so maybe it's really not meant to be white at all. But it's a really muted color which really does seem to make the scarf look quite dull... I'll try to take a comparison photo against my partner's white/multicolor mohair scarf he bought a couple of months back later!


----------



## zipporah

zipporah said:


> I hope someone managed to get the susuwatari puzzle! I'd given up on checking the Loewe website but this made me go back and they had the t-shirt I wanted in an XL (it's the one covered in pink flowers with Chihiro on the back). We will see if it arrives, if it fits (I'm plus size and too big for the XXL according to their size guide, but I know a lot of pieces were done oversize) and then if I'm happy spending that much on a t-shirt!



Update:

It arrived! Shipped within 24 hours and got from Spain to Hong Kong in three days. This is my first order from the website. No stickers or susuwatari tissue paper *but* it did come with a duck/chicken sleeve!

It fits! Talk about relaxed fit ... according to their website the XL is a UK 14 (US 10; French 42). Now I see what the SA who said I could probably take a medium meant - I typically wear a UK 20 or 22 on top and this still has loads of room in the chest area! However, any smaller and it probably wouldn't pull over my hips. Which you kind of need it to do, because if it gets bunched poor Chihiro can end up with some odd facial expressions.

Am I keeping it? Not sure. I'm leaning towards yes. I love love love the flowers and colours. The embroidery around Chihiro and on her clothes takes it up a notch. But man, if this isn't a lot of money for a t-shirt ... ! I am not used to purchasing at this price point, and even my small circle of luxury-loving friends is telling me its overpriced. "You can get an Hermès scarf for less!" Yeah I know, but ... I like this t-shirt dammit. 

Does anyone know if something like this really needs to be dry cleaned? Or can I get away with washing it on delicate?

Apologies for the weirdly posed and cropped pic of me ...


----------



## vachefou

zipporah said:


> it did come with a duck/chicken sleeve!...Does anyone know if something like this really needs to be dry cleaned? Or can I get away with washing it on delicate?



That sleeve is so cuuute! I always assumed embroidery was dry clean only so that the edges where it attaches to the fabric don't pucker oddly and the seams won't snag on other clothing elements. If you love the shirt, keep it!


----------



## Astreaa

vachefou said:


> I ended up with two Otori-sama scarves during the pre-launch IT meltdown and one was distinctly grey-green compared to the other and got sent back. I wouldn't have known (and just chalked it up to photoshop when comparing to the advertising images) but for having the two to compare side by side



That's interesting to know, my scarf also arrived this week and it is definitely more grey/beige than pictured.  I thought it was my screen and lighting of pictures. 



despair said:


> I went to take a look at the description on Loewe again and it says ecru/green so maybe it's really not meant to be white at all. But it's a really muted color which really does seem to make the scarf look quite dull... I'll try to take a comparison photo against my partner's white/multicolor mohair scarf he bought a couple of months back later!



That's a good point, it's definitely not white!


----------



## baglici0us

vachefou said:


> The other stars have rounded edges so maybe that point is where they use tweezers to apply it? But the whole star is slightly raised above the leather.
> 
> Separately, the box came with a Yubaba sleeve but no stickers so there's some of the promotional stuff floating around still!



My small puzzle also arrived today. No sleeve but they included the ribbon and a catalog with more stickers from the collection. The pink star is a little puckered but still acceptable to me.


----------



## vachefou

baglici0us said:


> My small puzzle also arrived today. No sleeve but they included the ribbon and a catalog with more stickers from the collection. The pink star is a little puckered but still acceptable to me.
> 
> View attachment 5323442
> View attachment 5323443



Whoa a sticker book! When I got stickers it was a small pack of postcard sized cards.

Edit to add: the stitching on your vertical seams is totally cleaner than the one I got. The left side is especially wonky on mine.


----------



## baglici0us

vachefou said:


> Whoa a sticker book! When I got stickers it was a small pack of postcard sized cards.
> 
> Edit to add: the stitching on your vertical seams is totally cleaner than the one I got. The left side is especially wonky on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323462



Oh yeah, at first glance it just looked like they overstuffed it but I see that. What a shame they couldn’t have better QA. It’s a waste of such a sought after bag.


----------



## Mimiiiz

DiJe40 said:


> I hope anyone can help me, and look at the yubird scarf. Are these loose threads normal?
> I received it from Mytheresa yesterday.


I just received my otori sama scarf yesterday too and I noticed some loose threads on the embroidery too! Although very minor and not noticeable from afar, but I am concerned how easily the threads might pucker up/come loose with use though (or it being snagged on things).


----------



## Mimiiiz

Just wondering has anyone found the scarf material slightly on the itchy side or is it just me? It might be because I haven’t worn a scarf in ages and not used to it yet though haha. As I live in a hot climate and haven’t travelled in a while.
Also do you guys find it sheds a little bit? I tried it on wearing a navy t-shirt and noticed some fluff stuck, but not sure how it’ll be if worn over a coat in winter.


----------



## vachefou

Mimiiiz said:


> Just wondering has anyone found the scarf material slightly on the itchy side or is it just me? It might be because I haven’t worn a scarf in ages and not used to it yet though haha. As I live in a hot climate and haven’t travelled in a while.
> Also do you guys find it sheds a little bit? I tried it on wearing a navy t-shirt and noticed some fluff stuck, but not sure how it’ll be if worn over a coat in winter.



Definitely a little tickle-itchy but I expected that with it looking so fuzzy. Someone upthread from right before launch or so mentioned that a different Loewe mohair scarf shed less than expected so hopefully these prove durable too!


----------



## despair

Yes unfortunately all the mohair scarves from Loewe are scratchy tickly, and they seem to shed a lot. I saw a YouTube video that complained about how badly her scarf shedded on her winter coat that she regretted purchasing - and it's the exact one my partner bought. Lol. We've haven't had a chance to actually road test the scarf though given we haven't been travelling to colder climates since the pandemic. 

Anyway, trying to show up the difference in color on photographs is a little tricky:


The white part of my partner's scarf vs the Otori-Sama ecru 






The area around the embroidery in particular is very dark, no? The embroidery itself also looks quite dark/shadowy.


----------



## Tarochan

I received my susu small puzzle and noticed these lines at the bottom of bag. Normally I’m not the really picky one but there seem to be quite many of those lines. Any susu small puzzle owners can comment whether this is normal or seen in your bag?


----------



## chrysanthe

Tarochan said:


> I received my susu small puzzle and noticed these lines at the bottom of bag. Normally I’m not the really picky one but there seem to be quite many of those lines. Any susu small puzzle owners can comment whether this is normal or seen in your bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323616


Mine has a smooth bottom - no veining or lines on my small susu puzzle.


----------



## fettfleck

My ecru looks just like yours @despair. I like it though That it is overall muted though.
I also find it a tid scratchy, but mohair often does that… Especially as I usually wear a years old Massimo Dutti cashmere scarf which is super super soft… But it is still ok. I hope it will become softer with more wear…
I wore it last weekend with black shirt and a dark grey coat and did not had any noticable shedding yet... Will have an eye on it though.
About the embroidery, I do not have the feeling that it snatches easily or that I need to take special care while wearing it… (I was rubbing a kind of belt bag around it and I always wear rings… My LV scarfs (leopard stoles and the regular scarfs) snatch way more easier, like on everything…


----------



## baglici0us

Mine looks fairly clean, maybe a couple of faint veins


----------



## Chimmy

Tarochan said:


> I received my susu small puzzle and noticed these lines at the bottom of bag. Normally I’m not the really picky one but there seem to be quite many of those lines. Any susu small puzzle owners can comment whether this is normal or seen in your bag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323616



I'll tell you what other designer brands SA have told me whenever I complained about this "This is not a defect, this is the natural part of the leather, you can't control every animal"... I think that this is considered normal for leather goods, but I guess it depends on how much you can accept from quality control. 

If I recall, mine is also smooth at the bottom. But then again, to me this is the bottom of the bag, and one without feet to begin with.


----------



## baglici0us

Ooh, Dua Lipa scored a Chihiro hammock bag! 


steph22 said:


> Dua Lipa
> View attachment 5323313


----------



## Chimmy

baglici0us said:


> Ooh, Dua Lipa scored a Chihiro hammock bag!


Lol it was probably gifted to her. 

Out of all the LOEWE bags, this seems to be the most gifted by the brand. I've seen a few other people with this gift.


----------



## Nausicaaa

Hi guys, just to let you know that a SA from London called me yesterday saying she had a mini puzzle for me ( I supposed given the cancel order from the presale ), I told her I already find mine from the Bon Marche. But it seems that they have a list a customers that got their order cancelled and they are trying to find the pieces for them. And I didn’t contact any Loewe store from London, just the general customer services at the time of the presale, nothing since. Just to say that there is hope if you are still looking for pieces from the collection  
Hope it helps somebody !


----------



## Chimmy

Kanashi cardholder is in stock.

I placed an order but we all know its gonna get cancelled haha!

EDIT: Now showing coming soon! Maybe this time it'll work?!?!


----------



## protein_

baglici0us said:


> Ooh, Dua Lipa scored a Chihiro hammock bag!



I still don't know who Dua Lipa is (whoops), but dang it's such a cute bag!


----------



## baglici0us

Chimmy said:


> Lol it was probably gifted to her.
> 
> Out of all the LOEWE bags, this seems to be the most gifted by the brand. I've seen a few other people with this gift.



I wonder if they let them choose which bag they get. I saw an Instagram influencer with a gifted mini susu puzzle as well. 

Edit: I guess their gifting approach worked, they got a Harpers Bazaar article out of their gifted bag. More photos: https://www.harpersbazaar.com/celebrity/latest/a39045514/dua-lipa-bikini-studio-ghibli-handbag/


----------



## DiJe40

Mimiiiz said:


> I just received my otori sama scarf yesterday too and I noticed some loose threads on the embroidery too! Although very minor and not noticeable from afar, but I am concerned how easily the threads might pucker up/come loose with use though (or it being snagged on things).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5323505


I think all the scarfs with embroidery have the same problem. I wonder if the sweaters and t shirts have the same issue.


----------



## Chimmy

Chimmy said:


> Kanashi cardholder is in stock.
> 
> I placed an order but we all know its gonna get cancelled haha!
> 
> EDIT: Now showing coming soon! Maybe this time it'll work?!?!



Order cancelled


----------



## hijulisa

Tarochan said:


> I got the susuwatari mini puzzle, and the susuwatari small size, otori sama puzzle and another boh puzzle (unintentionally). I was not planning to get a hammock since I already had a totoro one but now I ended up with too many puzzles! I just bought them as I found them and they are actually quite handy. Perfect size to go watch basketball game!   The item I wanted the most is actually the Chihiro Amazona and I realized that too late, as it seems to be the most difficult item to get. It's all sold out early on and it's 8000+$ on ebay which I will never buy.  I should have bought that from day one but I chose the susu mini puzzle which seemed to be much easier to find everywhere.



What an amazing haul!!! I really regret not getting the susuwatari mini puzzle. I had a small puzzle bag that I sold and felt like the small would be too much with the soots that I didn't even consider the mini. Major regrets 

I'm visiting Spain next week, hopefully they have some of these items still in stock in store!! It would be amazing to score a mini puzzle there with the VAT refund.


----------



## Rouge pomme

For anyone still looking to buy a bag, one of the SAs informed me there will be a very limited replenishment of bags in both the APAC and Europe warehouses. Unfortunately SLGs are sold out and no more pieces will be made.


----------



## Logic

baglici0us said:


> My small puzzle also arrived today. No sleeve but they included the ribbon and a catalog with more stickers from the collection. The pink star is a little puckered but still acceptable to me.
> 
> View attachment 5323442
> View attachment 5323443


Wow congrats!! Was this the phantom order that went through?


----------



## trunkdevil

Just noticed the pink star on my mini Puzzle is lifting too


----------



## zipporah

That’s so disappointing! Is this happening on the mini or small or both of them? Can you take it in for repairs easily?


----------



## baglici0us

Logic said:


> Wow congrats!! Was this the phantom order that went through?



Thanks! Yes, I was blocked before but called up customer service to unblock me and she also confirmed that there were actual units of stock in transit. This ended up being my fourth order on the site as all of the ones in between were cancelled due to the 3 orders per customer limit. I was so excited when this shipped! 

My trio:


----------



## baglici0us

lvisland said:


> Just noticed the pink star on my mini Puzzle is lifting too
> View attachment 5324942



So sorry to hear that. Did it get worse with use? It’s a poor design choice. They should not use non-stitched marquetry in an area that’s curved and sees a lot of use like that. It also reminds me of the star shape being the worst in Squid Game dalgona challenge with so many points of failure. 

Please take it into the store or email customer service with a photo. I’m keen to know what their response is and whether it can be fixed.


----------



## trunkdevil

baglici0us said:


> So sorry to hear that. Did it get worse with use? It’s a poor design choice. They should not use non-stitched marquetry in an area that’s curved and sees a lot of use like that. It also reminds me of the star shape being the worst in Squid Game dalgona challenge with so many points of failure.
> 
> Please take it into the store or email customer service with a photo. I’m keen to know what their response is and whether it can be fixed.


I actually only used it like 2-3 times. It seems like over time it would just completely peel off. Lol love the Squid Game reference

I’ve emailed them and I’m waiting to hear back. Will let you know what they suggest


----------



## Chimmy

lvisland said:


> I actually only used it like 2-3 times. It seems like over time it would just completely peel off. Lol love the Squid Game reference
> 
> I’ve emailed them and I’m waiting to hear back. Will let you know what they suggest



Do let us know how they respond if you can. I kind of don't want to open a case with them considering their Customer Service has been unhelpful and a mess lately. Not the fault of the representatives, I just think that the LOEWE hung them dry with a subpar release and without enough training or information.


----------



## missmythology

Seems a few rtw pieces were restocked with one item per size in stock….


----------



## despair

It looks like there's really quite a major issue with the susuwatari stars. My sister wore her pair of shoes a few times and the stars are all peeling and shifting. Have sent photos to our SA first to see if they have any comments on this - I haven't worn my pair of shoes yet but if it's going to wear so drastically so quickly I feel it's essentially a product defect.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

despair said:


> It looks like there's really quite a major issue with the susuwatari stars. My sister wore her pair of shoes a few times and the stars are all peeling and shifting. Have sent photos to our SA first to see if they have any comments on this - I haven't worn my pair of shoes yet but if it's going to wear so drastically so quickly I feel it's essentially a product defect.
> 
> View attachment 5325885
> View attachment 5325886
> View attachment 5325887
> View attachment 5325888
> View attachment 5325889
> View attachment 5325890
> View attachment 5325891



wow, that’s unacceptable quality… when I mentioned a corner of my mint Puzzle’s pink star starting to lift I meant the attached: left side of bottom right star corner starting to ever so slightly lift. I have yet to wear it though.


----------



## ajde.adam

Chimmy said:


> Do let us know how they respond if you can. I kind of don't want to open a case with them considering their Customer Service has been unhelpful and a mess lately. Not the fault of the representatives, I just think that the LOEWE hung them dry with a subpar release and without enough training or information.



I definitely agree with you in that Loewe did not train them enough or give the reps enough information about the Spirited Away release. Luckily when I reached out to them regarding another bag in their collection I received the help I needed. It was for a bag repair and let me tell you, they were much better than freaking LV’s customer service. For all the ones reaching out to them I hope your experience gets better.


----------



## Chimmy

despair said:


> It looks like there's really quite a major issue with the susuwatari stars. My sister wore her pair of shoes a few times and the stars are all peeling and shifting. Have sent photos to our SA first to see if they have any comments on this - I haven't worn my pair of shoes yet but if it's going to wear so drastically so quickly I feel it's essentially a product defect.
> 
> View attachment 5325885
> View attachment 5325886
> View attachment 5325887
> View attachment 5325888
> View attachment 5325889
> View attachment 5325890
> View attachment 5325891


OMG! 

That looks really bad for a pair of sneakers purchased just a month ago! I wonder why it's happening specifically with these stars.. Maybe the metallic finishing has something do with it? 

I will say, I do appreciate LOEWE experimenting with newer techniques and finishes for this collection, but they shouldn't rush it out to market before doing proper testing... This is really bad from their end and I'll be interested to see if they do anything about it. I haven't been in the designer world for a long time, but has this ever happened with a brand? Where they released something and almost everyone who had gotten it complained about defects? 

I know that other companies can quickly ask for recalls and deal with it, but not sure if designer brands do that. 

I guess the only way to get an action from them is to make a Tik Tok complaining about it.


----------



## Chimmy

CrackBerryCream said:


> wow, that’s unacceptable quality… when I mentioned a corner of my mint Puzzle’s pink star starting to lift I meant the attached: left side of bottom right star corner starting to ever so slightly lift. I have yet to wear it though.
> 
> View attachment 5325949


Mine is slightly more raised than that, but I only really use my bags when I travel, which is once every 4 months or so... 
But still, I wonder how this will be effect in storage with humidity and change in weather...


----------



## despair

Chimmy said:


> OMG!
> 
> That looks really bad for a pair of sneakers purchased just a month ago! I wonder why it's happening specifically with these stars.. Maybe the metallic finishing has something do with it?
> 
> I will say, I do appreciate LOEWE experimenting with newer techniques and finishes for this collection, but they shouldn't rush it out to market before doing proper testing... This is really bad from their end and I'll be interested to see if they do anything about it. I haven't been in the designer world for a long time, but has this ever happened with a brand? Where they released something and almost everyone who had gotten it complained about defects?
> 
> I know that other companies can quickly ask for recalls and deal with it, but not sure if designer brands do that.
> 
> I guess the only way to get an action from them is to make a Tik Tok complaining about it.


I'm not familiar with that many brands but LV has done a few soft recalls or full exchanges with some of their canvas products. I have had other marquetry products from Loewe that I've used for some time with zero wear so this one also comes as quite a surprise to me. I certainly hope they would make good the issue since it's clearly not a wear and tear issue - my sister wore the shoes on less than five occasions and clearly wasn't using them to do a nature hike or similar. Haha


----------



## Chimmy

ajde.adam said:


> I definitely agree with you in that Loewe did not train them enough or give the reps enough information about the Spirited Away release. Luckily when I reached out to them regarding another bag in their collection I received the help I needed. It was for a bag repair and let me tell you, they were much better than freaking LV’s customer service. For all the ones reaching out to them I hope your experience gets better.



Yeah, I remember telling them that LOEWE wasn't so helpful at fulfilling cancelled orders when all they could have done was reach out to the stores that had the items in stock and sourced through them... They told me that they had all that they could and apologized if that wasn't enough... I got some passive aggressive undertones in the email response, which clearly showed that they have gotten frustrated from all the complaints. 

But my experience aside from the Spirited Away issues, has been nothing short of amazing. Their staff are really pleasant and very helpful. I agree 100% with LV staff. Really horrible. Took a silver bracelet to them and told them it was tarnished, their "Jewelry Expert" told me tough luck, that's normal, and I should live it. She didn't even bother to touch it, just looked at it from far away. She said: "My husband got me a necklace from Tiffanys and I didn't use for years, now I can't wear anymore because it tarnished. that's the risk when you get silver".... a few weeks later I went in and saw a different SA who was helping us and I brought this up, she recommended that I use a polishing cloth and said that she would have gladly done it if I had the bracelet with me, but she told me where to buy it from and gave me specific instructions. Lovely interaction from someone who wasn't that superior in the chain of command.


----------



## Chimmy

despair said:


> I'm not familiar with that many brands but LV has done a few soft recalls or full exchanges with some of their canvas products. I have had other marquetry products from Loewe that I've used for some time with zero wear so this one also comes as quite a surprise to me. I certainly hope they would make good the issue since it's clearly not a wear and tear issue - my sister wore the shoes on less than five occasions and clearly wasn't using them to do a nature hike or similar. Haha



The sad truth is that they won't be making anymore of this collection, so any issues that aren't repairable will either be exchange for something else or store credit... I hope they at least offer a refund...


----------



## ajde.adam

Chimmy said:


> Yeah, I remember telling them that LOEWE wasn't so helpful at fulfilling cancelled orders when all they could have done was reach out to the stores that had the items in stock and sourced through them... They told me that they had all that they could and apologized if that wasn't enough... I got some passive aggressive undertones in the email response, which clearly showed that they have gotten frustrated from all the complaints.
> 
> But my experience aside from the Spirited Away issues, has been nothing short of amazing. Their staff are really pleasant and very helpful. I agree 100% with LV staff. Really horrible. Took a silver bracelet to them and told them it was tarnished, their "Jewelry Expert" told me tough luck, that's normal, and I should live it. She didn't even bother to touch it, just looked at it from far away. She said: "My husband got me a necklace from Tiffanys and I didn't use for years, now I can't wear anymore because it tarnished. that's the risk when you get silver".... a few weeks later I went in and saw a different SA who was helping us and I brought this up, she recommended that I use a polishing cloth and said that she would have gladly done it if I had the bracelet with me, but she told me where to buy it from and gave me specific instructions. Lovely interaction from someone who wasn't that superior in the chain of command.



I definitely think they got fed up with dealing with the Spirited Away fiasco HAHA. However that is no reason to take it out on your clients, ya know? If they want their brand to be more recognized, the level of excellent customer service they’re known for needs to be maintained. I hope they continue to learn from this experience. I keep seeing issues about the peeling stars so I hope they have a solution for that already.

My experience with LV’s online customer service has always been subpar so I try to avoid reaching out to them if possible. Thankfully I’ve finally found an SA that I work with on the regular who actually knows how to provide customer service.


----------



## vachefou

LOEWE reached out to me by phone regarding a mint susu mini puzzle and I ordered despite the small puzzle having the star issue. It was a pleasant surprise voicemail (who answers phones in the states anymore? no i don't need a predatory car warranty, no you aren't UPS calling me speaking in Chinese about a package) and the same CS agents sounded a bit happier that they had ability to help customers. That being said, all of our issues with the stars are giving me pause whether the puzzle will show up without flaws!


----------



## joshilin

Did anyone buy the intarsia sweaters here and just how gigantic are they?  

Also do people think the RTW will have any staying/resell power if, say, it turns out that I really can't wear these because they're just too big?


----------



## despair

joshilin said:


> Did anyone buy the intarsia sweaters here and just how gigantic are they?
> 
> Also do people think the RTW will have any staying/resell power if, say, it turns out that I really can't wear these because they're just too big?


I feel it's generally quite difficult to sell RTW. 

Loewe's sizes all really all over the place so it's hard to pin down. I could fit into the XS sizes for the Zeniba and Kaonashi oversized tees but for the other tees it was M or L sizes for me. The sweaters ran on the large side when I tried a few of them on but not very oversized. I would not buy off resale if you're looking, would look at any platform that offers returns rather than risk it...


----------



## despair

So our SA has asked us to bring in the shoes and the puzzle bag for them to take a look, and they would also inform their aftersales team of the issue. I told her that it's clearly an issue of production and not wear and tear since it's so new, and she actually said that for my pair I should wear it anyway and "see what happens" since they don't have a return policy beyond the usual (14 days I think) and this is beyond that window. I will still keep my pair unworn until they have a look at my sister's pair in person because I truly believe they may need to initiate some sort of recall if this is a broad issue.


----------



## grumpy1231

Hey everyone, I just got the pair of susuwatari sneakers (from MyTheresa). Does anyone with the pair of sneakers know whether or not the circled part is supposed to be darker? For some reason it looks kind of dirty to me…


----------



## grumpy1231

despair said:


> It looks like there's really quite a major issue with the susuwatari stars. My sister wore her pair of shoes a few times and the stars are all peeling and shifting. Have sent photos to our SA first to see if they have any comments on this - I haven't worn my pair of shoes yet but if it's going to wear so drastically so quickly I feel it's essentially a product defect.
> 
> View attachment 5325885
> View attachment 5325886
> View attachment 5325887
> View attachment 5325888
> View attachment 5325889
> View attachment 5325890
> View attachment 5325891



Oh no, I literally just saw this...I guess the suede coloring is similar to the one I got. If the stars fall off easily, I might want to return these. :/


----------



## joshilin

despair said:


> I feel it's generally quite difficult to sell RTW.
> 
> Loewe's sizes all really all over the place so it's hard to pin down. I could fit into the XS sizes for the Zeniba and Kaonashi oversized tees but for the other tees it was M or L sizes for me. The sweaters ran on the large side when I tried a few of them on but not very oversized. I would not buy off resale if you're looking, would look at any platform that offers returns rather than risk it...



Thank you - yes, it's been super hard to gauge from online photos what an XS versus an S versus an M look like on a person

I just always regret not getting some of the beautiful Totoro sweaters when they came out last year and haven't been able to find any second hand that I love since... Trying to preclude that regret this time around


----------



## joshilin

grumpy1231 said:


> Hey everyone, I just got the pair of susuwatari sneakers (from MyTheresa). Does anyone with the pair of sneakers know whether or not the circled part is supposed to be darker? For some reason it looks kind of dirty to me…
> View attachment 5326645



Don't know if they're supposed to be darker but these look the same as mine - slightly darker suede than the other parts of the shoe.


----------



## despair

grumpy1231 said:


> Hey everyone, I just got the pair of susuwatari sneakers (from MyTheresa). Does anyone with the pair of sneakers know whether or not the circled part is supposed to be darker? For some reason it looks kind of dirty to me…
> View attachment 5326645


This is what they are supposed to look like, the suede parts are darker than the calf leather. Nothing to worry about other than the stars, lol.


----------



## despair

joshilin said:


> Thank you - yes, it's been super hard to gauge from online photos what an XS versus an S versus an M look like on a person
> 
> I just always regret not getting some of the beautiful Totoro sweaters when they came out last year and haven't been able to find any second hand that I love since... Trying to preclude that regret this time around


Loewe has a pretty OK returns policy and shipping is paid for by them both ways, so you shouldn't have any issues regarding sizing if your concern is just that!


----------



## vachefou

My mint mini susu puzzle arrived and the star doesn’t look that bad. Though noticeable, I think I might live with it, wonder if there’s a spray that could seal that point up?


Separately, I sent a boh hammock back to MyTheresa. If anyone was looking for one, it should pop back up!


----------



## baglici0us

vachefou said:


> My mint mini susu puzzle arrived and the star doesn’t look that bad. Though noticeable, I think I might live with it, wonder if there’s a spray that could seal that point up?
> View attachment 5327397
> 
> Separately, I sent a boh hammock back to MyTheresa. If anyone was looking for one, it should pop back up!



I’m glad you managed to get another puzzle! The mint is so pretty too, perfect for spring/summer.


----------



## Tarochan

I received the items Loewe had sourced from the cancelled order, together with the sticker book, the sticker postcard, and a card with a nice message that they worked hard on. I appreciate all that they do for customers. I also inquired about the line at the bottom of puzzle bag and they confirmed they are just part of the leather. It didn't bother me much so I'm definitely keeping all items.


----------



## ramblemonkey

PSA - I had set an in notice stock on this Bo mouse sweater - Jonathan Anderson said this and the Yubaba tote were his favorites in the release. I did not see it in the presale. It is now in stock on the Loewe website in XS and S. Cannot justify this purchase for my budget, but one of y’all should get it!


----------



## zipporah

I can't remember if I've seen that sweater but I've seen the knitting t-shirt - very cute! 

Is anyone else still checking the website for things they want? I have occasionally been checking in with the frog flamenco, never with any luck. Just checked a few minutes ago and ... they had it.  So I purchased and it went through! (It now says "notify me when available" instead of the straight up "not available" it's had for a while.) My previous online order went smoothly so let's see what happens.


----------



## vachefou

zipporah said:


> I can't remember if I've seen that sweater but I've seen the knitting t-shirt - very cute!
> 
> Is anyone else still checking the website for things they want? I have occasionally been checking in with the frog flamenco, never with any luck. Just checked a few minutes ago and ... they had it.  So I purchased and it went through! (It now says "notify me when available" instead of the straight up "not available" it's had for a while.) My previous online order went smoothly so let's see what happens.



Congrats on your score!! I got an email overnight that the boh puzzle was in stock on the website so things seem to randomly pop up


----------



## Chimmy

MASSIVE RESTOCK ON LOEWE


----------



## Chimmy

Chimmy said:


> MASSIVE RESTOCK ON LOEWE



I managed to order 4 items. Knowing my luck,theyll all be cancelled haha

I had the koanashi hammock in my cart and it sold out while I was checking out


----------



## fettfleck

Oh man, was superbusy at work, no chance to check. I check everyday because I want the Kaonashi hammock, too.


----------



## zipporah

Ooh, what did you get?

The large Kaonashi hammock still seems to be available. I did not get an email even though I'd added the flamenco to the "My Selection" page ... maybe I just got lucky with when I checked the page. I looked at a few other things and nothing else seemed to be in stock at that moment, but I didn't check everything.


----------



## Chimmy

zipporah said:


> Ooh, what did you get?
> 
> The large Kaonashi hammock still seems to be available. I did not get an email even though I'd added the flamenco to the "My Selection" page ... maybe I just got lucky with when I checked the page. I looked at a few other things and nothing else seemed to be in stock at that moment, but I didn't check everything.



The large size is still available, but the small one isn't.

I managed to get a couple of SLG's.... But again, I'm 100% certain the orders will be cancelled haha.


----------



## Chimmy

zipporah said:


> I can't remember if I've seen that sweater but I've seen the knitting t-shirt - very cute!
> 
> Is anyone else still checking the website for things they want? I have occasionally been checking in with the frog flamenco, never with any luck. Just checked a few minutes ago and ... they had it.  So I purchased and it went through! (It now says "notify me when available" instead of the straight up "not available" it's had for a while.) My previous online order went smoothly so let's see what happens.



So usually it goes:

"Add to cart" --> "Notify Me When Available" --> "Not Available".

Both Notify Me and Not Available are the same, both mean Out of Stock. 

There was a lot of confusion when this collection was released, because a lot of people assumed that Notify Me meant that it would come back in stock... It mean't Out of Stock unfortunately.


----------



## Tarochan

Yes I got the


ramblemonkey said:


> PSA - I had set an in notice stock on this Bo mouse sweater - Jonathan Anderson said this and the Yubaba tote were his favorites in the release. I did not see it in the presale. It is now in stock on the Loewe website in XS and S. Cannot justify this purchase for my budget, but one of y’all should get it!
> View attachment 5327629
> View attachment 5327629


Thanks! I just bought this sweater in XS together with Kaonashi sky hoodie also in XS. I also saw susu strap back in stock but it was gone quickly too.


----------



## joshilin

oh no! so sad to have missed the restock.  what was available???


----------



## despair

I got back in stock emails for the stud charm and the Boh cardholder, but the stud charm was reflecting as not available. Ordered the cardholder fully thinking it will be cancelled like always, but then got a shipping notification about four hours after! Surprising there's suddenly stock - hope it's not returns though.


----------



## despair

joshilin said:


> oh no! so sad to have missed the restock.  what was available???


Quite a lot - various SLGs and even the Chihiro hammock seemed to be back in stock for a bit.


----------



## wimp

Tarochan said:


> Yes I got the
> 
> Thanks! I just bought this sweater in XS together with Kaonashi sky hoodie also in XS. I also saw susu strap back in stock but it was gone quickly too.



Would love to see photos once you receive it! I hadn't seen this item before but now that I have, I think it's my favourite from the entire collection. Can't justify the price for my budget so weill need to live vicariously through you!


----------



## Logic

The Amazonas are still showing as ATB.


----------



## vachefou

Looks like the US side has not been privy to the restock, the mentioned items are "not available". Which I'm grateful for, not sure my wallet can handle more punishment!


----------



## missmythology

My wallet is quite relieved I missed the restock…


----------



## Astreaa

I got some restock emails for the scarf this morning but they were listed as not available on the website by the time I checked. 

Only one SLG shows up for my wish list as add to cart right now, the susuwatari coin cardholder.


----------



## despair

Multiple SLGs and bags were showing as available to order on the Singapore website (so I presume APAC region), but the cardholder shows as being shipped from Madrid. Strange!


----------



## Tarochan

wimp said:


> Would love to see photos once you receive it! I hadn't seen this item before but now that I have, I think it's my favourite from the entire collection. Can't justify the price for my budget so weill need to live vicariously through you!


Yes will do! Currently that order is shown as 'in preparation', hopefully it went through! But my kaonashi sky hoodie has already shipped!


----------



## joshilin

They gave up on us stateside folks 
Simultaneous thankful that this means my wallet bleeds less but also thinking that I might need to take time off of work now to watch out for restocking...

Did anyone here get the Chihiro hammock and can take pics?? Or the beautiful Chihiro blanket???


----------



## zipporah

I have never seen the Chihiro hammock in stock, which my bank account is grateful for! The Chihiro Amazona seems to be available right now, but I just can't justify that price, not when I have the Bo puzzle already and (hopefully) the flamenco on its way. Especially when the Amazona as a shape is not one of my favourite bags anyway.

The other thing I loved was the little Kaonashi necklace-style keychain thing; that isn't showing up for me on the site at all now.


----------



## Logic

Looks like not much interest in the Amazona, maybe due to the price point


----------



## Tarochan

Logic said:


> Looks like not much interest in the Amazona, maybe due to the price point
> 
> View attachment 5328474


I would buy the chihiro amazona...sadly not available in US.


----------



## wenlet

The Bo Intarsia sweater is in stock on MyTheresa! I’m actually very tempted BUT I’m too afraid of what my cat or dog would do to the cute ball of yarn


----------



## zipporah

Tarochan said:


> I would buy the chihiro amazona...sadly not available in US.



How frustrating! Can you call them? I guess they'd probably say it was out of their hands. It's odd when things seem to be being sent halfway round the word anyway.


----------



## Logic

Tarochan said:


> I would buy the chihiro amazona...sadly not available in US.


Bummer! They should be able to send it anywhere I guess that’s why CS is split into two regions.


----------



## Chimmy

I placed 3 orders over 12 hours ago... And no shipment email till now...

I guess it's safe to say that my orders will be cancelled. I don't know what's going on with their online system, but I'm getting fed up... Calling them won't help me, they'll just tell me to wait..

EDIT: Yep. Just as I had thought. My bank just messaged me saying that there were 3 unsuccessful transactions and money is in my account. I guess its just simply not meant to be!


----------



## Chimmy

[Deleted]


----------



## Chimmy

So apparently, because I placed orders for 4 items last night, my account was blocked and flagged for Bot activity.

I just called customer service, and was informed that there's nothing they could do other than unblocking my account, and that none of the items are in stock anymore....

ANOTHER EDIT: Items came back in stock. order placed. CS says order will be cancelled because unblocking the account will take over 24 hours. If this order ends up getting cancelled, I am officially giving up on this collection.


----------



## Logic

Chimmy said:


> So apparently, because I placed orders for 4 items last night, my account was blocked and flagged for Bot activity.
> 
> I just called customer service, and was informed that there's nothing they could do other than unblocking my account, and that none of the items are in stock anymore....
> 
> ANOTHER EDIT: Items came back in stock. order placed. CS says order will be cancelled because unblocking the account will take over 24 hours. If this order ends up getting cancelled, I am officially giving up on this collection.


Did u buy 4 times or 4 items in the one order?


----------



## Chimmy

Logic said:


> Did u buy 4 times or 4 items in the one order?



Placed 3 orders.

One order had 2 items. Other orders each had 1..


----------



## Chimmy

So the items came back in stock. 

This time I decided to try something new. 
I used a VPN
Created a new account using my friend's email. 
Shipping address is my work address
Used my friend's credit card for payment... 

And the order was still cancelled 


So I think that this is a sign that it's just not meant to be....


----------



## Logic

Chimmy said:


> So the items came back in stock.
> 
> This time I decided to try something new.
> I used a VPN
> Created a new account using my friend's email.
> Shipping address is my work address
> Used my friend's credit card for payment...
> 
> And the order was still cancelled
> 
> 
> So I think that this is a sign that it's just not meant to be....


Maybe the website is back to having phantom stock which was what we were all having problems with purchasing.


----------



## Rouge pomme

Been stalking the website for a Susuwatari coin cardholder and one magically appeared ATB. Fingers crossed that the item ships....


----------



## zipporah

Chimmy that is bizarre! And how is buying four items from a highly popular collection sus activity?

I got the email that my bag has shipped, so it wasn’t phantom stock.


----------



## Logic

Bo cardholder ATB


----------



## DiJe40

No bag or slg’s on the european website. Or am I missing them?


----------



## Logic

Oh I’m in the APAC region not EU.


----------



## Rouge pomme

I'm also in the APAC region but not all the items are listed in the collection. I had to search separately for the susuwatari coin cardholder.


----------



## Astreaa

Both the Bo and Susuwatari cardholders are showing as available, as well as the Susuwatari coin cardholder.


----------



## baglici0us

Sigh, missed out on the Chihiro Amazona again. Would’ve sent it to a friend and paid with my Aussie cc if I had known it was available. I’m planning to call CS today to see if there are any planned restocks for US.


----------



## baglici0us

Just spoke to CS and they have some stock available that’s in transit to warehouses and will be available in different markets including US. She couldn't confirm the items and quantities but advised me to keep checking the site.


----------



## vachefou

baglici0us said:


> Just spoke to CS and they have some stock available that’s in transit to warehouses and will be available in different markets including US. She couldn't confirm the items and quantities but advised me to keep checking the site.



I'll be hiding my credit cards in the freezer starting now...


----------



## Rouge pomme

Predictably, the order was cancelled. Not sure if it's phantom stock or if my account is blocked due to a history of cancelled orders during the phantom stock period.


----------



## win28

To my surprise, I got a call from Loewe CS today explaining they can now fulfill my previously cancelled order from pre-launch and once I confirmed I still wanted it, they processed it straight away whilst I was still on the call. I just checked again and status now show already shipped. So very quick and efficient and I really appreciate that they are actually making the effort to do this.

They also explained that they have a list of cancelled orders and are making efforts to allocate the stock being returned or sent back from retail stores to these orders first hence anyone else ordering items within these will likely get their order cancelled. As the stock altho pops up on the site as in stock as they physically arrive are then actually already set aside and not actually available for ordering. Only they can put through those orders. 

Hope this might be of help to those wondering why they still get cancelled orders.


----------



## despair

Both the Yubaba and Susuwatari anagram tote bags are reflecting as available to purchase on the website... Surprising that these are getting restocked!


----------



## fettfleck

win28 said:


> To my surprise, I got a call from Loewe CS today explaining they can now fulfill my previously cancelled order from pre-launch and once I confirmed I still wanted it, they processed it straight away whilst I was still on the call. I just checked again and status now show already shipped. So very quick and efficient and I really appreciate that they are actually making the effort to do this.
> 
> They also explained that they have a list of cancelled orders and are making efforts to allocate the stock being returned or sent back from retail stores to these orders first hence anyone else ordering items within these will likely get their order cancelled. As the stock altho pops up on the site as in stock as they physically arrive are then actually already set aside and not actually available for ordering. Only they can put through those orders.
> 
> Hope this might be of help to those wondering why they still get cancelled orders.



Are you also APAC region? Europes client services just said everything is sold out and won‘t come back…


----------



## joshilin

And continued lack of luck in the US


----------



## wimp

I was able to place an order for the Bo cardholder. I'm in Canada and have never placed an order with Loewe before. Not holding out much hope but will update here whether it goes through or not.




EDIT: cancelled and refunded in less than an hour


----------



## wimp

joshilin said:


> And continued lack of luck in the US
> 
> View attachment 5328963



It's weird the Aogaeru is "Not Available" for you in the US, but it's ATB in Canada:


----------



## baglici0us

wimp said:


> It's weird the Aogaeru is "Not Available" for you in the US, but it's ATB in Canada:
> 
> View attachment 5328987



CS said they allocated stock to different markets, so I guess they are considered different markets?


----------



## wimp

baglici0us said:


> CS said they allocated stock to different markets, so I guess they are considered different markets?



Looks like it's not worth bothering. My Bo cardholder got cancelled and refunded within an hour but it's still showing up as ATB on the Canadian site  Also worth noting I had never placed an order with Loewe before that in my life so my account definitely wasn't blocked.


----------



## Tarochan

zipporah said:


> Chimmy that is bizarre! And how is buying four items from a highly popular collection sus activity?
> 
> I got the email that my bag has shipped, so it wasn’t phantom stock.


All my new orders are also shipped within 24 hours. I have placed 7 orders so far so I thought that the blocking no longer exists. This is for US site though it may be different in different regions.


----------



## vachefou

wimp said:


> Looks like it's not worth bothering. My Bo cardholder got cancelled and refunded within an hour but it's still showing up as ATB on the Canadian site  Also worth noting I had never placed an order with Loewe before that in my life so my account definitely wasn't blocked.



That sucks! Canadian allocation can get so weird, my friend in Montreal says that all his Nike orders ship from Amsterdam instead of across the border in Tennessee. Which of course doesn't change the fact that Loewe shouldn't be allowing ATB if it's not truly there


----------



## despair

My order has definitely shipped and I've gotten the DHL tracking details and expected delivery date, so there definitely is stock available. Very strange that it's specifically allocated for APAC when it's being sent out from Madrid! 

Ironically my friend is no longer keen on the Bo cardholder and so I will need to return it when it arrives...


----------



## despair

The item count has somehow gone back up to 96 products in the collection - did a quick check and strangely the susuwatari mini puzzles and flamenco are ATB for APAC! The stud charm is also suddenly back in stock and ATB as well... I really think this must be unsold product from retail stores worldwide getting reallocated back to the online store.

I did head down to the boutique yesterday to send in my sister's sneakers and the mint puzzle for evaluation/repair, and there's zero Spirited Away items on display other than the candle (which is back in stock somehow). SS22 items are being put on display instead. Luxury fashion is quite fast fashion these days...


----------



## Logic

I bought the brown susuwatari mini puzzle but I’m pretty sure I’ll get a cancellation email!


----------



## despair

Logic said:


> I bought the brown susuwatari mini puzzle but I’m pretty sure I’ll get a cancellation email!


Our SA did say that they will be getting reallocated stocks one final time in February, so really these items on the APAC website may not be phantom stock like before. She shared that some of the restocks in Singapore previously came from Japan, so it could very well be that they overestimated the demand in Japan (and potentially China) and they are now being reallocated elsewhere. Still pretty surprising on the breadth of items available again though.


----------



## despair

And suddenly everything is not available again. Haha. Really wonder what's up with the site!


----------



## mandiicandii

This is all so confusing! I also snuck in a Susuwatari wallet order from Canada earlier about 3 hours ago… No cancellation yet


----------



## wimp

mandiicandii said:


> This is all so confusing! I also snuck in a Susuwatari wallet order from Canada earlier about 3 hours ago… No cancellation yet



Eek good luck! Your order has already survived longer than mine did


----------



## Logic

I keep saying i'll give up since i had so many cancellations on phantom stock but can't help see the ATB and not do anything!

Anyone else with the same feeling?


----------



## despair

Logic said:


> I keep saying i'll give up since i had so many cancellations on phantom stock but can't help see the ATB and not do anything!
> 
> Anyone else with the same feeling?


I am sure many feel the same way! And the fact that certain orders do actually make it through (eg my most recent one) gives everyone hope. Just wish they would be better with stock availability status on the site!


----------



## Purseperson420

I paused on this thread as I took a break from stalking the site and figured I wouldn’t get anything else from this collection. I checked and saw there were some restocks so I ordered the haku heel pouch- hopefully it doesn’t get canceled! Btw anyone who was also told they were being sent a notebook due to their orders being cancelled- did anyone receive it yet? I’m wondering if it was an empty promise and they weren’t sent


----------



## Rouge pomme

Purseperson420 said:


> I paused on this thread as I took a break from stalking the site and figured I wouldn’t get anything else from this collection. I checked and saw there were some restocks so I ordered the haku heel pouch- hopefully it doesn’t get canceled! Btw anyone who was also told they were being sent a notebook due to their orders being cancelled- did anyone receive it yet? I’m wondering if it was an empty promise and they weren’t sent


CS offered to send me a notebook after 3 cancelled orders. This was back in January so I'm guessing it was an empty offer as I haven't received any notebooks.


----------



## despair

Rouge pomme said:


> CS offered to send me a notebook after 3 cancelled orders. This was back in January so I'm guessing it was an empty offer as I haven't received any notebooks.


They did state the notebooks are only going out in February though so it may not be an empty offer.


----------



## Purseperson420

despair said:


> They did state the notebooks are only going out in February though so it may not be an empty offer.


Oh that would be good! I wasn’t sure by the wording in the email I thought mine said they should arrive by February. I really hope they do!


----------



## zipporah

I can still see ATB things on the website (I'm in Hong Kong, so I guess APAC region with restocks maybe from Japan?), but the "in stock" button is not very helpful. It usually shows a lot of things which do not seem to actually be available. Surprisingly I just tried it and the few items I looked at were all ATB (including the Chihiro blanket - never seen that with the "add to basket" button). However, I also searched the Chihiro heel pouch (probably not going to buy but I like it!) and that also shows up as available but was not in the "in stock" list. 

In short ... the whole thing seems to be quite random.


----------



## despair

zipporah said:


> I can still see ATB things on the website (I'm in Hong Kong, so I guess APAC region with restocks maybe from Japan?), but the "in stock" button is not very helpful. It usually shows a lot of things which do not seem to actually be available. Surprisingly I just tried it and the few items I looked at were all ATB (including the Chihiro blanket - never seen that with the "add to basket" button). However, I also searched the Chihiro heel pouch (probably not going to buy but I like it!) and that also shows up as available but was not in the "in stock" list.
> 
> In short ... the whole thing seems to be quite random.


Yeah there are six or seven items that are somehow excluded in the collection currently, but they can show up via search - the stud charm, the Chihiro heel pouch, and so on. The susuwatari woolen scarf is back in stock too - I actually prefer that over the mohair scarves (still can't get over the prickly feeling around the neck) and may pull the trigger on it haha.


----------



## win28

fettfleck said:


> Are you also APAC region? Europes client services just said everything is sold out and won‘t come back…



Yes I’m in APAC region but the call came from Loewe UK.


----------



## Rouge pomme

despair said:


> They did state the notebooks are only going out in February though so it may not be an empty offer.


Thanks! There was no mention of the timeframe of when they would send the notebook out, so I'll look out for it.


----------



## Logic

Omg I got a shipping confirmation for the brown susuwatari mini puzzle!


----------



## Rouge pomme

Logic said:


> Omg I got a shipping confirmation for the brown susuwatari mini puzzle!


That's great! You finally got the bag you wanted


----------



## Logic

Rouge pomme said:


> That's great! You finally got the bag you wanted


Thank you! Didn’t you want to get a few things too? I remember our phantom stock days


----------



## despair

Logic said:


> Omg I got a shipping confirmation for the brown susuwatari mini puzzle!


Congrats! Finally not phantom stock! How long did it take for your order to go into shipping?


----------



## Logic

despair said:


> Congrats! Finally not phantom stock! How long did it take for your order to go into shipping?


Thank you! The credit card company must be thinking what’s this person trying to buy from this company.

Purchase email was 12.58 and shipping confirmation at 7:20 so about 6 hrs.


----------



## Rouge pomme

Logic said:


> Thank you! Didn’t you want to get a few things too? I remember our phantom stock days


I gave up on the bags after 3 cancelled orders and I'm giving up on the collection after the susuwatari coin cardholder got cancelled today. Wasn't meant to be!


----------



## despair

Logic said:


> Thank you! The credit card company must be thinking what’s this person trying to buy from this company.
> 
> Purchase email was 12.58 and shipping confirmation at 7:20 so about 6 hrs.


My order this morning at 7.40am still hasn't gone into shipping so I presume I did order phantom stock again. LOL


----------



## Logic

despair said:


> My order this morning at 7.40am still hasn't gone into shipping so I presume I did order phantom stock again. LOL


Sorry what did u buy this morning? I thought your Bo cardholder was on its way and will return it


----------



## despair

Logic said:


> Sorry what did u buy this morning? I thought your Bo cardholder was on its way and will return it


I ordered the stud charm! Heh


----------



## despair

Yup order cancelled as expected!


----------



## Logic

despair said:


> Yup order cancelled as expected!


Oh no! Then it’s very random to what’s real stock v phantom stock


----------



## despair

Just put in an order for the susuwatari scarf! Let's see what happens. I wrote to Loewe CS also asking what's up with the cancelled order, let's see if they say it's phantom stock or otherwise!


----------



## joshilin

despair said:


> Just put in an order for the susuwatari scarf! Let's see what happens. I wrote to Loewe CS also asking what's up with the cancelled order, let's see if they say it's phantom stock or otherwise!



when i tried to order one of the RTW sweaters, the first order cancelled; i then retried the next day for the exact same item and that order shipped. so whenever an item is ATB, how can you not at least try?


----------



## Astreaa

I can't believe it, my order from last night shipped this morning! Seems completely random on what's actually in stock.


----------



## mandiicandii

My Susuwatari vertical wallet order was cancelled as expected


----------



## joshilin

Newsflash! Mytherea has some Chihiro Hammocks!





__





						mytheresa.com
					

Loewe offers an impeccable collection of luxury womenswear. Shop the finest runway pieces that you won’t find anywhere else Online at Mytheresa




					www.mytheresa.com


----------



## Llamacat

I ordered the otori Sama coin cardholder last night and it shipped this morning. So surprised there's suddenly stock! Wondering if anyone has used theirs and what are your thoughts on it.


----------



## BoyLovesBags

Logic said:


> Who is excited about this upcoming collaboration with Studio Ghibli again? Last year was Loewe x Totoro and this year will be Loewe x Spirited Away.
> 
> Releasing 7th January
> 
> View attachment 5281327
> View attachment 5281328
> View attachment 5281329
> View attachment 5281330
> View attachment 5281331



I must say that I'm a bit on the minimalist, pared-down side of the spectrum. I appreciate whimsical designs but I feel they do not work for me... or most women. I feel Loewe is at its best when sticking to sobriety - also, let's do not forget any design that's deemed as too simple or minimal can be changed into something else just by adding a lively, juicy, bold color.

Anyway, kudos to Loewe for being daring, thinking outside the box and refusing to become a sort of Celine sister brand.


----------



## despair

Loewe CS got back to me and confirmed order was cancelled because it was phantom stock. She also discouraged me from making additional orders as they may be cancelled due to stock unavailability as well (too late for that, I did make two additional orders since, none of which have gone into shipping and hence probably phantom stock again). So I guess they are just as clueless about website stock as we are! Haha.


----------



## despair

And the susuwatari scarf has shipped. LOL. WHO DO WE TRUST


----------



## wimp

despair said:


> And the susuwatari scarf has shipped. LOL. WHO DO WE TRUST



They are just toying with us at this point


----------



## despair

https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ather-amazona-75-loewe-handbag-21212811.shtml this Vestiaire listing is so odd! It's listed as a red bag which is clearly not the color of the bag, but the bag itself looks legit and looks like it was taken on a store display? But how can it go for so cheap??


----------



## wimp

despair said:


> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ather-amazona-75-loewe-handbag-21212811.shtml this Vestiaire listing is so odd! It's listed as a red bag which is clearly not the color of the bag, but the bag itself looks legit and looks like it was taken on a store display? But how can it go for so cheap??



Wow that is really weird. Seems like it might be worth the risk for someone really wanting that bag since it's such a good deal. I don't have much experience with Vestiaire but I imagine one could get it authenticated then dispute if it's found to be fake? Also seems really early for convincing fakes to exist since the collection was so mysterious up until launch.


----------



## wimp

despair said:


> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ather-amazona-75-loewe-handbag-21212811.shtml this Vestiaire listing is so odd! It's listed as a red bag which is clearly not the color of the bag, but the bag itself looks legit and looks like it was taken on a store display? But how can it go for so cheap??



@joshilin I think you had this on your list?


----------



## despair

wimp said:


> Wow that is really weird. Seems like it might be worth the risk for someone really wanting that bag since it's such a good deal. I don't have much experience with Vestiaire but I imagine one could get it authenticated then dispute if it's found to be fake? Also seems really early for convincing fakes to exist since the collection was so mysterious up until launch.


Yes and of all the bags it would be an odd one to make a replica of, given Aogaeru would clearly be less of a chase item vs say Bo or Chihiro/Haku for the amazonas. VC isn't perfect at catching fakes though, but you are protected if you do end up receiving a fake.


----------



## wimp

despair said:


> Yes and of all the bags it would be an odd one to make a replica of, given Aogaeru would clearly be less of a chase item vs say Bo or Chihiro/Haku for the amazonas. VC isn't perfect at catching fakes though, but you are protected if you do end up receiving a fake.


Yeah that's a good point! Plus with the quality issues on the puzzles, those would seem the easiest target for fakers. The photos in that listing are just so strange over all. They were able to take random close-ups but not a full shot. Could it be damaged or something? The price is just too good


----------



## vachefou

despair said:


> Yes and of all the bags it would be an odd one to make a replica of, given Aogaeru would clearly be less of a chase item vs say Bo or Chihiro/Haku for the amazonas. VC isn't perfect at catching fakes though, but you are protected if you do end up receiving a fake.



Seems really questionable that the bag images are the same image just with and without background (and slightly resized). The aogaeru closeup is of the flamenco and the loewe dust bag -could be any dust bag


----------



## wimp

vachefou said:


> Seems really questionable that the bag images are the same image just with and without background (and slightly resized). The aogaeru closeup is of the flamenco and the loewe dust bag -could be any dust bag



Oh that's a good catch, I didn't realize it was the flamenco. What a strange listing


----------



## Logic

It’s a game of lotto  you don’t know when you’ll score a purchase


----------



## Chimmy

despair said:


> And the susuwatari scarf has shipped. LOL. WHO DO WE TRUST



I think RTW will be in stock. Leather goods most likely won't be.
Customer Service also let me know that more than 5 people can purchase the item at the same time, and the person who orders it first (or in my case, who isn't blocked) will get the item.


----------



## despair

vachefou said:


> Seems really questionable that the bag images are the same image just with and without background (and slightly resized). The aogaeru closeup is of the flamenco and the loewe dust bag -could be any dust bag


Oh yes you are right! Didn't notice the wavy leather above in the photo. Curiouser and curiouser! LOL. 

The Aogaeru amazona is reflecting as ATB on APAC site for now though. Haha.


----------



## despair

Chimmy said:


> I think RTW will be in stock. Leather goods most likely won't be.
> Customer Service also let me know that more than 5 people can purchase the item at the same time, and the person who orders it first (or in my case, who isn't blocked) will get the item.


Well that's interesting, and a little silly for Loewe to allow that! That kind of explains the phantom stock situation even - there probably is genuine stock available now but you may not be the first person to buy it!


----------



## vachefou

despair said:


> Oh yes you are right! Didn't notice the wavy leather above in the photo. Curiouser and curiouser! LOL.
> 
> The Aogaeru amazona is reflecting as ATB on APAC site for now though. Haha.



As long as the ATB stays off the US site, I'm safe from this ghost inventory/lotto/gamble HOW ARE WE STILL DOING THIS A MONTH LATER   ::cry::


----------



## Tarochan

vachefou said:


> As long as the ATB stays off the US site, I'm safe from this ghost inventory/lotto/gamble HOW ARE WE STILL DOING THIS A MONTH LATER   ::cry::


Following this forum is quite dangerous! Last year I only bought a handful of Totoro items and be done with it. Never bothered to look more or buy more.  Also because there was absolutely no restocking back then. But now I got alerts with this and that back in stock and I ended up with so many bags, SLGs (not planning on buying) and RTWs!


----------



## Tarochan

despair said:


> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ather-amazona-75-loewe-handbag-21212811.shtml this Vestiaire listing is so odd! It's listed as a red bag which is clearly not the color of the bag, but the bag itself looks legit and looks like it was taken on a store display? But how can it go for so cheap??


I think it's just the lighting in store but I can see it's really just original purple shade and not red.


----------



## despair

Tarochan said:


> Following this forum is quite dangerous! Last year I only bought a handful of Totoro items and be done with it. Never bothered to look more or buy more.  Also because there was absolutely no restocking back then. But now I got alerts with this and that back in stock and I ended up with so many bags, SLGs (not planning on buying) and RTWs!


Yes indeed! I have definitely overspent on this collection because of all the updates here


----------



## despair

Tarochan said:


> I think it's just the lighting in store but I can see it's really just original purple shade and not red.


Yes but it's shockingly cheap for the amazona then, it's literally half the retail price! I can't help but think there's something fishy. Haha.


----------



## zipporah

That is a really weird listing. At first the only non-dodgy explanation I could think of is that it's an unwanted gift listed by someone who is clueless about the collection and just lifted a frog closeup off a google image search without noticing it's the wrong one. But looking more closely, none of the images suggest this person actually has the Amazona, and there's no reason to list it at half retail price. The seller has sold quite a lot of items so they're not clueless about luxury fashion either. Very weird.

On a related note - MY AOGAERU FLAMENCO ARRIVED!!! I am in love. This is definitely the meant-to-be bag as I have zero guilt over the money I spent on it, even after all the other purchases.


----------



## Chimmy

despair said:


> https://us.vestiairecollective.com/...ather-amazona-75-loewe-handbag-21212811.shtml this Vestiaire listing is so odd! It's listed as a red bag which is clearly not the color of the bag, but the bag itself looks legit and looks like it was taken on a store display? But how can it go for so cheap??



Listed as a red bag? Honey, ,they listed the wrong Amazona size!! None of the bags made for spirited away were the Amazona 75... I'm not even sure LOEWE makes that bag anymore. 

I don't know what's going on with this listing... But pretty gutsy to also sell the free t-shirt you won under the same profile. LOEWE can now easily track you cause the number of people who bought this already limited bag and go the t-shirt can be narrowed down!

Anyone else think that this is the Flamenco being sold? I dont remember the price of it, but maybe this person is confused as to what the bag is called.


----------



## wimp

Chimmy said:


> Listed as a red bag? Honey, ,they listed the wrong Amazona size!! None of the bags made for spirited away were the Amazona 75... I'm not even sure LOEWE makes that bag anymore.
> 
> I don't know what's going on with this listing... But pretty gutsy to also sell the free t-shirt you won under the same profile. LOEWE can now easily track you cause the number of people who bought this already limited bag and go the t-shirt can be narrowed down!
> 
> Anyone else think that this is the Flamenco being sold? I dont remember the price of it, but maybe this person is confused as to what the bag is called.



I think even for the flamenco, based on Canadian prices, it's still about 25% cheaper than retail so it's really weird

Edit: just checked the conversion on the European price of the flamenco and it actually seems spot on. Makes me realize how much more expensive everything was in Canada in comparison! But yes with that in mind, I think you might be right


----------



## despair

zipporah said:


> That is a really weird listing. At first the only non-dodgy explanation I could think of is that it's an unwanted gift listed by someone who is clueless about the collection and just lifted a frog closeup off a google image search without noticing it's the wrong one. But looking more closely, none of the images suggest this person actually has the Amazona, and there's no reason to list it at half retail price. The seller has sold quite a lot of items so they're not clueless about luxury fashion either. Very weird.
> 
> On a related note - MY AOGAERU FLAMENCO ARRIVED!!! I am in love. This is definitely the meant-to-be bag as I have zero guilt over the money I spent on it, even after all the other purchases.


More photos of the flamenco please! Haha. I love it but I already got my loud piece of the collection with the Yubaba tote


----------



## despair

Chimmy said:


> Listed as a red bag? Honey, ,they listed the wrong Amazona size!! None of the bags made for spirited away were the Amazona 75... I'm not even sure LOEWE makes that bag anymore.
> 
> I don't know what's going on with this listing... But pretty gutsy to also sell the free t-shirt you won under the same profile. LOEWE can now easily track you cause the number of people who bought this already limited bag and go the t-shirt can be narrowed down!
> 
> Anyone else think that this is the Flamenco being sold? I dont remember the price of it, but maybe this person is confused as to what the bag is called.


Actually I think it should be fine to sell the raffle tee - after all as long as you own it you should be able to do anything with it, including reselling. The tee only came in M and won't necessarily fit the people that won it.


----------



## Logic

Bo hammock available on mytheresa


----------



## win28

Following on from my previous post, the susuwatari charm already arrived (yay! )  I feel they really are trying to make up for the previous cancellation what with the cute extras like the kaonashi sleeve, set of stickers, chihiro notebook, susuwatari tag as well as an apology note for the previously cancelled order. Definitely appreciate the gesture and that they even remembered my cancelled order.

I also tried yesterday to order the heel bag when I saw it pop up ATB but as expected got a cancellation shortly after. So guessing more than likely just like my charm, this bag is already reserved by CS for another person’s previously cancelled order. They did say a lot of the orders going thru these days will likely be cancelled due to this reason as they’re still make their way down their cancellation list but if they have more return stock than cancellations still waiting to be filled, then possibly might still go thru. But also can’t risk too many orders in case u get blocked. So a bit tricky.

Overall despite their website issues, I actually think they have really great customer service. First time I’ve seen any CS proactively try to fill previously cancelled orders.


----------



## despair

My stud charm reorder got cancelled stating payment not authorized. I presume that's the block happening?


----------



## zipporah

win28 said:


> Following on from my previous post, the susuwatari charm already arrived (yay! )  I feel they really are trying to make up for the previous cancellation what with the cute extras like the kaonashi sleeve, set of stickers, chihiro notebook, susuwatari tag as well as an apology note for the previously cancelled order. Definitely appreciate the gesture and that they even remembered my cancelled order.



Wow, you got everything! Congrats! What region is this?

Maybe I’ve just been lucky with both my orders going through smoothly. I did not receive any special packaging or gifts with this second bag, but they did put the smaller version of the catalogue in (which has a sticker page). I’d have loved the “proper” stickers but at least I got the thing I really wanted!

I’m not really planning on getting anything else, but if I did put a third online order in, would that be my last shot? Or have they stopped blocking more accounts by now?


----------



## win28

zipporah said:


> Wow, you got everything! Congrats! What region is this?
> 
> Maybe I’ve just been lucky with both my orders going through smoothly. I did not receive any special packaging or gifts with this second bag, but they did put the smaller version of the catalogue in (which has a sticker page). I’d have loved the “proper” stickers but at least I got the thing I really wanted!
> 
> I’m not really planning on getting anything else, but if I did put a third online order in, would that be my last shot? Or have they stopped blocking more accounts by now?



Thanks I’m in the APAC region. Great that ur items shipped and definitely agree that getting the actual piece is what matters altho the extras are nice.

Not really sure but sounds like from CS it’s system generated so probably would still happen if pass the number of transactions allowed?


----------



## despair

win28 said:


> Thanks I’m in the APAC region. Great that ur items shipped and definitely agree that getting the actual piece is what matters altho the extras are nice.
> 
> Not really sure but sounds like from CS it’s system generated so probably would still happen if pass the number of transactions allowed?


No one has contacted me so far regarding the first wave of cancelled orders I had. Haha. Congrats on scoring your items!


----------



## Tarochan

Susuwatari flamenco, frog flamenco ,no puzzle and otorosama puzzle available from threadsstyling if anyone is looking. Otorisama puzzel is also on my Theresa.

Edit: a lot of items are available on US site now including bags.


----------



## fettfleck

OMG, the small Kaonashi hammock was ATB on the European website and I ordered it! Oh, I sososo hope that it goes through!
I just see that there are also some coin purses and the Otori scarf available!


----------



## despair

The entire collection seems to be reflecting now as "Not Available" on the APAC site so I'm guessing the availability has now rotated over to US/EU. Good luck for everyone still trying to score items from the collection!


----------



## katawaredoki

despair said:


> The entire collection seems to be reflecting now as "Not Available" on the APAC site so I'm guessing the availability has now rotated over to US/EU. Good luck for everyone still trying to score items from the collection!



i think you're right! some things are showing up now...


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

the Yubaba tote and Chihiro hammock are still unavailable  maybe it's not meant to be


----------



## Tarochan

I got the Chihiro hammock among a few other items including the blanket, susu hat and the susu stud. Let’s see if they all went through!


----------



## joshilin

wimp said:


> @joshilin I think you had this on your list?



yeah, thank you for flagging... ! i did but i agreed with everyone on this thread that it looked too suspicious :-/ though the seller has had previous sales. i've trusted VC a lot in terms of validating authenticity, but felt like a gamble.


----------



## katawaredoki

Chimmy said:


> I think RTW will be in stock. Leather goods most likely won't be.
> Customer Service also let me know that more than 5 people can purchase the item at the same time, and the person who orders it first (or in my case, who isn't blocked) will get the item.



Why would they do that??? 4 people will be bound to be disappointed!


----------



## katawaredoki

Tarochan said:


> I got the Chihiro hammock among a few other items including the blanket, susu hat and the susu stud. Let’s see if they all went through!



!!! Where are you based?? These aren't at all showing up as ATB in the US. But amazing love that you got all of these!! Please do show the reveal if you get them


----------



## trixiebellle

Plenty of stock on the EU site now, accessories, bags etc.


----------



## katawaredoki

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> the Yubaba tote and Chihiro hammock are still unavailable  maybe it's not meant to be



keep looking... both of these showed up on MyTheresa yesterday! And right now with some restocks on the website...


----------



## Tarochan

katawaredoki said:


> !!! Where are you based?? These aren't at all showing up as ATB in the US. But amazing love that you got all of these!! Please do show the reveal if you get them


In US. Yes I will post if my items ship!


----------



## fettfleck

In Europe small susu puzzle is ATB.


----------



## baglici0us

Did anyone see the Chihiro Amazona ATB on the US site in this latest restock?


----------



## vachefou

baglici0us said:


> Did anyone see the Chihiro Amazona ATB on the US site in this latest restock?



It's stayed "notify when available" in my wishlist, didn't get an in-stock email about it either


----------



## baglici0us

vachefou said:


> It's stayed "notify when available" in my wishlist, didn't get an in-stock email about it either


Thanks! Fingers crossed it gets restocked later today!


----------



## katawaredoki

baglici0us said:


> Thanks! Fingers crossed it gets restocked later today!



I wonder how much stock of each item Loewe actually made... does anyone know? It feels like a LOT more of the susu hammocks and puzzles than the Amazonas, etc., if ebay or VC are proxies for volume. I think I only saw 2 of the Chihiro/Haku amazonas on ebay...

Yes and fingers crossed! I nabbed the bo puzzle and the boro hat just now and chihiro hammock (MT) yesterday, although I'll hold my breath until the shipment email actually comes...

@baglici0us not what you want but the aogaeru amazona still seems ATB: https://www.loewe.com/usa/en/women/...039N08X07-6190.html?cgid=w_spirited_away&p=10


----------



## baglici0us

katawaredoki said:


> I wonder how much stock of each item Loewe actually made... does anyone know? It feels like a LOT more of the susu hammocks and puzzles than the Amazonas, etc., if ebay or VC are proxies for volume. I think I only saw 2 of the Chihiro/Haku amazonas on ebay...
> 
> Yes and fingers crossed! I nabbed the bo puzzle and the boro hat just now and chihiro hammock (MT) yesterday, although I'll hold my breath until the shipment email actually comes...
> 
> @baglici0us not what you want but the aogaeru amazona still seems ATB: https://www.loewe.com/usa/en/women/...039N08X07-6190.html?cgid=w_spirited_away&p=10



Thank you! I considered the aogaeru Amazona but my heart is set on the Chihiro Amazona. I also have the kaonashi Amazona and two puzzles from this collection already, so this would be a bonus if I managed to get my hands on one.


----------



## cinnabom

I just got shipping confirmation for the Bo puzzle bag! Super excited. Susuwatari puzzle bag is still my grail, but I refuse to pay scalpers. >;(


----------



## fettfleck

cinnabom said:


> I just got shipping confirmation for the Bo puzzle bag! Super excited. Susuwatari puzzle bag is still my grail, but I refuse to pay scalpers. >;(



I don‘t know where you are located, but the small susuwatari puzzle is still ATB on the european webpage.


----------



## cinnabom

fettfleck said:


> I don‘t know where you are located, but the small susuwatari puzzle is still ATB on the european webpage.


Unfortunately I am in NA. :/


----------



## cinnabom

Update: just saw susuwatari puzzle bag pop up on the US website. I ordered it right away. Not sure if it will get cancelled (if it’s even available) since this is my second order for the same product (puzzle bag) although the other one was the Bo version.


----------



## fettfleck

cinnabom said:


> Update: just saw susuwatari puzzle bag pop up on the US website. I ordered it right away. Not sure if it will get cancelled (if it’s even available) since this is my second order for the same product (puzzle bag) although the other one was the Bo version.



Oh cool! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Chimmy

Umm… I just got an email from CS informing me that my previous orders had been automatically cancelled, and that for security reasons they can’t do anything else…

I mean, I know that they can't do anything about the cancelled orders, and I had already given up on getting anything further from this collection. However, I am a bit nervous about the second statement. Did they mean that they can't do anything to fulfill the cancelled orders or they can't do anything to unblock my account for future orders?

 EDIT: Yep! Just called them and they said that I am permanently blocked from placing orders at their website, and because of security purposes, they are unable to tell me why or assist me further. I asked if this was a block on Spirited Away items or all other general items, and they said it was a block on all orders, regardless of the collection. The representative did suggest that I place a trial order in a couple of months to see if my account is still blocked or not. Otherwise, nothing else can be done.

I suspect that they might have blocked the account either to calm the website down since many of my orders had been cancelled... Or they might have thought I was a reseller since I tried to order from multiple countries and have orders shipped to my friends and family abroad. Either way, good riddance. I hope to never ever deal with the online website again.

It is a bit sad that I am also worried that someone from the company might be lurking here, but I can't beat myself up for it. What's done is done. How was I supposed to know that I was buying phantom stock when their emails constantly said it was a payment failure? And I do think it was their responsibility to reach out to customers and warn them that multiple orders could result in a permanent block.


----------



## Chimmy

[DELETED]


----------



## vachefou

cinnabom said:


> Update: just saw susuwatari puzzle bag pop up on the US website. I ordered it right away. Not sure if it will get cancelled (if it’s even available) since this is my second order for the same product (puzzle bag) although the other one was the Bo version.



Congrats on your scores! I can't decide if the wallet can tolerate the bo puzzle but I keep staring at the ATB button...

I don't think they'll cancel you for ordering two puzzles, I've been able to order three without issue (phantom inventory, blocked account for too many orders, CS later rectified by calling to offer a puzzle they had sourced) though my small susu puzzle went back for a star that wasn't flush with the leather flap.


----------



## katawaredoki

so confusing to hear about cancelled orders most recently...

will note that the 2 orders i placed this AM (around 10:30am ET) went through with confirmed shipment 4 hours later (just now!) - was a bo puzzle and a boro hat.

really hoping for folks waiting to find some things that they make their way to you all soon!

it also really does feel like the CS is trying its darn best to rectify/help/recover/respond - so kudos to them for hanging in there... it's a lot and i bet they didn't know how passionate/vocal/vociferous/obsessive we all would be...!


----------



## Chimmy

katawaredoki said:


> so confusing to hear about cancelled orders most recently...
> 
> will note that the 2 orders i placed this AM (around 10:30am ET) went through with confirmed shipment 4 hours later (just now!) - was a bo puzzle and a boro hat.
> 
> really hoping for folks waiting to find some things that they make their way to you all soon!



I think it's just an issue with the system not being fast enough to reflect changes in stock. CS did tell me that they've had situations where 5 people have successfully checked out at the same time for the same product. Which is funny, because their security system is amazing at picking up who and where orders are being placed from. I think they block orders from certain IP address when they flag it as a security risk. 

BTW I love your member name


----------



## katawaredoki

Chimmy said:


> I think it's just an issue with the system not being fast enough to reflect changes in stock. CS did tell me that they've had situations where 5 people have successfully checked out at the same time for the same product. Which is funny, because their security system is amazing at picking up who and where orders are being placed from. I think they block orders from certain IP address when they flag it as a security risk.
> 
> BTW I love your member name



Yeah ... I can easily see how our (me too) behavior can be translated as a security / reseller risk. (E.g., I tried to buy the same sweater 3x in quick succession because it was showing up as ATB only for it to be cancelled 3x in quick succession.... and then you multiply that by the number of sweaters I really wanted and the bags, then, well.... no wonder all of my initial orders got cancelled.)

I am surprised that they said "wait a few MONTHS"and retry... yikes. I hope they get do a clean slate wipe or something like that.

And thank you!!! I suspect you know what inspired the member name


----------



## Chimmy

katawaredoki said:


> Yeah ... I can easily see how our (me too) behavior can be translated as a security / reseller risk. (E.g., I tried to buy the same sweater 3x in quick succession because it was showing up as ATB only for it to be cancelled 3x in quick succession.... and then you multiply that by the number of sweaters I really wanted and the bags, then, well.... no wonder all of my initial orders got cancelled.)
> 
> I am surprised that they said "wait a few MONTHS"and retry... yikes. I hope they get do a clean slate wipe or something like that.
> 
> And thank you!!! I suspect you know what inspired the member name



Yeah... It's funny because I think they might be using the same security system that the online US DisneyStore used (before the ShopDisney rebranding). I had a massive massive order history since I was an avid collector of Disneyana. But one day, they had a similar issue with inaccurate stock count on a limited edition item. Ever since then, anytime I try to place an order I would get a "Payment Authorization Failure" notice and I wouldn't be able to check out. Until I created another account and started using that one... But it's funny cause that issue happened over 6 years ago... And I am facing it now haha!

and Yes, my all time favorite anime movie!


----------



## despair

Chimmy said:


> Umm… I just got an email from CS informing me that my previous orders had been automatically cancelled, and that for security reasons they can’t do anything else…
> 
> I mean, I know that they can't do anything about the cancelled orders, and I had already given up on getting anything further from this collection. However, I am a bit nervous about the second statement. Did they mean that they can't do anything to fulfill the cancelled orders or they can't do anything to unblock my account for future orders?
> 
> EDIT: Yep! Just called them and they said that I am permanently blocked from placing orders at their website, and because of security purposes, they are unable to tell me why or assist me further. I asked if this was a block on Spirited Away items or all other general items, and they said it was a block on all orders, regardless of the collection. The representative did suggest that I place a trial order in a couple of months to see if my account is still blocked or not. Otherwise, nothing else can be done.
> 
> I suspect that they might have blocked the account either to calm the website down since many of my orders had been cancelled... Or they might have thought I was a reseller since I tried to order from multiple countries and have orders shipped to my friends and family abroad. Either way, good riddance. I hope to never ever deal with the online website again.
> 
> It is a bit sad that I am also worried that someone from the company might be lurking here, but I can't beat myself up for it. What's done is done. How was I supposed to know that I was buying phantom stock when their emails constantly said it was a payment failure? And I do think it was their responsibility to reach out to customers and warn them that multiple orders could result in a permanent block.


Wow that's quite an extreme measure taken by Loewe. I'm guessing you may have been accidentally flagged as a reseller and they implemented a ban? Can I ask how many orders you made with the phantom stock?


----------



## katawaredoki

out of curiosity, does anyone have last year's totoro collection and can tell us how the leather marquetry has lasted / holds up?? 
(part of me wants to hide all of the leather goods in a dark, dry closet, to preserve them as collectibles... and the other part of me wants to use them every day....)



i think i saw a post from earlier with an incredible totoro puzzle / hammock and that was the only gauge + i also saw the other thread here, but it really didn't showcase the marquetry: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-is-your-loewe-holding-up.1040714/


----------



## wimp

Otori-sama puzzle is ATB on MyTheresa Canada: https://www.mytheresa.com/en-ca/loe...ttzpDblTAUoaAtrtEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds&slink=1


----------



## despair

katawaredoki said:


> out of curiosity, does anyone have last year's totoro collection and can tell us how the leather marquetry has lasted / holds up??
> (part of me wants to hide all of the leather goods in a dark, dry closet, to preserve them as collectibles... and the other part of me wants to use them every day....)
> 
> 
> 
> i think i saw a post from earlier with an incredible totoro puzzle / hammock and that was the only gauge + i also saw the other thread here, but it really didn't showcase the marquetry: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-is-your-loewe-holding-up.1040714/


I have several items from Loewe with marquetry from previous collections, including two small puzzles and a T-pouch (though not from the Totoro collection) and they have all held up very well. My Ken Price small puzzle bag is one of my most used bags and so far there's no issue at all. Unfortunately as you know the Spirited Away collection has presented quite some issues with its marquetry - our mint mini puzzle and my sister's sneakers have been sent into Loewe locally for evaluation and possible repair, but hopefully this is the exception and not the norm. I also have the Bo hammock and while I haven't used it yet, the marquetry doesn't look too delicate and definitely no "unevenness" like what many people seem to have with the candy stars on the susuwatari product.


----------



## Sharona228

katawaredoki said:


> so confusing to hear about cancelled orders most recently...
> 
> will note that the 2 orders i placed this AM (around 10:30am ET) went through with confirmed shipment 4 hours later (just now!) - was a bo puzzle and a boro hat.
> 
> really hoping for folks waiting to find some things that they make their way to you all soon!
> 
> it also really does feel like the CS is trying its darn best to rectify/help/recover/respond - so kudos to them for hanging in there... it's a lot and i bet they didn't know how passionate/vocal/vociferous/obsessive we all would be...!


I just ordered the Bo puzzle from the US site. I really hope it ships!


----------



## wenlet

I’ve been obsessively checking the Loewe website every day as SS22 went up and I’ve been crazy for the broken egg shoe from the moment I saw it, and it only says coming soon, so if any Spirited Away stock comes back when I make that order I may be in trouble


----------



## DiJe40

I bought the Otori sama scarf from the website and Bo hammock from Mytheresa (both are shipped) I loved the Bo puzzle more but bought 2 puzzle bags last year.
My biggest concern about the mini hammock is the security, I carry minimal and will close the drawstrings. Is it fully closed or will it loosen when in use?


----------



## Tarochan

wenlet said:


> I’ve been obsessively checking the Loewe website every day as SS22 went up and I’ve been crazy for the broken egg shoe from the moment I saw it, and it only says coming soon, so if any Spirited Away stock comes back when I make that order I may be in trouble


I love the look of those shoes and the rose heel sandals too! The heel height is just to high for my daily use. But definitely a conversation starter piece!


----------



## despair

Snapped a photo of the rose heels when I sent in the Spirited Away items for repair! Really very unique but I don't think they are that durable...


----------



## Nausicaaa

I received the notebook that the SA from London said they would sent me ! Very happy about it, specially because it’s the one with Chihiro under water on it ‍♀️ ! 
And did you see this jacket from the collection anywhere ?!? I saw it for the first time in the campaign video after the launch and now it’s on the page of the Amazona bag but was never on the website right ? Was it in the shops ? Do you guys think there are « secret pieces », even more limited edition ?


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

Nausicaaa said:


> I received the notebook that the SA from London said they would sent me ! Very happy about it, specially because it’s the one with Chihiro under water on it ‍♀ !
> And did you see this jacket from the collection anywhere ?!? I saw it for the first time in the campaign video after the launch and now it’s on the page of the Amazona bag but was never on the website right ? Was it in the shops ? Do you guys think there are « secret pieces », even more limited edition ?


that jacket is   
I wish they actually sold it


----------



## wenlet

despair said:


> Snapped a photo of the rose heels when I sent in the Spirited Away items for repair! Really very unique but I don't think they are that durable...
> 
> View attachment 5331680


 
Yup gorgeous but way too delicate for a household with pets!!! I keep my shoes in special box shelves but accidents could happen. My susuwatari wool scarf is out of reach for the same reason…


----------



## katawaredoki

despair said:


> I have several items from Loewe with marquetry from previous collections, including two small puzzles and a T-pouch (though not from the Totoro collection) and they have all held up very well. My Ken Price small puzzle bag is one of my most used bags and so far there's no issue at all. Unfortunately as you know the Spirited Away collection has presented quite some issues with its marquetry - our mint mini puzzle and my sister's sneakers have been sent into Loewe locally for evaluation and possible repair, but hopefully this is the exception and not the norm. I also have the Bo hammock and while I haven't used it yet, the marquetry doesn't look too delicate and definitely no "unevenness" like what many people seem to have with the candy stars on the susuwatari product.



I've been tracking the issue with the stars/candy lifting at the edges  I haven't seen it happen yet to the mini susu puzzle I got but I'm super wary now. Sad to hear about the flow runners showing the same problem -- I have a pair but am thinking of returning because they're also narrower than I'd like so this might push me over the edge. 

The non-star/candy marquetry on the other items (e.g., the Bo puzzle, the Amazona) seems to be beautifully and super well done so hoping they hold. Good to know about previous pieces (Ken Price) holding up well as precedent. 

And ah ha on the Bo hammock - I see some left on the website as ATB and super super tempted to just get it.... let me know how much you like it!


----------



## katawaredoki

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> that jacket is
> I wish they actually sold it



There were a few items I thought that never made it into the actual collection! Like this jacket... some shoes... a Chihiro pillow.... a few items that made it into the ads. I wonder if they didn't test well or something?! 

And ugh, must. save. up. for. next. year. at this point...


----------



## katawaredoki

And indeed looks like these weren't part of the big release...


----------



## wimp

katawaredoki said:


> And indeed looks like these weren't part of the big release...
> View attachment 5332403
> View attachment 5332404
> View attachment 5332405


Omg that blanket!


----------



## zipporah

Yes, I have been wondering about "missing" items too! I have never seen that jacket but I saw the Chihiro cushion and various slippers/slip on shoes in the advertising. Maybe they had to reduce the number of pieces due to the world situation at the moment?

Definitely curious about what they will release next year. I have justified my purchases by saying this is the only one of my favourite Ghibli films likely to be chosen ... but I can easily see my resolve not holding.  (Unless it's Ponyo. That was a weird one, no thanks.)


----------



## wimp

zipporah said:


> Yes, I have been wondering about "missing" items too! I have never seen that jacket but I saw the Chihiro cushion and various slippers/slip on shoes in the advertising. Maybe they had to reduce the number of pieces due to the world situation at the moment?
> 
> Definitely curious about what they will release next year. I have justified my purchases by saying this is the only one of my favourite Ghibli films likely to be chosen ... but I can easily see my resolve not holding.  (Unless it's Ponyo. That was a weird one, no thanks.)



Yeah I'm curious too. I will definitely be saving up. If it's Howl's or Kiki, my wallet will take a big hit, especially items featuring Calcifer or JiJi. I actually really like Ponyo and will be a total sucker if there's anything featuring her in her chicken leg form   




I feel like it might end up being Mononoke because that was such a cult classic but I'm actually not really a fan so I'll be disappointed in that case.


----------



## katawaredoki

I'm done for if it's Mononoke, Howl's, or Kiki. Or maybe it'll be a multi-film celebration and then we are all done for...


----------



## katawaredoki

wimp said:


> Omg that blanket!



I know, right?!?!?! I was so sad it actually didn't make the cut, though the Chihiro blanket is also iconic.


----------



## zipporah

I could definitely be persuaded for Princess Mononoke or Kiki. And maybe three others but I don’t think they’d get picked. Mononoke seems to offer the most versatility for designs.


----------



## despair

Studio Ghibli's "Big Three" titles that has the most renown worldwide would surely have to be Totoro, Spirited Away and Princess Mononoke, so it seems most likely that Princess Mononoke would be next, though I'm secretly hoping Kiki will get some love!


----------



## grumpy1231

Hi everyone, I would like some input for those who have the sneakers…

I tried them on and they were okay, however, I noticed that the stars don’t look like they fit very well. By that, I mean the star silhouettes aren’t fully colored, I’d that makes sense.

Is that part of the design? I am kind of concerned that the stars might start to fall from wearing - same issue that were reported from the bag as well as the shoes..


----------



## missmythology

I ordered one more wallet and it shipped immediately, let’s see..  

true, it will be interesting to see how this series continues. As it’s so popular I’m sure they’ll do more..

And I already thought a few times that Loewe most probably shoots their collections pretty early, so they have stuff on photos that isn’t for sale or product photos look different from the version that goes on sale …


----------



## despair

grumpy1231 said:


> Hi everyone, I would like some input for those who have the sneakers…
> 
> I tried them on and they were okay, however, I noticed that the stars don’t look like they fit very well. By that, I mean the star silhouettes aren’t fully colored, I’d that makes sense.
> 
> Is that part of the design? I am kind of concerned that the stars might start to fall from wearing - same issue that were reported from the bag as well as the shoes..
> 
> View attachment 5332502
> View attachment 5332503


The same issue does plague the sneakers unfortunately, and even more pronounced and faster than the bags. Was this a pair of sneakers you tried on in a boutique or your own pair? If it's your own pair I suggest getting in touch with Loewe CS and letting them know about it - I sent in my sister's shoes to my local boutique via my SA (she bought it online via Loewe's website).


----------



## katawaredoki

how are people taking care of their new goods? would love some tips and suggestions for taking care of the leather and/or canvas (that yubaba tote!?!?!) and/or fabric? and if so, any specific products that you use??


----------



## grumpy1231

despair said:


> The same issue does plague the sneakers unfortunately, and even more pronounced and faster than the bags. Was this a pair of sneakers you tried on in a boutique or your own pair? If it's your own pair I suggest getting in touch with Loewe CS and letting them know about it - I sent in my sister's shoes to my local boutique via my SA (she bought it online via Loewe's website).



I've mentioned the star peeling issue to my SA ever since you shared your sister's experience. My SA was trying to persuade me to buy the sneakers, but I was ok-ish about them. Then when it sold out in store I wanted to get them (ha!), so I bought them on MyTheresa, which was actually cheaper than purchasing through the store or through Loewe's website.

She told me not to worry too much about the stars, and if there were an issue, I can always bring the product back to the store for repair. If the item was not purchased from the store though, I will have to pay repair fees...which I understand, but it doesn't seem fair/right as this star peeling issue isn't just happening to me. I'm leaning towards returning these sneakers because of the hassle. The stars not filling the lines completely makes me kind of wary, too.

Edit: Here's another picture that I didn't attach, but the star is already kind of worrying me. I'm planning on returning these - not worth the hassle.


----------



## despair

grumpy1231 said:


> I've mentioned the star peeling issue to my SA ever since you shared your sister's experience. My SA was trying to persuade me to buy the sneakers, but I was ok-ish about them. Then when it sold out in store I wanted to get them (ha!), so I bought them on MyTheresa, which was actually cheaper than purchasing through the store or through Loewe's website.
> 
> She told me not to worry too much about the stars, and if there were an issue, I can always bring the product back to the store for repair. If the item was not purchased from the store though, I will have to pay repair fees...which I understand, but it doesn't seem fair/right as this star peeling issue isn't just happening to me. I'm leaning towards returning these sneakers because of the hassle. The stars not filling the lines completely makes me kind of wary, too.
> 
> Edit: Here's another picture that I didn't attach, but the star is already kind of worrying me. I'm planning on returning these - not worth the hassle.
> 
> View attachment 5333115


I would think that Loewe should honor item repairs even if bought through MyTheresa - it's clearly still a product from their house and there's zero reason why they should make you pay for the repair. 

I've brought in my bags bought elsewhere in for leather conditioning and our SA has never questioned on where we bought it and all that, though probably a repair would be different. 

As for the shoes, if its still unworn I would definitely return to MyTheresa. Really not worth the hassle of getting a brand new item repaired...


----------



## wimp

grumpy1231 said:


> I've mentioned the star peeling issue to my SA ever since you shared your sister's experience. My SA was trying to persuade me to buy the sneakers, but I was ok-ish about them. Then when it sold out in store I wanted to get them (ha!), so I bought them on MyTheresa, which was actually cheaper than purchasing through the store or through Loewe's website.
> 
> She told me not to worry too much about the stars, and if there were an issue, I can always bring the product back to the store for repair. If the item was not purchased from the store though, I will have to pay repair fees...which I understand, but it doesn't seem fair/right as this star peeling issue isn't just happening to me. I'm leaning towards returning these sneakers because of the hassle. The stars not filling the lines completely makes me kind of wary, too.
> 
> Edit: Here's another picture that I didn't attach, but the star is already kind of worrying me. I'm planning on returning these - not worth the hassle.
> 
> View attachment 5333115



If that's unworn, I'd find that star really concerning since it seems to be peeling off already. These quality issues are so tragic because the stars were such a cute extra touch differentiating from last year's collection 

I agree, it would seem really strange for them to not honour repairs because my understanding is MyTheresa is an official seller? That'd be like the warranty on a Chanel being void if it were bought through Nordstrom...seems really odd.

Best of luck!


----------



## grumpy1231

despair said:


> I would think that Loewe should honor item repairs even if bought through MyTheresa - it's clearly still a product from their house and there's zero reason why they should make you pay for the repair.
> 
> I've brought in my bags bought elsewhere in for leather conditioning and our SA has never questioned on where we bought it and all that, though probably a repair would be different.
> 
> As for the shoes, if its still unworn I would definitely return to MyTheresa. Really not worth the hassle of getting a brand new item repaired...



I thought so, too. I was surprised when my SA texted that response, but I didn't get my shoes during her response, so I disregarded it.

I've applied for a return and DHL picked it up within two hours. The whole ordeal is super seamless. 

I tried the shoes on yesterday indoors - they are completely new and unused. I was really focused on the details (especially the stars!) because this was brought up not only on the shoes, but also the bags. I have the susuwatari brown small puzzle but the stars seem okay for now. I don't think the shoes are acceptable quality wise.


----------



## grumpy1231

wimp said:


> If that's unworn, I'd find that star really concerning since it seems to be peeling off already. These quality issues are so tragic because the stars were such a cute extra touch differentiating from last year's collection
> 
> I agree, it would seem really strange for them to not honour repairs because my understanding is MyTheresa is an official seller? That'd be like the warranty on a Chanel being void if it were bought through Nordstrom...seems really odd.
> 
> Best of luck!



Thank you. It is unworn and I just returned it this morning.  It is quite unfortunate because as much as I like the design, I don't think I can wear them without worrying about the stars peeling off.

I was a bit concerned with the quality and the fact that I have to pay extra if the stars do peel off. I bought the susuwatari shoes from the Totoro collection last year, and they were great.

I'm glad I got this pair of shoes through MyTheresa though, instead of Loewe.


----------



## fettfleck

Omg, the Kaonashi hammock I ordered during the online restock just shipped! I was very excited all weekend, as I was hoping it was not phantom stock. Very excited to see it when it arrives!



katawaredoki said:


> how are people taking care of their new goods? would love some tips and suggestions for taking care of the leather and/or canvas (that yubaba tote!?!?!) and/or fabric? and if so, any specific products that you use??



I bought a small susuwatari puzzle in the first run and I sprayed it with Collonil nanospray pro as I do with all my bags and some coats. After the sprayed completely dried bag leather was back to its initial state. Soft as before. I always do that with all my bags to protect from eventual rain and dirt. It helps a lot with my vachetta handles from my LV speedys (less browning etc.).


----------



## katawaredoki

Okay... Just dug out the shoes here too to take a look. And definitely some of the same, though no "lifting" yet...


----------



## katawaredoki

fettfleck said:


> Omg, the Kaonashi hammock I ordered during the online restock just shipped! I was very excited all weekend, as I was hoping it was not phantom stock. Very excited to see it when it arrives!



oooooo please show the reveal photos when you get it! so so exciting! which one did you get - the suede or the all leather? i'm hopeful the shipment bodes good news for others too....  (i'm still waiting for a cancellation slash it's coming your way email for the last order ... oy).



fettfleck said:


> I bought a small susuwatari puzzle in the first run and I sprayed it with Collonil nanospray pro as I do with all my bags and some coats. After the sprayed completely dried bag leather was back to its initial state. Soft as before. I always do that with all my bags to protect from eventual rain and dirt. It helps a lot with my vachetta handles from my LV speedys (less browning etc.).



super helpful, thanks for the tip. i'm such a neophyte when it comes to taking actual care of bags. have usually just let them get worn down with wear and tear and now i feel like i have to treat the new collection like they're an unwrapped lego box that i can't touch in order for it to retain value.


----------



## fettfleck

katawaredoki said:


> oooooo please show the reveal photos when you get it! so so exciting! which one did you get - the suede or the all leather? i'm hopeful the shipment bodes good news for others too....  (i'm still waiting for a cancellation slash it's coming your way email for the last order ... oy).
> 
> 
> 
> super helpful, thanks for the tip. i'm such a neophyte when it comes to taking actual care of bags. have usually just let them get worn down with wear and tear and now i feel like i have to treat the new collection like they're an unwrapped lego box that i can't touch in order for it to retain value.



I will! I got the small all leather hammock. I saw it in the shop when I went to collect the puzzle and was surprised how much I liked it! It has a great size, bigger than I thought (I need medim bags)! The suede one probably would have been to large on me and I did not like the very long shape, but it still is beautiful!

I never treated bags before that vachette stuff, too. I think most bags don‘t necessarily need it.
But with the vachetta I liked it not to brown, so I did the nanospray and it really helped aging the vachetta beautifully! Now I put it on all bags, but also because I live in Germany with a high rain probability and while I like to preserve my bags as much as possible, I also want to use them.


----------



## fettfleck

katawaredoki said:


> Okay... Just dug out the shoes here too to take a look. And definitely some of the same, though no "lifting" yet...
> View attachment 5333279
> View attachment 5333280
> View attachment 5333281
> View attachment 5333282
> View attachment 5333283
> View attachment 5333284



Can it be, that the marquetry was placed while the leather was flat and then those slits between base leather and stars were pulled while the shoe was being formed…? Still somehow a design flaw then…
Were there also marquetry on the shoes from last Totoros release?


----------



## grumpy1231

fettfleck said:


> Can it be, that the marquetry was placed while the leather was flat and then those slits between base leather and stars were pulled while the shoe was being formed…? Still somehow a design flaw then…
> Were there also marquetry on the shoes from last Totoros release?



I have the susuwatari shoes from the Totoro collection. I found a picture online. It’s a different design and sewn, so nothing like the sneakers this year.


----------



## fettfleck

grumpy1231 said:


> I have the susuwatari shoes from the Totoro collection. I found a picture online. It’s a different design and sewn, so nothing like the sneakers this year.
> View attachment 5333320



Oh so cute! Ok, those won‘t have those problems.


----------



## Sharona228

fettfleck said:


> Omg, the Kaonashi hammock I ordered during the online restock just shipped! I was very excited all weekend, as I was hoping it was not phantom stock. Very excited to see it when it arrives!
> 
> 
> My Bo puzzle bag ordered during online restock shipped too! I’ve gotten the cancellation email before, so was so excited to finally get the shipment confirmation. This will be my first Loewe bag!


----------



## katawaredoki

i know that the yubaba tote was not everyone's cup of tea but it just arrived and i have to say... it is a thing of beauty.


----------



## Tarochan

I received the bo intarsia sweater today! The weight is substantial and the size is very very oversized. This is the XS and already looks gigantic. It's definitely a special piece though and I'm looking forward to wearing it while winter lasts.  I also attached the kaonashi hoodie I received a few days ago and already been worn. I love the sky print at front with surprise of kaonashi print at the back.


----------



## wimp

Tarochan said:


> I received the bo intarsia sweater today! The weight is substantial and the size is very very oversize. This is the XS and already looks gigantic. It's definitely a special piece though and I'm looking forward to wearing it while winter lasts.  I also attached the kaonashi hoodie I received a few days ago and already been worn. I love the sky print at front with surprise of kaonashi print at the back.



Both gorgeous! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Tarochan

grumpy1231 said:


> I have the susuwatari shoes from the Totoro collection. I found a picture online. It’s a different design and sewn, so nothing like the sneakers this year.
> View attachment 5333320


I got this pair too and it's holding up very well.  With the new sneakers this year, regardless of all complaints about the pink star, I don't have issue with that. I wore the sneaker shoes about 5 times and enjoyed them a lot! For me shoes, as are other items, are meant to be used and worn so I'm not super picky about it.


----------



## despair

Tarochan said:


> I got this pair too and it's holding up very well.  With the new sneakers this year, regardless of all complaints about the pink star, I don't have issue with that. I wore the sneaker shoes about 5 times and enjoyed them a lot! For me shoes, as are other items, are meant to be used and worn so I'm not super picky about it.


I agree that all items are meant to be used and worn but there's also a certain level of quality expectations when it comes to luxury products - if not what's the point of paying the premium over a pair of regular brand sneakers? I'm a huge proponent of using everything that we get but if the stars are peeling and potentially falling off that lies way outside the realm of regular use/ wear and tear.


----------



## katawaredoki

Tarochan said:


> I received the bo intarsia sweater today! The weight is substantial and the size is very very oversized. This is the XS and already looks gigantic. It's definitely a special piece though and I'm looking forward to wearing it while winter lasts.  I also attached the kaonashi hoodie I received a few days ago and already been worn. I love the sky print at front with surprise of kaonashi print at the back.



Stunning! I love the Bo intarsia sweater - and perhaps even more so because Anderson has said it's one of his favorite pieces from this collection! 



> “My favorite pieces are the Hammock bag with Chihiro’s face in 360 embroidery all over, and the hand-knitted crewneck sweater with the Yu-bird and Bô intarsia motif—it’s a mix of lurex embroidery with 3D crochet technique on the wool ball, which emphasises the craft—a big signature of Loewe.”


----------



## Tarochan

katawaredoki said:


> Stunning! I love the Bo intarsia sweater - and perhaps even more so because Anderson has said it's one of his favorite pieces from this collection!


Thanks for sharing his quote. At the first glance of both Chihiro hammock as well as this sweater, I was not at all interested in neither! But they kind of grew on me.  I always enjoy all Loewe pieces and not exclusively the studio Ghibli collections.


----------



## zipporah

The Chihiro hammock has grown on me too, so it's a good thing (for my bank account ...) it's out of stock! Although I tried a regular design in the shop and had mixed feelings - I love it in general but I'm not sure I love it on me. It looks great hand held with the 'flaps' out, but I liked it less with sides tucked in and the shoulder strap on, which is how I'd be more likely to carry it.

I did like the size though. Loewe's 'small' is not that small, which is good for someone like me. I'm a large person and I always carry a lot; YouTubers are often these tiny models going over how many lipsticks fit in their nanobags and I'm like OK but can I bring my book?  Even though the frog flamenco is a "mini clutch" I can still fit a surprising amount in it:

- Kindle
- water bottle (A6 memobottle)
- phone (iPhone XS Max)
- coin cardholder
- tissues
- keys

It closes and I can even cinch the 'arms' in a little. I can also get a regular round half litre water bottle or my largest wallet in there, though obviously not with everything above. It's a great size, although I also have my eye on the next size up (still called 'clutch', but filed under 'medium' on the website ... they have one in the same blue as my Bo puzzle, I love it).


----------



## zipporah

Couldn't attach this to my previous post but here's a picture of my whole frog collection. Would love to know how popular this character was! I wonder if I'll ever see another aogaeru piece in the wild.


----------



## fettfleck

zipporah said:


> The Chihiro hammock has grown on me too, so it's a good thing (for my bank account ...) it's out of stock! Although I tried a regular design in the shop and had mixed feelings - I love it in general but I'm not sure I love it on me. It looks great hand held with the 'flaps' out, but I liked it less with sides tucked in and the shoulder strap on, which is how I'd be more likely to carry it.
> 
> I did like the size though. Loewe's 'small' is not that small, which is good for someone like me. I'm a large person and I always carry a lot; YouTubers are often these tiny models going over how many lipsticks fit in their nanobags and I'm like OK but can I bring my book?  Even though the frog flamenco is a "mini clutch" I can still fit a surprising amount in it:
> 
> - Kindle
> - water bottle (A6 memobottle)
> - phone (iPhone XS Max)
> - coin cardholder
> - tissues
> - keys
> 
> It closes and I can even cinch the 'arms' in a little. I can also get a regular round half litre water bottle or my largest wallet in there, though obviously not with everything above. It's a great size, although I also have my eye on the next size up (still called 'clutch', but filed under 'medium' on the website ... they have one in the same blue as my Bo puzzle, I love it).



The Flamenco is really surprisingly spacious! I was also surprised when I saw on Instagram that it also comes with a strap, so overall really being a versatile and handy bag!
I am on the same side as you, needing at least medium bags. My scale is mini umbrella. If that is not a fit, I know I won‘t use it because it does not hold enough for my needs!

I also never understand the nanobags, but I guess they are just more a jewelry piece than actual bag. I mean if you even cannot fit a phone in there, it really is pretty useless.

I also got the frog coin purse because he is too cute!


----------



## despair

zipporah said:


> The Chihiro hammock has grown on me too, so it's a good thing (for my bank account ...) it's out of stock! Although I tried a regular design in the shop and had mixed feelings - I love it in general but I'm not sure I love it on me. It looks great hand held with the 'flaps' out, but I liked it less with sides tucked in and the shoulder strap on, which is how I'd be more likely to carry it.
> 
> I did like the size though. Loewe's 'small' is not that small, which is good for someone like me. I'm a large person and I always carry a lot; YouTubers are often these tiny models going over how many lipsticks fit in their nanobags and I'm like OK but can I bring my book?  Even though the frog flamenco is a "mini clutch" I can still fit a surprising amount in it:
> 
> - Kindle
> - water bottle (A6 memobottle)
> - phone (iPhone XS Max)
> - coin cardholder
> - tissues
> - keys
> 
> It closes and I can even cinch the 'arms' in a little. I can also get a regular round half litre water bottle or my largest wallet in there, though obviously not with everything above. It's a great size, although I also have my eye on the next size up (still called 'clutch', but filed under 'medium' on the website ... they have one in the same blue as my Bo puzzle, I love it).


This is honestly one of my favourite pieces in the whole collection because the way Aogaeru was integrated into the design of the bag is just *chef's kiss. I was really quite tempted to get it but only one piece seemed to have come into Singapore throughout (bought by a Japanese lady during the preview we had), and it really is a challenging bag for me to style (as a guy) and I didn't want it to end up being a white elephant. I much preferred this design over the soot sprite one (which I felt just worked better on the puzzles)!! Congrats on getting it!


----------



## despair

These would surely be my last purchases from this collection (time to start saving for next year's collection! And travelling again!) but I really much prefer the non mohair winter products in the collection in terms of wear comfort. The embroidery is quite well done too and zero shedding from these! Now to decide whether to return both mohair scarves that I got too - really too many scarves for someone living in a tropical climate!


----------



## zipporah

fettfleck said:


> I also never understand the nanobags, but I guess they are just more a jewelry piece than actual bag. I mean if you even cannot fit a phone in there, it really is pretty useless.



The last Loewe store I was in had the special wooden box with the five nano bags in (puzzle, flamenco, gate, hammock and balloon) - incredibly adorable (although with a less adorable price tag, Google is telling me 7650 USD) but yes, they'd be like giant necklaces for me! I am also in love with this tiny winged elephant pouch but not only does it not fit a phone, it barely fits cards either! (I think you might be able to squeeze a couple in without a case.)



despair said:


> This is honestly one of my favourite pieces in the whole collection because the way Aogaeru was integrated into the design of the bag is just *chef's kiss. I was really quite tempted to get it but only one piece seemed to have come into Singapore throughout (bought by a Japanese lady during the preview we had), and it really is a challenging bag for me to style (as a guy) and I didn't want it to end up being a white elephant. I much preferred this design over the soot sprite one (which I felt just worked better on the puzzles)!! Congrats on getting it!



I still can't believe I got it so easily in the end! I don't really have anything it goes with but I wear a lot of colours and like whimsical and quirky things so it always felt like this was the one for me. And yes, it was the arms that sold it for me. It just works so perfectly with the original design of the flamenco. I'm sure whoever came up with that idea was like YES, this is it!



despair said:


> These would surely be my last purchases from this collection (time to start saving for next year's collection! And travelling again!) but I really much prefer the non mohair winter products in the collection in terms of wear comfort. The embroidery is quite well done too and zero shedding from these! Now to decide whether to return both mohair scarves that I got too - really too many scarves for someone living in a tropical climate!



Are you saying you've purchased three woollen scarves to brave the harsh climate of, um, Singapore?  You definitely need to travel to make use of them! I wonder if I would have bought everything if it weren't for the pandemic - I used to travel four times a year but the quarantine restrictions combined with my job have made it basically impossible to leave Hong Kong for the last two years, and my travel budget seems to have been diverted to expensive handicrafts and luxury goods. Oops ...

(Personally, I have found the Loewe mohair scarves I have touched - the white suswatari one and a regular stripy one - very scratchy, but I think I'm very sensitive to wool so not a good person to ask. I can always tell if clothes have even a small amount of wool in them and haven't worn any since I was a teenager and scored a whole upper body rash from a jumper worn over a cotton top ...)


----------



## despair

zipporah said:


> The last Loewe store I was in had the special wooden box with the five nano bags in (puzzle, flamenco, gate, hammock and balloon) - incredibly adorable (although with a less adorable price tag, Google is telling me 7650 USD) but yes, they'd be like giant necklaces for me! I am also in love with this tiny winged elephant pouch but not only does it not fit a phone, it barely fits cards either! (I think you might be able to squeeze a couple in without a case.)
> 
> 
> 
> I still can't believe I got it so easily in the end! I don't really have anything it goes with but I wear a lot of colours and like whimsical and quirky things so it always felt like this was the one for me. And yes, it was the arms that sold it for me. It just works so perfectly with the original design of the flamenco. I'm sure whoever came up with that idea was like YES, this is it!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying you've purchased three woollen scarves to brave the harsh climate of, um, Singapore?  You definitely need to travel to make use of them! I wonder if I would have bought everything if it weren't for the pandemic - I used to travel four times a year but the quarantine restrictions combined with my job have made it basically impossible to leave Hong Kong for the last two years, and my travel budget seems to have been diverted to expensive handicrafts and luxury goods. Oops ...
> 
> (Personally, I have found the Loewe mohair scarves I have touched - the white suswatari one and a regular stripy one - very scratchy, but I think I'm very sensitive to wool so not a good person to ask. I can always tell if clothes have even a small amount of wool in them and haven't worn any since I was a teenager and scored a whole upper body rash from a jumper worn over a cotton top ...)


Actually I'm about the same as you - I've not purchased luxury products for the last 8-10 years prior to the pandemic, but the pandemic changed my spending patterns quite drastically. Haha.

I didn't intend to get so many scarves because I can only use them overseas, but FOMO got to the better of me for the two mohair ones when I was really only eyeing the grey susuwatari one from the get go. I'm returning Otori-Sama for sure but rather undecided about the yellow one... It's really cute but I still can't get used to the mohair stuff...


----------



## trixiebellle

Gaaaaah I want the yellow one so bad, and I live in Sweden (currently -12 C) so it’s totally justified but my orders keep getting cancelled


----------



## katawaredoki

zipporah said:


> The Chihiro hammock has grown on me too, so it's a good thing (for my bank account ...) it's out of stock! Although I tried a regular design in the shop and had mixed feelings - I love it in general but I'm not sure I love it on me. It looks great hand held with the 'flaps' out, but I liked it less with sides tucked in and the shoulder strap on, which is how I'd be more likely to carry it.
> 
> I did like the size though. Loewe's 'small' is not that small, which is good for someone like me. I'm a large person and I always carry a lot; YouTubers are often these tiny models going over how many lipsticks fit in their nanobags and I'm like OK but can I bring my book?  Even though the frog flamenco is a "mini clutch" I can still fit a surprising amount in it:



Agreed with above - THIS frog flamenco was to me the most brilliant use of design in this collection. (It didn't make sense to me to have Aogearu on the Amazona, but this? Amazing.)

The Chihiro hammock I loved from the beginning but acknowledge that it is quite a design to carry - gotta wear it with confidence!!! Will post some photos tmrw...


----------



## trunkdevil

Finally got a response about the peeling star on my mini soot puzzle.

Loewe offered to repair the peeling star, they scheduled a UPS pick up without my response or setting up a time.

Before I agree to repair a brand new bag I wanted an estimate on how long it would take. Weeks? 1-3 months? They can’t say. Also insinuated that I’m the only one with this quality issue. In this forum alone, others are experiencing the same issue with the stars peeling.

My worry is the repair takes months. They send it back to me, and the other stars begin to peel off.


----------



## fettfleck

My Kaonashi small hammock arrived and it is beautiful…! 
The leather is so soft, even on the strap. I love it!
It is already dark here, so just a teaser photo. I try to make better one in the coming days.


----------



## baglici0us

fettfleck said:


> My Kaonashi small hammock arrived and it is beautiful…!
> The leather is so soft, even on the strap. I love it!
> It is already dark here, so just a teaser photo. I try to make better one in the coming days.
> 
> View attachment 5335386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335387



So gorgeous - such luscious leather! Looking forward to more photos


----------



## taetaebear

fettfleck said:


> My Kaonashi small hammock arrived and it is beautiful…!
> The leather is so soft, even on the strap. I love it!
> It is already dark here, so just a teaser photo. I try to make better one in the coming days.
> 
> View attachment 5335386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335387


I imagine you keep gold nuggets in the bag


----------



## fettfleck

taetaebear said:


> I imagine you keep gold nuggets in the bag



 I wish!!! No shopping for a while now. Can‘t believe I really got that bag! Have been looking Youtube reviews for the hammock the whole evening. Actually there are not so much…


----------



## zipporah

Oh you got the best sleeve! This is why I'm keeping my overpriced Chihiro t-shirt; I just love the pink flowers.

The bag looks great (also excited to see some real life photos from the Chihiro hammock owner(s)!). I think this is the best size for a  Kaonashi hammock - I did actually see the larger one in person but I think the image/bag ratio works better on this one.


----------



## katawaredoki

fettfleck said:


> My Kaonashi small hammock arrived and it is beautiful…!
> The leather is so soft, even on the strap. I love it!
> It is already dark here, so just a teaser photo. I try to make better one in the coming days.



Okay that bag is STUNNING, that leather looks so supple / buttery! Beautiful!!! Please send some detail shots!!!


----------



## Tarochan

I can't believe I am still posting more items even almost 2 months since the launch.  But here are the Haku fleece blanket and Chihiro blanket I just received. The Chihiro 'cotton' blanket is so much more substantial in person than how it looks like online. Both can definitely be pieces that keep one warm during winter days.


----------



## katawaredoki

okay... as promised... Chihiro hammock! and definitely on same page - can't believe it's been two months but with the restocks, there's still hope...!

this is so lovely and very whimsical!


----------



## katawaredoki

Tarochan said:


> I can't believe I am still posting more items even almost 2 months since the launch.  But here are the Haku fleece blanket and Chihiro blanket I just received. The Chihiro 'cotton' blanket is so much more substantial in person than how it looks like online. Both can definitely be pieces that keep one warm during winter days.



ahhh that chihiro blanket - love it so much and it also looks *huge* compared to the fleece one. the scale of it is incredible!


----------



## wimp

I was absent-mindedly checking MyTheresa (habit by now after stalking this collection for so long   ) and the beanie is in stock!






						mytheresa.com
					

Loewe’s cult-classic edit is defined by the Puzzle bag, contemporary ready-to-wear & deconstructed denim. Shop the newest women's collection online at Mytheresa




					www.mytheresa.com
				







Placed my order and I hope it goes through!


----------



## Tarochan

katawaredoki said:


> ahhh that chihiro blanket - love it so much and it also looks *huge* compared to the fleece one. the scale of it is incredible!


Definitely so much larger! Congrats on scoring the Chihiro hammock bag, the detail is much more beautiful than what appeared online.


----------



## Rouge pomme

wimp said:


> I was absent-mindedly checking MyTheresa (habit by now after stalking this collection for so long   ) and the beanie is in stock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mytheresa.com
> 
> 
> Loewe’s cult-classic edit is defined by the Puzzle bag, contemporary ready-to-wear & deconstructed denim. Shop the newest women's collection online at Mytheresa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mytheresa.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335945
> 
> 
> Placed my order and I hope it goes through!


You're so lucky! I've been trying to track down the beanie but didn't think it would be restocked!


----------



## wimp

Rouge pomme said:


> You're so lucky! I've been trying to track down the beanie but didn't think it would be restocked!



It's still available on MyTheresa! Hope you can nab one


----------



## Rouge pomme

wimp said:


> It's still available on MyTheresa! Hope you can nab one


It appears available but once you click on it, it's out of stock


----------



## wimp

Rouge pomme said:


> It appears available but once you click on it, it's out of stock



Oh no  I'm sorry to hear that! Sorry to get your hopes up


----------



## Rouge pomme

wimp said:


> Oh no  I'm sorry to hear that! Sorry to get your hopes up


No worries, I'll keep my fingers crossed that a random beanie will pop up!


----------



## Logic

fettfleck said:


> My Kaonashi small hammock arrived and it is beautiful…!
> The leather is so soft, even on the strap. I love it!
> It is already dark here, so just a teaser photo. I try to make better one in the coming days.
> 
> View attachment 5335386
> 
> 
> View attachment 5335387


Beautiful bag and so lucky to get the packaging!


----------



## zipporah

katawaredoki said:


> okay... as promised... Chihiro hammock! and definitely on same page - can't believe it's been two months but with the restocks, there's still hope...!
> 
> this is so lovely and very whimsical!
> 
> View attachment 5335937
> View attachment 5335938
> View attachment 5335939
> View attachment 5335940
> View attachment 5335941



Love it!!! Kinda obsessed with this flower print I have to say. If only they'd done a scarf or shawl. Are you worried about it getting dirty or the embroidery getting caught on anything? I already feel like I'm too clumsy to be buying bags at this price point and I worry I'd take it out once and spill coffee on it.


----------



## Logic

I received my mini puzzle after cancellations due to phantom stock. The leather is so soft and surprisingly spacious, can fit my iPhone pro max


----------



## fettfleck

zipporah said:


> Oh you got the best sleeve! This is why I'm keeping my overpriced Chihiro t-shirt; I just love the pink flowers.
> 
> The bag looks great (also excited to see some real life photos from the Chihiro hammock owner(s)!). I think this is the best size for a  Kaonashi hammock - I did actually see the larger one in person but I think the image/bag ratio works better on this one.



Oh yes, the Chihiro shirt is stunning! Totally understand that!



katawaredoki said:


> Okay that bag is STUNNING, that leather looks so supple / buttery! Beautiful!!! Please send some detail shots!!!



 Your Chihiro hammock is also gorgeous! I love the beautiful embroidery!

Et voila. It is already a bit dark, bit still…
The leather is gorgeously soft to the touch. I like it with the wings open. I also attached how it looks like as a hammock with the wings in, but in that state it would not fit much and if you use it crossbody, it gets quite wide.
My iPad 11 Pro would fit both ways. Longitudinal might be actually doable for fitting other things inside, if put in from left to right, it would be difficult to put things comfortably before or behind it… Can‘t wait to flaunt it outside! Such a joy! And being a medium bottomless pit so suits the character!


----------



## Addy

fettfleck said:


> Oh yes, the Chihiro shirt is stunning! Totally understand that!
> 
> 
> 
> Your Chihiro hammock is also gorgeous! I love the beautiful embroidery!
> 
> Et voila. It is already a bit dark, bit still…
> The leather is gorgeously soft to the touch. I like it with the wings open. I also attached how it looks like as a hammock with the wings in, but in that state it would not fit much and if you use it crossbody, it gets quite wide.
> My iPad 11 Pro would fit both ways. Longitudinal might be actually doable for fitting other things inside, if put in from left to right, it would be difficult to put things comfortably before or behind it… Can‘t wait to flaunt it outside! Such a joy! And being a medium bottomless pit so suits the character!



Congrats on a beauty and thank you for all the pics! The Hammock is a real chameleon for contents... I haven't bought one yet but reviews like yours really helps with the decision-making. So thank you!


----------



## Sharona228

My Bo puzzle finally arrived, and I love it. Didn’t receive any special packaging. Grateful I got the bag this late, but just saying.


----------



## ajde.adam

Sharona228 said:


> My Bo puzzle finally arrived, and I love it. Didn’t receive any special packaging. Grateful I got the bag this late, but just saying.
> 
> View attachment 5336711



Ugh, that blue is stunning!


----------



## zipporah

Congrats! I need to buy the spray and bag organiser so I can actually use my Bo Puzzle. I love the lagoon blue colour; photos don't really do it justice (even on their website, it looks brighter than in real life).


----------



## katawaredoki

fettfleck said:


> Et voila. It is already a bit dark, bit still…
> The leather is gorgeously soft to the touch. I like it with the wings open. I also attached how it looks like as a hammock with the wings in, but in that state it would not fit much and if you use it crossbody, it gets quite wide.
> My iPad 11 Pro would fit both ways. Longitudinal might be actually doable for fitting other things inside, if put in from left to right, it would be difficult to put things comfortably before or behind it… Can‘t wait to flaunt it outside! Such a joy! And being a medium bottomless pit so suits the character!



Gorgeous. I love it and what eye-candy treat for us all so thank you for the photos! And there's certainly some poetry indeed in the marriage of this character with the bottomless pit aspect - hah! You're totally right.


----------



## fettfleck

Addy said:


> Congrats on a beauty and thank you for all the pics! The Hammock is a real chameleon for contents... I haven't bought one yet but reviews like yours really helps with the decision-making. So thank you!



You are welcome! This is what I love most on the purseforum myself, getting a good view on the bags and reading about real experiences like pros and cons about a bag, especially when it is in the luxury section!
I actually never saw the hammock before, first time, I went for the puzzle and just loved the style with the wings open (and Kaonashi of course!). But I did not touch it as it was up on a high shelf and I did not plan one more than the puzzle bag. But, it just did not leave my mind anymore. 
I asked the store SA later about it, but it was already gone and they did not receive new stock. When I went there another time, I saw the rose blush and the atlantic blue small hammock and was able to get a closer look. I was astonished about the size and that fantastic leather, so that I was considering one of those on my next bag on the wishlist. And rose blush and atlantic blue are such gorgeous colors on the hammock! Springy and elegant! And the size looked so useful! Always love a decent sized bag.
But I wanted to hold out and see if I happen to get the hands on the Kaonashi one…! Huh, so happy about it!



katawaredoki said:


> Gorgeous. I love it and what eye-candy treat for us all so thank you for the photos! And there's certain some poetry indeed in the marraige of this character with the bottomless pit aspect - hah! You're totally right.



You are welcome! My favorite part besides discussing bag matters are also all the pictures from all your bags, accessoires and action photos!


----------



## katawaredoki

zipporah said:


> Congrats! I need to buy the spray and bag organiser so I can actually use my Bo Puzzle. I love the lagoon blue colour; photos don't really do it justice (even on their website, it looks brighter than in real life).



Can you let us know what spray you use? I got one that another member recommended: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GN376FK/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (but haven't used it yet!)


----------



## fettfleck

katawaredoki said:


> Can you let us know what spray you use? I got one that another member recommended: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GN376FK/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (but haven't used it yet!)



This is also the one I use on all my bags, shoes and a few coats!


----------



## fettfleck

Just took it out for a quick spin. It really is pretty light…!


----------



## katawaredoki

fettfleck said:


> Just took it out for a quick spin. It really is pretty light…!
> 
> View attachment 5336941
> 
> View attachment 5336942



Really lovely depth in color that you get to see more of in the daylight and good size relative to you! (The suede one would have been *gigantic*)


----------



## CrackBerryCream

fettfleck said:


> Just took it out for a quick spin. It really is pretty light…!
> 
> View attachment 5336941
> 
> View attachment 5336942



Such an amazing bag! If I had budget for one more item from this collection I would buy exactly this Hammock!

Would it fit an A4 magazine/A4 papers if you extend the sides to the max? I’m thinking about getting a Hammock from the regular collection at a later point and if it had the capacity for A4 it would be practical. Not regular wear with such papers, but for the occasional need.


----------



## vachefou

This showed up in the mail today! The handwritten note is a nice touch too


----------



## zipporah

katawaredoki said:


> Can you let us know what spray you use? I got one that another member recommended: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00GN376FK/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 (but haven't used it yet!)



Yes, I'm planning to get this one. A friend also recommended it to me.


----------



## fettfleck

katawaredoki said:


> Really lovely depth in color that you get to see more of in the daylight and good size relative to you! (The suede one would have been *gigantic*)



Haha, I know! I am only 5“2‘. The small hammock has the perfect size for me. I also like its proportions more, than the suede one, but the suede is nontheless beautiful!



CrackBerryCream said:


> Such an amazing bag! If I had budget for one more item from this collection I would buy exactly this Hammock!
> 
> Would it fit an A4 magazine/A4 papers if you extend the sides to the max? I’m thinking about getting a Hammock from the regular collection at a later point and if it had the capacity for A4 it would be practical. Not regular wear with such papers, but for the occasional need.



Thank you! I tried and made some pics. The brown envelope has DIN A4 Papers in it, so its a tad bigger. The Monocle magazine is a tad smaller than DIN A4. Left right with wings open is not a good idea. It fits somehow, but then you would have difficulties getting to the other stuff inside.
If the bag is open as you would have it when carrying on the shoulder or crossbody, DIN A4 fits, but needed to be bend slightly, so for some quick throw-ins, which are not sensitive for bending, it works.
It also fits my iPad 11 Pro and my Freewrite Traveler in this form (Pic 4).

I stuffed it with some things I might take to show you how much would fit in that form. There was still space on the top with that stuff in it, e.g. for a water bottle, scarf or cardigan… If you take out that iPad, it all fits as well with wings open. Hope that helps.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Thank you so much! 

The pics are super helpful! And I love your Totoro too The small Hammock stays on my wishlist for sure… I love how versatile it is and that it can be carried in multiple ways. The cross-body carrying reminds me of the Hermès Evelyne, which I used a lot because it’s so practical.

The Koanashi mask is simply the icing on the cake. Such an amazing bag



fettfleck said:


> Haha, I know! I am only 5“2‘. The small hammock has the perfect size for me. I also like its proportions more, than the suede one, but the suede is nontheless beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I tried and made some pics. The brown envelope has DIN A4 Papers in it, so its a tad bigger. The Monocle magazine is a tad smaller than DIN A4. Left right with wings open is not a good idea. It fits somehow, but then you would have difficulties getting to the other stuff inside.
> If the bag is open as you would have it when carrying on the shoulder or crossbody, DIN A4 fits, but needed to be bend slightly, so for some quick throw-ins, which are not sensitive for bending, it works.
> It also fits my iPad 11 Pro and my Freewrite Traveler in this form (Pic 4).
> 
> I stuffed it with some things I might take to show you how much would fit in that form. There was still space on the top with that stuff in it, e.g. for a water bottle, scarf or cardigan… If you take out that iPad, it all fits as well with wings open. Hope that helps.
> 
> View attachment 5337601
> 
> View attachment 5337602
> 
> View attachment 5337603
> 
> View attachment 5337604
> 
> View attachment 5337605
> 
> View attachment 5337606


----------



## fettfleck

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> The pics are super helpful! And I love your Totoro too The small Hammock stays on my wishlist for sure… I love how versatile it is and that it can be carried in multiple ways. The cross-body carrying reminds me of the Hermès Evelyne, which I used a lot because it’s so practical.
> 
> The Koanashi mask is simply the icing on the cake. Such an amazing bag



You are welcome! Happy if it helps! I will test it in wild life now and report how it behaves for the daily use. I think i will use the small hammock more than the small puzzle because it will be more convenient for me as it is more spacious and easier to get in.
I know many people have problems, that they feel it is too open, but I myself never had problems with open bags, such as the Louis Vuitton Neverfull or similar. I just take care how to hold my bag, while commuting (I don't have a drivers licence, so I have to commute via subway) and I usually don't mingle within supercrowded places, which are more rare nowadays because of Covid anyway... If I want it more secure, I just put my scarf or something similar on the opening.


----------



## wimp

fettfleck said:


> Haha, I know! I am only 5“2‘. The small hammock has the perfect size for me. I also like its proportions more, than the suede one, but the suede is nontheless beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I tried and made some pics. The brown envelope has DIN A4 Papers in it, so its a tad bigger. The Monocle magazine is a tad smaller than DIN A4. Left right with wings open is not a good idea. It fits somehow, but then you would have difficulties getting to the other stuff inside.
> If the bag is open as you would have it when carrying on the shoulder or crossbody, DIN A4 fits, but needed to be bend slightly, so for some quick throw-ins, which are not sensitive for bending, it works.
> It also fits my iPad 11 Pro and my Freewrite Traveler in this form (Pic 4).
> 
> I stuffed it with some things I might take to show you how much would fit in that form. There was still space on the top with that stuff in it, e.g. for a water bottle, scarf or cardigan… If you take out that iPad, it all fits as well with wings open. Hope that helps.
> 
> View attachment 5337601
> 
> View attachment 5337602
> 
> View attachment 5337603
> 
> View attachment 5337604
> 
> View attachment 5337605
> 
> View attachment 5337606



I really appreciate all these photos! I added the small hammock to my wishlist this year (usually take a few years to mull over larger purchases like that) so it's really helpful to see what can fit. Thank you!


----------



## fruitcandy

vachefou said:


> This showed up in the mail today! The handwritten note is a nice touch too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5337392


Oh wow they actually followed through! I know it's just a notebook but it's still cute lol. May I ask if they send it via regular mail or DHL?


----------



## hijulisa

Does anyone have any leads on a canvas susuwatari strap?


----------



## vachefou

fruitcandy said:


> Oh wow they actually followed through! I know it's just a notebook but it's still cute lol. May I ask if they send it via regular mail or DHL?



Came by regular mail!


----------



## cinnabom

Logic said:


> I received my mini puzzle after cancellations due to phantom stock. The leather is so soft and surprisingly spacious, can fit my iPhone pro max
> 
> View attachment 5336022


Congrats! My order was canceled unfortunately . But my Bo puzzle bag did come in this week!


----------



## despair

Got my notebook in the mail! I already have this design but it's still a nice gesture for sure.

Speaking of which, is there still any availability of items on the Loewe website for EU and US? Wondering what's the stock like now overall. Nothing other than limited RTW seems to be available here in APAC. Saw quite a few pieces of RTW in the boutique yesterday when I went down to drop off my susuwatari sneakers.

An update on that too - so I opened up my sneakers and my stars have shifted and started peeling even without ever wearing the shoes - notified our SA and in the end the mint puzzle and both pairs of shoes are going up to HK for evaluation and repair. Will update again when I hear back from our SA!


----------



## vachefou

despair said:


> Speaking of which, is there still any availability of items on the Loewe website for EU and US?



No SLGs in stock on the US website; accessories says that the susu hat and grey wool scarf are "in stock" but the button says "notify me when available. There are four bags ATB: susu logo tote, otori mini puzzle, bo hammock and the susu hammock


----------



## fettfleck

In Europe I see the frog cardholder ATB.


----------



## Rouge pomme

Nice to see CS is sending out notebooks with handwritten notes! I didn't end up getting a notebook but that's ok


----------



## baglici0us

Loewe US had the Amazona as ATB last night but I wasn’t able to add it to my cart!


----------



## baglici0us

I ended up just getting a plain Amazona at 25% off on Net-a-Porter. If anyone’s looking to get some Loewe, they’re offering spend & save up to 25% off with code - all caps - SHOPTOUNLOCK.


----------



## littlepan

baglici0us said:


> I ended up just getting a plain Amazona at 25% off on Net-a-Porter. If anyone’s looking to get some Loewe, they’re offering spend & save up to 25% off with code - all caps - SHOPTOUNLOCK.


Ooh thanks, I've had my eye on some Loewe platform sandals that I just couldn't do at full price. Also got 2% cash back from Rakuten there so that's something.


----------



## katawaredoki

baglici0us said:


> Loewe US had the Amazona as ATB last night but I wasn’t able to add it to my cart!
> 
> View attachment 5339402



Oh no! Was it already out of stock???


----------



## baglici0us

katawaredoki said:


> Oh no! Was it already out of stock???



Yeah, it was OOS but the site still had ATB status and let me add it to my cart but wouldn’t let me check out. I kept getting their “Can we help you complete your order” emails afterwards too which was annoying.


----------



## DiJe40

Susuwatari mini flamenco ATB on european site.


----------



## katawaredoki

DiJe40 said:


> Susuwatari mini flamenco ATB on european site.



Yes! Saw the same! Someone grab it soon...









						Susuwatari Mini Flamenco clutch in nappa calfskin Fresh Mint - LOEWE
					

Launched in the 1970s, the Flamenco Clutch cinches closed using drawstring pulls finished in signature coiled knots. This version is crafted in nappa calfskin and features Susuwatari in leather marquetry and embroidery. It is part of the LOEWE x Spirited Away capsule collection. *Shoulder...



					www.loewe.com
				




(Mystery stock still showing up...? Are these just returns from folks?)


----------



## fettfleck

Bo cardholder also available!


----------



## Rouge pomme

I wish I were in Europe! APAC website is showing "not available" for all leather goods


----------



## baglici0us

Yubaba tote ATB at Loewe US but order at your own risk -  I tried and my order was cancelled shortly afterwards and the bag became available again on the site.


----------



## Rouge pomme

Stock has rotated back around to the APAC region - mostly RTW and a few leather bags (the mini hammocks and the susuwatari tote).


----------



## Sharona228

katawaredoki said:


> Yes! Saw the same! Someone grab it soon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susuwatari Mini Flamenco clutch in nappa calfskin Fresh Mint - LOEWE
> 
> 
> Launched in the 1970s, the Flamenco Clutch cinches closed using drawstring pulls finished in signature coiled knots. This version is crafted in nappa calfskin and features Susuwatari in leather marquetry and embroidery. It is part of the LOEWE x Spirited Away capsule collection. *Shoulder...
> 
> 
> 
> www.loewe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Mystery stock still showing up...? Are these just returns from folks?)
> 
> View attachment 5339644


I ordered this, and it’s on its way! Thanks!


----------



## despair

Rouge pomme said:


> Stock has rotated back around to the APAC region - mostly RTW and a few leather bags (the mini hammocks and the susuwatari tote).


Pretty impressive how long the stock has lasted this time round!


----------



## Rouge pomme

despair said:


> Pretty impressive how long the stock has lasted this time round!


I saw your susuwatari scarf and loved the detail on it, so I bought one    Hoping it doesn't get cancelled!! The beanie is sold out though, otherwise I would have added that too


----------



## Rouge pomme

Update - order cancelled, as expected


----------



## zipporah

There are a couple of the lantern bags on Vestiaire for very reasonable prices (one especially is only a few hundred HK$ above what it originally sold for in Hong Kong). Sitting on my hands not to buy one!


----------



## milkteatea

I am located in Canada and I only contacted CS regarding my cancelled order (original presale launch time) and they only mentioned that they will pass my information to eu stores and see if they have stock and will alert me but no mention of anything else. They also recommended I find a friend in new york city to go in store for me hah. But to my surprise I got a notebook today in the mail! So happy with this cover too!!


----------



## wimp

Mint puzzle ATB on MyTheresa right now! (I only added to my bag to test but have since removed it)





						mytheresa.com
					

Loewe’s cult-classic edit is defined by the Puzzle bag, contemporary ready-to-wear & deconstructed denim. Shop the newest women's collection online at Mytheresa




					www.mytheresa.com


----------



## Logic

Can’t believe we are still trying to purchase from this collab now 
That’s still a lot of stock going around


----------



## hphile

milkteatea said:


> I am located in Canada and I only contacted CS regarding my cancelled order (original presale launch time) and they only mentioned that they will pass my information to eu stores and see if they have stock and will alert me but no mention of anything else. They also recommended I find a friend in new york city to go in store for me hah. But to my surprise I got a notebook today in the mail! So happy with this cover too!!



:O i like your cover more hahaha but i also received a notebook in the mail! i also had a cancelled order.


----------



## katawaredoki

Logic said:


> Can’t believe we are still trying to purchase from this collab now
> That’s still a lot of stock going around



How long did it last last year for the Totoro collaboration??
Also... How big is oversized when Loewe describes it as oversized? Considering one of the intarsia sweaters and not so sure because I suspect the S is actually something like XL...


----------



## katawaredoki

Sharona228 said:


> I ordered this, and it’s on its way! Thanks!



So happy you got it!! Photos when it lands!!!


----------



## despair

katawaredoki said:


> How long did it last last year for the Totoro collaboration??
> Also... How big is oversized when Loewe describes it as oversized? Considering one of the intarsia sweaters and not so sure because I suspect the S is actually something like XL...


Loewe is very unreliable when it comes to sizing, but oversized can be really oversized - the Zeniba tee is labeled as oversized and I technically can fit into a XS. I normally wear a M/L even for normal sized Loewe RTW.

On the other hand,I had to return a pair of Loewe jeans to MyTheresa recently because despite the recommendation to size up 2 sizes, the size 38 is still too tight on me. I usually do a 32/34.


----------



## Sharona228

katawaredoki said:


> So happy you got it!! Photos when it lands!!!


Here you go! It’s adorable, but I’m returning it. It’s a little small for me.


----------



## Greentea

zipporah said:


> The Chihiro hammock has grown on me too, so it's a good thing (for my bank account ...) it's out of stock! Although I tried a regular design in the shop and had mixed feelings - I love it in general but I'm not sure I love it on me. It looks great hand held with the 'flaps' out, but I liked it less with sides tucked in and the shoulder strap on, which is how I'd be more likely to carry it.
> 
> I did like the size though. Loewe's 'small' is not that small, which is good for someone like me. I'm a large person and I always carry a lot; YouTubers are often these tiny models going over how many lipsticks fit in their nanobags and I'm like OK but can I bring my book?  Even though the frog flamenco is a "mini clutch" I can still fit a surprising amount in it:
> 
> - Kindle
> - water bottle (A6 memobottle)
> - phone (iPhone XS Max)
> - coin cardholder
> - tissues
> - keys
> 
> It closes and I can even cinch the 'arms' in a little. I can also get a regular round half litre water bottle or my largest wallet in there, though obviously not with everything above. It's a great size, although I also have my eye on the next size up (still called 'clutch', but filed under 'medium' on the website ... they have one in the same blue as my Bo puzzle, I love it).


I didn’t even realize how cute the arms were before!


----------



## joshilin

despair said:


> Loewe is very unreliable when it comes to sizing, but oversized can be really oversized - the Zeniba tee is labeled as oversized and I technically can fit into a XS. I normally wear a M/L even for normal sized Loewe RTW.
> 
> On the other hand,I had to return a pair of Loewe jeans to MyTheresa recently because despite the recommendation to size up 2 sizes, the size 38 is still too tight on me. I usually do a 32/34.



Same. I got a M in a sweater and it was a dress


----------



## zipporah

I agree the t-shirts and jumpers are all big in this collection. I got the Chihiro t-shirt in an XL; it fits, and if I didn't want to pull it down over my hips, I could probably get in an L or even an M. According to their website an XL is a UK 14 - I'm a UK 24, maybe 20/22 on top (definitely way too plus size to normally fit in designer clothes).


----------



## fettfleck

Took the Kaonashi small hammock out on an art exhibition! Got a compliment from a guy passing me, that the bag is great!


----------



## katawaredoki

fettfleck said:


> Took the Kaonashi small hammock out on an art exhibition! Got a compliment from a guy passing me, that the bag is great!
> 
> View attachment 5345222



Takes one to know one - like a tribe for the indoctrinated!!! (I saw a guy wearing last year's Totoro collab sweatshirts and just nodded like we were secret club members or something...)


----------



## fettfleck

katawaredoki said:


> Takes one to know one - like a tribe for the indoctrinated!!! (I saw a guy wearing last year's Totoro collab sweatshirts and just nodded like we were secret club members or something...)



Haha, totally! I wish I would see more pieces out in the wild. As much I as love having a lovely bag or other special piece, I also love to see those pieces on other people! It is actually pretty fun getting into a talk with other knowledgables in the city!


----------



## Rouge pomme

Mini flamenco currently ATB on APAC website!


----------



## katawaredoki

Rouge pomme said:


> Mini flamenco currently ATB on APAC website!



Must be Sharona's return or something! I have to say, this "in stock" filter must not be working appropriately or something. The flamenco doesn't show up with the simple "click" - only if you pull up the item individually or if it's in the selection list.

Also, this forum is singlehandedly the reason why my budget keeps getting worse and worse...


----------



## fettfleck

katawaredoki said:


> Must be Sharona's return or something! I have to say, this "in stock" filter must not be working appropriately or something. The flamenco doesn't show up with the simple "click" - only if you pull up the item individually or if it's in the selection list.
> 
> Also, this forum is singlehandedly the reason why my budget keeps getting worse and worse...



Same here. :-p When I was abstinent from the forum for a few years, it was way better for my savings… But still, I enjoy it so much. Just real crazy bag head…
Did you order the Flamenco?


----------



## wenlet

fettfleck said:


> Took the Kaonashi small hammock out on an art exhibition! Got a compliment from a guy passing me, that the bag is great!
> 
> View attachment 5345222


Beautiful photo and I smiled because you are also a “No face” here hehe


----------



## katawaredoki

fettfleck said:


> Same here. :-p When I was abstinent from the forum for a few years, it was way better for my savings… But still, I enjoy it so much. Just real crazy bag head…
> Did you order the Flamenco?



Hahaha, I refrained (with some difficulty) the first time and again this time on the flamenco. I have a very small number of Loewe x Spirited favorites I'd consider adding now (I think possibly only in the second-hand market at this time), plus need to actually get rid of some stuff that is less me-friendly than I thought, plus need to think about the next collaboration (!).


----------



## despair

katawaredoki said:


> Hahaha, I refrained (with some difficulty) the first time and again this time on the flamenco. I have a very small number of Loewe x Spirited favorites I'd consider adding now (I think possibly only in the second-hand market at this time), plus need to actually get rid of some stuff that is less me-friendly than I thought, plus need to think about the next collaboration (!).


Yes agree. Definitely went a bit crazy this year with the collection. I'm still trying to part with my Boh mini hammock with little success! There's clearly a lot of stock this year overall and despite listing on a few platforms at below retail I'm not getting any offers. Haha.


----------



## katawaredoki

despair said:


> Yes agree. Definitely went a bit crazy this year with the collection. I'm still trying to part with my Boh mini hammock with little success! There's clearly a lot of stock this year overall and despite listing on a few platforms at below retail I'm not getting any offers. Haha.



Same problem - and when you take into account platform fees, shipping, insurance, etc., it adds up. Good luck! Suspect it'll go quickly if you're listing below retail!

I am super curious about volume of stock this year - a few items seem super super rare (e.g.,  Chihiro Amazona, that massive Chihiro sweater, Chihiro blanket, the biker jacket, some of the RTW sweaters) and then others seem SUPER common (e.g., mini susu hammock, the canvas tote, and then all of the t-shirts....). What algorithm did they use to determine numbers?!


----------



## despair

katawaredoki said:


> Same problem - and when you take into account platform fees, shipping, insurance, etc., it adds up. Good luck! Suspect it'll go quickly if you're listing below retail!
> 
> I am super curious about volume of stock this year - a few items seem super super rare (e.g.,  Chihiro Amazona, that massive Chihiro sweater, Chihiro blanket, the biker jacket, some of the RTW sweaters) and then others seem SUPER common (e.g., mini susu hammock, the canvas tote, and then all of the t-shirts....). What algorithm did they use to determine numbers?!


It's been two weeks on VC and 4 weeks on a local reseller platform and nothing at all. Only one local buyer who then stole my pictures to post on VC and list for much higher. Reported her listing and got it taken down. Haha. 

I think anything that's on the higher end price-wise (eg the Chihiro sweater, the Boro jacket, the biker jacket) would have been produced in small quantities, as well as anything that isn't deemed "cute" (eg Kaonashi items) - they may have been trying to rope in non Ghibli fans with the cuter items and produced them in larger quantities. My guess anyway.


----------



## fettfleck

wenlet said:


> Beautiful photo and I smiled because you are also a “No face” here hehe



Haha, that crossed my mind, too as I edited the photo…



katawaredoki said:


> Hahaha, I refrained (with some difficulty) the first time and again this time on the flamenco. I have a very small number of Loewe x Spirited favorites I'd consider adding now (I think possibly only in the second-hand market at this time), plus need to actually get rid of some stuff that is less me-friendly than I thought, plus need to think about the next collaboration (!).



What pieces do you consider to add?

I got more pieces in the end than I wanted to, initially I was only planning on one bag. But I loved the pieces too much and am actually happiest about the Kaonashi hammock which was‘t on my radar at all and which even on the ad photos did not thrill me so much until I saw it in real life in the store…
I am excited what they will choose for the last collab, I hope nothing I like too much for the sake of my bank account… But I am afraid it will be something I would want anyway…


----------



## katawaredoki

fettfleck said:


> What pieces do you consider to add?
> 
> I got more pieces in the end than I wanted to, initially I was only planning on one bag. But I loved the pieces too much and am actually happiest about the Kaonashi hammock which was‘t on my radar at all and which even on the ad photos did not thrill me so much until I saw it in real life in the store…
> I am excited what they will choose for the last collab, I hope nothing I like too much for the sake of my bank account… But I am afraid it will be something I would want anyway…



Same, I didn't expect it but overall I like the selection of items from this collab more than last year (except that gorgeous sweater and the Totoro hammock...). A lot of things I didn't initially want, but I loved them in person (e.g., the Yubaba tote, the boldness and intricate details of the Chihiro hammock, both of which I have no idea how to take care of and keep clean). If I ever see the Chihiro blanket, the "evil be gone" hoodie or sweatshirt in the right size, maybe the Haku Amazona... I'm in trouble.

Next collab! Must wait!


----------



## DiJe40

Susuwatari mini flamenco and mini puzzle ATB, european website.


----------



## baglici0us

Susuwatari mini puzzle in Havana ATB US site


----------



## baglici0us

Susu hammock on The Real Real. That was quick…


----------



## katawaredoki

baglici0us said:


> Susu hammock on The Real Real. That was quick…
> View attachment 5347588



but that person is selling it at a loss given the 70% commission rates and it's still available on the Loewe.com website at the original price...
there's also an anagram jacquard kaonashi bucket hat!


----------



## katawaredoki

Susu trifold available at Loewe.com at US site!









						Susuwatari trifold wallet in classic calfskin Havana - LOEWE
					

Trifold wallet featuring Susuwatari crafted in leather marquetry and embroidery. Part of the LOEWE x Spirited Away capsule collection. *Six card slots and larger gusset for notes and bills *Coin compartment with press stud fastening



					www.loewe.com


----------



## Logic

I’m surprised there’s some pieces for decent price! Seems like Totoro collection was more limited as it was the first collaboration with studio ghibli.

I saw Aus instagram reseller (Ayainlove) have a brand new gate pocket bag for a high price.


----------



## cinnabom

baglici0us said:


> Susuwatari mini puzzle in Havana ATB US site


Unfortunately I got my order refunded this morning despite it still showing ATB


----------



## baglici0us

cinnabom said:


> Unfortunately I got my order refunded this morning despite it still showing ATB


Sorry to hear that. It’s so annoying when that happens!


----------



## Logic

Susuwatari mini puzzzle is ATB for APAC region if anyone wants to try


----------



## despair

Soooo.... The repairs came back from Hong Kong and we went into the boutique to pick them up. The mint puzzle's pink star has been repaired and is no longer floating or curling for now. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
The sneakers however.... My sister's so called repaired sneakers came back with the stars all re-stuck down but the gaps between the stars and the spaces they are supposed to be in remain visible. I told them frankly that I don't really see how this was considered an adequate repair. Our SA agreed and said they would reopen the case and submit it as an exchange request or probably more likely as a store credit issuance. Didn't bother to take any photos of the "repaired" sneakers though. 

My own pair of sneakers also came back with what looks like high potential for the stars to shift again. However as I had not worn them at all, our SA told me to wear them out to see if the stars will come off, and they would then also escalate it as an exchange or store credit issuance. I'll do a few wears out of the shoes but not feeling optimistic about their fate. 

Really not the best outcome but I appreciate how they are trying their best to do service recovery on what I now consider to be an item with innate design flaws... 

Photo of one of stars on my pair:


----------



## despair

Another update - they have accepted the rejection of the repair (haha) and is issuing store credit to my sis against any item(s). I guess any top up by my sis is actually a bonus to the store since her sneakers were bought online via the Loewe website!


----------



## lala_retro

been after the susuwatari mint card holder since January, can't believe it came back in stock...now let's see if it actually ships XD


----------



## chrissiewong

lala_retro said:


> been after the susuwatari mint card holder since January, can't believe it came back in stock...now let's see if it actually ships XD


I have ordered one too. I am checking the order every day to make sure it’s not cancelled…


----------



## mandiicandii

So confusing! Ordered the small Susuwatari vertical wallet since it was showing up as ATB and got refunded a few hours later but it’s showing up still as ATB. On the flip side I also tried my luck with the Susuwatari scarf that is also still showing as ATB and it has shipped…


----------



## hijulisa

Desperately searching for the susuwatari bag strap. Found on VC for about $800 CADabove retail. Can anyone who has it comment if this bag strap is worth 2k CAD? ~1600 usd?


----------



## despair

hijulisa said:


> Desperately searching for the susuwatari bag strap. Found on VC for about $800 CADabove retail. Can anyone who has it comment if this bag strap is worth 2k CAD? ~1600 usd?


Honestly it's barely worth it at its original price (we have the Herbarium one which has similar embroidery, and the recently released red colorway which doesn't have embroidery) and I would really not pay a premium for it. It's a quality and pretty strap for sure, but it is all fabric other than the calf leather end tabs.


----------



## chrissiewong

mandiicandii said:


> So confusing! Ordered the small Susuwatari vertical wallet since it was showing up as ATB and got refunded a few hours later but it’s showing up still as ATB. On the flip side I also tried my luck with the Susuwatari scarf that is also still showing as ATB and it has shipped…


I just realized my mint green susuwatari card holder got refunded. Called in customer service and they said it should be a glitch when there was only very low stock with a few people buying it at the same time. I guess i wasn’t lucky enough…


----------



## baglici0us

despair said:


> Honestly it's barely worth it at its original price (we have the Herbarium one which has similar embroidery, and the recently released red colorway which doesn't have embroidery) and I would really not pay a premium for it. It's a quality and pretty strap for sure, but it is all fabric other than the calf leather end tabs.



I managed to get one from the website recently and was a little disappointed. The embroidery is nice but the strap was so short. I thought that since it was adjustable, they would make the max length longer.


----------



## hijulisa

despair said:


> Honestly it's barely worth it at its original price (we have the Herbarium one which has similar embroidery, and the recently released red colorway which doesn't have embroidery) and I would really not pay a premium for it. It's a quality and pretty strap for sure, but it is all fabric other than the calf leather end tabs.





baglici0us said:


> I managed to get one from the website recently and was a little disappointed. The embroidery is nice but the strap was so short. I thought that since it was adjustable, they would make the max length longer.



Thank you both for your input. I will try to wait it out to see if a used one becomes available closer to retail. I do like a short crossbody so if you decide that the susuwatari one is not for you I'd be happy to buy off you!


----------



## Logic

There’s still items being restocked for the APAC region but I’m sure it’s a hit and miss situation again.


----------



## despair

baglici0us said:


> I managed to get one from the website recently and was a little disappointed. The embroidery is nice but the strap was so short. I thought that since it was adjustable, they would make the max length longer.


Yes it's basically too short for the two of us to use as a crossbody even at max length. Whether that's because we are somewhat tall guys (1.8m / 5'11" or so) or whether the strap is just too short is unclear. Haha. 

The men's straps are longer but not adjustable which is as silly as the adjustable ladies strap being so short.


----------



## Rouge pomme

Logic said:


> There’s still items being restocked for the APAC region but I’m sure it’s a hit and miss situation again.


Stock moves quickly. I saw the susuwatari coin cardholder as ATB on my mobile (while browsing for fun), ran to order it on my computer. The difference of 1 minute - it was already sold out again


----------



## Rouge pomme

There's a mint susuwatari mini puzzle on the APAC website if anyone is still after one


----------



## Logic

Rouge pomme said:


> Stock moves quickly. I saw the susuwatari coin cardholder as ATB on my mobile (while browsing for fun), ran to order it on my computer. The difference of 1 minute - it was already sold out again


Good on you for trying!! Funny game isn’t it


----------



## despair

Stud charm was in stock - ordered and refunded in about 90 minutes. LOL. 

Cancellation email stated - payment not authorized so I guess they still recognized the payment mode despite ordering without logging in. 

And I guess that's it! No longer going to chase for items from this collection and will be moving on


----------



## Rouge pomme

The susuwatari coin cardholder re-appeared as ATB, so this is my final shot. If this gets refunded, it's definitely a sign that it wasn't meant to be


----------



## cinnabom

So many things randomly restocking, but it’s still hit or miss for me. My susuwatari wallet arrived a couple days ago. I was surprised the packaging came with the spirited away sleeve over the box as my other orders arrived with the plain Loewe boxes. I figured they would have ran out of unique packaging by now.
I tried getting the mini puzzle in mint this morning, but it was cancelled yet again.
I considered ordering the strap, but I’m not a huge fan of the Loewe branding all over it. I would have preferred it to have no logo, so I could use it with other bags. Would be cute with a multi pochette accessoires


----------



## Rouge pomme

Refunded for susuwatari coin cardholder but still showing as ATB with apparently 3 pieces in stock. Their inventory tracking doesn't seem very accurate


----------



## hijulisa

despair said:


> Yes it's basically too short for the two of us to use as a crossbody even at max length. Whether that's because we are somewhat tall guys (1.8m / 5'11" or so) or whether the strap is just too short is unclear. Haha.
> 
> The men's straps are longer but not adjustable which is as silly as the adjustable ladies strap being so short.



OHH yeah I could see why the strap would be too short. I'm 5'4 so i felt like the strap was a decent length


----------



## chrissiewong

hijulisa said:


> OHH yeah I could see why the strap would be too short. I'm 5'4 so i felt like the strap was a decent length


I wouldn’t mind having it given I am just 5’ . Too bad it’s already oos and I have no wish to undergo the process of “yay I ordered it!” To “nooooo! Refunded”.


----------



## protein_

Not sure if I'm ready for this emotional rollercoaster again, but just ordered the Susuwatari stud charm from a "re-stock."

... let's see if it actually goes through.


----------



## lala_retro

chrissiewong said:


> I have ordered one too. I am checking the order every day to make sure it’s not cancelled…



mine got cancelled T^T



mandiicandii said:


> So confusing! Ordered the small Susuwatari vertical wallet since it was showing up as ATB and got refunded a few hours later but it’s showing up still as ATB. On the flip side I also tried my luck with the Susuwatari scarf that is also still showing as ATB and it has shipped…



I'm having the same issue with the susuwatari cardholder. Item shows ATB, successfully goes through order process, then order gets cancelled hours later, but item is still sporadically showing ATB. Is this typical for Loewe's online store?


----------



## MonsieurMode

There is a Yubaba Tote on The Real Real for $50 under retail right now.


----------



## hello762

So managed to snag a susuwatari mini puzzle and noticed a change in the dust bag (compared to the mini hammock) with the string being more loosely knit. Did anyone else notice this?

Right is the dustbag for the mini puzzle and left is what I’m used to.


----------



## eunaddict

Ordered a thing again, we'll see if loewe disappoints. Again.

Never even got a free notebook from my "confirmed ready to ship" then cancelled order.


----------



## ajde.adam

eunaddict said:


> Ordered a thing again, we'll see if loewe disappoints. Again.
> 
> Never even got a free notebook from my "confirmed ready to ship" then cancelled order.



I feel like at this point if anyone's still trying to order anything from the x Spirited away collection from Loewe's website,
you're just purposely wanting to be disappointed/hurt. LOL. It's Loewe's fault though for their damn inventory issues.


----------



## hijulisa

I totally caved and got the susuwatari strap off VC! It’s the perfect match for my puzzle bag in sand.


----------



## xCloverx

hijulisa said:


> I totally caved and got the susuwatari strap off VC! It’s the perfect match for my puzzle bag in sand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366123


Congratulations! Looks perfect with your puzzle. This is the one piece I missed but so nice to see it so nicely matched.


----------



## Logic

hijulisa said:


> I totally caved and got the susuwatari strap off VC! It’s the perfect match for my puzzle bag in sand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366123


Congrats the colour of the strap is so matching to the bag!!


----------



## eunaddict

ajde.adam said:


> I feel like at this point if anyone's still trying to order anything from the x Spirited away collection from Loewe's website,
> you're just purposely wanting to be disappointed/hurt. LOL. It's Loewe's fault though for their damn inventory issues.



Good news for me.

It shipped. Will get it in a few days!


----------



## despair

eunaddict said:


> Good news for me.
> 
> It shipped. Will get it in a few days!


Congrats! What did you order?


----------



## cococrush

Just received this baby, loving it!!


----------



## protein_

I cancelled my stud "re-stock" FYI... after 2 weeks, with no update concrete shipping from them, I asked them to cancel it.

Customer Service sent me an email today that the Bo cardholder is being sent to a store in Miami then an SA would arrange for me to get it...?  (I had tried to order it during a restock earlier this year for my sister's assistant, I guess that's why they told me?)


----------



## eunaddict

OOOO

Something else I really wanted just came back in stock again. Gonna try my luck a 3rd time.


----------



## Logic

eunaddict said:


> OOOO
> 
> Something else I really wanted just came back in stock again. Gonna try my luck a 3rd time.


Ohhh what is it?


----------



## despair

The red bag strap took forever to restock at the local boutique but finally managed to construct my own Kaonashi bag charm. Heh.


----------



## Clarence0869

Picked some of my favourite items from this collection:


----------



## Phantasy08

Would you guys accept the card holder in this condition? I paid over retail for it and not sure if I should just return it. (The print is rubbed)


----------



## despair

Phantasy08 said:


> Would you guys accept the card holder in this condition? I paid over retail for it and not sure if I should just return it. (The print is rubbed)


I would return especially if you paid over retail... Unless this is something you really want and there are no alternatives out there.


----------



## k5ml3k

Clarence0869 said:


> Picked some of my favourite items from this collection:
> 
> View attachment 5384065
> View attachment 5384066
> View attachment 5384067


Hello, do you mind sharing the price of the small tan/black puzzle? Thank you!


----------



## Southern Gem

fsadeli said:


> I saw bracelet pouch has pleated like yours on ssense website, they are not flaws I think..


I would keep it. I have one. They are so hard to replace! I also have the color black. It took months to get my black one. The gold hardware does scratch bc of the metal on metal ( both sides) where the hinge meets the clip hardware but it is going to happen and isn't noticable to others who noticed my bag. I LOVE this thing.. I where it 6 ways .
1.belt bag, 2.LTF ( left titty flex) fanny over the breasts  get the most compliments from this configuration, 3.shoulder bag, 4. Normal crossbody, 5. Clutch, 6. Wristlet   TOTALLY keep it! The pleated leather adds texture and allowes the bag to expand. Making it a beautiful depth element to you outfit. Weather the pleated part is "perfect" or not it will not be seen bc the bag is so versatile. When you add items to the bag, I'm sure you have, it's pleated areas do there job and move open. The messed up pleated area is not visible when you add items to the bag.
I have had mine a year it has been to UK and honestly it is the most hard wearing bag in my collection ( nod to Loewe craftsmanship) and it is the most compliments I have gotten out of one item.  You will 100% get cost-per-wear here.


----------



## fsadeli

Southern Gem said:


> I would keep it. I have one. They are so hard to replace! I also have the color black. It took months to get my black one. The gold hardware does scratch bc of the metal on metal ( both sides) where the hinge meets the clip hardware but it is going to happen and isn't noticable to others who noticed my bag. I LOVE this thing.. I where it 6 ways .
> 1.belt bag, 2.LTF ( left titty flex) fanny over the breasts  get the most compliments from this configuration, 3.shoulder bag, 4. Normal crossbody, 5. Clutch, 6. Wristlet   TOTALLY keep it! The pleated leather adds texture and allowes the bag to expand. Making it a beautiful depth element to you outfit. Weather the pleated part is "perfect" or not it will not be seen bc the bag is so versatile. When you add items to the bag, I'm sure you have, it's pleated areas do there job and move open. The messed up pleated area is not visible when you add items to the bag.
> I have had mine a year it has been to UK and honestly it is the most hard wearing bag in my collection ( nod to Loewe craftsmanship) and it is the most compliments I have gotten out of one item.  You will 100% get cost-per-wear here.


Show us pics please! ❤️


----------



## crystal_wellness

I loved this movie


----------



## LittleLostGoosey123

despair said:


> Soooo.... The repairs came back from Hong Kong and we went into the boutique to pick them up. The mint puzzle's pink star has been repaired and is no longer floating or curling for now.


I'm so sorry this happened to you but it's honestly kind of a relief to hear that I'm not the only one having issues with curling. I thought I'd messed up the bag somehow.


----------



## fettfleck

So the Kaonashi hammock went with me to south tirole. It really is so easy to wear and the leather despite being so soft is really sturdy. Not a scratch despite me putting it here and there. And really light. Love it!


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

fettfleck said:


> So the Kaonashi hammock went with me to south tirole. It really is so easy to wear and the leather despite being so soft is really sturdy. Not a scratch despite me putting it here and there. And really light. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 5578793
> 
> View attachment 5578792
> 
> 
> View attachment 5578798


Never heard of South Tirole before this, but it's giving me major Ghibli vibes!


----------



## fettfleck

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> Never heard of South Tirole before this, but it's giving me major Ghibli vibes!


Haha, oh you are right!
It is beautiful there! Warm, the nicest people and fabulous delicious food!


----------



## hyakusaurus

I really like my Susuwatari AirPods Pro case!


----------



## gloomfilter

OMG.... I think I just found out what the next collaboration will be...

Saw this bag pop up from a seller from Spain onto VC...









						Loewe Handbags for Women - Vestiaire Collective
					

Buy second-hand Loewe Handbags for Women on Vestiaire Collective. Buy, sell, empty your wardrobe on our website.




					www.vestiairecollective.com
				




Howl's Moving Castle!? :O


----------



## vachefou

I stan for Howl's


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

gloomfilter said:


> OMG.... I think I just found out what the next collaboration will be...
> 
> Saw this bag pop up from a seller from Spain onto VC...
> 
> View attachment 5610983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loewe Handbags for Women - Vestiaire Collective
> 
> 
> Buy second-hand Loewe Handbags for Women on Vestiaire Collective. Buy, sell, empty your wardrobe on our website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howl's Moving Castle!? :O


OMG my 2nd fav movie right after Spirited Away!!! Welps now I know what's on my 2023 wishlist   hope they fix the site this time around


----------



## katawaredoki

needmoneyforbirkins said:


> OMG my 2nd fav movie right after Spirited Away!!! Welps now I know what's on my 2023 wishlist   hope they fix the site this time around



but wait... do we think this is for real? have we seen any heads up about this from loewe's or studio ghibli or anything? the VC photos look legitimate but X_X...


----------



## vachefou

it could be a rejected prototype/proof of concept, a little weird that the seller would have it available unless it was discarded (surreptitiously or not). you would think they'd want to keep any samples tucked away even if said samples don't go into production


----------



## zipporah

Oh wow, it does look real. The seller responded to a comment saying it's a prototype. Either this is a weird new advertising strategy or someone at Loewe is really pissed off right now. I don't think they've even hinted at the next (final?) collab film.

Let's see what they come up with. If it's Howl my money's safer than if it was Mononoke or Kiki, but I'm sure they'll have lots of cute things either way.


----------



## needmoneyforbirkins

katawaredoki said:


> but wait... do we think this is for real? have we seen any heads up about this from loewe's or studio ghibli or anything? the VC photos look legitimate but X_X...


it sure looks real to me & I HOPE it's real  But yeah, like the comments above said, I bet whoever posted this listing is going to be in some legal troubles soon


----------



## despair

What a shocking early leak for Loewe! I shared it with our SA and she was stunned and said they would report to HQ. (I’m guessing this means it’s a real thing though she neither confirmed nor denied it)


----------



## starlitgrove

zipporah said:


> Oh wow, it does look real. The seller responded to a comment saying it's a prototype. Either this is a weird new advertising strategy or someone at Loewe is really pissed off right now. I don't think they've even hinted at the next (final?) collab film.
> 
> Let's see what they come up with. If it's Howl my money's safer than if it was Mononoke or Kiki, but I'm sure they'll have lots of cute things either way.


I was hoping it would be Kiki, but maybe Howl’s would be better for my wallet too!


----------



## baglici0us

I love Howl’s so I’m excited!


----------



## 336

I love this bag, can’t wait for Howls!


----------



## kubik

gloomfilter said:


> OMG.... I think I just found out what the next collaboration will be...
> 
> Saw this bag pop up from a seller from Spain onto VC...
> 
> View attachment 5610983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loewe Handbags for Women - Vestiaire Collective
> 
> 
> Buy second-hand Loewe Handbags for Women on Vestiaire Collective. Buy, sell, empty your wardrobe on our website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vestiairecollective.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Howl's Moving Castle!? :O


I need this bag in my life! HNnNgGGhh my wallet is gonna cry if this is real


----------



## baglici0us

How’s everyone’s items holding up? Here’s my puzzle bag out for a drive


----------



## redwings

I still can’t bear to use my Kaonashi hammock... I rather dirty my Kelly than dirty Kaonashi... it’s sitting placidly in my display cabinet staring at me.


----------



## despair

Been wearing all the RTW pieces regularly and they are still holding up well, as for the bags, we've been using every bag we got except the Susuwatari woven leather bag, which honestly is a really tough one to find a use for! I am currently in Japan for a trip and have been using my partner's boro puzzle, and it has gotten a lot of positive comments!


----------



## Ally1707

If the next collab is Howl, my wallet is safe!

My soot sprite card holder is holding up well except for a bit of wear on the glazing (?) of the most used card slots. The leather marquetry is still in perfect condition. I‘m glad I went with a piece that I could use daily. It makes me smile!


----------



## Logic

How are people going with their purchases almost a year on? I bought too many slg and haven’t used any of it, just lying in the boxes.


----------



## redwings

Logic said:


> How are people going with their purchases almost a year on? I bought too many slg and haven’t used any of it, just lying in the boxes.


Used my Amazona Boh - amazing little cute bag that stores like a monster. Kaonashi bag and SLG still stuck in the display cabinet because I love Kaonashi too much to use them… *woe is my first world problem*.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Logic said:


> How are people going with their purchases almost a year on? I bought too many slg and haven’t used any of it, just lying in the boxes.


used my mint Mini Puzzle around 5 times for walks outside. It’s a bit too small for frequent use (but I knew that before buying). Also don’t want the stars to peel from use. My Oto-Sama coin card holder has never been used, but it’s a collector’s piece for me, didn’t plan on using it anyway. I also got the Soot candle and lit it once. The scent isn’t quite my thing, but again I actually bought it to own it, not to use it. I don’t regret any purchase, actually glad I have them after missing out on my all time fav character Totoro. It also helps that my SA mentioned I got the only mint puzzle in all of Germany (not counting online purchases).


----------



## baglici0us

Haven’t used my scarf but I use my soot sprite cardholder almost daily. My two puzzles are in rotation and my kaonashi Amazona goes out with me once in awhile. Pretty satisfied with my haul!


----------



## bibogirl

I use my koanashi card holder everyday. Have never used my mini mint soot sprite puzzle bag. Never used my scarf. I use the one soot sprite bag charm on my goyard tote. The other charm is just sitting in the box.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I used my mint soot mini puzzle a couple of times for walks where I didn’t need much with me.

I lit the soot candle once. The scent is nice, but not what I would usually buy.

My Otoro-Sama cardholder was never used, but I never intended to use it in the first place. 

I made the purchases mainly for collecting purposes. And if the next collection has motives that I must have I will do the same again.


----------



## leatherbabe

Logic said:


> How are people going with their purchases almost a year on? I bought too many slg and haven’t used any of it, just lying in the boxes.


I use my kaonashi cookie pouch a lot. Mostly as a bag charm so it gets bumped around a decent amount. It's holding up very well.


----------



## babibarbie

Well, I purchased a Loewe flamenco at the buyma website and once I got it, I paid for it being authentication at legitgrails.com and today I got the email explaing my purse is fake! Im so frustating! I paid $1400 for a fake (second hand) bag and Im now trying to fight for my refund at Buyma website and Affirm as well! Did anyone have any experience about having money back for a not legitim purse on buyma? Im so upset, I cant even think where to start my “fight” .

Thank you all


----------



## babibarbie

despair said:


> Mine have all been refunded!


Did you have to send the bag back? Im wondering because  apparently the seller is located in England (but has horrible English grammar- so I assume it is Chinese or something). Im located in the USA and I dont want to pay international shipping from my pocket.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

babibarbie said:


> Well, I purchased a Loewe flamenco at the buyma website and once I got it, I paid for it being authentication at legitgrails.com and today I got the email explaing my purse is fake! Im so frustating! I paid $1400 for a fake (second hand) bag and Im now trying to fight for my refund at Buyma website and Affirm as well! Did anyone have any experience about having money back for a not legitim purse on buyma? Im so upset, I cant even think where to start my “fight” .
> 
> Thank you all


If you paid with PayPal or credit card you could file a dispute.


----------



## babibarbie

CrackBerryCream said:


> If you paid with PayPal or credit card you could file a dispute.


I did with affirm and started the dispute! The seller said he wont work with me


----------



## lunabear101

babibarbie said:


> I did with affirm and started the dispute! The seller said he wont work with me


Wow! I was thinking of buying there too. Sorry that happened to you!


----------



## babibarbie

lunabear101 said:


> Wow! I was thinking of buying there too. Sorry that happened to you!


Hi! Ended up my bag is authentic! After the email saying they found it fake, I reached them again, they asked me for more pics and this morning I woke up with email from them apologizing and refunded me! So now Im confused! Bag is fake or authentic just because I asked for review? i will reach another authentication website!!! 

Here is what I got before and now for SAME bag


----------



## lunabear101

babibarbie said:


> Hi! Ended up my bag is authentic! After the email saying they found it fake, I reached them again, they asked me for more pics and this morning I woke up with email from them apologizing and refunded me! So now Im confused! Bag is fake or authentic just because I asked for review? i will reach another authentication website!!!
> 
> Here is what I got before and now for SAME bag
> 
> View attachment 5645374
> 
> 
> View attachment 5645375


Ohhh that’s strange. I don’t own one so I can’t say it’s normal, but the “loewe” stamp is crooked… I feel like it shouldn’t be, especially for the price.


----------



## babibarbie

lunabear101 said:


> Ohhh that’s strange. I don’t own one so I can’t say it’s normal, but the “loewe” stamp is crooked… I feel like it shouldn’t be, especially for the price.


i paid for abother authentication online ****************** ($20) and they came with fake! So I just replied affirm with all the papers and documents I have in hands including the chat with seller! Fingers crosseds! Funny buyma website never ever contacted me about it!!!!


----------



## fanki1983

The Loewe stamp is not straight.. its a bit off. that's the first sign that I think its not authentic, again other experts here can say otherwise as I am not an authenticator


----------



## fettfleck

Has there been any rumour about which movie will be the next collab? Do I need to save up?


----------



## CrackBerryCream

A month or so ago a pic on Vestiaire showed up of an Amazona bag with How’s moving castle. I took the screenshots myself, so can confirm it was/is on VC. The sellers says it’s a prototype and the quality looks legit, but who knows…

Here’s the thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/loewe-x-studio-ghibli-whats-next-howls-moving-castle.1056696/


----------



## fettfleck

CrackBerryCream said:


> A month or so ago a pic on Vestiaire showed up of an Amazona bag with How’s moving castle. I took the screenshots myself, so can confirm it was/is on VC. The sellers says it’s a prototype and the quality looks legit, but who knows…
> 
> Here’s the thread https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/loewe-x-studio-ghibli-whats-next-howls-moving-castle.1056696/
> 
> View attachment 5663909
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663910
> 
> 
> View attachment 5663911
> View attachment 5663912


I remember your post! The bag indeed looks qualitatively like it is legit. Would not be my favourite choice of movie though.
Still weird, that it somehow got out. Thought they would guard everything very tight… But one never knows.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

fettfleck said:


> I remember your post! The bag indeed looks qualitatively like it is legit. Would not be my favourite choice of movie though.
> Still weird, that it somehow got out. Thought they would guard everything very tight… But one never knows.


I checked after my post, the listing is gone from Vestiaire. Could be some disgruntled former employee who wanted to make a quick buck. Or it was the brand itself, trying to see what the reaction would be to make adjustments.

I was hoping for a re-release of Totoro as it's my favorite anime character ever and so many people missed out, incl. myself. If they stay with Howl's castle my wallet will be safe this time. Only Totoro would get me to order without thinking


----------



## fettfleck

CrackBerryCream said:


> I checked after my post, the listing is gone from Vestiaire. Could be some disgruntled former employee who wanted to make a quick buck. Or it was the brand itself, trying to see what the reaction would be to make adjustments.
> 
> I was hoping for a re-release of Totoro as it's my favorite anime character ever and so many people missed out, incl. myself. If they stay with Howl's castle my wallet will be safe this time. Only Totoro would get me to order without thinking


Same here! I tried, but could not get anything Totoro. I like Mononoke and Castle in the Sky, but not sure, if they could use the characters so well.


----------



## baglici0us

I was in London recently and caught the stage adaptation of Totoro at the Barbican. It was incredible, innovative and oh so cute! Definitely go if you get the chance to.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

baglici0us said:


> I was in London recently and caught the stage adaptation of Totoro at the Barbican. It was incredible, innovative and oh so cute! Definitely go if you get the chance to.
> 
> View attachment 5663944


Thank you for posting! I immediately checked if tickets are available, would have been another great reason for a trip to London. But sold out at the moment


----------



## baglici0us

CrackBerryCream said:


> Thank you for posting! I immediately checked if tickets are available, would have been another great reason for a trip to London. But sold out at the moment


Oh that’s too bad. I picked up tickets back when they first opened and tickets were still plentiful. It’s been really successful so I hope they extend their run and open in other cities next year.


----------



## vachefou

I was at the store in Montaigne about a week ago and I remembered the Howl's prototype but the sales associate was insistent it was going to be Laputa


----------



## CrackBerryCream

vachefou said:


> I was at the store in Montaigne about a week ago and I remembered the Howl's prototype but the sales associate was insistent it was going to be Laputa


Damn, maybe they do want to confuse us  And in reality it's Totoro so my money won't be safe... better get the CC ready haha


----------



## vachefou

She might have been trying to confuse that’s true! She only knew the French word for castle and was looking up the English one so I had hope it was Howl’s but she ended up just looking up the movie poster for Laputa


----------



## CrackBerryCream

vachefou said:


> She might have been trying to confuse that’s true! She only knew the French word for castle and was looking up the English one so I had hope it was Howl’s but she ended up just looking up the movie poster for Laputa


I think the movie titles and characters could be confusing for people who haven't seen them. The style of the faces is very similar and now with the French/English barrier it might as well be Howl's. Ah the suspension...


----------



## vachefou

Oh I would absolutely prefer Howls and since both use the word “castle” let’s hope it was just a translation quirk


----------



## CrackBerryCream

It won’t be Totoro and it won’t be Laputa


----------



## bibogirl

CrackBerryCream said:


> It won’t be Totoro and it won’t be Laputa


So, Howl’s?


----------



## CrackBerryCream

bibogirl said:


> So, Howl’s?


Yes, that’s what my SA told me.


----------



## emmui

I’m going to keep a look out for Calcifer items


----------



## CartierLVer

When is the release date?


----------



## starlitgrove

emmui said:


> I’m going to keep a look out for Calcifer items


Calcifer and Heen/Hin for me! I hope there’s charms for them!


----------



## starlitgrove

CartierLVer said:


> When is the release date?


My London SA told me Jan 2023, but an SA in Madrid said Feb 2023. This was in Sept so might have changed. Anyone have some more recent info?


----------



## bibogirl

CrackBerryCream said:


> Yes, that’s what my SA told me.


I hope there’s a bag inspired my Howl‘s room. With all the jewels and whatnot.


----------



## redwings

If not Princess Mononoke, I will be out of the running for Howl’s. Was hoping it’s Princess Mononoke.


----------



## HerPurplePlasticPurse

baglici0us said:


> I was in London recently and caught the stage adaptation of Totoro at the Barbican. It was incredible, innovative and oh so cute! Definitely go if you get the chance to.
> 
> View attachment 5663944


I'm going in January! Definitely bringing out my Loewe x Studio Ghibli puzzle bag for the occasion and can't wait!


----------

